# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  post a video of yourself

## big h

post a video clip of you playing.

----------


## JimRichter

Here's 2:


Impromptu Blues

Tanyards

There are others if you check my YouTube video list.

Jim

----------

Elliot Luber

----------


## big h

when me and my bro found out about youtube we searched mandolin and watched tanyards.that is the coolist song!!!!!!i love it. good playing!!!


harry

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Here I am as a member of a concentration camp orchestra. The movie is "Grey Zone". The piece - "Roses from the South" by J. Strauss.

----------


## Joe F

Jim,
I especially like your version of "Cold Frosty Morning." #I play that one fairly often at old-timey jams, but it sounds nothing like that. #Is it your own arrangement?

----------


## JimRichter

It's based off a clawhammer banjo arrangement I play from listening to Merle Watson 25 years ago. Something I taped of Doc and Merle back in the early 80's off of public radio. I think as most fiddle tunes go, there are variations floating about. Local frailing banjo player I've picked with occasionally plays his arrangment pretty close to that.

Now Bela Fleck recorded Cold Frosty Morning years ago on his album Crossing the Tracks--his arrangment is something totally different. 

Jim

----------


## mandopete

So how exactly do you post a video on You Tube?

----------


## johnhgayjr

Not much mando playin' but here's a short clip of the bluegrass group I'm in.

youtube clip

John Gay
Memphis

----------


## mandopete

Okay, I think I got this figgered out...

I had been thinking we needed to update the "Post A Picture of Yourself" thread anyway and now with this You Tube phenom we can have videos - wheeee!

So here's one of me playing with Bertha (Nations) & Otis Whitesides on the open mic at the Chilliwack Bluegrass Festival a couple of weeks ago. #Story goes they were looking for some backup musicians and asked me to play with them. #I was honored as Bertha is one of the "First Family" of bluegrass here in the Northwest and a fixture of the Darrington Bluegrass Festival. #

Anyway, you'll have to excuse my attire as I was camping in the heat and humidity and really never expected to be on stage.

----------

Dave1066, 

Kowboy, 

Smyrna5

----------


## JimRichter

John and mandopete: great clips! It is refreshing to see the amount of talent that exists here at the cafe.

And it again goes to show how great a resource youtube is. 

Jim

----------


## mandopete

Back at ya Jim!

----------


## ronlane3

Very nice job Pete. (could you hear me clapping when I listened to it a few minutes ago?)

----------


## Brian Baker

Here's a "backyard picking" clip of my band:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=aLCnvsGvQeU

I'm actually the guy on bass, not mando...

Brian

----------

Elliot Luber, 

f5joe

----------


## Bill Snyder

Nice stuff there Brian.

----------


## Brian Baker

Bill:

Thanks! We had a great time filming it... Kinda nervous, but I thought we played a good show with relatively few mistakes.

- Brian

----------


## Doug Edwards

Checkout the Skinner Family. The very young boy on mandolin has to stand on a box to get high enough for the single mic, but he picks pretty tall.

Skinner Family

----------


## french guy

hoops a big day today
1- record a tune on the mandola
2- try to put it in light format ( with no sucess)
3- open an account to youtube.com
4- upload the tune
5- and now here's the result :
the tune

----------


## Lane Pryce

Jean great tune and I love that dola. I must say I am really enjoying this thread. Keep em coming!!! Lp

----------


## Steve Cantrell

What the heck...I'm probably a slow hand compared to most of you guys, but I'm always up for embarassing myself, so...

Flop-Eared Mule

----------


## french guy

Thank you JLP 
I can't resist to show you Laurent who come across the France today for taking his new toy ( the dola )
At the time I write this reply he is coming back at home in Normandy with the mandola , and my heart his now a little alone , but I know she is in really good hand
Have a look to Laurent discover his new toy

----------


## big h

great song!it sounds alot like a chris thile song.

----------


## mandopete

Jessamyn's Reel I believe - sounds great too!

----------


## Bobbie Dier

Hi, 
Please help me. I have the video recorded onto a kodak digital camera. I downloaded the video on a program for kodak. I tried downloading the video directly onto windows movie maker(can't do it for some reason). I tried downloading with youtube.I have high speed internet and the download took an hour and it still failed. How do you guys download to youtube with just a digital camera. I tried to figure it out. I'm about to scream.

Please if you can explain it v e r y simply. Step by step for a dummy like me. I hate to admit it but I'm giving up for now.

----------


## french guy

Bobbie , look at the size of your file , youtube accept file &lt;100MB , lenght &lt;10minutes. just an idea.

Mandopete , you're right that sound like Jessamyn's reel.

----------


## grandmainger

Bobbie, Jean's advice should be your first check. You cannot upload a file to YouTube if it is too large (100MB), or longer than 10 minutes.

The reason why you cannot open the file in Windows Movie Maker is because your Kodak camera records in a video format called QuickTime (the video file extention is probably .mov right?). In order to view and edit the file, you need to use a Quicktime compatible software, typically the paying "Pro" version of Quicktime Player (www.apple.com/quicktime).

At the moment, your video is very likely either to big or to long. You need to edit it or compress it before you can upload it to YouTube, or re-record it in smaller chunks... Before you get additional software, have a read in the video section of the Kodak Software manual, there might well be a feature to edit the video.

Hope this helps, ask here or PM if you need more help.

Germain

----------


## Bobbie Dier

grandmainger,
Thanks very much. I'll be PM ing you later in the day when I have time to work on it. Day job calls right now. Thanks again.

Jean,
Very nice video and playing. Is the dola one that you made? It sounds great. 

I hope you had a good visit to Mt. Airy this year.Sorry I missed it.

----------


## french guy

Bobbie , yes it's a homemade dola .
about video , you can also use virtualdub to copy , cut paste etc ., but you must verify the format accepted .
about Mnt Airy , it was lot of fun , much jams , new friends etc .. , sorry we don't meet again .

----------


## barry k

... here is a page with clips of the band I'm in ...

http://www.bulldog-instruments.com/ashcreek.html

----------


## Bill Snyder

I don't know anything about them, but these kids are worth a look.

----------


## Bobbie Dier

Here is my band at practice. Hope you like it. I kinda flubbed one of the breaks on mandolin but I didn't want to get everybody to do it over.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v....search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v....search=


Sorry about the poor quality video. I'm working on the editing part.

ima

----------


## mandopete

Sounds good to me! It looks like you folks are rehearsing at a golf course and the banjo player looks a lot like Jason Burleson.

----------


## pathfinder

I'm with Pete. #It sounded great!

----------


## Bobbie Dier

Thanks guys. That isn't a golf course. It's the banjo players front yard. The yards are big around here. I'm kidding. Some of the scenery is cow pasture.

I think Jason is in the area here a lot but that isn't him. I never thought of it but he(banjo picker)kinda looks like Jason.

----------


## Mark Walker

Good night! You people have more talent in your little fingers than I have in my whole BODY! Makes me want to give up playing!   (Oh wait - I HAVE! LOL) 

Keep up the great work!

----------


## Mexborough Mandolin

I've posted about 11 vids and counting here's "Salty" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOLAtsCKPHY you can find the rest of the vids once you are on this page by going to "More from this user"  regards

----------


## Bobbie Dier

Mexborough Mandolin,

You do an awesome job.

ima

----------


## big h

whoa:O

----------


## tattiemando

too much mandolin playing. I ve turned into a cling on

----------


## Bertram Henze

Nice distortion - would be even more convincing if the background furniture had remained straight

----------


## Steve Davis

Nice playing Clive but I wish you used more light in your videos so I could see more detail.

----------


## Mexborough Mandolin

Thanks Steve

Some of the vids are poorly lit and some are very clear. Normally the ones where I have been consigned to the john to perform out of the way of slamming doors and arguing teenages. Surprisingly enough this hallowed place provides the best tone and volume particulaly I might add when playing Mandolin.

look here for them all http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=Mexmando including one on my Gibson F4

----------


## Mexborough Mandolin

Just as an after thought I would really appreciate your thoughts on a tune I put together earlier this year I called it "The Hunchback" its in A minor with a few E's and D minors thrown in. I would love to hear a band play it. I know how it should be put together but it's doing it!!! its here............... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNpXLUcCR6s

----------


## mandolin123

> Here's a "backyard picking" clip of my band:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=aLCnvsGvQeU
> 
> I'm actually the guy on bass, not mando...
> 
> Brian


That looks like Dave Schnider on the mandolin.

----------


## french guy

Hi imapickn , nice to see you via youtube
you and your band did a very good & nice job

----------


## Bobbie Dier

Thanks Jean! I am addicted to youtube now. I love all of the old country music and bluegrass videos on there. They keep adding more every day.

----------


## mandopete

> I've posted about 11 vids and counting here's "Salty"


That's hot!

----------


## swinginmandolins

I decided to join in on the youtube fun and posted some of my original tunes on youtube. They are http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfTs1X8KJgk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85k2FAW_Z9Y
I have more processing so check back for more if you like.

----------


## psann

I decided to join in on the youtube fun and posted some of my original tunes on youtube. They are http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfTs1X8KJgk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85k2FAW_Z9Y
I have more processing so check back for more if you like.


Very nice, Terry.  I just noticed that you are in my old home town.  Surprised to find anyone that even knows where it is, let alone lives there&lt;g&gt; Pat in Houston

----------


## ronlane3

Terry, those are really good, I enjoyed that a lot.

----------


## mandopete

Yeah that first tune, Lava Canyon, reminds me of Sam Bush. Great stuff!

----------


## swinginmandolins

Thanks for the kind words. March will be the 4 year mark for me. Getting better but the journey is just beginning.

----------


## Lane Pryce

Great stuff Terry!! Is that a Weber you're playing in the videos? Great tone!! Lp

----------


## swinginmandolins

[QUOTE]Is that a Weber you're playing in the videos? Great tone!!
Yes the mandos I play are both Webers the Bitterroot D hole is strung with JM-11's right now and the Gallatin F hole is strung with J-62's but soon to be back with JM-11's. Thanks!

----------


## big h

nice playing!

----------


## swinginmandolins

Since the rest of the year is in honor of the Dawg. I posted my song heavily influenced by the Dawg....It would sound better with him playing it though. Here is Wandering Gypsy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGq2M7TlYWk

----------


## mandolooter

ok I dont know how to post this video but go to myspace and search for 
Anselmo Netto, in the Music section.
you'll be glad ya did...he's a great player and a nice fellow too. He has a video and some songs up on his profile that are great...Enjoy the music

----------


## swinginmandolins

Here is Anselmos Link. http://www.myspace.com/anselmonetto 
He is very talented and a nice guy.

----------


## mandolooter

Thanks Terry..I think I been to your page too...lol

----------


## mandolooter

Eric and GeorgeC
ok not me but one of my fav's

----------


## big h

Its diferant but i like it.The guy in his underware is kind of scary.

----------


## K3NTUCKI8oy

Jim I tell you that tanyards sounds good. 
Foot stompin' buddy. :Smile:

----------


## hendrix2

I made a video too this week.
It's a song that I heard for the first time at this forum. It was posted and recorded by Mandoisland I think. When I heard it I really wanted to learn and play it. It's not exact the same, I play it a bit easier.
While uploading something happened with the sound quality. 

Keep in mind that I'm only playing for a year now. So many of you can probably do better, but I like it # 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z38YJ-faqXA



Some comments (negative or positive) would be nice!

----------


## swinginmandolins

Nice job Kenneth! Keep up the good work.

----------


## Bobbie Dier

hendrix2, That was a very nice video and good tune. Good job.

----------


## fwoompf

Hey hendrix2, what kind of mandolin is that? It sounded really good! Like a rock song.

----------


## french guy

Hey hendrix2 , nice playing and good recording 
video & audio are perfect .

----------


## hendrix2

Thanx for the replies!
Actually it's a very cheap mandolin. A Stagg M50E. I plugged it into a Marshall 5150 combo amplifier. There's a little reverb on the sound.
It's filmed with a very good camera. But since the file was to big, I had to resize it, and that took away some sound quality.

I'm playing a lot of 'modern mandolin' in rock songs etc. But i'm also working on some Irish Fiddle tunes. So next time I record a fiddle tune

----------


## G_Smolt

Little late, but I'll play along...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAIkDlnpBvc

40 seconds of dinkin around on a Carver A-style.

Dunno why the sound won't sync up with the vid...it is sort of surreal in an out-of-phase kinda way.

----------


## mandopete

Hey Mark - that's cool! That is one of my favorite tunes on the Skip Gorman recording.

----------


## big h

thats very nice!!!!

----------


## Keith Wallen

> Since the rest of the year is in honor of the Dawg. I posted my song heavily influenced by the Dawg....It would sound better with him playing it though. Here is Wandering Gypsy
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGq2M7TlYWk


Just listned Terry and I think it sounds great! Good job.

----------


## swinginmandolins

Glad you enjoyed it Keith.

----------


## barry k

talented kids ... the girl is 8 years old...# 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKqQXs7rKb4

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Thought I'd give Red-Haired Boy a shot...

Red-Haired Boy

----------


## big h

i liked that.can you get me the tab?

----------


## Steve Cantrell

You should be able to find the tab for Red-Haired Boy at All-Tabs.I appreciate it.

----------


## big h

thanks!

----------


## evanreilly

Here is a short clip of me playing "Linda Lou" by Bill Monroe.

----------


## mandopete

Sweet!

----------


## Bobbie Dier

I second that!! Sweet!

----------


## he-day

Here is one. 

Lost Coast "Darlin' Corey" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msGFYdX0WqE





Hide Kawatsure
Santa Cruz, CA

----------


## JeffD

Kind of wish there was a way of uploading videos directly to the cafe. There is a lot of stuff on youtube I wouldn't want my friends bumping into when they search for me.

----------


## he-day

Actually there is a way to embed a video part only on Café from youtube. In order to do this we need a help from Scott. 

We need to be able to post a message as a html code. This is different from iB Code used here on Café now. 

Then, go to this page and follow their instructions. 
YuTube Help

I believe this works as a link, so Café doesnt have to store those videos on their server.




Hide Kawatsure
Santa Cruz, CA

----------


## mandopete

> Here is one. 
> 
> Lost Coast "Darlin' Corey" 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msGFYdX0WqE


Hide,

That is some GREAT pickin, glad to see you playing! #One note - you might let your camera person know that it would be great if the camera was on the person soloing when they take a break.

So is this a new band?

----------


## Mando Medic

Pete, It's actually Donner Mt. Bluegrass Band, renamed, Lost Coast. That's little Frankie Nagle who has now grown up and plays the snot out of that banjo. We had them down this way a few times and they just cook. Kenc

----------


## he-day

Pete,

You can say it's a new band, because three members have join the band in a year. Frankie is amazing singer and banjo player. She is so mature as a musician that I never feel that I am playing with 13 years old girl on stage. Annie Staninec (fiddle) is the winner of 2006 Dudly Hill Award and has toured with David Grisman and Darol Anger. You can check the website for more info. 

Lost Coast

I hope to see you at Wintergrass next year. 



Hide Kawatsure
Santa Cruz, CA

----------


## mandopete

Hide - you folks should be playing at Wintergrass!

----------


## Samando

Well, this is the very first video I've ever uploaded onto You Tube....
Does this call for a christening?

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aqoTGc5mME

----------


## mandopete

Wow, just like Bill Monroe!

&lt;grins&gt;

Out of curiosity Rebecca - how long did it take you the learn that piece?

----------


## Gibson A5

Well, it's not me, but I did build the Lefty F5 mandolin the new owner (Carl Jones) is playing. I receorded it with a throw away CVS drug store video camera, so the sound is not great. It sounds much better live, but you will get the idea with this. Two for now, I have 4 more to put up when I get a chance.
Bill Pruitt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJBVxakJ4ms

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cd-rNu7Wn_A

----------


## Gibson A5

I uploaded the other 4 videos of Carl playing the Lefty F5 I made. He plays good for being the lead GUITAR player for the group "Glory Bound". I kind of put him on the spot as he didn't know I was going to record these and he hadn't warmed up any. He's a great guy.
Bill Pruitt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLDi4oVBuy8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gBihaRCUCI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zV9dIDj4vI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=820VUZn_9V4

----------


## travers chandler

My Webpage


Once there click on "Jimmy martin Tribute"

----------


## dj9124

Mr Pruitt my compliments on the sound of the mandolin you built, sounds awesome!

----------


## Gibson A5

Thanks Dave. It realy does sound a LOT better than the video. I wish I had a good mike to record it with.
Bill P.

----------


## big h

here i am playing one of my favorite songs. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztAWIg-XBE0&NR

----------


## DryBones

Bill, any more lefties in the works?

----------


## Gibson A5

Jason, I just got the wood for the next Lefty in yesterday (I liked the last Lefty so well I'm using the same venders wood from the same tree). I'm 89% done with a Righty using my Lefty specks (except backwards). When that's starting the apply finish and wait stage, I'm starting the next Lefty. I've been getting great comments from people who hear the thing in person and want a Righty made the same way. I hope I can do it!
Thanks,
Bill P.

----------


## DryBones

> My Webpage
> 
> 
> Once there click on "Jimmy martin Tribute"


the Jimmy Mrtin link does not work. I even tried to right click and "save as" but the file never loads.

----------


## Bill Snyder

Harry,
That's good stuff. How long have you been playing? Keep playing and you may just be incredible one day.

----------


## big h

Thanks Bill!I've been playing for 2 and a half years.

----------


## harihari

Here's my learning to play "Red Haired Boy" on a Mexican A-style mandolin handmade in Paracho.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaSJLOEjlJY

----------


## hendrix2

Cold Frosty Morning

Ragtime Annie

A lot of mistakes. Not at decent speed yet. I'm working on it.

----------


## Fred G

good stuff Kenneth!

----------


## barry k

"Mike Jones & Young At Heart" at the Mossy Oak Music Park ... check it out #

google video

----------


## hendrix2

I'll bump this one.

This is a video of a song composed by myself.
Any comment would be great. 
It's not a very difficult tune but it's the first time I wrote something on mandolin.

Click Here

----------


## mandolooter

Its a nice song...Jimi Jr.

----------


## mandolooter

not me but I figured ya needed to see it...Funk 49The other James Gang

----------


## G. Fisher

Just figured out that I could do short videos with my digital camera. So, here's a short not perfect clip.

Mando clip

----------


## JimRichter

Since I've been playing much more banjo recently than mandolin, here are a couple of banjo clips:

Dusty Miller

Temperance Reel

I know this isn't a banjo forum, but I'm always so intrigued by how each instrument influences the other. Playing fiddle tunes on mandolin, I've found that a lot of my approach to fiddle tunes on banjo becomes much more sensitive to the nuances of the tune. 

 It's a helluva lot easier to pull melody from a mandolin than it is a banjo :Smile: 

Jim

----------


## Blueglass

me picking a bill tune


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpGwIEIurVk&eurl=

----------


## K3NTUCKI8oy

> here i am playing one of my favorite songs. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztAWIg-XBE0&NR


GREAT JOB! you should be mighty proud to pick like that there

----------


## big h

thank you!

----------


## evanreilly

You just gotta love Youtube. No mandolin playing for me in this one, but my mandolin is sitting there in the stand, and makes a short appearance.
"Who'll Watch the Home Place"

----------


## JimW

After reading this thread, I decided to get my digital camera out and see if I had a movie mode on it, and sure enough, it did. I just experimented a bit with it and the quality wasn't that bad. I think the sound isn't quite up to speed, but it'll do I think.

Anyway, here's a link to the videos I posted on YouTube. Nothing fancy and all first takes so don't expect to much.

YouTube Video's

Jim

----------


## evanreilly

More!
Just when you thought it was safe.
Here is McKinley's March, as played by yours truly and another cafe regular.
_"Now 'McKinley's March' is an old timer, no telling how old it is. I learned it from my uncle up in Kentucky."_ William Smith Monroe.

----------


## Bobbie Dier

evan,
Cool tune! You guys are GOOD!

----------


## John Ritchhart

YouTube warns about copywrite rights etc. How do you know if some fiddle tune or other is copywrited? Can you you get into trouble if you make a mistake?

----------


## bradeinhorn

here's a video i put up yesterday on youtube-it was really just an experiment to see how to compress video for the site, and show the kelley to someone. just some off the cuff playing with a few fiddle tunes here and there. don't expect to be blown away.

me playing

----------


## ronlane3

Okay, I guess I can try this. #Here is me distroying Big Mon

Big Mon

----------


## K3NTUCKI8oy

> Here's my learning to play "Red Haired Boy" on a Mexican A-style mandolin handmade in Paracho.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaSJLOEjlJY


sounds tough great job!

----------


## Gibson A5

Ron, you forgot one of the "w"'s in your link. 
Here it is corrected: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBIH6Kw8Uc0
Bill P.

----------


## ronlane3

Thanks Bill. I didn't even try it out when I put it in there.

----------


## John Ritchhart

Second try with this. I don't know how to get the video to match the sound. The resolution is 320x640. Is this right? Whiskey Before Breakfast

----------


## mandolooter

so how would one go about compressing the video so the file is smaller...I have a song butchered up and ready to go...lol!

----------


## bradeinhorn

you can compress with quicktime.

----------


## mandolooter

thanks

----------


## swiba

I finally got the gull to put a video on here. Ive only been playing about 4 months so bear with me. Im playing a old Johnson MF-350 so its not the best sounding mandolin.
 I hope this works. #Me Beginning

----------


## swiba

There are also some other videos under my youtube page if you'd like to watch. Thanks. :Smile:

----------


## mandolooter

sounds good man!

----------


## wayfaringstranger

Here's a now defunct band. Might be worth watching for the wackiness, but certainly not for the actual mandolin break, which was, well, not the best.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=AAlCI9KL3Ds#

I had no idea we were being filmed, which was probably just as well

----------


## ira

new band i'm in -the pop stars- orig tunes about being a dad (mostly of younger kids at the moment)-all local dads.
2 clips on someone's personal vid camera from our first show- at the local library :Frown: we have 2 others already from this one and from an article in the boston globe- interestingly enough we are getting enough attention that we will be on chronicle- a note: 2nd a not great but not too bad tremolo solo.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6DPSyJ0zU0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rh7jKaZQuYw

----------


## ira

didn't start playing guitar till this past fall to get ready for song leading at the kids camp where i spend the summer. wrote a couple of tunes, one of which tried out solo at the "pop stars" gig. a couple of messups-as first attempt at guitar for a live gig, and first time ever playin that song live.
but thought i'd post anyway.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QArazTKYs4

----------


## Brad Weiss

I'll bite (I did post this in the jazz forum...) I'm getting a new MacBook, and look forward to posting some BETTER stuff, including the new Mowry.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnbXPB2oOZw

----------


## bradeinhorn

just realized i should have posted this here: Sullivan A-5

----------


## Brad Weiss

One more- a choro, my first with the Mowry. Doce de Coco

----------


## cooper4205

> Checkout the Skinner Family. The very young boy on mandolin has to stand on a box to get high enough for the single mic, but he picks pretty tall.
> 
> Skinner Family


i played with him at a jam a few weeks ago. i just handed him my flatiron and watched for a while as he tore up "Rawhide"!

----------


## John Ritchhart

Here's Fisher's hornpipe on a Danny Roberts signed Flatiron. Yes, I know they don't sign Flatirons anymore but he did this one for me. Probably the only one he did. It's got tone bars instead of X-bracing. 





Flatiron Fisher's hornpipe

----------


## Lane Pryce

John nice picking and a great tune. Your flatty has a real smooth classic tone too. Well done. Lp

----------


## Brad Weiss

One more choro, Cochichando. #Indulge me, it's my new iSight on the MacBook giving me delusions of grandeur.

----------


## carleshicks

her is one of me trying to play Temperence reel on my Master Model. hope you enjoy it it is probably my favorite song.

----------


## sgarrity

I wish it sounded that good when I "tried" to play it!

----------


## carleshicks

Thanks. Here are some more. Cold Frosty Morn # one legged man

----------


## K3NTUCKI8oy

That master model has got it thats for sure I wish i had one when i posted my vid

----------


## carleshicks

thank you, it is a keeper that is for sure.

----------


## Dan Voight

Me on ABC news...

http://abclocal.go.com/wjrt/story?se...cal&id=5155970

----------


## Brad Weiss

Dan, you're great! Playing AND building. Really enjoyed the clip, and your respect for, and departure from traditional forms.

----------


## David Horovitz

Nice playing from both Brads.

BradW, impressive that you can remember all the twists and turns in that classic choro, Cochichando and without a rhythm section!

bradeinhorn, that's a nice full sound on your Sullivan and solid playing of St. Anne's Reel.

----------


## Jerry Byers

Very nice, Alex.

----------


## johnhgayjr

Me playing my Daley with a group I'm in.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnAe2QOtU8A

John Gay
Memphis
Bluegrass Conspiracy

----------


## K3NTUCKI8oy

Here's some Sally Goodin # http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKwKT9TTzbE 

I just uploaded it may take a while

----------


## K3NTUCKI8oy

Mando-ish ever heard of the band nickle creek??

----------


## ronlane3

John Gay, That mandolin sounds GREAT and your picking is very very good.

----------


## luckylarue

Here's me late night w/ my new macbook:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-oNohW_yC4

----------


## luckylarue

Uno mas video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9KKxGeiNcs

----------


## sgarrity

Great pickin there Lucky. Really liked EVB. You definitely got the feel right

----------


## Lane Pryce

Scott you have that Pomeroy singing. Little Rabbit is one of my favorite tunes to play on the fiddle and EPB wow. That tune is some kind of sweet. Really enjoyed that arrangement too. I have got to learn that one. Lp

----------


## Mando-ish

K3NTUCKI8oy  is it not original enough?  cant tell if thats a complement or not haha.. also  is that clip of the mandolin you made?

----------


## K3NTUCKI8oy

yes its that one

----------


## Lane Pryce

Alex you guys sound fantastic. Lp

----------


## Spruce

Slappy Tubbs and the Big Horn Band in Thailand...

----------


## luckylarue

Awesome!

----------


## Bill Snyder

Bruce looks like ya'll were having a good time (pretty sure that is Bruce/Spruce on banjer).

----------


## Lane Pryce

Slappy is da man!!!! Lp

----------


## carleshicks

here is another, Old Dangerfield this is kind of fun you can hear all the mistakes that you don't hear when you ae behind the instrument.

----------


## pickinNgrinnin

[QUOTE]Bruce looks like ya'll were having a good time (pretty sure that is Bruse/Spruce on banjer).


I was also pretty sure the dude playing the Banjo looked like Bruce - judging from pictures of him posted on the cafe. Maybe he was there on a wood buying trip? That's one of the funniest videos I've seen for awhile. I was laughing out loud watching that one!

----------


## Brad Weiss

Here's the total so far. 4 tunes for your consideration.

----------


## James P

I'm blown away by how good everybody is. #Some tight bands too. #

I saw SlappyTubbs sometime in the early 70s. #Might have been at the Festival of Fluorescense, but it's all kinda foggy...

Anyway, here's my channel.

----------


## ronlane3

Okay, I'll give in. #Here is my youtube channel. 


Cautious, viewing and listening could cause permenant damage.

----------


## TrippingLily

Tripping Lily 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jzbDd6BZG8

Monica Rizzio- Vocals/Fiddle
Alex Becrelis- Mandolin
Demetrius Becrelis- Guitar/Bgv
Laird Boles- Stand up bass

www.TrippingLily.com
www.myspace.com/trippinglily

----------


## cooper4205

well here's my first video ever on youtube, an attempt (and i stress attempt) at Old Dangerfield. Be gentle  

I'll have to figure out how to make my subsequent videos louder, i guess i didn't have my mic loud enough?

Old Dangerfield

----------


## mandolooter

yo Coop...i missed the cowbell...

----------


## cooper4205

it's in the shop gettin' set-up

----------


## Perry

Lot's of great videos here! We finally joined the YouTube revolution.

You can hear my Kimble oval hole here and I'm pretty sure that during the beginning trailer music I'm playing my MixA5

McMule playing Vamp in the Middle

----------


## Lane Pryce

Perry you guys just absolutely ROCK! That new mandolin is really putting out some sweet vibes too. Great job ---- Lp

----------


## TAD

Mighty fine picking all the way around...

----------


## Kbone

> Here's 2:
> 
> 
> Impromptu Blues
> 
> Tanyards
> 
> There are others if you check my YouTube video list.
> 
> Jim


" Impromtu Blues' - awesome Jim !

----------


## K3NTUCKI8oy

wish i could pick like jim!

----------


## AB Smith

Posted in Music Moose - My solo version of Grateful Dead's Ripple.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_0cSH5ocg0

Alec...

----------


## tnpathfinder

Here is our band doing Tennessee Blues. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYxJgr6HNZ8

----------


## Lane Pryce

David you guys sound purty good. Is that an F5G that yer whoopin on? Lp

----------


## tnpathfinder

Thanks! Nope, it was made by Jeff Putnam in NC.

----------


## DryBones

nice tribute to Compton with all them overalls!

----------


## tnpathfinder

Yea...cept there all Carhartts! I think he perfers Pointer brand? Ha!

----------


## Mexborough Mandolin

Here is a guy who has posted a few videos of himself but spot the mistakes !! I wondered why he had no feedback him being such a great player............I really don't know what to make of it.

look here....     http://www.youtube.com/outbox?to_user=aabb21848

----------


## Mexborough Mandolin

sorry the last link was an out box but try this one     http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=aabb21848

----------


## french guy

No comments about that , I sincerely prefer some videos posted by Mimile . Have a look how some crazy frenchs are playing .
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GSUtZi5TZg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v....search=

there is some more , enjoy

----------


## Gibson A5

While I was watching the links put up by the "french guy" I found this video. Look at the mandolin-Style-guitar.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v....search=
Bill P.

----------


## Lane Pryce

Jean your friends were really laying it down!!That is some first class picking too. Lp

----------


## AlanN

> Have a look how some crazy frenchs are playing .


That is the fine Bryan Sutton tune Decision at Glady's Fork. Nice groove.

What are the chords in the 2nd half of the B part? Thanks.

----------


## mandopete

> sorry the last link was an out box but try this one # # # # #http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=aabb21848


Thanks! #That was from an open mic at the Chilliwack bluegrass festival. #I had no idea what songs we were gonna play so I just winged it.

----------


## french guy

> While I was watching the links put up by the "french guy" I found this video. Look at the mandolin-Style-guitar.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v....search=
> Bill P.


Yes , it's Marcel Dadi who play on this strange Guitar . 
Marcel Dadi was probably the most famous guitar player in France and well know also in the US, and great friend with Chet Atkins , 
Marcel died in the TWA crash between New York and Paris in 1996.

----------


## Crowder

> Me playing my Daley with a group I'm in.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnAe2QOtU8A
> 
> John Gay
> Memphis
> Bluegrass Conspiracy


That's a good solid bluegrass band there.

----------


## ronlane3

Here's one of me playing Whiskey Before Breakfast

----------


## Crowder

> Lot's of great videos here! We finally joined the YouTube revolution.
> 
> You can hear my Kimble oval hole here and I'm pretty sure that during the beginning trailer music I'm playing my MixA5
> 
> McMule playing Vamp in the Middle


I like that band too.

----------


## Crowder

> Here is our band doing Tennessee Blues. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYxJgr6HNZ8


Sounds good. 

Looks like ya'll have gotten past having to call each other before a gig.

"Ya'll wearing your overalls?"

"Yep, thought I would."

"With a white shirt?"

"Ahhhhhh reckon I will."

"Okay. See ya'll there!"

----------


## tnpathfinder

Thanks. Is my phone tapped???

----------


## evanreilly

Mike Compton favors Pointer bibs.
I rotate between Carhartt, Big Smith, Pointers and Liberty.
Mike and I think Bill Monroe wore Red Camel bibs.

----------


## ira

my band of dad's -the popstars- at mamapalooza festival at arlene's grocery in nyc 2 weeks ago.
some effects for the mando seemed in order for this tune


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Yf4NwKCTRU

----------


## ira

one more from the same night. the mix was tough (especially vocal levels) as our first of 3 tunes served as our sound check...
but this is still a fun tune. all of our songs are about being a dad.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElHf5yPklkU

enjoy,
ira
www.thepopstars.net

----------


## ira

something completely different -here is one from our first gig this past winter at the local library in holliston, ma- lots of little ones dancing in the aisles-lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v....search=

----------


## ira

and one more from that first show...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6DPSyJ0zU0

----------


## John Ritchhart

Here's Midnight On The Water played on the front porch in North Carolina. I'm teaching my English Guitar player friend the tune.
Midnight On The Water

----------


## he-day

Again performing with amazing Frankie Nagle. 


I am a pilgrim 


Hide Kawatsure 
Santa Cruz, CA

----------


## mandopete

Hide - you guys sound great! I had a chance to jam with a few of your old bandmates last weekend. Steve Bickle and Sharon Messina said to say hi!

----------


## JeffD

> Here's Midnight On The Water played on the front porch in North Carolina. I'm teaching my English Guitar player friend the tune.
> Midnight On The Water


I just wanted to comment on how much I loved that clip. A simple tune played simply - not fancified by too many notes or velocity or complicated harmonies. Just letting the tune out of the box - the tune is good, it has integrity, the tune will do the work, all you have to do is play the tune.

A full concert of this kind of playing, on a back (or front) porch, with a big mess of corn bread and chili to be served at the break - that is as close to heaven as you can get on this earth.

I love our mandolin heros as much as anyone here - but fast or slow its always best when the musician gets out of the way of the music.

Didn't mean to get all philosophical and such - the clip caught me off guard on a bad day at work and I just had to comment.

----------


## sgarrity

I agree 100% Jeff. #I've had a lot of wild and crazy times in my short 28 years but absolutely nothing beats getting a few people together and pickin' music on the back porch or around a campfire. #Nothin' too fast or too fancy. #Just good music.

Midnight on the Water lends itself very well to this setting. #Everytime I play this tune I get goosebumps. #It is such a beautiful, haunting melody. Great playing by the way!!

----------


## Nathan Sanders

Hey, that is a nice video of Midnight On The Water. It is one of my favorite tunes, and I've had several nice "musical moments" with it. Shaun, you may remember one or two of those moments at the OCTMA. By the way, Shaun, how you doing? How's life out east? I have a couple of short clips on YouTube if anyone is interested. You may find them here:

http://www.youtube.com/chetatkins

----------


## John Ritchhart

Well that might be the best compliment I ever received. The arrangement came from Butch Baldassari's book. Keep him in your thoughts today.

----------


## bradeinhorn

here's Old D on the old daley.

----------


## he-day

Pete,

Thanks for your message. Please say hi to everyone for me. 



Hide Kawatsure
Santa Cruz, CA

----------


## Crowder

Okay, I have a camcorder and a YouTube account. Can someone walk me through how to get the video onto the computer? Is there any free editing software?

Thanks!

----------


## Enigmatic Recluse

After this, I won't post anything unless it is actually good, but here is my inauguaral attempt at a YouTube video. #

Me On YouTube

----------


## Steve Cantrell

I'd hate to think people are missing this fellow's videos.Great stuff.
See it here.

----------


## sgarrity

Yes Nathan I do. Hearing Nathan and our friend John Beaver play this tune one night was a special musical moment indeed. I went home that night and immediately learned Midnight on the Water. Life out East is pretty good. I'm playing more music than I ever have. Not making much money but havin a lot of fun!  LOL

Great videos everybody. Keep 'em coming. YouTube is sooo darn cool!

----------


## Phil Hopkins

That guy is great! Clearly I've been missing out on a whole wonderful sound in the octave mandolin!

Thanks for the post.

----------


## Mike Herlihy

Playing a Rory Gallagher song. "Going to my Hometown"

Going to my Hometown

----------


## JeffD

Hey folks - is there anywhere else we can post a video. UTube has so much that is inappropriate or just plane bad taste that I would be embarrased to ask a friend to watch my video because of what else he/she might be exposed to. We are judged by the company we keep, and the videos next door.

Would it not be cool if we could post the video's here on the cafe, where things are moderated and don't get out of control.

----------


## Avi Ziv

BEAUTIFUL Midnight On The Water!!


I know I can learn a thing or two from it. 

Such grace

Bravo!

Avi

----------


## K3NTUCKI8oy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lQPxKqjDlE     here's rawhide

----------


## bryengland

Hey,
I noticed that you guys were posting some links to videos on youtube. Here is a link to our videos on you tube. These are our mandolins that we are offering. They are oversized and have cedar tops. Stop by and listen and let us know what you think. Thanks for your time. Also check out our site www.custominlay.com 

England Rosine Mandolin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73hd2_WHQp4

England Oversized Sailboat mandolin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClLkmFymESU

----------


## DryBones

> Hey,
> I noticed that you guys were posting some links to videos on youtube. #Here is a link to our videos on you tube. #These are our mandolins that we are offering. #They are oversized and have cedar tops. #Stop by and listen and let us know what you think. #Thanks for your time. #Also check out our site www.custominlay.com 
> 
> England Rosine Mandolin
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73hd2_WHQp4
> 
> England Oversized Sailboat mandolin
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClLkmFymESU


Bryan,
nice sounding instruments and welcome to the Cafe. Don't be a stranger around here.

----------


## bluesmandolinman

> Playing a Rory Gallagher song. "Going to my Hometown"
> 
> Going to my Hometown


Going to my hometown was the very first song with mandolin I ever heard ....20 years later and I still love it !

----------


## Strange1

All great playing and great clips. Those young Skinner kids are fantastic. Notice the deadpan look on the little girl's face. Priceless.

Jack

----------


## bryengland

Here is a link to our newest videos. The first one is Jeff Morris playing a mandolin we made for Eric Allen. The second video is of Eric playing his mandolin. These were recorded live at Rosine. We are just up the road from Rosine, so if you are in the area, come up and check us out. Thanks.

<table border="0" align="center" width="95%" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tr><td>*Code Sample* </td></tr><tr><td id="CODE">
http&#58;//www.youtube.com/watch?v=73hd2_WHQp4
[/QUOTE]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV04to6tG70

----------


## bryengland

Here is a pic of the mandolin in our previous videos. Please look it over and let us know what you think. This is kymandolin59's mandolin. Thanks.
I will be posting other pics soon.

----------


## bryengland

Here is the top of the mandolin

----------


## seanonabutton

found myself on youtube and thought i see what you guys thought. its an okay performance of the gigue (bach) that i did at a coffee shop 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=3DUz6TKrLm8

----------


## phriend2spin

Red Haired Boy
Salt Creek
Let me know what you guys think.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> found myself on youtube and thought i see what you guys thought. its an okay performance of the gigue (bach) that i did at a coffee shop


That cool, bored look should show everybody that concentration is really a relaxed state. So that's what you're doing right already. 
What you might work on a bit more is eye contact with the audience - the pleasure gets more mutual and then you will see that the already cheery applause will go beyond known limits. Its nice to be a miracle, but its better to be a magician.

Bertram

----------


## mandopete

> found myself on youtube and thought i see what you guys thought. its an okay performance of the gigue (bach) that i did at a coffee shop 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=3DUz6TKrLm8


Great playing! Looks like that is a good work out for both the left and right hand.

----------


## Kero

saw rory 26 years ago in paris, i'm glad i did :-)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v....search=

----------


## mandolinman44

Here is my Youtube channel. I have 8 video of me playing my Collings MF and Petersen OM. Check them out when ya'll get the chance.

http://www.youtube.com/mandolinman44

Matt

----------


## JimRichter

Always good music from you Matt.

Jim

----------


## mandolinman44

Thanks Jim. How have you been?

----------


## MASadict

> found myself on youtube and thought i see what you guys thought. its an okay performance of the gigue (bach) that i did at a coffee shop 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=3DUz6TKrLm8


Wow! That is great. I sas Chris Thile play that tune on Woodsong's website. Keep up the great work.

----------


## Fred Keller

My first post here--still new to youtube as you'll hear in the sound quality if you click over. I'll get it right yet  .

This here's an original I wrote a couple days ago memorializing some fun I had over the weekend (there's two vids there and my tune ISN'T Cedar Gap): 

http://www.youtube.com/user/whistlepigmando

----------


## mandopete

Fred - that's great! Sounds just like it was written by ol' Monroe his self!

----------


## Fred Keller

Dang--I better get my hip waders on  

That's high praise indeed--thanks! It also underscores my sideline as spiritualist, channeling mando players from the great beyond. (I guess it explains why I like "medium" strings so much  )

----------


## bluesmandolinman

> saw rory 26 years ago in paris, i'm glad i did :-)
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v....search=


thanks Kero for posting that

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Indulge a proud Papa; daughter's first violin recital, Dad tagging along on his Mix A5: Ode to (a Father's) Joy.

----------


## mandopete

Ted - sounds great, she will be sawin' on the strings in no time!

----------


## Gibson A5

Ted, just fantastic!
Bill P.

----------


## Michael Wolf

Yesterday we made the first little gig with our Choro Band "Cafezinho". We played in our local Coffee House "Buch-Oase". Since it's Coffee House music we thought it'd be safer to start out in such a location.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oSVr_uPF5E


Michael

----------


## mandolooter

ok, this isn't me but ya need to see it...Dudu does Jacob

or the man himself...Jacob de Bandolim

Read here for a bit more on Jacob Bittencourt (click on more)

Enjoy the trip!

----------


## SnapCut

> My first post here--still new to youtube as you'll hear in the sound quality if you click over. #I'll get it right yet # .
> 
> This here's an original I wrote a couple days ago memorializing some fun I had over the weekend (there's two vids there and my tune ISN'T Cedar Gap): #
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/whistlepigmando


*HAY!*
I really enjoyed that.

----------


## Fred Keller

Thanks! I'm glad you did. I'll be trying to post a few more the next couple days, too--some originals, some not.

----------


## hendrix2

Me playing Southern Flavor.

Noticed afterwards my mandolin was out of tune, but it's not all that bad.
I'll replace the video one of the next days, but I wanted to share already, cause it's such a great tune!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUiFYXIZwZs

Sorry for the poor sound quality. Windows Movie Maker really messed this one up.
At first It was 250MB so WMM reduced it to 14MB and that's why it sounds so sharp.

greetz

----------


## southcoastsounds

Well, I bought the octave mandolin in June and have been working away trying to get something reasonable out of it (I played guitar before). And what a fantastic instrument the OM is. So versatile - I wish I'd heard of it years ago

Here's a Bach piece from Partita in Bm

Bach Partita

I kind of like this cheapo Ashbury but the finger-board is narrow - 1.5 inches at the nut. Any views on what the perfect width should be please? (for when I upgrade)

Thanks, Tom
East Sussex, England
www.southcoastsounds.org.uk
My Webpage

----------


## Aran

Ah well... Spose I'd better put one up too... Shady GroveThere's a whole bunch of other video clips on my myspace some a bit more recent, that one was a year ago..

----------


## cooper4205

Here's a clip of me attempting Lonesome Moonlight Waltz

----------


## DryBones

> Here's a clip of me attempting Lonesome Moonlight Waltz


Did you get the music for that form a book or Mandozine or just put it together by ear?

----------


## ovidenov

Hello from Bulgaria 

This is my first posting here..


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QFazRBkAe0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50VAE6VzUyY

Hope you'll like it 
Best regards !

----------


## cooper4205

> Originally Posted by  (cooper4205 @ Sep. 08 2007, 18:22)
> 
> Here's a clip of me attempting Lonesome Moonlight Waltz
> 
> 
> Did you get the music for that form a book or Mandozine or just put it together by ear?


Drybones-

 I got started on it with the "25 Monroe Instrumentals" book and then worked with the recording after I was somewhat familiar with it. It's got alot of good stuff, but not all the transcriptions in it are as accurate as the one for this song.

----------


## Lane Pryce

Oleg great picking!!!! Lp

----------


## Bruce Clausen

Wonderful playing, Oleg! I hope we'll hear much more from you around here. 

BC

----------


## Philip Halcomb

Fantastic Oleg! It's midnight here and I was ready to go to bed, but after seeing that I feel compelled to pick up my instrument. Thanks!

----------


## ovidenov

Hello All

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vJPUCuL9_U


This is,in my point of view one of the most beatiful bulgarian classical pieces ever written 
I hope you'll like it 

Best greetings!

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Fantastic job, Oleg. It is beautiful.

I going to throw out this one. For whatever reason, these two remind me strongly of one another. I couldn't find a better or smoother way of transitioning to the second part, but I guess that will come in time. My webcam is ill-suited to the task of capturing the sound of this Poe. A fine mandolin. Levee Camp Moan/Evening Prayer Blues

----------


## ira

pre-song folksy rap at a peace rally, playin the big axe for where have all the flowers gone.

----------


## ira

sorry, meant to post on post a pic of yourself...woops.

----------


## Jim Garber

> Hello All
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vJPUCuL9_U
> 
> 
> This is,in my point of view one of the most beatiful bulgarian classical pieces ever written 
> I hope you'll like it 
> 
> Best greetings!


Oleg:
Is there sheet music for that piece available anywhere?

Thanks!

Come visit us in the classical section.

----------


## stevem

Posted this in another thread, but thought I might drop it here as well. I got a mac, so I'm finally able to do some recording. There are a couple more clips under my name as well.

Goldrush

----------


## ned armando

me.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=bJfcD7X1Mm0

----------


## Bill Snyder

Ned you're pretty salty.
Is playing something you do for fun or are you a pro?

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Great job, stevem. The Mowry sounds excellent!

----------


## ned armando

"pretty salty"---never heard it put that way, but thanks for the compliment....

'Is playing something you do for fun or are you a pro?'
im a pro in the denver area...GO ROCKS!!!!

----------


## Dan Voight

here is some bach

Bach Cello Suite, Prelude

----------


## Kjetil

This is me playing "Smokey Mountain Schottische" as performed by Bill Monroe on the Homespun DVD:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRZczaVeocU

Here's "Bluegrass stomp". I threw a boogie walk in, which is played by the banjo on a recording I've got.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRbckNNjthI


Some mistakes on both songs, but it's not that far from my current skill level. The mandolin also needs a proper intonation, as the higher fret notes tend to get choked.

----------


## Brian Ray

I had the pleasure of filling in with the New Pioneers last week...

----------


## Brian Ray

Tennessee Blues

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Here's an old string band tune, Jackson Stomp

Couldn't get YouTube to upload a video this morning....

----------


## mikeo2

> me.
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=bJfcD7X1Mm0


well done.. i enjoyed that

----------


## woodwizard

Here's something a little different. An original from my band the Ozone Players. "Old Joe Rice" July - 2007 #


http://youtube.com/results....=Search

Sorry not sure I'm doing this right ... If it comes up this time click on Old Joe Rice

----------


## mandolooter

that link doesn't work Mr Wizard.

----------


## Bill Snyder

Mike, your band sounds good.

----------


## Kero

> Hello from Bulgaria 
> 
> 
> Hope you'll like it 
> Best regards !


Great playing :-)

----------


## woodwizard

Thanks Bill,
I know, I know... that ones really not bluegrass. We were swinging from the hip on that one. They forgot to give me a break. We're working on our 2nd CD of original tunes and are almost done with a video of a new song called "Ginseng"

----------


## billkilpatrick

charango, actually ... but i hope oldie-worldie cousins can play "old-time" without too much of a kerfuffle:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0PvfmESq9Y

----------


## pelone

This thread is like "6 degrees of separation". Every time I click on it---off I spin on a cycle of clicking and scoping out the other tunes and videos that appear on the right screen and just like a time perturbation, a full hour has been spent spinning further and further along the You Tube galaxy of performances.

----------


## brose

Bill Kilpatrick,
That is the coolest version of Wayfarin' Stranger that I've ever heard. # What is that instrument? # A 10 string uke? # Wow, you inspired me. # #brose

----------


## Geoff B

So, if you can get past the slightly (ok, it doesn't sound good) out of tune A string, and the fact that I had a major brain #### for the first half of the song, and that I had long "hippie" hair at the time, well, then you just may enjoy this tune.
Dan Craig "Window" with Geoff Burghardt on mandolin
it is actually one of my favorites, so I post this with some hesitation. Sorry for the non-bluegrass content.

----------


## JeffD

> Sorry for the non-bluegrass content.


No problem. This is the mandolin cafe, not the bluegrass cafe.

----------


## jerchap

Here is a link to a few videos of the mandolin ensemble I am in, Mandolindy, performing some tunes when we opened for Peter Ostroushko in October, what a blast that was!

http://www.youtube.com/results....=Search

----------


## woodwizard

Hey fellow mandolin pickers. Here's a new video we made of one of our new original tunes called "Ginseng" We sure had fun that day making it. It was a big party full of friends & neighbors. Warning ... it's a little silly. 

http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...=ozone+players

----------


## stevem

Nice song Geoff. Mandolin sounds great. What kind is it? I like the headstock.

----------


## bradeinhorn

> Nice song Geoff. #Mandolin sounds great. #What kind is it? #I like the headstock.


all signs point to the goldrush gibson...

----------


## cooper4205

> Originally Posted by  (stevem @ Dec. 09 2007, 15:42)
> 
> Nice song Geoff. Mandolin sounds great. What kind is it? I like the headstock.
> 
> 
> all signs point to the goldrush gibson...


Check those F-holes, I think it's one of his builds


iii mandolin

----------


## MandoBen

Just made my first ever Imovie, and first attempt at uploading to youtube. 
My own take on Midnight on the Water: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNdm0VuI0PY

----------

hank

----------


## woodwizard

MandoBen ... that old oval hole sure has some beautiful tone for that beautiful tune.
Sounds great

----------


## jac314

Here's a video of my friend and I playing Shalom Aleichem at a college event a couple of years ago...I debated putting it here because of all the mistakes we made (luckily most were his  ) I still think it has its moments, though...I was still new to mandolin and he had never heard the song before I tried to teach it to him. As a bonus, after our performance is a video of him accompanying a girl singing a beautiful coptic Christian hymn in arabic: http://www.withallyourmind.net/ArabianNights.mov

----------


## Daniel1975

jac314,
I enjoyed Shalom Aleichem. Good job. I just learned that tune a couple weeks ago. Your version gives me some ideas to go with.

This is a great thread... it always inspires me to go practice. Consider yourselves lucky that I have no way to post a video of my playing.

----------


## Dan Adams

That is one of his own mandolins. #He stopped by to introduce himself when we were playing on the First Friday art walk in June. #He really wanted to see and inspect my Fisch F-5 at the time; and remarked that the scroll could be the cleanest scrolls on an F-5 he had ever seen. #Nice compliment from a luthier. #I checked his website out after he gave me his card. #I believe he also teaches mandolin building at Front Range Community College here in the Denver Metro area. #I need a traditional A-5 made, I should probably reconnect with Geoff. #Good sounding mandolin on the video!! #Dan

----------


## Geoff B

> Originally Posted by  (stevem @ Dec. 09 2007, 15:42)
> 
> Nice song Geoff. #Mandolin sounds great. #What kind is it? #I like the headstock.
> 
> 
> all signs point to the goldrush gibson...


I am honored that you got my mandolin mixed up with a Gibson Goldrush! but alas, it is my own-- actually someone else's now. We recorded this video the night before I handed over this mandolin to a customer (recording with his blessing of course!... I think!...).  Dan good to know you are on here! if you ever want to jam or let me check out your Fisch again, just let me know!

----------


## Kjetil

Two new Bill Monroe songs I attempted this evening:

Southern Flavor:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mtx6tITj_c

Come Hither To Go Yonder:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1LScpybySA

----------


## K3NTUCKI8oy

gold rush 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVkfS05m15s

----------


## CollingsPicker

Hey everybody heres some of me hope u like them leave comments and my emails below also. David

My Videos

mando.land@yahoo.com

My Band

----------


## K3NTUCKI8oy

Son of a gun that gets hard to watch! I should have called it Coal Rush!
it was the least practiced thing i've done so i'm takin it off

----------


## usqebach

Geoff,

Sorry I got to this late, but what a gorgeous tune! I think the mando playing stole the show. You've really showed me some of the alternative things that can be done with this instrument. I don't know where to start, but I'll be coming back to listen more.

Keep up the great work!

Jim

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Hi,

Here is a video, that we made with a band two years ago. It's not the greatest video, but i like the music. The mandolin part begins at 1.56

Best,
Plamen

----------


## RLPOOL

Timmy Duran the Mandolin Man: I just added this video of Dan Del Santo and his Professors of Pleasure from Austin Texas 1979. I'm the hippie doofus playing bass. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meN4E6YDgkA

----------


## Mike Bunting

> immy Duran the Mandolin Man: I just added this video of Dan Del Santo and his Professors of Pleasure from Austin Texas 1979. I'm the hippie doofus playing bass.


And Johnny Gimble too! Any recordings of this band, that is the best!

----------


## RLPOOL

Glad you like it...Here's another with Johnny Gimble, sorry no mandolin in this one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcWeNazoOzM

----------


## cooper4205

Here's a clip of the band I was in last semester at ETSU


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gbqef2ZfyxI

----------


## Chris "Bucket" Thomas

Nice mando work there at ETSU!

I like the slower version of this song.

----------


## cooper4205

> Nice mando work there at ETSU!
> 
> I like the slower version of this song.


Thanks, Chris. I justed tried to stay out of everyone else's way and not mess up too much! Those 18 and 19 year-olds could lay it down.

----------


## cooper4205

here's another of us doing Southern Flavor

----------


## Steve Davis

Nice

----------


## billkilpatrick

yes - very nice.

i detected no "flubs" - beginning or other-wise - but did notice some very respectful neck wear ...

----------


## Grassman

I have a few mandolin videos of mine on my youtube page - 

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=jeffbc

----------


## thefiddlemon

Here (me)Frank Solivan II and Jesse Cobb  at the Station Inn.

----------


## AlanN

Thrilling, Frank.

----------


## Kevin Briggs

I have a bunch of 'em on my YouTube page. They were all done with a Cannon digital camera on video mode. Just click the link below my name down there for the YouTube stuff.

You all sound great!

----------


## Mike Bullard

Here are two of my YouTube pages. I edit with Adobe and save as avi file, convert with Allok MPEG4 Converter then upload to YouTube. 

What a neat place this Internet.....So many places and so little bandwidth  

http://www.youtube.com/mikeb43

http://www.youtube.com/moonlightmusiccafe

----------


## K3NTUCKI8oy

Here's the best I can do with Big Sandy River

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QogY-QKQv4U

----------


## Gary S

I have ben having a bit of fun with my digital camera and youtube. This is an old time # with a bluesy flare. 
Hope you enjoy it. http://youtube.com/watch?v=dF6D86vK2LE
Hope this works...Gary

----------


## K3NTUCKI8oy

thats tough pickin gary!

----------


## Gary S

Thanks man. I had fun doing it...Gary

----------


## Dan Voight

Here is one at MySpace

----------


## wannabethile

dan, youre a stud. i just cant handle how clean your mandolins sound and look. and your playing is killer!

----------


## Dan Voight

I'm no stud, just a music major.

----------


## JEStanek

Gary, I really enjoyed that. I only have heard that song on a Tom Brad and Alice CD "We'll Die in the Pigpen Fighting" with no mando. Your version was a blast too.

Jamie

----------


## wannabethile

darn college education, haha

----------


## DrJBone

Wow. There's some talent 'round these parts.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

With all these great videos its kinda hard to post one but...

Here is one I wrote called Credit Crunch. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fql4DIueZOg

----------


## JEStanek

Nice!

Jamie

----------


## Gary S

Nice playing and great sounding mandolin Dan.

Great tune you composed Tenor banjo guy. Bluegrass with a little ragtime feel to it.

Here is a fiddle tune that falls out nicely on the mandolin.
"Mouth of the Tobique" 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=PM__4gme1BA

Gary

----------


## mandolooter

very nice picking by all ya'll!

----------


## big h

Here are some new videos I put up.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=CF5xVGXtbsA

http://youtube.com/watch?v=JR7wXS5S1Iw

----------


## Kbone

> Here are some new videos I put up.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=CF5xVGXtbsA
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=JR7wXS5S1Iw


Great job big H ! along with your buddy Tony Jr...

----------


## mandopete

Harry - you have a flair for the camera too!

Nice pickin'

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Here's my go at "Three Forks of the Reedy". Not exactly where it needs to be yet, but getting there...


Three Forks

----------


## K3NTUCKI8oy

&lt;Link removed by moderators&gt;

----------


## ronlane3

OH MY

----------


## ellisppi

Heres a clip of my band Gray Sky Boys audio poor but its all we have. Tim Wilson on mandolin me on bass.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=egT2na7Ms3w

----------


## mandopete

Sounds great Tom!

----------


## Grassman

Jeffbc YouTube Page


I have a bunch of different vids on my youtube page which feature playing w/ different bands, different instruments etc. 


Jeff
Visit my Myspace page!

----------


## earthsave

Found out recently our band is on the YouTube. I've embedded them from our website, which should be linked below. It was a three part interview, that IU students did for their TV show.

----------


## sgarrity

I thought I'd resurrect this thread. Click on the link in my signature line for two videos of my playing my Flatiron 2MB flattop. I haven't been playing much this summer and it shows in my pickin' but it's not too bad for a first try at recording. Once my F5 is done getting worked on, I'll be posting some more tunes.

----------


## Harrmob

Here is a couple of videos of me at this guys web page. http://www.youtube.com/profile_video...sbluegrass&p=r

----------


## morristownmando

Here is the first video i ever made keep in mind i never get to play with anyone and i have only been playing for a year and a half also i am pretty camera shy and nervous so i warn you its pretty bad. The clinch mountain backstephttp://vids.myspace.com/index.c....9391810

----------


## morristownmando

I know it's pretty sloppy but i just couldn't resist embarassing myself.

----------


## zoukie

There are some great sounding videos here, I shouldn't post mine among all these but I don't care, I'm going to do it anyway!
I've played for 12 years but many years on my own and on and off, the last few years I've also played fiddle, bouzouki, guitar and squeezeboxes (not good at any of them LOL) so of course I haven't had time to practice enough to become as good as you guys.. but now I have a new great sounding mandolin so now it's time to get back to business!!!

Anyway here's myself playing Spotted Pony:
Susi is trying to play Spotted Pony
And my husband and myself at the recent pub talent contest:
All the good times are past and gone
And at the Sunday night session: 
Little white church

I'm sorry for the lousy quality both in sound and picture, but at the moment I'm only using a digital camera, and until yesterday a HP computer. Now I've learned how to film with my Macbook using the iSight camera so I'm interested to see how that will be.

----------


## sgarrity

Just posted a video of "Shove the Pig's Foot a Little Further in the Fire"

----------


## JeffD

> but now I have a new great sounding mandolin so now it's time to get back to business!!!


What kind of mandolin is that in the Spotted Pony video. Sounds great.

----------


## thefiddlemon

Here's a fast instrumental... No my best performance, but the only one of this tune on youtube... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ys9hovEwlEQ

----------


## hoffmannia2k7

I WAS THERE! And really enjoyed your playing.

Here is the jAckson Stomp on my new Reliance Banjo Mandolin!

The Jackson Stomp

----------


## mando.player

> Originally Posted by  (zoukie @ Aug. 01 2008, 06:32)
> 
> but now I have a new great sounding mandolin so now it's time to get back to business!!!
> 
> 
> What kind of mandolin is that in the Spotted Pony video. Sounds great.


Nice glossy finish, no binding visable, no truss rod cover...I'm going to take a guess that it's a Rigel A.

----------


## Uncle Choppy

> Originally Posted by  (zoukie @ Aug. 01 2008, 06:32)
> 
> but now I have a new great sounding mandolin so now it's time to get back to business!!!
> 
> 
> What kind of mandolin is that in the Spotted Pony video. Sounds great.


It's Zoukie's lovely new Flatbush A4.
They're made by Victor Smith in Denmark. I find the name a bit confusing (surely it's an A5?) but it's a very nice looking and sounding instrument.

----------


## Bobbie Dier

> Here's a fast instrumental... No my best performance, but the only one of this tune on youtube...


Not your best performance!!!!! That was freekin incredible. That was great!! It's now in my favorites. What was that tune anyway??

----------


## thefiddlemon

> Originally Posted by  (thefiddlemon @ Aug. 13 2008, 13:22)
> 
> Here's a fast instrumental... No my best performance, but the only one of this tune on youtube...
> 
> 
> Not your best performance!!!!! That was freekin incredible. That was great!! It's now in my favorites. What was that tune anyway??


That was a tune our fiddle player wrote called "S.O.S."

----------


## Clyde Clevenger

That was just terrible, Frank. Most of us can't even listen that fast, much less play that fast. Makes me want to drop my pick.

----------


## thefiddlemon

Thanks Clyde... Just doing what I do.

----------


## Bobbie Dier

> That was a tune our fiddle player wrote called "S.O.S."


MMMMM Creamed chip beef on toast. My mom use to make us eat that. I heard the into but didn't pay attention that that was the name of it. That is a good tune!

----------


## Rob Powell

> Here's a fast instrumental... No my best performance, but the only one of this tune on youtube... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ys9hovEwlEQ


LOL....fabulous! Fiddle player is pretty awesome too...

----------


## Harrmob

I saw the Country Current at one of the museums at the Smithsonian, Air and Space maybe, in 1984. That is one of the reasons I play today; you all are still playing great music.

----------


## dstretch

Not me playing but this is Aniane Mandolin #6 in the white being played by Matt Raum, at the Minnesota Bluegrass Festival on 10 August. Sweet sound.

Aniane Mandolin #6 (A5 style)

----------


## jamann

Ok what the heck! Here's my first ever attempt at uploading a video on You Tube. This is January Nightmare off Mike Compton/David Long Stomp CD. I just learned this very cool tune and it's not up to speed and I need much more practice but here it is anyway. This is played on my Weber LE.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssrFgCkJJAw

jamann

----------


## K3NTUCKI8oy

EVERYONE LEARN THIS TUNE!!!! # # http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMpQzD3t0h4

----------


## Mark Walker

> That was just terrible, Frank. #Most of us can't even listen that fast, much less play that fast. #Makes me want to drop my pick.


I agree Clyde. Makes me want to sling my mandolin over my back, take it home, and use it as a pancake flipper!   

Great picking and fiddling by ALL. Thanks for sharing that video.

----------


## Mike Bullard

This may not be my best playing (1989) but it includes my favorite person in the whole wide world..... "My Dad" who is on the fiddle. He passed away five years ago but is still out there on You Tube with his boys.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=TdkF1dmlQes

----------


## sgarrity

I posted some new videos tonight. Two old time fiddle tunes and Bluegrass Stomp. I'm playing a Red Diamond A5. Click on the link in my signature line to get to the videos.

----------


## DryBones

> EVERYONE LEARN THIS TUNE!!!! # # http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMpQzD3t0h4


not sure which was the scarier face. the one at the beginning or the one at the end!  (MADE THE WIFE JUMP!)

----------


## Bobbie Dier

> EVERYONE LEARN THIS TUNE!!!!   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMpQzD3t0h4


Whoah!!

I think that video somehow got possessed

----------


## K3NTUCKI8oy

This is the very best version of blackberry blossom yet!
hehe.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8GJeeLkeD4

----------


## billkilpatrick

here's an xmas song i wrote - hope someone records it and does for us what "rudolf the red-nosed reindeer" did for gene autry:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=EeMvrbmRS28

----------


## billkilpatrick

beethoven wrote 12 "danses allemandes" for small country string bands - here is no. 1, played on mandolin.  i took a few liberties with the piece - as did country musicians of day, i would imagine:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Na9wy3kGr30

----------


## Bertram Henze

If minimalistic recording technology was the key to success for the Blair Witch Project, this one should really scare you to death.   :Grin: 

I have no camera, just a mobile phone with a so-called video feature and a limited capacity, that is one of the reasons I played the tune only once (the other reason is that you would switch off after that anyway...)

The mp4 should open in QuickTime without problems.
Have fun, and may you sleep well at night.  :Laughing: 

Bertram

----------


## fwoompf

In which I think I screw up the words to Gospel Plow

----------


## Bertram Henze

> beethoven wrote 12 "danses allemandes" for small country string bands - here is no. 1, played on mandolin.  i took a few liberties with the piece - as did country musicians of day, i would imagine


That is truly the first time I saw someone play with a pencil - well, kind of.  :Disbelief:  
But I am sure Beethoven would be proud of this version.

Bertram

----------


## danb

Here's Jerusalem Ridge. Guess it sounds a little Celtic

----------


## DougC

I've got a foto of Brian and me this summer. I'll try to get it uploaded. That's Brian of Labraid mandolins way up in Northern Ontario.

----------


## Jonas

Here's my version of 'Bonaparte Crossing the Rhine'. Oldtime mandolin for your pleasure.

Bonaparte Crossing the Rhine

----------


## Mark Walker

> Here's Jerusalem Ridge. Guess it sounds a little Celtic


Dan - good job!  It DOES sound a bit 'Celtic.'   :Grin:

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Here's Jerusalem Ridge. Guess it sounds a little Celtic


With socks in sync  :Laughing:

----------


## luckylarue

Beautiful pickin' Jonas.  Love all those double-stops - they really add some color & substance to the simple melodies.

----------


## billkilpatrick

here's a couple of reality-check gospel tunes:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=z5ozAN4NljY

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=6FFU_N-GT3c

----------


## Dan Voight

HaHaha nice. Thanks for that.

----------


## Kyle Baker

Here's one of me playing Morrison's Jig on the Irish bouzouki.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI83M9umxzg&feature=user

Kyle

----------


## Tim Pike

Great pickin Bill-thanks for sharing! Put me in a good mood even before my morning coffee!

----------


## billkilpatrick

well ... that's encouraging - thank you.  here's another:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=qqnqBr65ZEc

----------


## Mercantiller

Here is a link to a clip of the group I play in called The Mercantillers. This is an original tune called "We All Went Down Together." Clip taken during the Family Day festivities at the Tribeca Film Festival.

[URL="http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7878990313547750280&ei=gKToSMT-JZHuqAKQhrybDA&q=the+mercantillers&hl=en"]

Pretty good performance...not so hot video  :Mandosmiley: 

JB

----------


## Chris "Bucket" Thomas

A few weeks ago, some friends & I headed up to WaterMelon Fest in Berryville, VA (near Winchester). We ALL agreed to enter the mandolin competition together. Only one of us was thought to be a contender, _it certainly was not me_. Anyway, here is a video clip of Angeline the Baker.

Unfortunately, my, mandolin went slight out of tune just between walking up to stage and starting to play (the outside air a temperature was constantly changing, from 45 to 80 degrees in about a 4 hour period). The young lady backing me up is 17 year old from Va. Beach & daugher of a fellow cafe member. She also played guitar for about 4 other folks, and than entered the guitar competition herself.

Anyway, it is not the best I have played but it was fun anyway. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUAiotn7quw

----------


## tango_grass

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mU2TF4aP308

It took me forever to get around to this. But there it is! My first online presentation.

Another one of me playing Greek Bouzouki can be found here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56TS2Jldppg

----------


## mandopete

Okay, I'll be brave - here's one of me playing with some friends in a parking lot band at the open mic at Chilliwack....

Hallelujah I'm Ready

 :Wink:

----------


## tango_grass

Hey Pete, nice vid. But how did you get my mandolin?!?  :Whistling: 
 :Popcorn:

----------


## tango_grass

Drats, I've done gone overboard.

Swedish Polska:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_bDZLmwesg

Irish slip jig:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6xyY_hWRlE

Mind you, WARTS and all. But, something for the camera.

----------


## DryBones

> A few weeks ago, some friends & I headed up to WaterMelon Fest in Berryville, VA (near Winchester). We ALL agreed to enter the mandolin competition together. Only one of us was thought to be a contender, _it certainly was not me_. Anyway, here is a video clip of Angeline the Baker.
> 
> Unfortunately, my, mandolin went slight out of tune just between walking up to stage and starting to play (the outside air a temperature was constantly changing, from 45 to 80 degrees in about a 4 hour period). The young lady backing me up is 17 year old from Va. Beach & daugher of a fellow cafe member. She also played guitar for about 4 other folks, and than entered the guitar competition herself.
> 
> Anyway, it is not the best I have played but it was fun anyway. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUAiotn7quw


 :Laughing:  You couldn't get off that stage fast enough! Mandolin was still ringing as you were getting up!  :Laughing:

----------


## D C Blood

Can someone direct me to that Youtube clip with Evan Reilly doing the William Tell Overture? It was on here somewhere not long ago and I can't relocate it. Thanks...

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

I though that the Banjo in the background added 'atmosphere' - really nice playing,
                                                                                                               Saska  :Wink:

----------


## billkilpatrick

> Can someone direct me to that Youtube clip with Evan Reilly doing the William Tell Overture? It was on here somewhere not long ago and I can't relocate it. Thanks...


- http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=AHLPvE7uiUc

... i thought there was another, less chatty but i can't find it.

----------


## Phil Goodson

> Can someone direct me to that Youtube clip with Evan Reilly doing the William Tell Overture? ... Thanks...



Evan MARSHALL, that is.

Here's the less chatty version:
http://www.mandotunes.com/mandovideos/williamtell.php

----------


## Keith Wallen

Hey everyone - We finally have some videos put together on youtube to share. What a pain in the butt it has  been to get it set up and it still takes me a couple of hours just for one video. Hope you enjoy. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xwp-n8m9t7g

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnDCRX7Lsc0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMya9n-QzdU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-A700vTEkI4

----------


## Chris Travers

Here's Mine!

----------


## billkilpatrick

virtual jam via youtube with "scribble tunes" - a wonderful singer/songwriter from denmark:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=04d3Jijo2JY

----------


## D C Blood

[QUOTE=Philphool;588134]Evan MARSHALL, that is.

OOPS...No wonder I couldn't find it...thanks :Redface:

----------


## mandopete

> virtual jam via youtube with "scribble tunes" - a wonderful singer/songwriter from denmark:
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=04d3Jijo2JY


So how does this scribble tunes work?  Do you just jam along with the video and record it?  Sounds like a neat idea!

----------


## billkilpatrick

strictly low-tech ... position your video camera so it takes in you and your computer screen and click on the youtube video you're jamming with ... easy-peasy.  sound quality is less than desirable but - there you go ...

"scribble tunes" is the nom-de-plume of a lady in denmark.  here's her youtube address:

http://uk.youtube.com/user/ScribbleTunes

... she does a lot of covers but her original work is exceptional (imho.)

----------


## mandopete

Oh, I thought the idea behind scribble tunes was that someone records a video and then others add to it.  From the looks of some of the other videos that's what people are doing.

Sounds like fun.

----------


## billkilpatrick

there's a way to do as you describe - capture a video and sync' it so that it plays simultaneously with yours but this requires (a) software with instructions and (b) a brain to understand them ... both of which i lack.

"scribble tunes" says she's in new york now recording! - a real danish, youtube fairy tale come true.

----------


## Bertram Henze

Now this is my second try at making a video, this time not with the mobile phone, instead I use the IceCam (cheap and slow) with Quicktime Broadcaster and a natural head mic (not that cheap). Oh, and the OM, of course. Since I am not prepared to invest any more money in a camera, this is as clear as you will ever see me.
Anyway, here is Cooleys, and when you concentrate you can even see the E minor chord I do with my index finger in the A part:

http://www.hologence.de/mp3/Cooleys.mov

Bertram

----------


## Avi Ziv

Way to go Bertram!! Good job!

Thanks for sharing

Avi

----------


## billhay4

Nice! Have you got a score of that piece? I'd like to try it.
Bill

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Nice! Have you got a score of that piece? I'd like to try it.
> Bill


All information can be found on thesession.org, search for Cooleys.
It is one of the more popular ITM tunes. You will find that the video shows a simplified version after the OM playability adaptation I usually apply to most tunes. E.g. the whole first bar is replaced by an x22x double stop.

Thanks all for the warm reception.  :Smile: 

Bertram

----------


## Bertram Henze

Ok, giving me good feedback means just begging for trouble, so I tried another one - this time fingerstyle - Farewell to Nova Scotia:

http://www.hologence.de/mp3/NovaScotia.mov

Did you know how difficult it is to operate a mouse with steel fingerpicks on?  :Laughing: 

Bertram

----------


## Kyle Baker

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_pdFPVz9IQ

Here's one of me playing two jigs, "The hare in the corn" and "The frost is all over" on my vintage J.W. Pepper bowl back mandolin.
A couple little slip ups, but a good demo of the sound of this little unit. 
I'm tuned GDAD. I'm mainly an Irish bouzouki player, so I stick to that tuning for simplicity.

----------


## Avi Ziv

Nice,  Kyle. The second tune sounds like a jig  I know as "Kitty Lie Over"

Thanks for sharing
Avi

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Nice,  Kyle. The second tune sounds like a jig  I know as "Kitty Lie Over"
> 
> Thanks for sharing
> Avi


There are also lyrics to that tune that go like this: 

The praties are dug and the frost is all over, 
Kitty lie over close to the wall, 
how would you like to be married to a soldier, 
Kitty lie over close to the wall.

So, the title can be any snippet out of that, I guess.

Bertram

----------


## Avi Ziv

Oh wow, Bertram. I never knew that.
Thanks
Avi

----------


## Kyle Baker

> Nice,  Kyle. The second tune sounds like a jig  I know as "Kitty Lie Over"
> 
> Thanks for sharing
> Avi


Yes.  There are lyrics for The frost is all over that would explain that title.

"What would I do if the kettle boiled over,
What would I do only fill it again,
What would I fo if the cow ate the clover,
What would I do, only set it again.

The praties are dug and the frost is all over
Kitty lie over close to the wall
How would you like to be married to a soldier
Kitty lie over close to the wall.

The praties all boil and the herring's a roasting
Kitty lie over close to the wall
You to be drunk, and me to be sober
Kitty lie over close to the wall.

What would you do if you married a soldier
What would you do would you follow his gun
And what would you do if he drowned in the ocean
What would you do would you marry again?"


Kyle

----------


## Kyle Baker

> There are also lyrics to that tune that go like this: 
> 
> The praties are dug and the frost is all over, 
> Kitty lie over close to the wall, 
> how would you like to be married to a soldier, 
> Kitty lie over close to the wall.
> 
> So, the title can be any snippet out of that, I guess.
> 
> Bertram



Ooops, sorry Bertram, I didnt notice you'd already posted the lyrics.
Thanks

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Ooops, sorry Bertram, I didnt notice you'd already posted the lyrics.
> Thanks


It was good anyway. I didn't remember the other verses. They show what you had to put up with for breakfast in old Ireland...  :Popcorn: 

Bertram

----------


## Kyle Baker

Bertram, I loved your version of Cooley's Reel BTW. Very nice... I can play that tune on guitar, but haven't mastered it on the bouzouki yet.

----------


## billhay4

Thanks, Bertram,
I got the score.
Bill

----------


## Keith Wallen

Hey everyone - A few more to add. These are from a show we did in Toledo at a place called the Glass City Opry and they posted them. Let me know what you think. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SX2_mbUfiQk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUkkofKH7Dk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgHs0OyYIe8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=au8zo-AF9aI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aaw9DoejXz4

----------


## Mike Bunting

Superfine all around!

----------


## mandopete

> Let me know what you think.


You guys are fantastic!  I really dug "Reach"

Five Stars!

----------


## Sitka

I haven't done this before. We'll see how it turns out....

Cherokee Shuffle

Micah

----------


## Sitka

Please excuse the foot tapping. My camera is sensative to any sound except the ones that I want it to.

Micah

----------


## K3NTUCKI8oy

guys this fella can tear it up!!          http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_nWhRbZjv0

----------


## Bertram Henze

> I haven't done this before. We'll see how it turns out....
> 
> Cherokee Shuffle
> 
> Micah


Well done, Micah! And that cool level gaze at the audience...  :Cool: 

What puzzles me: how does that strap hold the mandolin?

Bertram

----------


## Bertram Henze

> guys this fella can tear it up!!          http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_nWhRbZjv0


Pathetic.

Somehow I expected that, at the end of playing, he'd hold the mandolin to his head and shoot himself.

Alternative ending: suddenly, a car from the nearby road passes between camera and tree, leaving a bloody smear and the air scintillating with flying wood splinters.

 :Whistling: 

Bertram

----------


## Keith Wallen

> You guys are fantastic!  I really dug "Reach"
> 
> Five Stars!


Thank you Pete! I kicked that one off a little fast but what the heck...

----------


## Kbone

> I haven't done this before. We'll see how it turns out....
> 
> Cherokee Shuffle
> 
> Micah


Great picking Sitka !

----------


## Brad Weiss

More shameless self-promo . .  . but I kinda like it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d15JyHKCsGA

----------


## Tim Pike

> Hey everyone - A few more to add. These are from a show we did in Toledo at a place called the Glass City Opry and they posted them. Let me know what you think. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SX2_mbUfiQk
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUkkofKH7Dk
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgHs0OyYIe8
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=au8zo-AF9aI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aaw9DoejXz4


Great stuff! Let your band mates know too!

----------


## Keith Wallen

> Great stuff! Let your band mates know too!


Thank you Tim! We have practice Wednesday night so I will let everyone know.

----------


## mandopete

Okay, it's not so much a video of myself, but it is a song I wrote called "59 Waltz".  A friend of mine used it as the music background for a video about the emergence of Fall in Snoqualmie Valley (here in Washington).

Dizzy for Fall.

----------


## f5gibson

> Okay, it's not so much a video of myself, but it is a song I wrote called "59 Waltz".  A friend of mine used it the music background for a video about the emergence of Fall in Snoqualmie Valley (here in Washington).
> 
> Dizzy for Fall.


Very calming video. Nice mando tune. I like!

----------


## Keith Wallen

Cool video Pete and the music was perfect for it.

----------


## billkilpatrick

here's an olive oil video - harvest to olive press - with mandolin accompaniment:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=0AD9klDgc2c

----------


## Bertram Henze

> here's an olive oil video - harvest to olive press - with mandolin accompaniment


Ah, sweet memories - sitting outside the Trattoria Il Gato Rosso in Taranto on the quays of Mare Piccolo, dipping bread in olive oil left over from the starter salad, watching the sun setting behind the skyline of Ilva steel plant furnaces - can it get any more romantic?  :Smile: 

Bertram

----------


## billkilpatrick

> Ah, sweet memories - sitting outside the Trattoria Il Gato Rosso in Taranto on the quays of Mare Piccolo, dipping bread in olive oil left over from the starter salad, watching the sun setting behind the skyline of Ilva steel plant furnaces - can it get any more romantic? 
> 
> Bertram


ho-ho ... ("'eh-'eh" in italian.)

romanzesco vero is to be found at the top of a ladder, teetering over the abyss, risking life and limb as you strain every muscle and sinew reaching for that last little mutha' waaaay out there at the end.

----------


## Kyle Baker

Three Irish polkas from the Planxty album "Cold blow and the rainy night". 
Dennis Murphy's, 42 Pound check, John Ryan's polka.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KRN6I7KUYs

This is on my recently acquired Romanian Hora short scale bouzouki.

~Kyle

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Three Irish polkas from the Planxty album "Cold blow and the rainy night". 
> Dennis Murphy's, 42 Pound check, John Ryan's polka.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KRN6I7KUYs
> 
> This is on my recently acquired Romanian Hora short scale bouzouki.
> 
> ~Kyle


That 'zouk is sounding really nice Kyle! Nice job!

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Three Irish polkas from the Planxty album "Cold blow and the rainy night". 
> Dennis Murphy's, 42 Pound check, John Ryan's polka.


A rare occasion to see the 42 Pound Check played. Dennis Murphy's and John Ryan's are played as a set at every session, but the middle one is always left out for unknown reasons. Keep 'em coming!

Bertram

----------


## Kyle Baker

Thanks guys! 42 pound check is my favorite of the three  :Wink:  it sounds so nice on the bouzouki.

----------


## billkilpatrick

mandolin metaphysics:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=iXs9BsmMgEI

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

I've been on the Cafe for a while, but I'm a newbie to Youtube.  I'm a bluegrasser primarily, but I do enjoy trying to work out some different stylistic arrangements occasionally, so here's my go at Jethro's _Reuben Sandwich_.  

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=LaAz5B7vCpI

----------


## Steve Jeter

Never got any feedback on the questions about this old mando, but heres a clip of it.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t54ORfmjPnA

----------


## Keith Wallen

> I've been on the Cafe for a while, but I'm a newbie to Youtube.  I'm a bluegrasser primarily, but I do enjoy trying to work out some different stylistic arrangements occasionally, so here's my go at Jethro's _Reuben Sandwich_.  
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=LaAz5B7vCpI


Very nice Jramsey! Man there is a lot going on in that song and some really cool sounds. 

What kind of mandolin are you playing and what strings are you using? The intonation on it is great and clear.

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

Hey Keith, thanks for the kind words, I enjoyed your videos as well, great pickin'!  The mandolin I'm playing is a '07 Gibson Sam Bush with J75s on it.  That mandolin actually got run over by a car a little over a month ago.  I was very lucky to only have a cracked neck, and Gibson did a hell of a job on the repair, just using epoxy instead of re-necking the instrument.

----------


## Keith Wallen

Thanks Jramsy - I thought that might have been a Bush model and man does it sound great. That is what I play as well. I liked the sound of the J75s I might have to give those a try. I have been using the GHS silk and steel. I used to use the gibson medium but they just sounded too bright on the top strings so I switched and have been using the silk ever since.

----------


## Galley nipper

First video with my new mandolin and a "free floating right hand". The mando is a Michael Kelly Legacy Deluxe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4clokR0Tls

----------


## Devitt

opening up for IIIRD Time Out.......

----------


## billkilpatrick

tristan and isolda played on mandolin (work in progress) and a "living in italy day" video blog annecdote that i hope you will enjoy:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=tuHJX9WSTIU

----------


## Tim Saxton

Here is the band less our fiddler Robbie Bennett hackin on Foggy Mountian Breakdown

Tim

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu...deoid=36409445

----------


## mandopete

Sounding good Tim!

----------


## Bob Wiegers

here's a clip of one of my simple songs: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKQ2LdjqtcE

----------


## Bertram Henze

Good one, Bob. I wondered if I could get a glimpse at that Red Henry bridge -  you covered it with your hand all the time, but in the last second, there it was!  :Mandosmiley: 

Bertram

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Cross-posted:

We've enabled the ability to embed these videos directly into forum pages now if you wish.

Here's how

----------


## Brad Weiss

Oooh, a new feature!! A pale imitation of Mr. Stiernberg's up-tempo arrangement. Fun to play! (Maybe to listen to...)

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Nice, Brad!
"It Might as Well Be Spring." Appropriate tune for the first day of traffic-impairing snow out here on the winter Prairie...

----------


## Bruce Clausen

Just discovered after two years on this computer that it shoots video!  "Georgia" has been on my mind the last few days from a discussion of the tune on another site.  So, purely in a spirit of goofing around, here is a version.



Thanks for watching.

BC

----------


## Ransolo

Two songs from Ballhog!

Cigars and Holy Ghost Train...

----------


## Gary S

Bruce,
That was most enjoyable!!!

----------


## Brad Weiss

> Bruce,
> That was most enjoyable!!!


Oh, yeah!!

----------


## Kyle Baker

Here I am playing Morrison's Jig on my short scale bouzouki.

----------


## mandopete

> "Georgia" has been on my mind the last few days from a discussion of the tune on another site.  So, purely in a spirit of goofing around, here is a version.



Excellent arrangement!

5 Stars.

----------


## Bruce Clausen

Here's another impromptu solo item, something "seasonal" this time.  



Hope you enjoy it.

BC

----------


## Jim Rowland

Loved that, "Georgia", Bruce. I'd sure like to hear that arrangement with bass and backup guitar.
Jim

----------


## Michael Wolf

Bruce, I enjoyed your playing a lot, as always. And both of your Mandos sounds very nice in different ways.

Here's a little tune-set of my new band at its first gig in the "Theater der Nacht".

----------


## Steve-o

> Here's another impromptu solo item, something "seasonal" this time.


Very nice Bruce.  Thanks for posting it!  Got any more?

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Here's a little tune-set of my new band at its first gig in the "Theater der Nacht".


Good playing, interestingly arranged with that cello. I somehow expected those two extra band members in the back to come forward and do some step-dancing, but they didn't - pity, because they'd probably have more to rattle than just shoes...  :Grin: 

Bertram

----------


## Michael Wolf

> Good playing, interestingly arranged with that cello.
> Bertram


Thanks Bertram.




> I somehow expected those two extra band members in the back to come forward and do some step-dancing
> Bertram


I think they were a bit shy. 
They performed some more one piece before that one, but this was not filmed. They were not planned and we didn't notice them first. But when the audience startet laughing we knew that something is out of controll behind our backs.

----------


## Keith Wallen

[QUOTE=Michael Wolf;606718]Bruce, I enjoyed your playing a lot, as always. And both of your Mandos sounds very nice in different ways.

Here's a little tune-set of my new band at its first gig in the "Theater der Nacht".

Very cool Michael I really enjoyed that. For me it's great to see the mandolin used other than a bluegrass setting. Very inspiring because I am always working the blue/new grass angle.

----------


## Michael Wolf

Thanks Keith, I'm glad you like it. I like your Bluegrass. You have a very powerfull Band. Perfect sound and playing.

----------


## rnr

Me and my Collings and my Bluechip heheh

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Me and my Collings and my Bluechip heheh


Interesting - I am thinking about posting all my posts this way - with musical accompaniment to distract and to slow down too fast readers.

From your playing, and according to the 80/20 rule, you have only approx. 900 hrs to go, not 9000+.

Bertram

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Santa's Jingle

and...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RGe_...eature=channel

First attempt ever at video.....and it shows.  Played (badly) on a 10-string Vega Cylinderback model 205.  

Needs more light, volume, drink.....

----------


## El Greco

Here's a very rushed job on a Greek Christmas and New Year's Eve Carol medley, with tunes from different parts of Greece.  I also have posted a sample Greek Carol from the island of Cephalonia in my "blog."

----------


## thefiddlemon

here's one of me and my good friend Jesse Cobb playing one of my tunes called Henry's Blanket:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LK8kwq8Td7A

----------


## mandopete

> Me and my Collings and my Bluechip heheh


Excellent.  I'm a big fan of Malcolm Gladwell.

Did he say how many hours were required to achieve mediocrity?

 :Smile:

----------


## Kyle Baker

Here's a video of me playing "Merrily Kissed the Quaker" on my Irish bouzouki.

----------


## Bigtuna

Bruce!

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Here's a video of me playing "Merrily Kissed the Quaker" on my Irish bouzouki.


That's the right track for playing a large instrument - simplifying melody without losing beauty. Playing the odd drone string with the main melody seems to work out fine.
And even the dogs don't mind!  :Laughing: 

Bertram

----------


## John M. Riley

...

----------


## Brad Weiss

Posting because this is such an interesting tune. Moves from F to G to Ab for the bridge, and back to F.  It makes for some fun motion, and I found moving around the neck a little more promising.

Can you tell I'm workin' that Band-in-a-Box!
 :Wink:

----------


## Ted Eschliman

> Excellent.  I'm a big fan of Malcolm Gladwell.
> 
> Did he say how many hours were required to achieve mediocrity?


Whew. Talk about cerebral humor, Pete...

I get it, though; I got "Outliers" from my wife for Christmas. Great book, and now I understand that why I never made it into professional hockey had only to do with the month I was born.

----------


## sgarrity

It's a little rough but it's a fun tune.  It's  one of the lesser heard Monroe tunes, My Father's Footsteps.

I can't seem to get the embedding to work for me this time.  Click on the link in my sig line and you can find it if ya want.

----------


## Jason Renzi

> Posting because this is such an interesting tune. Moves from F to G to Ab for the bridge, and back to F.  It makes for some fun motion, and I found moving around the neck a little more promising.
> 
> Can you tell I'm workin' that Band-in-a-Box!


dude you rock!...
and you look like a young Ian Anderson!...

----------


## sykofiddle

I'm new to the mandolin, but I played Irish fiddle for many years, then took time off to get back into guitar.  The result is that I've got thousands of tunes in my left hand, and a pretty weak right hand (frustrating!).  Anyhow, I made this video yesterday to see how my right hand looks from the outside.  My wife's cell phone goes off at the end....  :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kardThcffMM

----------


## Bertram Henze

> I'm new to the mandolin, but I played Irish fiddle for many years, then took time off to get back into guitar.  The result is that I've got thousands of tunes in my left hand, and a pretty weak right hand (frustrating!).  Anyhow, I made this video yesterday to see how my right hand looks from the outside.  My wife's cell phone goes off at the end....


You don't seem to have the right hand problems that many other fiddlers have when they start picking. Congrats, well done, welcome to the other side!

Apparently, your wife is not into Irish music that much  :Grin: 

Bertram

----------


## viv

> here's one of me and my good friend Jesse Cobb playing one of my tunes called Henry's Blanket:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LK8kwq8Td7A


_real_ good stuff there, fiddlemon!!  you're in good company.  i've enjoyed seeing jesse AND shad play--they pretty much got the talent thing goin _on_!!

----------


## sgarrity

I uploaded Old Dangerfield last night

----------


## {JM}

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu...deoid=51472747
http://www.myspace.com/justinmarion

----------


## oldwave maker

Octave chordbanging  on my walnut/engelmann GOM behind the Lord Mayo melody. Ezra has at least dozen or so hairs left on that fiddle bow:

----------


## oldwave maker

oops!

----------


## Mike Bunting

Love the sounds! Guess I gotta save up for one of those octaves.

----------


## Keith Wallen

> here's one of me and my good friend Jesse Cobb playing one of my tunes called Henry's Blanket:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LK8kwq8Td7A


Just got to your video today Frank that is killer!

----------


## mando.player

Anyone recording themselves (video) with a Flip Mino HD.  With a baby due in the next week or so, I picked one up.  As a test, I recorded myself playing a tune.  I was really impressed with the video quality.  The audio was just ok.  I'm thinking about building a collection cone to stick behind the Mino to see if that improves the audio.

----------


## mando.player

Bill

I just watched your video and noticed the mic in the foreground.  Did you run the audio right into the camera or did you record it separately and then sync it up afterwards.  That might be a better option than building the cone I described above.

Nice playing.

----------


## c3hammer

Great stuff Bill!  Good to see and hear Ezra.  The jam scene here in Salt Lake just hasn't been the same since he moved away.  Tell him Pete the lefty says hey  :Smile: 

Cheers,
Pete

----------


## oldwave maker

Charlie- I bought the bottom of the canon minidv line last year because it had a stereo mic input, already had a sony ecm737 stereo battery powered recording mic. Figured if I could get lo def video with good audio it would be better than visa versa.....

----------


## {JM}



----------


## Bill Snyder

{JM} is this it? You look a bit like Sir Paul.  :Laughing:

----------


## mando.player

> Charlie- I bought the bottom of the canon minidv line last year because it had a stereo mic input, already had a sony ecm737 stereo battery powered recording mic. Figured if I could get lo def video with good audio it would be better than visa versa.....


Thanks for the reply Bill.  I'm going to try to line up a separate audio track with the audio from the camera and see how it goes.  I'll post the results I end up with.  I'm also curious to see how bad YouTube mangles the result with their compression.

----------


## Patrick Gunning

Pirates! Partially in 7/8!

----------


## Patrick Gunning

Pirates!  Partially in 7/8!  Take Two!

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Pirates!  Partially in 7/8!  Take Two!


Wow, those little counter-melodies in the fast part are an ear-opener... that's where that OM wakes up to eat helpless little mandolins.

Well done indeed!

Bertram

----------


## Janos

Hi there,

Great posts everyone! Here's my tune 'Osmosis' played with:

Izak Boom: mandolin
Kaz Lux: guitar
Bart Soeters: bass
Arthur Bont: percussion



Cheers! Janos

www.janoskoolen.nl

----------


## Keith Wallen

Patrick and Janos both awesome vids thank you for sharring!

----------


## sgarrity

Evening Prayer Blues

I can't get it to embed for the life of me.  Here's the link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFxkQf7SeKY

----------


## mandopete

> Evening Prayer Blues
> 
> I can't get it to embed for the life of me.


Embedded for your viewing and listening pleasure!

Nice pickin' - however it looks like the dog didn't dig it too much   :Smile:

----------


## Chris "Bucket" Thomas

Nice Shaun.  The dog left when it started and came back at the end.  What does that say? :Laughing:

----------


## sgarrity

I'm still working on his musical taste!    :Laughing: 

I made another video but when I played it back he was crunching his bone in the background.  I think I'll close the door next time!

----------


## Brad Weiss

Newly loaded, Mingus. The Mowry was 2 years old last week! (It'll be up soon...)

----------


## Kyle Baker

I was just playing around this morning and decided to do a couple videos for youtube since I haven't in a while. Instead of my usual Irish bouzouki, I did one playing a tenor banjo borrowed from a friend, and one on my old bowlback mandolino that doesn't see much action. Advance apologies for some small errors, and a nice train wreck finish on Gravel walk! haha

The Gravel Walk


The Wind That Shakes The Barley


Thanks for watching!

----------


## Bertram Henze

> ...and a nice train wreck finish on Gravel walk! haha


Hadn't you mentioned it and just kept going, that train wreck would have gone unnoticed - as it is, it rather looks like Darth Vader suddenly renouncing the dark side without apparent reason  :Smile: 

This shows very nicely that playing technique of one instrument is hard to transplant to another - what really sounds very good on that ole bowlback seems strangely empty and lost on the zero-sustain banjo. The banjo, being a snare drum at heart, requires incessant triplets, tremolo and other ornamentation to keep the tone going, while double stops don't help at all. I had the reverse problem when moving from banjo to OM - never looked back after I finally got it.

Bertram

----------


## Brad Weiss

Wow, nobody's posted here in a month! Here goes . . .

This is my new (to me) EM-5 built by Jon Mann just a year ago.  It's a beaut! The figure in the top is wonderful- the neck is one of the most comfortable I've ever played on any mando.  Still getting the hang of chord melody- my first video in this style, so pardon my clams (I'll get the hang of it in a decade, or two...)

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Looks great Brad! It will be fun watching you get to know it over the next few months! The five strings are a challange to get used to aren't they? What kind of amp are you using? I like the tone rolled back a bit but I am completely jealous!

----------


## Keith Wallen

Great vid Brad. That is a killer mando! I have a home made electric and I love jamming out on that thing.

----------


## Scotti Adams

Okay..heres a clip that I never knew existed until today...from 2004 and a little banjo content  :Laughing:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlVLaYkdv1k

----------


## Dfyngravity

Some down right good pickin there. That BRW sounds just right too.

----------


## Brad Weiss

Uno mas...

----------


## Galley nipper

Wheel Hoss with my band: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jusxWRrnvc

Messed up some in the end. Got distracted by all the hollerin'  :Smile: 

There are som other clips in my profile as well, but I think i played best in this one.

----------


## mandomania7923

I embeded it for you galley nipper

----------


## Chris Keth

This is the only video I've made so far. I should rerecord this song. This was while I was pretty sick and the playing just isn't as nice as I feel I can do.

----------


## Al Hagensen

Nice work Galley nipper! And Chris,that was very good, no need to re-record!Keep up the good work!

----------


## Keith Wallen

How about some blues... The video was shot from behind us so you are basically hearing the moniters and unfortunately the bass amp was facing the other direction so the sound isn't the best but oh well. The festival was Sally Gap in Williamsburg KY.

----------


## Patrick Gunning

A video of a mandolin I sadly need to be rid of to pave the way for my new baby Voight #7.

----------


## man dough nollij

Yow! Some great playing, and a fantastic sounding mandolin. 

Back to practice... the B part of Mary Had a Little Lamb is killing me... :Smile:

----------


## southcoastsounds

This is me playing Torno Sorrento on my octave mandolin.

Recording for YT is a nightmare - I have to do so many takes to get a decent version.  The smallest slip gets me pressing the stop button!

----------


## Soupy1957

awe, forget it......I tried:

----------


## Bill Snyder

Here you are Soupy.

----------


## billkilpatrick

"this old heart of mine" - another holland, dozier, holland goodie, originally performed by the isley brothers. great chord progression: (intro) C-Em-F-Em-Dm x 2 ... then ... C-Em-F-Em-Dm-C-Em-F-Em-G (bridge) Dm-G-Em-Am-Dm-G-Dm-Em-F-G (chorus) C-Em-F-Em-Dm-C-Em-F-Em-Dm

----------


## Keith Wallen

Cool tune Bill and great voice you have! Do you work on phrasing at all or is that just your normal signing voice?

----------


## billkilpatrick

> Cool tune Bill and great voice you have! Do you work on phrasing at all or is that just your normal signing voice?


thanks keith - i gave up years ago but i think my voice owes much to too many unfiltered cigarettes.

l.s.m.f.t. - bill

----------


## Chris Keth

Something a little newer, with my new-to-me A9:

----------


## billkilpatrick

an earlier registration that will - in all probability - alert the copyright police:

----------


## Adam McKillip

Pickin... sorta. 

My college has a rock ensemble. So I just happen to use my mandolin.



Enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYTPQ1YxgcI

Youtube: libbywu

----------


## Keith Wallen

> thanks keith - i gave up years ago but i think my voice owes much to too many unfiltered cigarettes.
> 
> l.s.m.f.t. - bill


 :Smile:  It's seasoned...

----------


## billkilpatrick

> It's seasoned...


yep' ... hung up in a shed and left to dry - all leathery and wrinkly ...

----------


## parker.benjamin

This is my band...there are some more ridiculous covers on Youtube. Mandolin sounded ok live here?!

----------


## billkilpatrick

that was great! ... you're too modest - some good tunes on your myspace site as well:

http://www.myspace.com/deltanatural

"Nickel Creek meets The Band meets Wes Montgomery" ... yep' ... and some tight, "America"-type harmonizing as well - complimenti!

----------


## mandobuzz

Enjoy. The mandolin is a Collings MT. 

-Buzz

----------


## billkilpatrick

another goodie! ... it's a red letter day!  that was great ... tho' it lacked gould-ish groans. 5*'s

----------


## parker.benjamin

Thanks for the positive comments! And Yes...the Bach is great...I just started working on some Bach...very challenging. And you sound amazing! Here is a tune I just posted that I am using my new Rigel G5...its great...still getting used to it...the song is not 100% yet...let me know ideas for the arrangment anyone.

----------


## billkilpatrick

"colored aristocracy" - second attempt at posting a song from "the new lost city ramblers - early years" album - they do it in "G"; this is in "D."  fingers crossed ...

----------


## billkilpatrick

> ...the song is not 100% yet...let me know ideas for the arrangment anyone.


no massage ... you guys are good - what you need is a producer, someone like george martin.  auguroni!

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Your right hand shuffle is looking good, Bill. Well done.

----------


## parker.benjamin

Hmm...the next Beatles...without Ringo...no way....

Bill, the shuffle does sound great, that technique is something I have yet to conquer. 

I may just take this tune you posted and work on it. I really like the feel of it. Keep it up!

----------


## Satchel

Here's our band doing an original tune called "She was my Loving Wife".

Warning: Video Contains Hardcore Bluegrass





http://www.myspace.com/highcalibergrass2008

----------


## parker.benjamin

hmm...

that driving sound is refreshing!!!.... I miss playing in a bluegrass group...you guys are great....vocals great bluegrass voice...

----------


## Shawn Gambrel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-jIK...e=channel_page

Salt Creek haha

----------


## Homz

Sorry no mandolin.

----------


## Plectrosaurus

Pure and Simple '09 - Ochlocknee, Ga

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XuhqvPt0k4

----------


## Mike Bunting

Great stuff! And thanks for getting us back.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Here's me and my new Pomeroy A4 playing a reel called "The Star of Munster".

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## billkilpatrick

> Here's me and my new Pomeroy A4 playing a reel called "The Star of Munster".Cheers,Jill


buonissimo - *****'s - your coat just moved from the front garden to the coat rack in the hall.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Thanks Bill, you are too kind sir!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## journeybear

Originally inspired to do this for another thread, thought I'd share it here. Kept the errors in single digits, figured that was gonna havta do. It was a blazing hot day in the cemetery, wanted to finish before melting.

Fingerpicking mandolin, original composition in the style of Scott Joplin. Video doesn't really sync with the action - guess that's why people shell out for the more expensive devices - so you can't really see my deviously simple two-finger approach, with the 1-3-2-4 roll, nor the variation to play a bass line in the A part, nor the arpeggiated V chord in the B part. Oh well ... 

I've always called this "On The Rag," an homage to how numerous treatises are titled "On this or that," and of course there's a double entendre. Don't really mean anything by it. I've been told this sounds like a music box, and maybe someday I'll change the name to "Music Box Rag." Maybe not. Hey - I told you I was sick!

----------


## billkilpatrick

delicately played - orchestral ... bravo!  (5 lol's for the video ... i love graveyard giggles)

----------


## parker.benjamin

Our recent attempt at being Chris Thile and Mike Marshall as a full band...

other than the botched intro...I thought we almost hit it.

----------


## Dan Voight

I just posted 9 videos of my mandolin recital here: http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...ad.php?t=49294

----------


## Plectrosaurus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGKlz8Eb25s

----------


## neal

Here's some joker to 'fraid to show his face..... and a uke no less..


And another with face, still a uke though.  One day I'll do another mandolin, but I'm just not very good at that yet...

----------


## JEStanek

Neal, those were good bluesy fun, man!

Jamie

PS, what are those, little mandolins?

----------


## hank

Dan thank you for sharing your recital with us, magnificent playing and luthiery. 
applause, much clapping, etc., etc..

Neil I love it when someone pulls so much out of a simple song and instrument.  I sure would be pleased to see you in the Blues Mando group, you got it going on.  :Cool:

----------


## neal

Thanks Jamie, Hank.  Yes, exactly!  Little mandolins!  Y'know, scale length on that particular one is 14-1/8" , so even BIGGER!  Hank, I love the blues, as it's the one genre you can be an amateur and still sound halfway decent,  and am practicing it on the mando.  I love Richter's videos and his helpful attitude towards newbies in blues mandolin.  That guy does it all.  I'll check out the blues mando group.  Where do I find it?  -Neal

----------


## Bill Snyder

Blues Mandolin Group.

----------


## Charles E.

Neal, most excellant!

----------


## Plectrosaurus



----------


## neal

I liked that Plectro!

----------


## hank

Me too. Is that the name of the tune? What kind of axe are you swinging?  :Grin:

----------


## gibson mandoman

> Me too. Is that the name of the tune? What kind of axe are you swinging?


Looks like an Eastman 515 to me.

----------


## hank

Nice Eastman Plectrosaurus.  Very good tone for a 515 if that is what it is.

----------


## Plectrosaurus

Thanks for all the nice comments.

It is in fact a 515 Eastman. The tune is Cattle In The Cane. I learned it many years ago from a Mel Bay book. (an LP came with it with the tunes played at half speed)
I enjoy the old fiddle tunes. You can find more on YouTube, just look for Plectrosaurus.

I'll be adding more in the future.

----------


## billkilpatrick

"i can't let go" - songs i learned to love in nyc - by the hollies.  great chord progression from a great band - man they were good:

----------


## journeybear

Very nice - surprising how well mandolin works with folk-rock, which The Hollies kind of were, to my ears. I forgot about this song; thanks for bringing it back. "Look Through Any Window" is still one of my all-time favorites,  :Mandosmiley:  also pretty much forgotten these days in favor of "Bus Stop" and "Carrie Ann."

Just wondering though - where's the Loar?  :Confused:

----------


## billkilpatrick

i worked out the chords on the loar - just thought the song sounded sweeter on the mid-missouri.  apropos of those huge, big-bertha, hollow-bodied gretch guitars they had back then, here's a monster loar version:

 

... grrr.

----------


## journeybear

Wow! Raw power! I think you're right - this probably would have overwhelmed your voice. It's not always about using "the best" - whatever that is - it's about finding the right balance.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Dan Hoover

> ... grrr.


  wow,thats a big difference...great band and song choice,..let'r rip bill

----------


## Michael Wolf

Hello Neal,

I really dig your Uke-Blues. Your playing is very punchy and you´re a great singer, too.

Here we tried to play one of my favorite tune sets, written by Simon Mayor:

----------


## hank

Alright Michael,  Great song choice.  Have you seen Simon play live.  I have his New Celtic Mandolin but no longer have a DVD player that recognizes the format. Enjoyed the other Simon Mayor groups you posted on the Utube thread.  Have you posted a blues playing your resonator?

----------


## Michael Wolf

Thanks Hank. No, unfortunately I haven´t seen him live yet. It seems that he sets his foot on the continent rather seldom. His New Celtic Mandolin is a wonderful album and very unique for a celtic music production.
I´ve not posted a reso-video yet. But now that I´m in the video business I think I´ll post something in the next days.

----------


## Nathan Sanders

Graystone Bluegrass Revival from Newcastle Oklahoma:
Jerry Wickersham - Guitar
Danny Watters - Bass
Nathan Sanders - Mandolin
Jeremiah Staton - banjo (filling in for our regular banjo player Roger Epps who was out of town this day).

----------


## Kerry Krishna

And now for something completely different... This is the Canadian touring band I was with for 5 years up here in the early '90s. Coast to coast to coast, and I didnt sleep in my own bed for two and a half years. Acid/Folk at some pretty loud volumes.  We did folk fests up here for years including 4 Main Stage shows at Winnipeg Folk Fest over the years.( WFF is a pretty big thing up here in Canada, trust me), and actually even played at the Commador Ballroom in Vancouver once. We also did a bunch of  touring/shows with Sarah Mclaclanover the years. Our guitar player Luke Doucet left our band to become Sarah's guitar player for 5 years. He is now all over Serius Radio too with his band The White Falcons. Here we are doing Hendrix's Crosstown Traffic. Now THIS is what a Monteleone is REALLY for folks...
Acoustically Inclined
"Crosstown Traffic"
Live at the Starfish Room 
Vancouver, BC 1994(?)http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7V1foLxEt6c

----------


## Kevin Briggs

Here's an original for you:

----------


## journeybear

> And now for something completely different...


This was worth embedding for y'all - pretty wild!







> ( WFF is a pretty big thing up here in Canada, trust me).


Yes it is, indeed. My old jug band played there in 1991, and it was a massive experience. I've yakked about it before, and probably will again.  :Wink:  Sarah McLachlan was there too that year, though as an unknown she didn't register and I completely missed her. Luke Doucet was half of the two-guitar attack in her great (and greatly underrated) touring band for years in the 1990s. I think Sean Ashby was the other. Though they concentrated more on textures than leads, they were very accomplished in both, and were so organically intermeshed it was hard to tell who was doing what. Very cool, KK!  :Cool:

----------


## Mike Bunting

> And now for something completely different... This is the Canadian touring band I was with for 5 years up here in the early '90s. Coast to coast to coast, and I didnt sleep in my own bed for two and a half years. Acid/Folk at some pretty loud volumes.  We did folk fests up here for years including 4 Main Stage shows at Winnipeg Folk Fest over the years.( WFF is a pretty big thing up here in Canada, trust me), and actually even played at the Commador Ballroom in Vancouver once. We also did a bunch of  touring/shows with Sarah Mclaclanover the years. Our guitar player Luke Doucet left our band to become Sarah's guitar player for 5 years. He is now all over Serius Radio too with his band The White Falcons. Here we are doing Hendrix's Crosstown Traffic. Now THIS is what a Monteleone is REALLY for folks...
> Acoustically Inclined
> "Crosstown Traffic"
> Live at the Starfish Room 
> Vancouver, BC 1994(?)http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7V1foLxEt6c


Also, the Edmonton Folk Festival too as I remember.

----------


## journeybear

There are folk festivals in every province during the course of the summer, if I recall correctly. My band was invited to play at Mariposa (near Toronto) but our fearless leader turned it down due to a prior commitment to a lousy town fair. And I do mean lousy - we were competing with the pig races while most would-be attendees were still in church.  :Mad:  But I digress ... Our northern neighbors have us beat in this regard. These are enormous festivals with an incredible diversity of talent, and in more fields than music, too.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Kerry Krishna

Thanks Mike,  Journeybear. It was a wild run for those 5 years. I cant believe you posted my pic like that Mike! So that band would not have formed ( and my life would be totally different) if I had not got the Monteleone. It all formed around that instrument that I could'nt play well enough.  The Edmonton Journal ran MY FACE on their front page on the Saturday too of the Fest too!  I woke up to two women (folk fest volunteers) I had never met before, pounding on my hotel room doorat 6 in the morn to show me! I'll NEVER forget! And the Journal did the exact same thing (with a different pic of me) the next year! And we wer'nt even playing there that year.And The Violent Femmes were the band we warmed up at Edmonton Folk Fest. We did almost 50 fests in the 5 years we were out too.

----------


## journeybear

Actually, that were me, Kerry, and I hope that was all right ...  :Redface:  ... Don't thank _me,_ though; that was done by whomever uploaded the video in the first place, who apparently did a little video production. When I embedded the clip it just rested on that still.

----------


## southcoastsounds

An arrangement for the octave mandolin of Franz Lehar's piece from the Merry Widow, "Vilia Dal".   The familiar theme starts at 1 minute 15 seconds



Tom

----------


## billkilpatrick

beautifully played, tom - sounds like a drawing room favorite from long ago ...

----------


## southcoastsounds

Good morning Bill.  Always a pleasure to have a response from a fine player like yourself!  

The lyrics to Vilia are as follows

Vilia, oh Vilia, oh let me be true;
My little life is a love song to you.
Vilia, oh Vilia, I've waited so long;
Lonely with only a song.
Vilia, oh Vilia, don't leave me alone!
Love calls to love and my heart is your own.
Vilia, oh Vilia, I've waited so long;
Lonely with only a song.
Only a song
Only a song

I seem to remember my mother singing it to her own piano accompaniment back in the 1950s when I was a young 'un

Tom

----------


## billkilpatrick

whoa! ... tom - thanks.  i remember my mother and father harmonizing on "coney island wash-board blues" and him playing uke' and singing "on top of ol' smokey" ... the music sort of stopped when we got a tv in '58. 

"look through any window" by the hollies:

----------


## Jill McAuley

Absolutely lovely, Tom - well done to you sir!

Nice one, Bill, you're Loar sounds great!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## hank

Great stuff everyone.  A lot of very different ways to skin a pig.  Thanks again for sharing Nathan, Kevin, Kerry, Tom and Bill.

----------


## fhaz

xx

----------


## fhaz

Not in the same league as you guys, but here's a video of my wife and I with the traditional bluegrass pairing of cello and mandolin.

----------


## southcoastsounds

> Not in the same league as you guys, but here's a video of my wife and I with the traditional bluegrass pairing of cello and mandolin.


And the beauty of the mandolin is that you can play cello music on it!

Nice video - well done.  I don't know that tune but its not unlike Ashokan Farewell.  

Tom

----------


## southcoastsounds

Bill

You had me really worried when I saw your new avatar - I thought you'd just spent a fortune on plastic surgery - and for it not to be an improvement!

Tom

----------


## fhaz

> And the beauty of the mandolin is that you can play cello music on it!
> 
> Nice video - well done.  I don't know that tune but its not unlike Ashokan Farewell.  
> 
> Tom


The tune is "A Place in the Heart," from Butch Baldasari's album "New Classics for Mandolin." I first heard the tune when he played it with the symphony orchestra my wife belonged to when we lived in Missouri. Scott Tichenor plays it on "The Road Home," in an arrangement I like even better than Butch's.

----------


## billkilpatrick

clarence carter classic "slip away" - virtual jam with stef:

----------


## billkilpatrick

"and your bird can sing" - great riff (george and paul both played lead guitar on this but it sounds georgian to me) :

----------


## Keith Wallen

Hey everyone we have a new take or video on the Superstitious video I posted earlier. Who ever posted the last one has taken it down so we wanted to get another one up. This was after we did a video shoot of another song that is on our cd. We were hanging out afterwards messing around. Although I have jammed with Stevie (fiddle) a couple of times now this was his first time back with the band after quadruple bypass surgery. We played this song twice during the day so it was the third time Stevie has ever played it. But he is so talented it doesn't take him long to come up with something awesome. We still have some work to do on the arrangements because we want to spread things out a little and still add the horn lines in. In prep for a recording targeting 2nd quarter 2010. We are getting ready to go in the studio now for a gospel project.

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

Here is a little Tim O'Brien set i recorded not too long ago



Thanks,
Baron

----------


## Matt DeBlass

I had recorded myself working on an arrangement of "1952 Vincent Black Lightning" just to see how it sounded, and liked the way it came out. I was going to post it here, but on closer inspection I realized that my fly was down for the whole thing!  :Redface: 
Needless to say, THAT won't show up on the internet any time soon!

----------


## Keith Wallen

Matt  :Laughing:

----------


## Nathan Sanders

Graystone Bluegrass Revival with the Stephen Foster tune Angeline the Baker, or as some may know it Angelina Baker.

----------


## Kevin Briggs

Here's one from a few years ago. It's an early incarnation of the Lancaster Mandolin Trio. The order of players i Jeff Bryson (Vingera Creek Constituency), Can't remember the second guy's name, and myself. My second solo gets cut off! Leon Lobos of Mighty Fine is recording.

----------


## Kevin Briggs

Here's an Arkansas Traveler instructional:

----------


## thefiddlemon

Here's the latest vid of us in Boston.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIYS8jzjnUw

----------


## mandopete

Frank - you guys went all the way to Boston just to watch America's Funniest Videos and eat at Wendy's?

 :Smile: 

I have it on pretty good authority ya'll know how to make some Huevos Rancheros....

----------


## billkilpatrick

chilli peppers ... prostate ... goood! ...

(great music - thanks.)

----------


## billkilpatrick

"i should have known better" - noodling around with this great beatles tune:

----------


## billkilpatrick

"i will" - beatles - virtual jam with jimmymac30 - what a great voice he has:

----------


## billkilpatrick

"calico skies" by paul - from the "flaming pie" album.  virtual jam with "calicoskies18" - http://www.youtube.com/user/CalicoSkies18#p/u - sounds a bit like paul, i think:

----------


## Keith Erickson

Just me and my mandocello....

----------


## Keith Erickson

Let's try it again....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOVJqOW_X6c

----------


## mandopete

Man, that West Texas sunshine looks pretty nice!

Keith - sounds great.  What kind of mandocello is that?  It looks like a guitar to me.

 :Smile:

----------


## Keith Erickson

> Man, that West Texas sunshine looks pretty nice!
> 
> Keith - sounds great.  What kind of mandocello is that?  It looks like a guitar to me.


 :Laughing:    Thanks Pete for your kind words.....   This was taken this past August at about 9:45 in the morning hitting about 100º degrees.

I have to admit my love for the 'cello is much greater than my talent.

I purchased this Madeira Guild back in 1985.  However it was originally a 12-string guitar.  El Paso Guitar Luthier Bill Farmer converted this to an 8-String Mandocello in September of 2008 and neither of us ever looked back.

----------


## hank

Alright Keith! Is it your song as well? Couldn't tell it wasn't a guitar in your avatar.

----------


## Keith Erickson

> Alright Keith! Is it your song as well? Couldn't tell it wasn't a guitar in your avatar.


Thank you Hank for the vote of confidence  :Smile: 

....yes it's a little sample 2 hours after figuring out how this 'cello should be played.

P.S.  If you don't mind if I change gears, do you know how to embed a youtube video?  I don't believe I did this correctly.

Thanks  :Coffee:

----------


## man dough nollij

> Thank you Hank for the vote of confidence 
> 
> ....yes it's a little sample 2 hours after figuring out how this 'cello should be played.
> 
> P.S.  If you don't mind if I change gears, do you know how to embed a youtube video?  I don't believe I did this correctly.
> 
> Thanks


Hey Keith,

You just hit the YouTube button, and past only the part of the URL that follows the "v=". In this case, the identifier is dOVJqOW_X6c. 



PS: Sounds great!

----------


## Keith Erickson

Like this...   :Smile: 

Thank you Lee  :Cool:

----------


## man dough nollij

Woo Hoo! 

P.S: I'm in Christchurch, NZ, getting ready to go for a banzai short (austral) summer season on the ice. Thank God I had an opportunity to brush up on my tan first! 

Lee

P.P.S: Yes, I'm taking my Eastman again.

----------


## hank

When and where is the ETA for you and your new Axe to meet Lee?  I would like to see the look on your face when that happens.

----------


## Keith Wallen

Here is one from a little while back.

----------


## Jimmy Kittle

This was the first jam with my new mandolin. Lots of mistakes, but that's not the mandolins fault. lol!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9cPUokp68g

----------


## hank

Sounds great.  Looks like good fun to be had by all.

----------


## Darren Bailey

Tried Jim Richter's TAB foe East Tennessee Blues and this where I'm at so far.

----------


## sgarrity

Here's the Kitchen Girl on a Flatiron octave mandolin:

----------


## Darren Bailey

Had to replace the other video as it was just so awful! Hpefully this one won't upset Jim Richter too much! East Tennessee Blues.

----------


## Bertram Henze

I had posted this one with the SAW group last week...

----------


## Bill Snyder

Good job Bertram.

----------


## hank

Nice Bertram, Watching you stretch out on that one reminds me of the last time I pulled out my guitar.  After all this focus on mandolin that fretboard seemed like a football field.

----------


## Bertram Henze

Thanks Bill and Hank.

Hank, for me it is the opposite - playing a mandolin on rare occasions is a serious problem for my fingers getting in each other's way.

----------


## billkilpatrick

"cream hill lake" - played on mandolin and guitalele (garage band) - posted to the "original music" group:

----------


## Brad Weiss

my latest.

----------


## TNT

This is my son Wyatt (6) and I Playing Floppy eared mule on stage.

----------


## Keith Wallen

Very cool TNT!

----------


## cornfedgroove

cigar box mandolin that I made

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzlHIWTg7-Q

----------


## TNT

> Very cool TNT!


Thanks, He's doing really well he has only been pickin alittle over a year and he loves it.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## billkilpatrick

robert frost ... forever current:

----------


## Keith Erickson

If you don't venture over at the CBOM Board much, I posted this abbreviated version of Led Zeppelin's _That's the way_ over there a few weeks back.

----------


## Darren Bailey

Can't sing, but here's the break...

----------


## Shawn Gambrel

Well here is a little Wayfaring Stranger rate if you would like

----------


## thejamdolinplayer

Recorded a few months ago on my Collings before I sold it...

----------


## Mandobart

Here is my attempt at Whiskey Before Breakfast, on my MK Octave Plus

----------


## Walt

Here is a video of Arches #4 built by Chris Baird. I've had this mando for a while, but a recent advancement in technology (my new laptop has a camera) has prompted me to post a video of it.

----------


## swinginmandolins

It's been a long time since I posted anything here at the cafe. I hope this works.

----------


## frenchmando

My paris swing D-hole with 4 strings

----------


## Brad Weiss

Hmm, nobody done this in a while - - a song for this sad week.


 :Coffee:

----------


## hank

It's been a while since I visited this thread, Wow! a Lot of good stuff.  Holy Cow Walt, How do you do that?

----------


## Darren Bailey

oops, sorry, have forgotten how to post the video.

----------


## Robert Moreau

This is my Friend and I in the park on Friday, Jan 22nd 2010. 1st attempt at a video with his new camera. :Mandosmiley: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EARmv_bQASM

----------


## Mark Gibbs

How many times did people refer to your mandolin as a "cute little guitar" ??

----------


## Michael Wolf

That´s nice Robert. I like black´n white movies. And that was in a park in Tokyo? Wasn´t it cold?

----------


## Robert Moreau

Yep, That's a park in Tokyo. It wasn't too cold when the sun was out but when the clouds came the temperature dropped a bit. Managed to play about 3 hours that afternoon. 

People seem to appreciate the music, we tend to get an audience of various people when we play. It's awesome how social music can be!

Yeah, Little guitar, I've gotten that one. Actually on Friday a guy came up to me and said "Portuguese Guitar?... Portuguese Guitar? I said "No it's a mandolin" and he turned and walked away looking disappointed - that was bizarre.

----------


## Robert Moreau

Here is one more from the park in Tokyo. I want to try in order to practice getting the video to show here not just the link as I did above.

----------


## bonesatr

there's actual mandolin footage in the middle..

----------


## MiG-19

Robert,
Nice song.  I just finished up a week in Tokyo myself, would have loved to run into you guys playing there.  I did run into a Japanese guy in Roppongi carrying a banjo, who said he was playing Dixieland somewhere in the area.

----------


## Patrick Gunning

Time to bring this thread up from the depths.

For your enjoyment, a little vid of myself and my friend Matt Witler (he's the one on mando this time) playing a Darrell Scott song, River Take Me at Kulak's Woodshed in LA.

----------


## mandopete

Nice video Patrick, 5 stars!

----------


## hank

Thanks Patrick, nice duet.  Who is your friend on mandolin?  I enjoy the stories Darrell's songs tell.  He's one of those great song writers that can create a captivating song independent of our deep rooted emotions associated with love found and lost.  Not to find fault with silly love songs or whats wrong with that Sir Paul brings to our attention.

----------


## Patrick Gunning

Hank, my friend on mandolin is Matt Witler, an amazing player out here in Los Angeles who is only 18.  One of the top mandolinists in the area for sure, and probably the world's leading authority on Chris Thile.  Met him at the mandolin symposium a couple years back, and since he hasn't gone off to Berklee or Belmont yet, I get the good fortune of playing with a better musician than I deserve.  :Smile: 

Here's a vid of him ripping EMD with veteran Nashville guitar dude extraordinaire Tim May.

----------


## hank

Sweet!  Matt's left hand is text book.  I'm very focused on this because I'm working on bringing my left hand in over the board like this relaxed with no unneeded movement.  I was having trouble with my pinkie extending when I'm fretting with my 2nd finger and found that moving in front of the board like your friend Matt was the most effective way to relearn playing in a much better way without all the flailing around in wasted movement.  Sorry to Change the subject a bit.  Great clips.

----------


## mandopete

> Here's a vid of him ripping EMD with veteran Nashville guitar dude extraordinaire Tim May.


A true study in economy of motion!

----------


## big h

My brother and me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xtqOgXW6Ws

----------


## JeffD

> My brother and me
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xtqOgXW6Ws


here ya go

----------


## jimbob

that's very nice, big h ! You guys are good.

----------


## TNT

Well Done Big H!

----------


## sgarrity

You guys are awesome!!!

----------


## big h

Aw shucks  :Redface:

----------


## STEViE Simpson

Here we go then, here's a couple of songs I was writin' for my next album 'Garage Songs'....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGcL6...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HLAw...eature=related
CHEERS !!

----------


## Darren Bailey

ed messing around with The Black Crowes song Jealous Again.

----------


## Gina Le Faux

Here's me playing my arrangement of a reel called The Musical Priest. I'm playing it on a Rover RM75 F model mandolin (which I sold last month) Nothing compares to my 93 Flatiron F5 signed by Bruce Webber which I'm totally in love with!
The Musical Priest

Gina

----------


## luckylarue

Thought I'd try to embed a video but I don't know what I'm doing.
dj7IH93nwI0

----------


## luckylarue

Well, that wasn't so hard.  Lemme try one more.
7ZywE3aGJic

----------


## sgarrity

Great tunes, especially Muddy Creek.  I learned it a few years ago and have yet to find anyone else that knows it!  Your Baird sounds very nice!

----------


## Don Grieser

Nice playing, luckylarue. Beautiful tone on the Baird. I just started on Muddy Creek--are you playing the Blake/Oshtrousko version? That's the only version I've got of the tune.

----------


## luckylarue

Thanks Don.  It's a very fine instrument.  Yeah, it's the Norman/Peter version.  I think I learned the A part from some tabs here on the cafe and worked the B part out from the cd.  Speaking of which, I'm really enjoying your new one.  Beautiful sound & mix.  Sometime I'll hit you up for the recording details.

----------


## Bertram Henze

luckylarue, those videos fully qualify you for the Song-a-Week Social Group. That's the place to be for mandos with cameras, and the genres played there also fit what you've shown us  :Smile:

----------


## Larry Mossman

Hey Cafe'.

Here is an attempt to embed a video of myself and good friend Ben Schmidt performing one of his songs at the local college radio station.  He is a fantastic singer/songwriter and picker and it is a joy to play with him. 

Let's see if this works ~  :Smile:

----------


## man dough nollij

I can't exactly post a video of myself with my new Old Wave oval A, but here is a vid of Bill's son playing my new baby.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Lee, that thing sounds awesome! You must be counting off the days til you'll be able to get your hands on it yourself!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Don Grieser

Lee & Bill, congratulations on an amazing mandolin. Beautiful tone and we've seen the amazing woods and build quality. I'm available for light distressing--just a 5 or 6 hour drive away.

----------


## sgarrity

Here's my go at Muddy Creek.....

----------


## KyleBerry

Great Job Shaun!  Thats the first time I've heard this song.  Now I'm gonna try to learn it!

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

> Here's my go at Muddy Creek.....


Post the same tune in the same recording setting with the Heiden please.

----------


## wildpikr

Nice playing on Muddy Creek.  I think I'd like to learn that one...

----------


## Vedran F.

Hello from Croatia!

I finally took some time to setup my cheap Savannah mandolin and I got adventurous enough to post a video of my playing. The video was taken with a camera phone, so I apologize for bad quality in advance. Also, you'll hear some mistakes since this is my first take on irish music and I'm still just a mandolin newbie.

Please, tell me what you think!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSvpyKR38j4

Oh, and I apologize for my English. O :Smile: 

P.S. How do I embed a video?

----------


## Don Grieser

Shaun,

We should take Muddy Creek over to the SAW social group. Sounds mighty fine on the Kimble.

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Hello from Croatia!
> 
> I finally took some time to setup my cheap Savannah mandolin and I got adventurous enough to post a video of my playing. The video was taken with a camera phone, so I apologize for bad quality in advance. Also, you'll hear some mistakes since this is my first take on irish music and I'm still just a mandolin newbie.
> 
> Please, tell me what you think!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSvpyKR38j4
> 
> Oh, and I apologize for my English. O
> ...


Vedran, 
Great stuff there and welcome to the cafe!!

To embed a video, do the following:

Copy the "embed" information that accompanies your youtube video (it's in that little box at the upper right hand corner of your screen) and then when writing up your post or reply here at the cafe click on the "go advanced" button at the bottom of the page - it'll take you to a reply screen where you'll see a little red "youtube" icon - click on that and then paste your embed info into the box that pops up. I think it gives you a "preview" option as well, so that you can see if you did it right.

Once again well done, and you should join the Song a Week social group here at the cafe, where we post videos of tunes all the time.

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## sgarrity

Great idea Don.  I just posted them over there.

----------


## sgarrity

> Post the same tune in the same recording setting with the Heiden please.


Here you go!

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

Very nice Shaun and thank you. These two instruments (Kimble Oval and Heiden A-5) exemplify the differences in sound between oval and f-hole instruments extremely well. Also the pick-hand position (where the pick touches the strings) shows nicely an archetypal sound in that position. I´m pleased.

----------


## luckylarue

Very nice, Shaun!  Both mandos sound great.

----------


## Brad Weiss

And another one - picture in picture, pretty nifty, huh? :Coffee:

----------


## Clamdigger

Hey Lucky.   Good job and I love the sound of your A4. How long have you had it?  It sounds like it has opened up just fine. Gavin does great work and I can't wait for my A5 to arrive. Clamdigger

----------


## luckylarue

CD,
I've always admired Gavin's instruments from afar but I'd never thought I'd see/play one way down here in the southwest.  Lo & behold, this used one built in 1999 came up for sale about a year ago by an acquaintance here in NM and I was indeed lucky enough to take it home, play it for awhile before even purchasing.  Congrats on the new A5 - I'd love to check out one of his f - hole creations.

----------


## bevb

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TwZ76RTDiE
This from England, was a bit cold on the beach !

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

I posted this to my blog and to the CBOM section here.  But I just discovered this thread, so I'll add it here too.

Lots to apologize for in this video, but it's my first endeavor of any kind trying to capture video.  So I let it stand mistakes and all.   :Wink:   It was recorded using a Flip Ultra.  

The instrument is a Weber Alder #2 mandola built in 2000 and tuned EBF#C#. Sharp eyes will notice the Allen tailpiece.



There'll be more as soon as I get over this seemingly interminable cold!

Daniel

----------


## sgarrity

Great video Daniel.  That sounds awesome!

----------


## Don Grieser

Very nice, Daniel. That's a stellar performance of one of my favorite Kate Wolf songs. Thanks for posting it.

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Thanks guys!
I'm available for gigs.   :Wink:  
In fact, my little Americana group, Zero Visibility String Band is playing a breakfast gig the Barnwood Restaurant in Ripon CA on April 3.  I plan on firing up the altered 'dola for a bunch of tunes at that 3 set gig.

Daniel

----------


## hank

Nice Daniel, Great vocaldola music!  Some of the most entertaining artist to me in this style are great story tellers.  As your confidence grows so will the power of your song.

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

Here's my attempt at Monti's Czardas.  This arrangement comes from the late Dave Peters (with one phrase taken from the Fabio Machado arrangement).

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Nice JR!

Daniel

----------


## Milkman

Here are a couple.

This one is with my daughter at a cancer benefit back in December.
http://www.youtube.com/user/mxgr194?...23/irp09JxMZOk

and this is when I first got the Godin. I make a couple of clips to help me tweak the tone.
http://www.youtube.com/user/mxgr194?...42/rcrW_LVi-t4


I'm no monster, but I love playing.

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

> And another one - picture in picture, pretty nifty, huh?


Nice!
Hey Brad, how did you get the picture in picture?

Daniel

----------


## Brad Weiss

On iMovie on the latest Mac.  Just follow the directions in the FAQ.

Your "Great Divide" is fantastic, Daniel! Some folks just have music pouring out of them, and that video shows it,

----------


## Barry Mando



----------


## Brad Weiss

> 


I believe the technical term for this is "sick."   :Disbelief: 

Got any more lessons to post on your website?? I could use a couple (dozen!)

----------


## Phil Goodson

Danny,

*Stop making that look so easy!  Immediately!!* :Wink: 

Great sounds; love it.

----------


## sgarrity

With the quality of videos posted recently I'm reticent to post these but it's all in good fun and I had a fun time learning the tunes and making the videos.  There is some serious talent in this little online mandolin community!!!    :Mandosmiley: 

Cluck Old Hen

----------


## sgarrity

Here's the second video:

Shauny, Don't Get Drunk!     :Laughing:

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Shaun,
You have a really nice right hand technique. It's relaxed and it produces great tone. I like what you're doing!

Daniel

----------


## Barry Mando

Thanks Brad! I have some new lessons on the way for sure. Thanks for checking them out.

----------


## Mike Bunting

> 


Beautiful sound, what kind of mando is that?

----------


## Barry Mando

Thanks for the compliment Mike. Its a Rono 5 string baritone. I was one of the lucky ones that actually got a Rono and havent put it down since I received it in 2001.

----------


## sgarrity

That is definitely a very cool sound!  How is it tuned?

Daniel..........thanks for the compliment. I worked hard early on to get a relaxed right hand.

----------


## Barry Mando

GDAEB low to high.

----------


## Keith Wallen

Here is a video we just shot of an original tune from our cd. This is a black and white copy and we have a color one coming out in a week or so. We wanted to step it up a little from just a home video shot so we got with a production company and had them record it and using the sound from our cd. We are building a new web site and hope to incorporate this in somehow.

----------


## mtucker

I listened to a few of your youtubes, Keith. You got some niice chops there.

----------


## Keith Wallen

Thanks Tucker. I have always been known, in our little part of the world for the chop and rhythm. And actually I got my first gig with a good regional band when I was 16 and had been playing about a year just for the chop. I filled in one night for them and did nothing but chop and they hired me just for that. I told them I didn't do much lead at the time and they said no problem we need that chop. That turned out great because I really started the improv stuff there and honing playing by ear on the spot kind of stuff.

----------


## Jeffrey Lewis

this is me playing the tune Hamilton Ironworks from John Hartford

----------


## Jeffrey Lewis

anybody know how to embed a video from facebook

----------


## Jeffrey Lewis



----------


## Mark Gibbs

Blue Storm Bluegrass Band scores 10 out of 10 in my book!!!

----------


## joshua collum

I think I got it to work.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNhbhlb02hc

----------


## Keith Wallen

> Blue Storm Bluegrass Band scores 10 out of 10 in my book!!!


Thank you Mark!

----------


## mtucker

all sounds good, solos and all, Keith. i assume that's your boy on your channel, not a bad little flat picker, either.

----------


## swinginmandolins

Posted this one and 2 others on the tube today.

----------


## Barry Mando

Hey fellow mando players here is our first video of the new trio. Let me know what y'all think.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUABOh9vJcQ

----------


## swinginmandolins

Barry sounds terrific!! Can't wait to hear more!!

----------


## Brad Weiss

more shameless plugging (thanks for the props, Donny!)

----------


## swinginmandolins

Great as usual Brad!

----------


## Keith Wallen

I really enjoyed that Terry. I am going to have to watch it real close with mando in hand... ;-)

----------


## swinginmandolins

Thanks Keith. I enjoyed your video as well.

----------


## Brad Weiss

thank YOU, Terry! High praise coming from you!

----------


## Plectrosaurus

Here's Cattle in the Cane

----------


## Plectrosaurus

Stella's Reel. Wrote this for my granddaughter.

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Hey folks,
I'm back after a 3 week bout with bronchitis.  <hack, hack, cough, cough, honk, honk>
Ok no mando content here (sorry) but you all can play along!  Indeed there's a bit of a break for you to take a solo after the bridge.  Key of G (G, C, Am7, D, G).    :Wink: 

The guitar is my SCGC 1942 Bluegrass D that's ten years old this year.  Adi top, mahogany back & sides, basically a 1942 Martin D-18 with a SCGC style neck.

If you like it, consider going here (http://modbee.upickem.net/engine/Vot...ontestid=15095) and voting for me to open for Phil Vassar on April 21st at the Gallo Center in Modesto CA.

Thanks for watching, and don't forget to subscribe to my channel (if you're inclined to).

Daniel

----------


## PJ Doland

How do you tune that thing, Barry?

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

> How do you tune that thing, Barry?





> GDAEB low to high.




Great videos everyone!  Got a new one up today, having a ton of fun with the new mac (although I can't figure out how to get rid of the barely audible high-pitched squeal that happens with the onboard camera in imovie).  

The solo (second and third time through) is transcribed from Dave Peter's _Art in America_ album.

----------


## Barry Mando

GDAEB Low to high.

----------


## jim simpson

Daniel,
I'm jealous of your singing voice.
I enjoyed the Great Divide's singin' and playin'
I've never visited this thread before. Looks like I've got some catching up to do!
Jim

----------


## woodwizard

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTzDXhT5GEI

Here's a gooddle OT tune  youtube link... "Dance Allnight With A Bottle In Your Hand

----------


## hank

Sounds good Mike, looks like you had a bit more room than Kelts. :Laughing:  Wish we could have made it Sat., Donna's family from Dallas stayed with us that week end after picking up a race car in St. Louis.  They were pretty road worn when they came in Saturday afternoon.
I lowered my pick guard on Yellowbell.  I'll pm you on the details. :Mandosmiley:

----------


## woodwizard

Thanks Henry... I'll let you know when we do it again. You don't want to miss all the crab legs, shrimp, ribs,steak, pull pork and catfish they have to offer not to mention the cold brew. We had fun!

----------


## Mando Smash

> Great videos everyone!  Got a new one up today, having a ton of fun with the new mac (although I can't figure out how to get rid of the barely audible high-pitched squeal that happens with the onboard camera in imovie).  
> 
> The solo (second and third time through) is transcribed from Dave Peter's _Art in America_ album.


Very Nice Mr. Ramsey! I love it!

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Jim,
Thank you.  I have absolutely no idea where it comes from except that I love to sing.  My mother is "tone deaf" and my father has a somewhat limited taste in music (never sang, never played).   Singing was my first instrument.  I learned to play guitar so I could accompany myself.

Great players on this thread.  I have been enjoying it a lot and learning so much about approaching fiddle tunes, right hand technique, getting good tone, etc etc.  I joined the thread late, but I'm glad I joined.

Daniel

----------


## Keith Wallen

That is killer Jordan! If I send you my Bush model can you teach it that for me... :-)

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

Thanks for all the nice comments!

----------


## joshua collum

never mind, I can never get it to work...

----------


## Martin Jonas

I recorded quite a few tunes on Sunday in a quiet hour to try out my new webcam.  I've been posting most of them over in the "Song Of The Week" social group, but thought that here might be a good place for a link and a couple of clips, too.

I have just uploaded 16 clips up on Youtube, all recorded one after the other first take, no edits, warts and all, using my 1921 Gibson Ajr on most and switching to my 2009 Garry Propert resonator tenor  guitar for a few.  My Youtube profile is here.

Here are a few of the clips:







Martin

----------


## billkilpatrick

martin - very delicate playing all-around - complimenti!  if i'd heard that resonator guitar of yours in the next room i'd have sworn it was an oud ...

----------


## woodwizard

Picken a little bit of the Arkansas Traveler with the guys

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sfwPim3q2M

----------


## Steve Cantrell

My friend Josh and I working on "Old Yellow Dog".

----------


## masa618



----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Hey looks like we have a couple of students of Mister Taterbug (Mike Compton)!  Steve and Masa618 that is some fine traditional Bluegrass style you got there!

Daniel

----------


## sgarrity

Mighty fine pickin!

----------


## hank

Mighty fine indeed.  We've been getting a variety of styles too.  All very good.

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Much appreciated, Daniel, and yes I am one of Mike's students. I highly recommend it for anyone wanting to learn this style. He's an excellent teacher and a great guy.

----------


## Don Grieser

masa618, tell us a little bit about your Gilchrist. Sounds wonderful.

----------


## Mark Seale

One on fiddle


One on mando

----------


## Mandoblab

Hey Wood Wizard,

Arkansas Traveler was really nice, but I have to know.  Is that a Gibson Goldrush that you are playing, or what?  It really stands out and cuts through the crowd.  I was amazed at the projection your mandolin has in the group.

Mandoblab

----------


## masa618

> masa618, tell us a little bit about your Gilchrist. Sounds wonderful.


Thank you for comment, everybody. 
It is No. 182 that I purchased from Gruhn's in 1988. 
Was an S holes type,; but of the sounding board put it, and change it by the trouble of laying upon several years ago, and thereafter the low tone which is woody changes into sound of the charm, and like it. 

Thanks masa618

----------


## evanreilly

Okay, here is a video of me..... With Body and Soul
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AInj4CEu8xU
A favorite Monroe song of mine...

----------


## Mando-ish

Tripping Lily performing their song "I Have No Idea" . Minus some harmony vocals due to laryngitis

http://www.myaccesstv.com/index.php?...1&video_id=370

----------


## Steve Cantrell

That Dude sounds great Evan. Awesome Monroe-style picking. The kick-off and break are right on. Mando-ish, you have an extremely light and fast touch. I like it.

----------


## hank

Great inspiration all.  Mando ish your talent and hard work to hone a newer sound free of traditional restraint is very refreshing.  Being able to reel the song along letting out line then building tension till it overflows in a smooth explosion returning to the unembellished root all guided by your haunting vocal melodies. Also all the great videos building on Bill Monroe's legacy flavored by the many interpretations of our community.

----------


## Mando-ish

Hey guys! thanks for the nice comments and feedback. Look forward to seeing some of your vids up here!

Take care!

----------


## woodwizard

> Hey Wood Wizard,
> 
> Arkansas Traveler was really nice, but I have to know.  Is that a Gibson Goldrush that you are playing, or what?  It really stands out and cuts through the crowd.  I was amazed at the projection your mandolin has in the group.
> 
> Mandoblab


Thanks Mandoblab ... Yes it's a goldrush and does project well. I like it a lot. Love my A4 but it's hard to hang with the band with it. I have a lot of fun picken' with all those guys.

----------


## Steve Cantrell

One of my tunes for this week, "Tombstone Junction". Still a work in progress but sounding more like it. Been a fun week learning this one and "Lonesome Moonlight Waltz", each very challenging in their own way.

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

> masa618 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> It is No. 182 that I purchased from Gruhn's in 1988. 
> Was an S holes type,; but of the sounding board put it, and change it by the trouble of laying upon several years ago, and thereafter the low tone which is woody changes into sound of the charm, and like it.


masa618san,
Excuse my stupid question. Do I understand your post as: The mandolin has been retopped? Or, were just the soundholes recontoured? Whichever, the mandolin sounds great. I also like your picking.

----------


## Oliver R

OK guys...
One of our own 'compositions'..
Not entirely sure how to describe it but please have a listen.
Oliver.

http://www.youtube.com/user/Pigswill.../2/7s3XP-3PJfM

----------


## masa618

grassrootphilosopher-san,
I did retop in consultation with Steve. 
The result was have very good G,D strings for solid sound.

masa618

----------


## swinginmandolins

Posted a few more videos on Youtube. These 2 are me saying even though I focus on other music I do play some bluegrass. At least fiddle tunes. :Smile: 
Get Up John cross tuned:


East Tennessee Blues


For you rock fans a jazzed up jam version of Fly Like An Eagle will be uploaded here in a bit.

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Awesome "Get Up John", Terry. The Holst sounds great. That top really pops out at you.

----------


## swinginmandolins

Thanks Steve! I haven't cross tuned in years and it was fun to go back to the beginning for me. 

I will say too that I didn't process at all. It's just instrument and room through the mic, mixer to the computer.

----------


## swinginmandolins

Fly Like An Eagle Jammed and Jazzed

----------


## hank

Terry great playing and composing.  I bet your getting pumped up for your new Holst.  How will it be different from this one?

----------


## Dfyngravity

Terry, that sounds great. I really love how you have a very subtle rhythmic pulse to your playing. It's almost as if there is drummer way off in the background that you can barely here, but it's really that nice down stroke you have keeping that beat of 2 and 4 going. Excellent work my friend. 

Any word from Steve lately? No updates here....checking the e-mail and website religiously....

----------


## abuteague

When this thread started, I thought it was brilliant and that I should participate. I told myself, "everyone is learning. It will be OK."
But I got cold feet. :Redface: 
Turn the video camera on and I forget where my fingers go or even the name of the tune. :Crying: 
But I'm inspired by everyone else participating so I'm giving it a go.
Carolan's Concerto and Galway Hornpipe.







I'm self taught so feel free to tell me if I've got some bad habits. If it criticism that exceeds the discussion board standards for decency, you can always PM me.

----------


## swinginmandolins

> Terry great playing and composing.  I bet your getting pumped up for your new Holst.  How will it be different from this one?


Thanks Hank! I'm really looking forward to the new Holst. I adore this mandolin, but the new one has the custom touch. Steve is building it with my style in mind, with features we both put into it. It will have x bracing, a different type of spruce for the top(Swiss), and the new style sound holes which all will give the new mandolin a different sound, and I'm sure response. Steve told me the other day how much he wanted to get the new one in my hands. It's getting harder to be patient.... :Smile: 




> Terry, that sounds great. I really love how you have a very subtle rhythmic pulse to your playing. It's almost as if there is drummer way off in the background that you can barely here, but it's really that nice down stroke you have keeping that beat of 2 and 4 going. Excellent work my friend. 
> 
> Any word from Steve lately? No updates here....checking the e-mail and website religiously....


 Thanks Ben! I played drums in high school, so I always have a beat in my head or play one on the mandolin. I appreciate you letting me know that it's coming through, as that is part of my style I'm working on.
No word from Steve since the pics with the color. I'm sure he is plugging away. I was wondering if spring break was last week or this week, which he would take time off for his kids I'm sure. It's getting harder to wait huh!?!

----------


## swinginmandolins

> When this thread started, I thought it was brilliant and that I should participate. I told myself, "everyone is learning. It will be OK."
> But I got cold feet.
> Turn the video camera on and I forget where my fingers go or even the name of the tune.
> But I'm inspired by everyone else participating so I'm giving it a go.
> Carolan's Concerto and Galway Hornpipe.
> I'm self taught so feel free to tell me if I've got some bad habits. If it criticism that exceeds the discussion board standards for decency, you can always PM me.


Keep up the good work. I have a terrible stage fright myself. The camera comes on and the so do the shakes. It will get easier as you keep doing it. Being self taught as well, videos are a good way to see what you are doing without being occupied by playing, so you can find where you need work, and then find the tools you need to correct them if you need to.

----------


## Jill McAuley

> When this thread started, I thought it was brilliant and that I should participate. I told myself, "everyone is learning. It will be OK."
> But I got cold feet.
> Turn the video camera on and I forget where my fingers go or even the name of the tune.


Well done to you! Sounds great - I particularly enjoy when hornpipes sound like hornpipes, and you've captured that. Now that you're over the stage fright you should join us over at the Song A Week social group!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## sgarrity

abuteague........congrats on posting some videos.  I have the same video/stage fright myself.  When I started doing videos I'd do 10-15 takes to get it just right.  Now I do 1 take, maybe 2 and throw it up here.  You're making music and that's the important and fun part.  People will enjoy your videos either way.  No criticism for you though.  Your picking is clean, clear, steady and you have developed a nice, loose right hand.  Speed will come with time.  Oh, one thing.......don't forget to smile!  I almost always forget to smile!   :Grin:

----------


## hank

Sounds good abuteague.  The timing and accents needed to give a tune a certain feel(Hornpipe,etc)are all there.  I'm trying to remember this and good tone as I practice. I like to think of the song as a good story being told at a changing pace and rhythm.  Sometimes it seems that many are obsessed with speed making the legion of fiddle tunes all sound basically bland and identical.  I enjoy hearing/seeing a great speeding Bluegrass tune but too many back to back and I'm ready to leave for calmer waters.

----------


## abuteague

Thanks Hank, Shaun, Terry, and Jill for your encouragement. 
I thought about smiling. I couldn't manage it though. Maybe if I reach Shaun's video comfort, I can pull off a grin or two. I really am happy to play mandolin. Honest.

----------


## Merritt

My forum/YouTube debut, haha.  I need to get out to the Fiddler's Green jams and find some other folks to play with.

----------


## woodwizard

Nice Durang's Hornpipe Merritt and nice sounding mando.  
Here's a youtube a friend just put up of my OT band the Mountain Boomers picking "Hell Amongst the Yearlings" ... we may not be very good but we sure have fun! And that's the most important thing ... right?  :Smile: 



and here's some "Yellow barber"

----------


## woodwizard

Well the Yellow Barber didn't fly so I'll try it again.

----------


## mritter

Merritt.....nice playing.......nice mandolin too.

----------


## stevenmando

How do you post a video of oneself? I don't know if this is the place to  put this question but i have looked on the threads and could not find anything but if someone could show me step by step  that would be great .
from an old guy with somewhat computer skills but have never posted a video on mandolin cafe .

----------


## Merritt

> How do you post a video of oneself?


Hey Steven, what's your starting place?  Do you have a video posted on YouTube yet?  If yes, then ...

1.  On the YouTube site, click on the "Share" button beneath the video.
2.  Copy the URL that appears (CTRL + C).
3.  Jump over to the MandolinCafe thread and begin a reply.
4.  Open up the Advanced section of the reply dialog.
5.  You should see a YouTube icon.  Click on that icon.
6.  Paste the URL from step 2 (CTRL + V).
7.  Preview the post!  Your YouTube video should now be embedded in your post.

Took me a while to figure out that you have to click on the Advanced section of the reply dialog (step 4) for the YouTube icon to appear.  Hope this helps.

----------


## Darren Bailey

Hey woodwizard, that's one of my favourite posts in this thread, love what you chaps are doing.

----------


## stevenmando

Hi Merritt thanks, I haven't posted a video on utube yet i guess that will the next thing that i should do then will start posting videos.
   Steven

----------


## sgarrity

Brenda Stubert's Reel written by Jerry Holland.  It was the Song of the Week for last week.  thought I'd post it here as well.

----------


## Merritt

I enjoyed that, Shaun.  Couldn't help but tap my toes.   :Smile:

----------


## swinginmandolins

Did some more videos today.

----------


## Adam McKillip

This is our weekly Thursday night bluegrass jam. Hope you like. 


Yes. I'm the colorful thing with a mandolin.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aYLjzX_Y0E

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

Got a new one up today, a McReynold's arrangement from the Andy Statman book.  Few good 'stakes in there, but I almost made it through clean.  Sure doesn't hold a candle to this version. Jesse doesn't miss a note.

----------


## Skip Kelley

Jordan, that's some mighty fine picking right there! I love the cross picking; I wish I could do it.

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

Thank you, Skip!

----------


## Darren Bailey

just can't stop

----------


## Walt

Me playing Big Country with the ULM Percussion Ensemble.

----------


## Fred Keller

A sampler video I made of me playing my first solo gig.  I used three different mandos:  Brentrup 23V, 1929 Gibson A, and Commodium.

----------


## wildpikr

Walt, that looked like it was fun...even got the crowd going on your break at the end! :Mandosmiley: 

Fred, good stuff!

----------


## hank

Alright Fred! Nice production & demo as well.  Fantastic Walt! I wish I could have been there.  Big Country is one of my favorites on Live At The Quick  Bela Fleck & The Flecktones.  Your playing never fails to amaze me.  Will you be playing your new Mendel mandocello with the ULM Percussion Ensemble as well or is it more for Celtic @ Enoch?

----------


## sgarrity

Sounds great Fred!!

----------


## Oliver R

Ok,
heres a link to our you tube video channel, *please* have a look..
A fair bit of mandolin content and mostly original stuff....(the stuff with the pink background will be of most interest)
http://www.youtube.com/user/Pigswilldance#p/u


Opinions welcome
(and embedding welcome as I have no idea how to do that)
Cheers
Oliver

----------


## swinginmandolins

Some videos I shot today:

----------


## Walt

> Will you be playing your new Mendel mandocello with the ULM Percussion Ensemble as well or is it more for Celtic @ Enoch?


    Hank,
I almost used the Mendel mandocello instead of the mandolin for than tune, but the instructor specifically requested mandolin, so I went for that. This was the percussion ensemble's last performance of the semester, so I probably want be performing with them again unless they need me for something next semester. It was a lot of fun--Big Country has always been one of my favorite tunes as well. I'm going to try and talk the Jazz Ensemble into doing Django's Minor Swing next semester, and hopefully they'll let me play mandocello on it.

----------


## hank

> original quote "the Jazz Ensemble into doing Django's Minor Swing next semester"


 I would enjoy that.  Donna & I are headed your way for Mothers Day.  I'll PM, maybe we can do some smiling behind a Guiness or two @ Enochs.

----------


## Keith Wallen

That was way cool Matt!

----------


## joshua collum

.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbWLj...&feature=playe

----------


## mtucker

nice work there, josh.

----------


## joshua collum

Thanks! I recorded it all on my iPhone.

----------


## swinginmandolins

Another one of my tunes.

----------


## joshua collum

Wow cool tune Terry! Really nice playing!

----------


## swinginmandolins

> Wow cool tune Terry! Really nice playing!


Thanks Joshua! Great job on your video!

----------


## swinginmandolins

Another hymn in duo-style:

----------


## hank

Nice Tunes and playing Joshua and Terry.  Wow amazing ipod letting you do two parts with sound on sound Joshua.

----------


## joshua collum

Hey thanks Hank, I actually recorded the chords first then played it through speakers and recorded the second part over it. Sorry for the mis-leading statement. I'm thinking about maybe trying a tune with guitar added to the mix. It's quick and easy doing it this way and really my only option.

----------


## sgarrity

Here's Bluegrass Stomp (with a few timing issues) played on a Kimble mandola

----------


## hank

Shaun thanks for sharing your new mandola with us, you sound(great) like you had no problem with the transition.

----------


## journeybear

Just noticed this last week - video for a song I cowrote with the singer a few years back. That's me playing the role of his father in the beginning, giving him my lucky silver dollar. Sorry, no MC.

----------


## Darren Bailey

ok

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

This is the second version of Long Black Veil to hit my YouTube Channel.  The first lacked mandolin, so I decided not to stretch your patience.   :Wink: 



Enjoy!
And if you like what you see, subscribe to my channel.  There will be more coming.

Daniel

----------


## Darren Bailey

jamming to a little backing track

----------


## Cary Fagan

I should be embarrassed to post this modest clip from my brother's iphone, but I'll do it anyway, a first. My wife Rebecca (on recorder) and I were playing casually in a back garden, 

finishing Temperance Reel and moving on to Miss McLeod's Reel.

----------


## Barry Mando

Barry Mando Project doin' our thang!

----------


## Dfyngravity

> This is the second version of Long Black Veil to hit my YouTube Channel.  The first lacked mandolin, so I decided not to stretch your patience.  
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> And if you like what you see, subscribe to my channel.  There will be more coming.
> 
> Daniel


Nicely done. Most excellent!

----------


## Hans_k

This is a video of my band performing Lonesome Moonlight Waltz, One Step Coser to the Grave (by the Gibson Brothers) and Now Just Suppose (Johnson Mountain Boys song). We're just a beginning band, but we have lots of fun!

----------


## journeybear

02 Slouchy's Big Night Out..mp3

Well, it's not a video, but an audio clip. I played on Gary Hempsey's (one of our better local musicians) latest album, just released, and wanted to share it with y'all. He just told me I was the only guest musician - he played everything else. Came out pretty nice, if I must say so myself - I must, as _someone_ has to  :Wink:  - a jaunty little number with some jaunty licks here and there. I think I was channeling Zalman Yanofsky of The Lovin' Spoonful a bit. Don't know what the protocol is, or if this is worthy of starting a thread, so I'm giving it a whirl here. Enjoy!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Mike Bunting

Very nice, love that western swing style, very nice!

----------


## hank

Sweet!  Key Western Swing Style! Sounds like you had fun.

----------


## journeybear

Thanks, guys! Hadn't really thought of it as Western swing but I can see that. I think I was thinking country blues to ragtime as I was recording, though mostly I was concentrating on keeping in time and hitting only right notes.  :Wink:  Daring little hammer-on there - forgot about that.  :Smile:

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

> Nicely done. Most excellent!


Thanks!   :Smile: 

Daniel

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Here's one of the wife and I working on "Big Mon".

----------


## Steve Cantrell

One more..our take on "Tennessee Blues".

----------


## Fred Keller

Here's me playing a Twin Cities coffee house Friday, June 18.  Sorry it's not a true video, but I had to do something with the recording they gave me so I made it into a slide show.  It's a status check on how my solo mandolin thang is going.  (PS--read about the Box Elder Bug--aka Maple Bug--here

----------


## Scott Holt

Keith, your video was slick!  I really like your band and overall sound; it makes me miss Southern Ohio!  Good job.
Scott

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Here's another one, Liza Jane. It's a favorite.

----------


## bratsche

"Der Spiegel", also known as The Mirror (or Tabletop) Duet, is attributed to Mozart, and was cleverly written to be played from the same sheet of music, with the second part read upside down. 

I decided to try a little fun with the new editing program I got recently.  I'm playing  my Mid-Missouri M-16 on the left, while my _doppelgänger_ plays her... er, that is *my*... Big Muddy M11M on the right.
 :Wink: 



bratsche

----------


## Ed Goist

> "Der Spiegel", also known as The Mirror (or Tabletop) Duet, is attributed to Mozart, and was cleverly written to be played from the same sheet of music, with the second part read upside down. 
> 
> I decided to try a little fun with the new editing program I got recently.  I'm playing  my Mid-Missouri M-16 on the left, while my _doppelgänger_ plays her... er, that is *my*... Big Muddy M11M on the right.
> 
> 
> bratsche


*Fantastic!*

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

> "Der Spiegel", also known as The Mirror (or Tabletop) Duet, is attributed to Mozart, and was cleverly written to be played from the same sheet of music, with the second part read upside down. 
> 
> I decided to try a little fun with the new editing program I got recently.  I'm playing  my Mid-Missouri M-16 on the left, while my _doppelgänger_ plays her... er, that is *my*... Big Muddy M11M on the right.
> 
> 
> bratsche


John Dowland, an English composer in the Elizabethan era who had to leave England to find employment because he was Catholic, wrote at least one song in 4 part harmony with the 4 parts written in quadrants and arranged so that the four singers could sit a a table to read them.  Much the same fashion as the piece you played.

It's worth remembering that the size of a piece of paper or parchment was not standardized until long after Mozart's death.  So taking advantage of large sheets, by changing orientation was probably more common than we realize.  

Nevertheless your playing touches on something of a distant past in a wonderful and very tangible way.  Both my Historian's hat and my musician's hat are off to you.

Daniel

----------


## hank

Thanks bratsche.  Your rendition and Woodwizards Oldtime music are like time machines transporting us to Eras very different from our own.  Great production with your alternate ego.

----------


## bratsche

Thanks for the kind words and vote of confidence, you guys!  That was the first time I ever uploaded anything I've done.  Now maybe I'll do it again some time.   :Smile: 

Daniel,  I can't imagine how it would be an easy matter to compose music that sounded at all decent when played from the inverted opposite end of the page all by itself, let alone in harmony together with the "right side up" way.  Are you saying this was not uncommon?  What is the name of the Dowland piece?    I figured it would take a near genius mind to come up with such a thing, like a musical ambigram!  I'm no historian, but I find such ideas fascinating.

bratsche

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Bratsche,
The Dowland piece I am thinking of is "Can She Excuse my Wrongs?"  I believe that's the 4 piece, table top example.

I'm not saying it was common, just saying it seems more unusual to us than perhaps it really was. Why?
1) Mozart and Dowland (and any other composer) could easily compose on a single piece and then have a copyist separate the parts for two or four around a table.
2) Or a wealthy family could have a copyist rewrite a composition in table top format
3) As I noted before, paper and parchment lacked a standard size.  So large sheets could be put to imaginative use.

Daniel

----------


## Ed Goist

Daniel & bratsche: Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe you are talking about two different things:
Daniel: multiple part notations on one sheet (a matter for copyists - I'm guessing not excessively rare)
bratsche: a piece of music whose notation provides a legitimate second part when read upside down (a matter for geniuses - I'm guessing very, very rare [particularly for listenable examples])

----------


## bratsche

Eddie, I was wondering the same thng myself.  Yes, what you ascribe to me is indeed that to which I am referring.  :Smile: 

For those interested, sheet music for the duet attributed to Mozart is available for free download at *this link*. (It is in the key of G; however, it sounds in the key of C in my video because I played it on mandolas.)

bratsche

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

D'Oh!   :Smile: 
Yes, I think you're right, Eddie!

Daniel

----------


## Mike Pilgrim

Lady Be Good




Michael Pilgrim, Violin; Tony Williamson, Mandolin: Don Mercz, Guitar; Jack Lawrence, Guitar. Beaufort County Music Festival, April 10, 2010.

----------


## Mike Pilgrim

Midnight On The Water




Michael Pilgrim, Violin; Tony Williamson, Mandolin: Don Mercz, Guitar; Jack Lawrence, Guitar. Beaufort County Music Festival, April 10, 2010.

----------


## toddallman



----------


## toddallman

That's me on the left in the dark on the Mando....we jammed the night before on these Xmas songs and then played live on the air.  CD101 in Columbus Ohio.

----------


## masa618

It is my performance that appeared for a bluegrass meeting held in Kitanagoya-shi, Aichi,Japan on July 3. Please enjoy a feeling of drive of the classical bluegrass music.

----------


## Brad Weiss

That's me on the left . . . er . . . right. Wait...




 :Whistling:

----------


## Mando Smash

nice tune Brad. :Smile:

----------


## Earl Gamage

Masa, that was cool.  Looks like ya'll have a great time.

----------


## Patrick Gunning

Myself and Matt Witler disregarding most commonly recognized boundaries of good taste and decency while jamming in my apartment.   :Grin:

----------


## sgarrity

That talent of the members of this board never ceases to amaze me.  That sounded spectacular!

----------


## MandoNicity

That was fantastic Patrick!  Great playing and the mando sounds fantastic!

JR

----------


## Brad Weiss

Wow! You and Matt sound great together. Nifty!

----------


## hank

Great post and good music, Where else but right here at the Mandolin Cafe'.

----------


## Patrick Gunning

Thanks for the kind words everybody.

I suppose I should clarify.  I'm playing the blacktop OM and singing, and Matt is playing his Breedlove custom shop mando.

Matt really cooks on this one, that's for sure.  I'm not sure what I'll do when he goes off to Berklee in a month, but I'm sure I won't have to work so hard to keep up.   :Grin:

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Giving "Big Taters in the Sandy Land" a run.

----------


## sgarrity

That sounded great!!  Where'd you learn that tune?  I like it!

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Much appreciated, Shaun. Have enjoyed yours as well. I listed to a ton of different versions of this one, but finally learned it from a CD I picked up in a local shop of a band from the Greenville, SC/Asheville, NC area called String Theory. Really great all the way around.

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Added one more yesterday...a West Virginia fiddle tune that seems to be sort of a Lester McCumbers signature number. Still needs some cleaning up, but was a great way to spend a rainy Sunday afternoon.

----------


## BumbleWasp

I know I'm completely amateur, but I'd only had the piece of junk for a few days : )

I'm also hoping this works!

----------


## MandoNicity

BumbleWasp I enjoyed you and your friends video.  Keep at it my friend.  Enjoy the journey.

JR

----------


## Mando Smash

Good job BumbleWasp!

----------


## joebrent

'Moon In The Sand' by Jen Curtis (that's her on violin). Mandolin by Brian Dean.

----------


## BumbleWasp

> BumbleWasp I enjoyed you and your friends video.  Keep at it my friend.  Enjoy the journey.
> 
> JR


Thansk a lot : )




> Good job BumbleWasp!


And thanks to you too !

----------


## journeybear

Well, it's not exactly video, it's audio, or more accurately, radio; and it's not exactly radio, it's internet radio; and it's not exactly of myself, it's a show devoted to vinyl that features several records in my collection, and there is no MC at all ... but I wanted to share this, though I didn't think it deserved starting a thread devoted to it. So ... with that proviso, click on this link and you will be transported into a land of make believe where the impossible is real, where you will hear music that has never been released on CD even 41 years after its creation, where you will gain insight into the music that floats my boat ... 

This is a result of sharing some music between friends and letting imagination, technology, and capability run free. I approached a friend for some assistance in transferring an extremely rare B-side of a single from one of my favorite obscure artists, Lotti Golden - a single I didn't even know existed a couple of months ago - whose album, "Motor-Cycle," is one of my all-time favorites. In the process we transferred several 45s to digital, and then, unbeknownst to me until I tuned in, these became the basis of the first half hour or so of the show. The show starts with an album track, followed by that B-side. So check it out; remember, since it's internet radio, you can tune in anytime and skip ahead if you don't like something.

BTW, you may hear a snippet that appears a couple of times,, that you can't quite make out what it is ... that is the _actual_ Soup Nazi, telling the DJ's sister, "No soup for you!" Too funny.  :Laughing:

----------


## Steve Cantrell

On-call this weekend, so we had time to do a little picking. WAY too hot to go out anyway.

----------


## bratsche

Some Bach on the Big Muddy:



bratsche

----------


## Ed Goist

> Some Bach on the Big Muddy:
> _snipped video_
> bratsche


Bratsche, *that's superb*! Outstanding job, and thanks very much for posting.

----------


## bratsche

Thank you, Ed!  And you're welcome - it's my pleasure!   :Smile: 

bratsche

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Here's "Seneca Square Dance". I actually live only a few miles from Seneca, SC, which is in Oconee County. I don't know if the tune is the same Seneca or not....

----------


## journeybear

From last Saturday's benefit fundraiser, Hands Across The Gulf: Jeordie Schekeryk, (Melanie's daughter), with me providing backup. Not the greatest video/audio quality. No idea why the start was cut off. This was the first song of the set, and unrehearsed, so small wonder it's not too cohesive. But hey - for once the mandolin gets all the lead work, so be happy for that!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## sgarrity

I learned this medley from my friends in the String Theory string band.  Get their cd, you won't be disappointed!!  NFI, etc....
http://www.tommyjordan.com/string.htm

----------


## Ed Goist

> From last Saturday's benefit fundraiser, Hands Across The Gulf: Jeordie Schekeryk, (Melanie's daughter), with me providing backup. Not the greatest video/audio quality. No idea why the start was cut off. This was the first song of the set, and unrehearsed, so small wonder it's not too cohesive. But hey - for once the mandolin gets all the lead work, so be happy for that! 
> _...snipped video..._


Great job JB! Very nice lead work on a really enjoyable version of the tune. Also, I found it really noticeable how well the mandolin and tambourine sound together...A clear example of _'Gypsy wisdom'_, I guess...Outstanding stuff!  :Smile:

----------


## Brent Hutto

> Some Bach on the Big Muddy:
> 
> bratsche


Your left hand looks exactly like I'd expect a violist's hand to look on a mandolin. And yes, I mean that as a complement!

----------


## journeybear

Thanks, Ed. You are too kind. I was trying my level best to do my level best, making the best out of a bad situation - well, less-than-perfect anyway. I'm just glad the mix was pretty good in the house, because I couldn't tell on stage. Any success was accidental.  :Wink:  This was a very low-rent situation, as should be obvious, but every time I play I try to make it worthwhile. Glad to hear you enjoyed it.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## usqebach

Patrick,

Sorry to be late to the party with my commentary, but I'd pay good money to hear more of what you and Matt are playing.  Anything recorded for offer?

Jim Sims

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Here's one that I am assuming everyone knows, but a good starting point for my wife, who is a rookie.

----------


## Ed Goist

Steven: That's just a lovely version! Very enjoyable. That's what it's all about! Thanks for posting.

----------


## Trey Young

here is a clip of me playing with my band, The Cowtown String Band.  The song was written by our guitarist/lead vocalist Matthew Williams and was previously recorded on Blueground Undergrass' last record "Faces".  Any who, here it is

----------


## Bertram Henze

Throwing in a short one of mine again...

----------


## Martin Jonas

Last weekend I got my F5 out for the first time in a while, so I thought I'd make a recording of it.  This is a simple slow waltz written by Bernardo De Pace with some nice double stops -- miles away from his Vaudeville repertoire as seen in this famous 1920s film.

The tune is called "Garden of Roses".  I've previously recorded it on an old Vinaccia bowlback, but transferring it to an F5 changes the character completely -- now it reminds me more of Westphalia Waltz as played on the Bluegrass Mandolin Extravaganza album.



For something more classical, I've found that Mendelssohn's Spring Song is good fun to play on mandolin:



Martin

----------


## Brad Weiss

My Fair Lady, some good tunes in that show...

----------


## bluesmandolinman

I like this little melody called Sugar Tree Stomp

----------


## Mando Smash

> I like this little melody called Sugar Tree Stomp


 nice tune where did you learn that one?

----------


## bluesmandolinman

> nice tune where did you learn that one?



it´s from the Steve Parker Book "Ragtime for Fiddle and Mandolin", many fun tunes in it !
Ragtime for Fiddle and Mandolin

----------


## fwoompf

> Throwing in a short one of mine again...
> 
> video


This is awesome. A lot of it reminds me of some of the stuff I've seen of Mike Compton, but then it has a very european feel as well. 

I've got one! My first youtube video. Not playing mandolin on it though, although I will in the future. Guitar - Gillian Welch's Wayside (Back In Time):

edit: hmm, doesn't seem to be embedding. Here's the link: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZwNkcJs84o

I mess up the lyrics at the beginning.  :Confused:

----------


## Bertram Henze

Thanx fwoompf. It's plain doublestops applied to ITM. And it is possible without wearing overalls!  :Grin: 

Good singing there!

----------


## JeffD

> it´s from the Steve Parker Book "Ragtime for Fiddle and Mandolin", many fun tunes in it !
> Ragtime for Fiddle and Mandolin


That is a great book. Lots of gems in there.

Good job.

----------


## JeffD

> This was the first song of the set, and unrehearsed, so small wonder it's not too cohesive.


Great stuff. Good job. If you hadn't said unrehearsed I would not have thought it.

I find playing in a line like that very uncomfortable. Just me personally. Have to turn your head from the audience to get eye contact from others in the band. Feel like a police line-up. Perhaps the secret is to have it down so well that no eye contact is needed till the bow. I know almost all bands do a it these days, its pretty standard.

----------


## bluesmandolinman

thanks Jeff, glad you like it

here is another tune from that book

----------


## Bill Snyder

fwoompf,
Nice playing and good vocals. Good job man.

----------


## DMosher

I posted my first youtube video the other day, and on the strength of a few postive emails, I'll post it here.

It's a song I began on my 27th birthday with the first verse and melody.  The others were added on my 54th birthday, 27 years later.  Skill level hasn't changed much (as evidenced my the flubbed last bit).  I don't know how to embed, so here's the link.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i06XB_mWkYA

----------


## journeybear

It's really pretty easy to embed videos. From the youtube url copy just the string of characters right after v= then at the Go Advanced window click on the red Tube icon and paste that string into the popup.



and from fwoompf:

----------


## DMosher

> It's really pretty easy to embed videos. From the youtube url copy just the string of characters right after v= then at the Go Advanced window click on the red Tube icon and paste that string into the popup.


Thank you, journeybear.  Though with all those instructions...  Sounds harder than the tecnique for making the switch between a full G - to D chop.  I'll have to work on that too.  But thanks!

----------


## journeybear

Oh, I dunno. That takes two hands. A lot of this computer stuff only takes one.  :Wink:  

Anyway, you're welcome!

----------


## Michael Wolf

A set of reels: The Otter´s Holt & Michael Cramer´s

----------


## fwoompf

Well, I got one playing mandolin! I don't sing it very often and had to have the words in front of me, so I didn't really dig into it. It's funny how you can do that to a song you really know. Soloing in A...not my expertise. Or soloing in general. Oh well, we document, we improve, we move on.  :Smile:

----------


## swinginmandolins

Here are a couple of videos of my Holst asymmetrical I received in June.

----------


## Plectrosaurus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTrB1jVIzvI

----------


## swinginmandolins

Another one with the Holst Asymmetrical 2 point

----------


## John Soper

I got filmed while warming up before a gig in Raleigh last year.  Forgot about it until I was notified about this kickstarter.   :Smile:  It is for a good cause:

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/...umentary/posts

----------


## Patrick Gunning

I was clearing out some space on my hard drive and came across a few videos of a briefly-existing pickup band myself, my buddy Matt Witler, and a great banjo player John Rosen (unfortunately cropped from this vid due to setting up the camera in the wrong spot) put together.  This was one of the few salvageable ones.

Some people on the board had asked for more of myself and Matt earlier, so here I am to provide.  Also, this is a rare sighting of me singing actual bluegrass. Enjoy.

----------


## Martin Stevens



----------


## Steve Cantrell

Here's a few from a little jam/cookout we had over the weekend. Perfect weather for it. Sorry the videos came out so dark...but well, it was dark.

----------


## Steve Cantrell

I figured since I was bringing the thread to a screeching halt I might as well lay a few more out there  :Smile:

----------


## Jill McAuley

Great stuff there Steven, nice way to start my morning - except now I don't want to go to work, I'd rather find somewhere nice outdoors to go play music with some folks! 

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## fwoompf

Tim O'Brien's "Walk Beside Me"

----------


## Dave Gumbart

Fwoompf - really nice job - great playing.

----------


## Martin Stevens

per request in this thread..(go there if you want to know the back story) http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...-Mike-Marshall

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-27ojdsAuw

----------


## Martin Stevens



----------


## journeybear

Looks like you may have had trouble embedding this video, it's so worth seeing I'll give it a try ...

From a few years back, a really impressive performance. The other two guys aren't too bad, either.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## masa618

I played famous Bluegrass Breakdown  . There was not it to a vids that many  young splendid players increased in Japan. But I'm not young.

----------


## onestepahead

I just joined up on here last night, and am in the process of buying my first mandolin. Very excited!!! I found this thread, and have spent the last hour watching the members on here bringin' it on their instruments! You're all really good (understatement of the day) and I enjoyed it immensely! Thank you all for the inspiration! I'll be back on here tomorrow to watch some more.  :Smile:

----------


## fwoompf

> I just joined up on here last night, and am in the process of buying my first mandolin. Very excited!!! I found this thread, and have spent the last hour watching the members on here bringin' it on their instruments! You're all really good (understatement of the day) and I enjoyed it immensely! Thank you all for the inspiration! I'll be back on here tomorrow to watch some more.


I agree, there's some really great players on here. and I love to see how different everyone is in material, picking approach, etc. So many cool things out there!

I have a new one! I'll record the same song in a few days on mandolin and ya'll can decide which is better  :Wink: 

Gillian Welch's Annabelle:

----------


## journeybear

Sitting in w/ Chief Billy & Bob Paul and others, a benefit for Bahama Village Music Program (music education for kids) 11/7/10. Left to right: Steve Calderwood, Bob Paul, me (note Mandolin Café hat), Roger Van Zandt (drums), Chief Billy, and Bob Hall (played in Savoy Brown). This turned out better than I thought at the time. Fun doing this classic Ray Charles number and hitting that great riff in four octaves.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## bluesmandolinman

the blues mandolin social group is too quite lately so I post this here instead

hope you enjoy

----------


## Ed Goist

> the blues mandolin social group is too quite lately so I post this here instead
> hope you enjoy
> ...snipped video...


Thanks for posting. I enjoyed it very much - A really good rendition and video of a great blues song. Some fine playing on your part as well.

----------


## JeffD

> now I don't want to go to work, I'd rather find somewhere nice outdoors to go play music with some folks!


I think I have wrestled with that same feeling every morning for the last umpty-ump years.

----------


## Martin Stevens



----------


## Don Julin

Here is tune featuring the Neptune Quartet Plus One. This was at a small concert last Saturday.

----------


## bmac

Rene:

Another outstanding blues rendition! Always look forward to your blues offerings. You both sound great!!

Bart

----------


## Steve Cantrell

One from the Thanksgiving night picking at my house--Big Sciota.

----------


## Steve Cantrell

And although I don't quite have the touch for it yet, here's my Gibson MB-Jr. I'll get the hang of it eventually.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Great stuff there Steven - I always enjoy your videos!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Thanks Jill! Thats very kind. What lack in talent I make up for in boundless enthusiasm. I have enjoyed yours as well. You get great tone on those ovals.

----------


## Cue Zephyr

My channel is www.youtube.com/user/dusky1991
I can't post a video here because I don't have any videos of me playing the mandolin I bought only past Wednesday.
But that'll change! Feel free to add me as a friend (subribing would be great too). You may leave a message on my profile page so I'll know you're from the Café!  :Wink: 
Stay tuned (pun intended)!

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Here's one from the weekly jam around here. A few different breaks from different mandolin players. I wasn't entirely happy with mine but I guess it will do. Sometimes you draw a blank.  :Smile:  Fiddling and singing is my friend Josh and guitar is my wife Dawn.

----------


## sgarrity

Mighty fine!

----------


## Jill McAuley

How can you not enjoy a song called "Awful, Dreadful Snake"?! Enjoyed that one!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## fwoompf

Evening Prayer Blues


I make such a weird face when I play. It's like, expressionless. I guess it's either that or go all Chris Thile on everyone which some find...uncomfortable.

----------


## sgarrity

Great job on EPB.  You've got that one down!!!

Here's my try at a 'cafe favorite, A Place in the Heart.  I hit one wrong note but the rest was good so there you have it.  I've loved this tune since the first time I heard it.  Considering the folks that have recorded it (Scott T and Butch B), it's a little intimidating putting my attempt out there.  But after years of practice, I'm pleased with it.  Played here on a Kimble mandola.  Now if I could just find a guitar picker to play it with me.....

----------


## Jill McAuley

Great stuff Shaun - lovely playing, and your Kimble mandola sounds awesome (of course!)

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Ed Goist

> Great stuff Shaun - lovely playing, and your Kimble mandola sounds awesome (of course!)
> Cheers,
> Jill


+1...Really nice.

----------


## fwoompf

oh man, I love the face you make around :45 with the little flub. we've all been there...

Wrecking Ball. This song is soooo fun.

----------


## Darren Kern

> My channel is www.youtube.com/user/dusky1991
> I can't post a video here because I don't have any videos of me playing the mandolin I bought only past Wednesday.
> But that'll change! Feel free to add me as a friend (subribing would be great too). You may leave a message on my profile page so I'll know you're from the Café! 
> Stay tuned (pun intended)!


I think you have a lot of talent, stick with it!  I especially like the James Taylor song you did, great job.

----------


## swinginmandolins

I did this video while checking the performance of a ribbon mic I just purchased.

----------


## Patrick Gunning

Well, ok, so this is more of a picture on top of a homebrew multitrack recording, but this is where I've been collecting my musical endeavors lately so here you go.  When I heard this pop song, the opening riff on the synthesizer (which turns into the counterpoint) struck me as very Thile-esque.  Combine that with being on break from law school, my Zoom H2 recorder, and Garageband and voila.

----------


## rico mando

received a zoom Q3HD for christmas . this was a test video to see how everything works . takes a long time to upload and then the first the audio was out of sync then when i re uploaded it did not appear ,but third time was the charm.

----------


## sgarrity

Here's the Canyon Waltz written by our own Don Grieser.  If you don't have his Hillybilly Chamber Music recording yet, I highly recommend it!

----------


## Jill McAuley

Lovely tune and lovely playing!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Don Grieser

Shaun, it's really a wonderful experience to hear someone else play a tune I wrote (especially so well). Thanks.  :Coffee: 

If anyone wants the notation and tablature for Canyon Waltz, I've posted a pdf file on the homepage of my Hillbilly Chamber Music site listed below. Add tremolo/doublestops to taste and enjoy.

----------


## Don Grieser

My friend and musical compatriot, Gregg Daigle, recorded this version of Canyon Waltz at his house Christmas day. Sam Weiss on fiddle, Gregg on guitar, me on mando. Sam surprised me (he's away at college and just back for the holidays) by having learned the tune and Gregg had a video setup ready for us.

----------


## Bill Snyder

Bravo.

----------


## brennan

oh how i wish to be able to play lke that lol love it man

----------


## wildpikr

Sweet tune...downloaded the music...time to go play along with the CD.  Good stuff, Don!

----------


## Jonas

Here's me playing "Grub Springs" a while ago.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Don - that was awesome! What an evocative tune that is!

Jonas - really enjoyed that, and your Campanella is sounding fantastic!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## woodwizard

Me and my OT buddies played in a Fish & BBQ / pub this past Sat. The 8th of January and yes we played thaten. Here's a little clip of an OT tune called Magpie. It was pretty noisy in that place so it's not the greatest audio buit I think it will work maybe.

http://www.youtube.com/user/woodwiza.../0/oDs1bgIO4i4

----------


## woodwizard

Tator Patch ! One more with my OT buddies. The Mountain Boomers ...
Take a look at that sweet little babe on the front row checking us out.  :Disbelief:  Dave had to show off on his clawhammer for her.  :Smile:

----------


## Mike Bunting

That's definitely one fine groupie you got there! Pretty nice rendition too.

----------


## Mando Gil

Looks like fun!

----------


## woodwizard

♫♪♪ ♥ •*¨*•~ Thank You! ~•*¨*• ♥ ♪♪♫    Yes sir !   We always have fun  :Smile:

----------


## masa618

It's the tune called Hazel Dell from an album of Nate Bray who plays splendid in 50's.

----------


## Martin Stevens

Here's a new instrumental our guitar player (Jake Dewhirst) wrote

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

> It's the tune called Hazel Dell from an album of Nate Bray who plays splendid in 50's.


Masa san, I allways enjoy your videos. You Gilchrist sounds like your playing, very nice. It is good that people like you keep Nate Bray´s legacy alive. He was a splendid musician. 




> Here's me playing "Grub Springs" a while ago.


Jonas, your Campanella sounds great. What a good choice in a mandolin. Nice picking too.

----------


## masa618

Thank you very much for the warm comment.

----------


## jse01

Masa...that is beautiful! That was the 1st time I have heard that tune and I really enjoyed it.

----------


## masa618

Thanks jse01.
 It is the thing that I like a performance of the Bray brothers very much, and heard few albums so many times!

----------


## 5-stringer

http://www.youtube.com/user/mmdeva?feature=mhum

There is my channel at Youtube. 

I just got a new 5 string model in a Flying V shape...just wonderful! Hope you enjoy!

Marcos Moletta

----------


## mtucker

Great stuff, Marcos! Listened to a number of songs on your channel, great playing and loved your fiddling, too..

----------


## 5-stringer

Thanks mtucker!

All these instruments have a different name and culture here in Brasil...this kind of fiddle is called "RABECA", the electric mandolin is called "GUITARRA BAIANA"..."mandolin" is "bandolim" as you all already might know...

And i love that we can share culture @ the web...namastê!

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Dawn and I picking on a favorite, "Margaret's Waltz".

----------


## Jill McAuley

Perfect way to start the morning - that was awesome Steve! Lovely playing from the pair of you and such a lovely tune as well!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Ed Goist

Fantastic, Steve! The two of you sound wonderful together, so warm, easy to listen to, and natural. 

*Great all-around!*

----------


## Jonas

> Jonas, your Campanella sounds great. What a good choice in a mandolin. Nice picking too.


Thanks Olaf! I think I made a good choice too  :Smile: 




> Dawn and I picking on a favorite, "Margaret's Waltz".


You look so happy when you play the last note Steve. I get all fuzzy inside watching such happiness :D

----------


## Jonas

I just made a new video for the Taterbug Mando group tune of the month, might as well post it here too. Hope you enjoy it!

----------


## Jonas

> It's the tune called Hazel Dell from an album of Nate Bray who plays splendid in 50's.


Whew! That was spectacular! Razor sharp picking!

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Thanks Jill! Enjoyed hearing that new tenor. Ed, you are too kind. We have a long way to go but Jonas is right...everything should make us so happy. Sure beats TV.

----------


## Londy

> I decided to join in on the youtube fun and posted some of my original tunes on youtube. They are http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfTs1X8KJgk
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85k2FAW_Z9Y
> I have more processing so check back for more if you like.


First of all, I like to write my own music too on the piano.  I heard your Lava Canyon song and I LOVED it! Thanks for posting and sharing this with us.  I hope to hear more soon. Keep pickin baby!

----------


## fwoompf

> I just made a new video for the Taterbug Mando group tune of the month, might as well post it here too. Hope you enjoy it!


Holy cow, I love this. Where's this Taterbug Mando Group thing? I gotta get in on thise, Mike Compton is one of my favorites...

Here's a song. It's original! My first one!

----------


## sgarrity

It's on facebook

----------


## billkilpatrick

"40,000 headmen" - "traffic" tune played on a loar LM-600:

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

As many of you know, I'm a huge Dave Peters head.  This past Christmas I was very fortunate to receive a pick that belonged to David, passed on to me by a mutual friend.  Needless to say, I'm absolutely thrilled.  Don't take it out of the house much but wanted to show it off here on the melody and solo to Juliann, one of David's originals from the Art in America album.

----------


## F-2 Dave

Nice pickin' Jordan. Enjoyed that very much. The Sam Bush sounds great.

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

Thank you, Dave!

----------


## Mando Smash

Yea! Mr. Ramsey I Love your pickin. I have enjoyed all your youtube videos.

----------


## Tristan Arnett

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfKUBLqAVYw

Easy tune I enjoy, played on my Loar-LM 700

----------


## Ed Goist

Great job Tristan! That was exceptional.
I was particularly impressed by your tremolo work.
Really fine stuff! Thanks for posting.

----------


## Tristan Arnett

Thanks man, no problem.

----------


## BiscoMando

My band (The Unseen Strangers) playing our comedic classic "The Facebook Waltz"




I hope that works... first time posting a video in a while

----------


## BiscoMando

And another, this one's a little newer in our repertoire, "Bluegrass Love Slave", a song about bluegrass music itself, and how we're all slaves to it's awesomeness.  Written by Adam Shier on guitar...




Enjoy!

----------


## Ed Goist

Great stuff, BiscoMando, great stuff!

----------


## i-vibe

don't have anything w me on mando (count yer blessings) but here's one just went up on youtube the other day.....and at least you'll get some insight into my handle.  :Wink: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfL5sEcp-w8

----------


## Michael Thompson

Not perfect, though none of my videos are; until I get decent recording equipment, I don't bother a million takes, haha.

Here is my arrangement of "Mad World."

----------


## Steve Davis

:Mandosmiley: 
 :Whistling: 
Sorry but I coundn't figure out how to delete a post.

----------


## Mandomax

Here is me and my pickin' bud doing "Harvest Home Hornpipe."  I had a little too much coffee before that.


Here we are doing an original number I wrote called "Maddie Soki."


Here I am playing some choro ("Santa Morena") with the UF Brazilian Music Ensemble


And another choro ("Arrasta Pe")

----------


## Michael Thompson

I decided to re-record myself playing Sam Bush's "Old North Woods" so here it is.

----------


## Tristan Arnett

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nILWHyZ0jl4

----------


## Tristan Arnett



----------


## Darren Bailey

A litle slide electric mandolin. just experimenting with my new Tascam 8 track. The mando is an Epiphone.

----------


## bluesmandolinman

here is some early country blues -Baby Got The Rickets- I learned from Rich DelGrosso

the banjolin is ca. 1980s german made strung with only 4 strings

you can only love or hate the sound of a mandolin banjo :Laughing:

----------


## rico mando

i have been recording songs (2 so far)  from conception to completion in as little time as i can . here is what i came up with tonight in 3 hrs approx. i play everything you hear , most stuff is one or 2 takes no corrective engineering . the mandolin is my Sawchyn A-5

----------


## lauralea

loved this! great job!!

----------


## rico mando

> loved this! great job!!


thanks :Smile:  i'm blushing  :Redface:

----------


## pepp993

Josh Villa 
Italy
Northfield mandolin:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBDKD0L7f1w

----------


## Ed Goist

> Josh Villa 
> Italy
> Northfield mandolin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBDKD0L7f1w


*WOW!* Spectacular playing of a wonderful sounding mandolin. Man, that's a keeper! Thanks for posting. 
I think this is the best sounding Northfield we've heard yet (_and not just because I'm on the A-style team_  :Smile:  )

----------


## parker.benjamin

Hello Mandolin Cafe Family. It has been a while since I have posted. Our group, The Delta Natural, is back to writing some interesting stuff. Hope you enjoy! Playing a Beautiful Ellis #108. I love it.... 100% 

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_lis...73770FE0D6BDCE

----------


## Jim Ferguson

OK........i'll jump into the fray.........here is a link to a video of my pal Dan Thomas (guitar) & I (mandolin, vocals) playing the Del McCoury band version of Blackjack County Chains........:-)  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40RDXbIL5Tc
Peace,
Jim

----------


## Don Grieser

Here's a video my friend Gregg posted on his youtube channel. He's the one with the guitar and hair. 

It's a tune I wrote and recorded on my Hillbilly Chamber Music CD, and it sure is fun playing it with Gregg. Hope you enjoy it.

----------


## billkilpatrick

... where's that "like" button? - great stuff

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Here's one, "Waynesboro"...although it strayed so far away from the original tune when we were noddling around with it that I might ought to retitle it. Still, it was fun to play.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Great stuff as usual Steven!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## woodwizard

[QUOTE=Don Grieser;915098]Here's a video my friend Gregg posted on his youtube channel. He's the one with the guitar and hair. 

It's a tune I wrote and recorded on my Hillbilly Chamber Music CD, and it sure is fun playing it with Gregg. Hope you enjoy it.
***
Very much enjoyed that Don. Fun tune there! thanks for sharing it

----------


## Ed Goist

Just awesome Steven! Loved it.
_"Cantrellboro Blues"_?

----------


## Steve Cantrell

That sounds like a winner, Ed. You can't go wrong with the "Animal Name+Hindered at Specific Location" formula though. Like "Possum Up a Gum Stump" or "Squirrel Up a Woodpile"....maybe "Cat Hung in the Gutter Pipe".

----------


## woodwizard

> That sounds like a winner, Ed. You can't go wrong with the "Animal Name+Hindered at Specific Location" formula though. Like "Possum Up a Gum Stump" or "Squirrel Up a Woodpile"....maybe "Cat Hung in the Gutter Pipe".


***
Yes ... those animal name OT tunes are great. "Black Cat in a Briar Patch" "Black Snake bit me on the Toe" etc.

----------


## woodwizard

> Here's one, "Waynesboro"...although it strayed so far away from the original tune when we were noddling around with it that I might ought to retitle it. Still, it was fun to play.


Great pickin Steve!... that's a cool OT tune. This is not a video but here is a mp3 of me and my friends picking Waynesboro at a little get together the other day.

----------


## masa618

> Here's a video my friend Gregg posted on his youtube channel. He's the one with the guitar and hair. 
> 
> It's a tune I wrote and recorded on my Hillbilly Chamber Music CD, and it sure is fun playing it with Gregg. Hope you enjoy it.


Hello, Don
It is  a very splendid melody imaging the beauty of the mountains and the clear sky.
I felt that it's the great tune !
masa618

----------


## Don Grieser

Thanks, masa618. I really appreciate your comments and I hope you and your family and friends are all OK after the earthquake and tsunami.

Steve and Dawn, mighty fine. Great playing and a great tune.

Thanks woodwizard--glad you enjoyed it.

----------


## Ed Goist

Here are a couple of clips of my newly acquired vintage (c. 1900) John Brandt bowlback.
I'm still getting use to the shorter scale, the flat board and the bowl (it's constantly slipping off my lap!), but I'm frankly amazed by the build quality and the tone. 
Also, thanks to a pro set-up by Max Girouard, the action and playability are outstanding! (Thanks Max)

----------


## Don Grieser

Congrats on the bowlback, Ed. It sure has a wonderful voice, and your playing brings out its voice quite nicely. I think I need a bowlback now.

----------


## Jim Ferguson

Nice pickin' Ed.  That bowlback has a rich, "antique" sound to it.......very nice.
Congrats.
Peace,
Jim

----------


## Ed Goist

Hi Don & Jim, thanks very much for your kind words.
The Brandt is a ball to play!
Plus, the overall build quality is remarkable.
I'm aware that bowlbacks are not for everyone, but for sheer value, it's hard to beat these wonderful vintage mandolins.

----------


## Brain

Here's a video/audio slideshow of a project 
I recently completed. Not a lot of mando
content, but the fiddler and builder
types should enjoy ...




b-

----------


## woodwizard

Way to go Brain ! Pretty cool video ! Thanks for sharing it

----------


## JeffD

[QUOTE=Ed Goist;915964] and the bowl (it's constantly slipping off my lap!)

Get yourself some of this. It comes in different colors too, to match your ensemble. 

Problem solved.

----------


## Ed Goist

> Originally Posted by Ed Goist
> 
> 
>  and the bowl (it's constantly slipping off my lap!)
> 
> 
> Get yourself some of this. It comes in different colors too, to match your ensemble. 
> 
> Problem solved.


Thanks Jeff. That's the stuff I need! 
What, exactly, is it called?, so I know what to ask for tomorrow at the fabric store.

----------


## Bill Snyder

It is non-slip shelf liner.

----------


## Galley nipper

Bluegrass Stomp with my band. I think we hit a good pace, but I did some wrong notes here and there  :Wink:

----------


## Cabbagehead

That's what I'm talking about Nipper.  Awesome rendition of one of the coolest songs ever!

----------


## Steve Cantrell

> Great stuff as usual Steven!
> 
> Cheers,
> Jill


Thank you very much, Jill. We have a fine time and it is always nice to hear someone enjoys it.

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Here's one for you--Fort Smith in G. I really like to play this one (as evident by my inability to stand still).

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Here's one for you--Fort Smith in G. I really like to play this one (as evident by my inability to stand still).


That was awesome - enjoyed seeing the whole band together as well!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Janos

Hi all,

Here's a clip of a gig I did with double bass player Lucas Beukers. It's recorded with a phone, so the compression is terrible. It sounded a lot better in the room! The excitement of playing with just the two of us got me to speed up a little and I didn't play as relaxed as I like. Still I dig the energy.

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Very nice picking, Janos. Great tone.

----------


## Steve Cantrell

> That was awesome - enjoyed seeing the whole band together as well!
> 
> Cheers,
> Jill


Thanks Jill! It never occurs to me to break out the recorder when everyone is there but for whatever reason last night I decided to do it. A really fun practice.

----------


## Ed Goist

Steve: Fantastic as always!
You all have such a great groove going on that tune.
Just loved it!

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Taking a run on my new Collings 'dola. I have almost played these strings dead this weekend. The recording really doesnt do it justice. It is a fantastic instrument.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Steven that Collings mandola sounds the absolute business! I played one a few months ago in a shop and it was so very nice -  congratulations!

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> Here's a video/audio slideshow of a project 
> I recently completed. Not a lot of mando
> content, but the fiddler and builder
> types should enjoy ...b-


@ Brain  That was one of the coolest videos (and nicely formatted too) I've seen in sometime I believe.  Who'da thunk there was so much work it that cool little pighead! It looks like its 100 years old and sounds great.  Were you applying the spirit varnish with a brush?   I guess that stuff acts a lot like shellac but dries as a polymer not as a re-soluble finish?  I really enjoyed that!

----------


## Don Grieser

If you're a Hank Williams fan, you might like this acoustic version of You Win Again from a Sunday afternoon jam out in western New Mexico.

----------


## Don Grieser

Trying it again. Can one of the mods delete the post above? I guess there's a time limit for editing.

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Right on, Don. That looks like a fine group to pick with. 

Here's Dawn and I running through "Mississippi Waltz". I don't guess this is like Bill would have played it, but I think that's ok.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Don and Steven - great videos from the both of you! Steven what camera do you use to record your clips?

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Hey Jill--I just use my iPhone now. My DSL was down last night so I uploaded it in low quality, but I typically do it in HD. The HD compresses the sound to a single channel as I discovered last night after a quick listen, but considering it is a phone it usually does a fairly good job. The only problem is that seated as we are the guitar drops out a little too much. I think we should probably switch sides.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Ah, maybe I should try recording some clips with my iPhone then - my webcam is on it's last legs, the sound quality on it has really deteriorated.

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Steve Cantrell

It works surprisingly well. I do have an HD camera but my enterprising dog ate the adaptor and I haven't replaced it. I propped my phone up and it seemed to do the job. I have tinkered in the past with using my Zoom H2 and layering that over the recording, but it is sort of an intensive process and the result does not seem worthwhile.

----------


## Brain

Bernie wrote: " ... I really enjoyed that!"

Thanks for the nice comments! 
Yep, I used a brush for the spirit 
varnish. Dries really fast.

Funny you should mention the amount
of work involved. The other day I was 
considering another instrument 
building project and then watched the
video again. Think I'll wait a little while. 

Brian, in sunny Portland

----------


## Steve Cantrell

It was a great video Brian, and the results were tremendous. I am envious of anyone who can do work like this.

----------


## Ed Goist

Don & Steve:
Fantastic job on the videos as usual.
I always look forward to seeing your videos.
Well done!

----------


## Chip Booth

Janos, nicely done!

----------


## swinginmandolins

Here are a few new Jazz tunes I recorded:

----------


## Grommet

Nice pickin' Terry! 

Scott

----------


## swinginmandolins

> Nice pickin' Terry! 
> 
> Scott


Thanks Scott!

----------


## Ed Goist

Terry:
*Fantastic job!* Love those videos.
Your Holsts sound great! Also, good job on the mandolin choice for the three tunes.
To my ears, the asymmetrical Holst has a much darker and bluesier sound (me like very much!  :Smile:  ) which I think worked very well for the arrangements of the second & third videos.
*Great stuff!*

----------


## swinginmandolins

> Terry:
> *Fantastic job!* Love those videos.
> Your Holsts sound great! Also, good job on the mandolin choice for the three tunes.
> To my ears, the asymmetrical Holst has a much darker and bluesier sound (me like very much!  ) which I think worked very well for the arrangements of the second & third videos.
> *Great stuff!*


Thanks Ed! It's always fun to see which mandolin works best for a tune.

----------


## sgarrity

that was fantastic Terry!  That is so beyond me it's not even funny.  You make it look easy!

----------


## swinginmandolins

> that was fantastic Terry!  That is so beyond me it's not even funny.  You make it look easy!


Thanks Shaun! I feel the same about how easy you make trad. look.

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Awesome Terry. Those chords are just brain frying. You could truly crowd your fingertips on a dime. Well done.

----------


## swinginmandolins

> Awesome Terry. Those chords are just brain frying. You could truly crowd your fingertips on a dime. Well done.


Thanks much Steve!

----------


## woodwizard

Here's me and my buddies pickin a little bit of Tater Patch.

----------


## woodwizard

And here's some  ... Hangman's Reel. You could have went and got a bite to eat and came back and found us still playin thaten'... Guess that's OT tho'  :Smile:

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Man, I do love some fiddle tunes. That's some great stuff...and yeah, you could probably get a sandwich and some chips before we wind them down. That's just the way it's done.

----------


## Mando Gil

It ain't old-time if someone doesn't have bibs on!  I'm from WVA and there are usually at least two or three when we play.

----------


## Mando Gil

Terry, that is great!  You've got some great mandos and some great chops.  The jazz stuff is really something that I would end up playing but I can see how attempting it would make me a better picker.

----------


## swinginmandolins

> Terry, that is great!  You've got some great mandos and some great chops.  The jazz stuff is really something that I would end up playing but I can see how attempting it would make me a better picker.


Thanks! Jazz is just music expressed in a different way.

----------


## Darren Bailey

Hey Woodwizard - really, really enjoyed the music - what a big, full sound you make together. Sounds like a train coming.
I'd pay money to sit and watch you chaps for an hour.

----------


## woodwizard

Thank you Darren... you're too kind. The Mountain Boomers ... can make a lot of noise that's for sure.

----------


## sgarrity

You really get THE tone out of that Gibson Mike!

----------


## woodwizard

Thanks Shaun. Talking about sweet tone ...that Kimble really sounds nice. You sound very nice pickin' that dude.

----------


## pigpen

> Here's me and my buddies pickin a little bit of Tater Patch.


It's great to see my old dermatologist in a non-acne filled setting.  He's allright on that fiddle!

----------


## woodwizard

> It's great to see my old dermatologist in a non-acne filled setting.  He's allright on that fiddle!


 :Laughing:  Boy howdy! can ole' Mr. Bill play that fiddle and so can Dougie. It's really a joy to pick with all those guys. We all have the same love ... OLD-TIME! and OLD-TIME!
Here is one more for ya ... a little tune called NEW MONEY featuring the fiddlers of  course


.

----------


## sgarrity

Here's a couple of old time tunes on the mandola:

Liza Jane


Old Virginia Reel

----------


## Dr. Fales PhD

heres two songs of mine, already posted them in theory and technique. 2 years under my belt.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7ZyrlcfXeA (favorite)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AtHu...eature=related 
Also, can anyone recommend a cheap ($100 range) microphone with usb connectivity?

----------


## Dennis Verhiest

http://youtu.be/pgOIM9NqlVI

I just wanted to test my webcam (which isn't very good as you can see), when the "publish" button came up on youtube I just figured, what the heck....and here it is  :Smile:

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Here's a couple of old time tunes on the mandola:
> 
> Liza Jane
> 
> 
> Old Virginia Reel


Great stuff, Shaun, just love hearing that mandola of yours!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Ditto on the mandola, Shaun, and cool that you used it on "Old Virginia Reel". Has a tough time with that one. The mandola has been my instrument of choice lately too. I thought I would share this one from a couple of months back, from a South Carolina fiddler named Vernon Riddle. The tune is "Rhubarb".

----------


## Jill McAuley

Great tune and what a lovely setting to be playing in as well!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## woodwizard

Good one Steven ! Great tune!

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Thanks Mike and Jill. It is a kicking fiddle tune for sure, and cool since it has some history here in my home state. Jill, that is a local Old Time performance venue called Hagood Mill. It is an actual working grist mill and you can still buy ground corn meal there for your bread or grits. Beautiful place.

----------


## 5-stringer

Some Frank Zappa stuff on my electric Flying V "Valkyria".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bug7C_P1ihg

----------


## 5-stringer



----------


## mtucker

> Some Zappa on my electric.


_dude.. you seared it!_  :Grin:

----------


## Mike Snyder

Oh yeah! Crushed it!

----------


## Ed Goist

Agreed. Fantastic! You killed it.
Love the tight, compressed tone. It's very reminiscent of FZ's SG.
*Very well done.*

----------


## 5-stringer

Thanks guys...this little guitar feels like a gibson indeed, i'm very pleased with it! Thanls for the encouraging words.

There are a couple of wrong passages, but the main phrases are there, and is such a tremendous pleasure to play this piece...Zappa rules!

----------


## Soundfarmer Pete

A bit of a racket.........


Fun though   :Wink:

----------


## sgarrity

A little humor on a Friday night..... :Laughing:

----------


## Ed Goist

Shaun; Great video!
Great tune, fine playing, love your audience, and really like the atmosphere of sheer joy.
Nice!

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Norman does them right.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Great stuff there Steven, perfect soundtrack for a Sunday afternoon!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Thank you much, Jill. It really was a pretty day. About 90, but there was enough of a breeze stirring every so often to keep it tolerable.

----------


## Ben Somerville

Some of you have already seen this from a previous post, but this is from a show where Sierra was kind enough to ask me to play a tune with her band!

----------


## MJackson

Great job Ben!

----------


## Ben Somerville

Thanks!

----------


## Ed Goist

> Norman does them right. 
> ...snipped video...


Steven, that was great.
What a fun performance of a great little tune!
Oh, and I thought the instruments were very well mixed on the recording.
What was it recorded with?
*Excellent!*

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Thanks Ed. I was a little low but if I sit out in front with that mandola it is overwhelming. This is done with my iPhone propped on the recycle bin.  :Smile:  worked like a charm. It is actually uploaded in lower quality so it wouldn't take a day, but it the phone records in hd.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Jamming in the street...

----------


## Maddie Witler

Here's a video from the Berklee College of Music's American Roots Music Show.  A group of students going by the name "Hayes Griffin and the Wonder Buddies."

Tune is Sally Anne.

Players:
Matt Witler--Mandolin 
Gabe Hirshfeld--Banjo
Hayes Griffin--Guitar
Jack Devereux--Fiddle

----------


## Jill McAuley

Great stuff Matt! - what mandolin are you playing?

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Maddie Witler

> Great stuff Matt! - what mandolin are you playing?
> 
> Cheers,
> Jill



It's a Turkey Creek made by Brad Van Loenen out in Colorado. He builds some really great reasonably priced mandolins. Mine is number 70, it's only a few months old and I think it sounds great. I'm extremely happy with it.

----------


## Ed Goist

Matt, that's a great performance by your band...But where was the mandolin player's close-up?!
Jill, I couldn't recognize the mandolin either (and it sounded awesome, especially on the chop!)
But I'm pretty sure Matt is playing a Breedlove here...*and he's playing it Awesomely!*
This is top-shelf all the way!

----------


## Mike Bunting

error

----------


## Ed Goist

*EDIT:* 
* I'm pretty sure the mandolin in the _Lamp Trimmed and Burning_ video is a Breedlove Chris Hillman Signature Model.

----------


## Maddie Witler

> *EDIT:* 
> * I'm pretty sure the mandolin in the _Lamp Trimmed and Burning_ video is a Breedlove Chris Hillman Signature Model.


Not quite...That was a custom mandolin that Kim Breedlove built himself back in 2008, way before there ever was a Chris Hillman model. It's similar, but you'll notice a few slight differences, the most noticeable being the shape of the F-holes. That one was also one of the first to having binding that went up the neck and onto the headstock. It's a really great instrument, although my new Turkey Creek has been getting most of my attention these days.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Ed Goist

Matt, thanks so much for the clarification.
Both your Breedlove, and your Turkey Creek sound great.
I watched several of your videos last night, and I really enjoy your phrasing and style. Great playing.
Please be sure to keep us posted regarding any upcoming videos or recordings projects.
I look forward to hearing and seeing more.

----------


## Gina Le Faux

Here's a video of me and an old friend of mine, Eoin Tether playing some music. I'm playing my 93 Flatiron F5 Signature mandolin. The tune is one of my compositions called "The Producers" Sorry about the visual quality, it was filmed on a crap camera after a meal at Eoin's house.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Great stuff Gina!! Lovely sounding Flatiron as well!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Gina Le Faux

> Great stuff Gina!! Lovely sounding Flatiron as well!
> 
> Cheers,
> Jill


Thanks Jill, I could have done with changing my strings but it was just a bit of fun and a nice evening.

Gina

----------


## Mando Smash

Yea nice Tune I love it!

----------


## Gina Le Faux

Thanks

Gina

----------


## Ed Goist

Gina; a wonderful performance of a delightful tune!
Excellent.

----------


## pickloser

Hi Gina - Loved the tune and your playing.  More, more!

----------


## warren

Its been a long while but im back with the mandolin bug, this is a video i made this morning and its about exactly the level i was at 4 years ago when i put it down. Im hoping to take some lessons in NYC soon so if anyone has any recommendations id love to hear from you.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLhrf...layer_embedded

----------


## Ed Goist

Really nice job Warren. I just love the bluesy feel!
Excellent vocals, and a fine job on the tremolo also.
I look forward to  seeing/hearing more from you!
Thanks for posting.

----------


## Gina Le Faux

> Gina; a wonderful performance of a delightful tune!
> Excellent.


Hi Ed,
Thank you.

Gina

----------


## Gina Le Faux

> Hi Gina - Loved the tune and your playing.  More, more!


Hi Pickloser,

We filmed a couple more tunes that night and I'll post them in a few days. I'm afraid the visuals arn't very good but I think the music's come out OK.

Thank you.

Gina

----------


## F-2 Dave

Great Job Gina and Warren. Really enjoyed both tunes.

----------


## warren

> Really nice job Warren. I just love the bluesy feel!
> Excellent vocals, and a fine job on the tremolo also.
> I look forward to  seeing/hearing more from you!
> Thanks for posting.


Thanks Ed. ill post more soon

----------


## sgarrity

Some dogs just don't appreciate old time music!    :Laughing:

----------


## Jill McAuley

Nice one Shaun, enjoyed that!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Brent Hutto

Shaun,

Great tune there. Went down real good with my second dose of caffeine this morning. 

But the dog grabbing a little camera time and then giving you the cold shoulder once the music starts...priceless! What a drama hound.

----------


## Bluman

Thanks for posting, I too enjoyed the music and the dog.  Reminded me of my last dog, that would leave as soon as the music started.  The present dog will come and listen for about 30 minutes or fall asleep listening.   

Congratulations on the great video.

----------


## Brent Hutto

Up until the end of her life when she couldn't get around easily our cat would sometimes come to listen when I played the mandolin but she'd always show up if I pulled out the guitar. Her favorite piece is the well-known Sor B-minor etude (Op. 35, Nr. 22) which would always put her right to sleep.

Or so it seemed. I discovered that she knew the tune so well, if I played a wrong note she would give me the stink-eye. So of course I would mess with her by playing the whole tune and then playing something other than the final 2-note B-minor chord at the very end. She'd raise her head up and look at me like I'd just passed gas in church or something. Heh-heh-heh. Fun with pets.

----------


## farmerjones

Just for you Brent - maybe somebody'll embed it, but i can't.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sz7uaMHSId8

----------


## Brent Hutto

That is so CUTE!

I think she was asking "Do you love that banjo more than me?". You ought to tell her "Of course, but I love you more than I love the guitar..."

----------


## Dan Hoover

that was cool farmerjones,your a lucky guy.. :Smile:

----------


## JEStanek

Great video.  Kitty has better rhythm than I do.

Jamie

----------


## Ed Goist

Shaun; Great job on a really fun tune! That was excellent.
Oh, and Farmer Jones, love that banjo/cat video as well!

Here is what's become my favorite jig played on my new Highland Strings 2-Point Orpheus mandolin:

----------


## Kerry Krishna

Here is one done on my bran' new (to me) '31 Kay Kraft Mandola ( tuned two full steps down from CGDA... Ry Cooder's version of Billy The Kid"......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17qzLVYR9fc

----------


## Marc Woodward

Well done! I always loved that tune and I think I learned every song on that album way back! That mandola looks in great nick and sounds good! What's the reason for dropping the tuning?
Cheers
Marc

----------


## Ed Goist

Kerry; that's fantastic! Well done.
While on your YouTube I also watched your cover of The Stones' _'Paint It Black'_ played on the '31 Kay Kraft Mandola. 
It is equally excellent!
Thanks for posting.

----------


## Marc Woodward

Hi all, heres a little tune of mine on my 1920 f2. Just an iPhone bid of me messing around really but might be of interest, whatever!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AmSw...e_gdata_player

Cheers
Marc

----------


## Margriet

Nice, Marc !  :Smile:

----------


## masa618

The All That Grass did live performance at The Rocky Top,Ginza,Tokyo.Japan for the first time on June 18.2011.
It was  nice angle !

----------


## Ed Goist

> Hi all, heres a little tune of mine on my 1920 f2. Just an iPhone bid of me messing around really but might be of interest, whatever!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AmSw...e_gdata_player
> 
> Cheers
> Marc


Marc; That's wonderful.
Your technique, vocal style, instrument and style of music always seem to mesh together beautifully. In my opinion, your videos always reflect this wonderful synchronicity.
Great stuff!

----------


## Marc Woodward

Ed, thanks, you are officially my no 1 fan!! Seriously, you're too kind but thanks anyway,
Cheers
Marc


http://www.myspace.com/marcwoodward

----------


## Dobe

My latest coversion,strung up today, waiting on 70's for the bottom but pretty happy with it !!!!



BTW my knee isn't really that big ! :Mandosmiley: 

Marc- count me in as a fan, that F-4 sounds GREAT ! 2 tips for what it's worth:

Smile a litte - beginning of that video kinda creeped me out.

Maybe a chop here or there ?   Anyway, nice sounding mando/room. Your playing style reminds me of ME !

Keep on pickin !       :Smile:

----------


## Red Dawg

With some trepidation, here is my offering.  Some real good pickers on here, and while I picked up the mandolin a year ago to use as a rhythm instrument, I started to pick on it in earnest a month ago 

 ..I've been playing acoustic but just picked up the Mandobird and am loving it so far.

----------


## Kerry Krishna

To mark Woodward, the reason it is tuned down two steps is twofold: 1:  the scale is 18.25 inches and the strings are a bit large in the gauge (50,33,24,12) so tuning it down takes some stress off the neck, and 2: tuned two steps under CGDA, I can sing comfortably. It's right in my range. It is truly an amazing axe.

----------


## Kerry Krishna

Rolling Stones 'Paint It Black" Their 4th best song... ‎http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciNENkDZXlQ

----------


## Gina Le Faux

Here's a video of Eoin Teather and I playing "Farrell O'Gara", an Irish traditional reel. It was filmed on a webcam in Eoin's kitchen. We have some more clips that I will post shortly. I played this reel on my 93 Webber signed Flatiron Signature F5 mandolin

----------


## Marc Woodward

Hi Dobe, I know what you mean about the creepy start! I was watching the iphone which was hanging by it's case to see if it would stop swinging - looks a bit weird I know! (_I know where you live, I've been watching you. Just cos I hear voices doesn't mean they don't have good ideas.... etc)_

I didn't want to chop deliberately because I wanted to avoid making it too BG-y, but I take your point.

Nice Bach!  And good sound from your conversion.

Red Dawg, like the ZZ Top look with beard and 'bird - cool! Not 100% sure about the delay, I thought it detracted slightly from your excellent playing but that's just a personal preference thing I guess.

Nice playing Gina!

Marc

----------


## Ed Goist

Red Dawg, great job...I liked the slight delay, I thought it complimented the tune well.
Kerry, I really like the sound of _Paint it Black_ on that vintage Kay Kraft Mandola...An appropriately dark rendition of one of the great rock songs.
Gina, loved your take on Farrell O'Gara...Great jump and bounce! Oh, and your Weber sounds great.
Great stuff throughout on this thread.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Gina that was awesome, such a lovely relaxed feel and your Flatiron sounds so great - yet more proof that you can play irish traditional music on ANY mandolin, not just the commonly held belief that oval hole mandolins are mandatory!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Cathal Whelehan

> Gina that was awesome, such a lovely relaxed feel and your Flatiron sounds so great - yet more proof that you can play irish traditional music on ANY mandolin, not just the commonly held belief that oval hole mandolins are mandatory!
> 
> Cheers,
> Jill


Wholeheartedly seconded! Your Flatiron sounds absolutely fantastic but the way it was played is what really stands out. Superb! Another clip to be added to my favourites!

----------


## Gina Le Faux

> Gina that was awesome, such a lovely relaxed feel and your Flatiron sounds so great - yet more proof that you can play irish traditional music on ANY mandolin, not just the commonly held belief that oval hole mandolins are mandatory!
> 
> Cheers,
> Jill


Thanks Jill :-)  I used to think that oval soundholed mandolins were the best for Irish music but I think it's a case of developing your technique to suit the type of instrument that you are playing. I play a lot more gently on my F5 than I do on my A models because my F5 has the power and I don't need to force it. I have to be more precise and accurate on my F5 because it's loud and powerful, it punishes any inaccuracy on either the plectrum or the fingering. So, in many ways playing dance music on an F5 mandolin has tightened up my technique and opened up some more possibilities in terms of phrasing and ornamentation. 

Gina

----------


## Gina Le Faux

Thank you Cathal. I'm going to post some more clips in a few days :-)

Gina

----------


## Gina Le Faux

Thank you Ed. My mandolin gets better and better the more I play it. I need to change the strings and when I do I'll record some more tunes and then you can hear it at it's best :-)

Gina

----------


## Gina Le Faux

I hope to get a video camera soon, the last clip was filmed with a webcam. Any of you guys got any suggestions as to a cheap digital video camera please?

Thanks,
Gina

----------


## Jill McAuley

Some folks here have posted clips using those little Flip digital video cameras and the quality has always seemed grand, they seem to be fairly affordable, though the company got bought out and the cameras are being discontinued so that will likely effect stuff like technical support, software updates etc. I myself recently picked up one of those Zoom Q3 HD video cameras in the classifieds here and I'm very pleased with both the sound and picture quality on it - I'd been using a webcam prior to that and the quality on it was a wee bit rough.

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Kerry Krishna

Gina, lots of  local music stores that carry ZOOM pedals are also selling both the original ZOOM Q3 (old stock blowout price of $139 Canadian, but States and Canada $ are on par right now) and brand new  Zoom Q3HD ($320).  I bought the old Q3 original last July ( $289 bucks!!!) and it was terrific for posting vids to Youtube, but not much else. There is a tiny software package in the Q3's removable card that lets you post to YOUTUBE in only about 8 clicks, it's VERA easy to use. Within half an hour of getting it, you can have a Vid up on YOUTUBE.  I bought the Q3HD week before last, and it's pretty cool too, (look at the Paint It Black vid a few posts above this one to see it. It is just the Q3HD Camera and onboard mic) but I also bought a RODE HT1 large Diaphragm mic as an outboard sound source because of how and what I am recording. The new Zoom makes the old one  into a doorstop almost. The difference between the two cameras so far  mainly the picture. Love the new one. The old one, The audio is great, but picture quality is horrid.   On my Youtube channel almost all the vids were done with the Q3, so you can do a comparison if you want.

----------


## Gina Le Faux

Thanks for the information, I'll have a look at the Zoom cameras. 

Gina

----------


## journeybear

And now, the Not-Quite-Ready-For-Prime-Time Players ... I mean, The Real Malloys:



Taken on someone's iPhone, so quality is what it is. This is part of "Hard Livin'" by Justin Townes Earle. I am doing mostly cross-picking on my 1917 Gibson A with a Fishman MT 100 pickup through a bit of compression and phasing, for you gearheads - first time with this effects set-up, so still adjusting. Note my patented stage move - it's a pull-left-shoulder-back-to-raise-the-neck kind of a deal. It ain't much, but I got it, and know how to work it.  :Wink:  Also, you can't tell, but I have my Mandolin Café ball cap on. Of course!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Ed Goist

Love it JB. I'd really like to see/hear a cleaner video of you folks playing that song. Seems like it compliments the singer's vocal style quite nicely. From what I could tell you guys seemed right in the groove instrumentally as well. Thanks for posting.

----------


## journeybear

Thanks. You are too kind. That is a complicated little number, and I have _not_ found a groove for it yet. but cross-picking works quite nicely in these situations, especially if the chord pattern is suitable (it is, very much so.) We are planning a more serious video shoot for the Fourth Of July, with a real camera and such. The singer tends to pick the material, so it will indeed suit his voice, which is really pretty phenomenal. This is just the first, and we are grateful for it, but something more representative would be nice. All in time ...

----------


## ScottyA

This is just the intro of a tune and a little chopping in the verse, which I'm still trying to get used to.

----------


## abuteague

This video is a little bit different as my mandolin is providing background music for an instructional video. I'm the narrator/guide in the video. I was a bit intimidated by the camera. I've been trying to learn jig ornamentation and this is my first public crack at it. The tune is Miss Walsh. http://www.thesession.org/tunes/display/3395 It is a little bit tentative and slow. I'm embarrassed on all fronts  :Redface:  But sometimes you just have to go forth and try it out.

----------


## abuteague

Great Job JB and ScottyA. JB, we need to hear a better quality audio recording of your crosspicking. I'm particularly moved by your near 100 year old mandolin with modern effects on top. It is a compelling mix of old and new. I also want to express my admiration for ScottyA's first posts being his youtube video. It sounded great. Welcome. If we all could be so brave.

----------


## Kerry Krishna

Abut, what an amazing vid. Thanks for posting this.

----------


## journeybear

Thanks, abuteague. I am waiting for a recording of our radio appearance Wednesday, which, while it doesn't feature that song, has some pretty good stuff. Acoustic, though, so no effects. But Mondays show will be in full regalia. Details in the calendar.

I like your notion of combining the new and the old. I am less poetic and more pragmatic, just trying to use the best means to achieve an end, making music the way I want to hear it. That involves using this nice old mandolin with a good full sound, and using some effects that give it just a bit more oomph, and hopefully make people wig out a bit. Most of the night I use a MandoBird IV - it suits my purposes in the band more fully - but certain songs or styles go better with the Gibson.

Very cool video. I pretty much figured that was how they work, but seeing it all displayed so clearly is fascinating. I guess time stands still for a few seconds while you wind up the weights, eh?  :Wink:

----------


## abuteague

JB, Not only can I make time stand still, but sometimes I get up at 2am and I steal a whole hour of everyone's sleep. I give it back in the fall before I'm caught.

I've thought about using the clock as a huge metronome, recording "grandfather's clock" to it, or just playing up there. It can be hot in summer though and cold in winter, so perhaps in the fall...

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

http://www.youtube.com/user/MrMuddyM.../2/FCM04mGQaEU
Recent performance of an original tune from my cd, 'Sylvestrings'.

----------


## journeybear

> I've thought about using the clock as a huge metronome, recording "grandfather's clock" to it, or just playing up there. It can be hot in summer though and cold in winter, so perhaps in the fall...


Or at 2 AM ...  :Wink:

----------


## Ed Goist

Patrick, that's a lovely performance of a great song.  Love those lyrics.
Excellent instrumentation, tasteful mandolin playing, and fine singing on your part.
Thanks for posting!

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

'preciate that Ed! Thanks

----------


## masa618

Marc, 
It is the original piece of music of the splendid melody and sound!

masa618

----------


## Marc Woodward

Thanks Masa, appreciated!

Liked the song Patrick and nice tone from the mando.

Here's a link to a Soundcloud track from my current project (no vid yet I'm afraid). Mandolin gets a bit more exciting two thirds of the way through! Anyway, hope you like (I think I may have posted this a few weeks ago under the blues n jazz thread so apologies if you've already heard it!)
http://soundcloud.com/marc-woodward/2nd-time-broken-mp3
Cheers 
Marc
http://www.myspace.com/marcwoodward
http://www.myspace.com/kirkwoodbrowntrio

----------


## journeybear

Well, now!  :Mandosmiley: 



Perhaps this will help people realize it is not a toy.  :Cool:

----------


## Ed Goist

Excellent job, JB! Loved it.

----------


## Marc Woodward

Jimi! What happened Man - your guitar's shrunk!! Maybe it was a reaction to all that lighter fuel!
Excellent post, great fun and super cool. Gotta get one of those mandobirds....
Cheers
Marc

----------


## journeybear

No, man, I've just put on a few pounds.  :Wink:  And cut my hair, and become a rightie, and some other things ...  :Smile:  Must have been all that Spanish castle magic! Thanks, guys. I know it isn't what most people expect from a mandolin, even an electric one, but the wee beastie is capable of _so much,_ might as well push the envelope. I just wanna see, I wanna hear and see everything ...  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## mando on the side

Hi all! This is my first ever YouTube upload. I know, I'm late to the game...

This is my arrangement of the old hymn Be Thou My Vision, played in 4/4 instead of 3/4. Thanks for watching!

----------


## Toycona

Mando on the Side!!!!  Long time, and I mean a long time, no see. I'll send you a note with new jam coordinates. Welcome back!!!

----------


## Kerry Krishna

Sideo'mando, that was a terrific cross-picking piece. How about some more vids?

----------


## mando on the side

Thanks Kerry! All I have right now is the full version of the arrangement. Here you go:



Excuse the quality of the built in mic on my mac.

----------


## Theo W.

Mando on the side.. I really enjoyed that! 

Here's an instrumental attempt (there are too many words!) on Lay Down Your Weary Down. (On my new Eastman 815!)

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Nicely done, Theo. Looks like you have the grip and technique down. Took me forever to get that and still struggle. 

Here's one Dawn and I did hiding out from the heat yesterday. It is a Missouri tune I believe. I got it by Josh Johnson via Fred Stoneking.

----------


## swinginmandolins

A couple of new videos

----------


## Troy Mayfield

http://youtu.be/Hepu8OZX9gM
This is my first attempt at anything besides chords and single string melodies.  I was just running through the melody, trying to find the tune and rhythm. Be kind and gentle (or harsh and demeaning).  I would appreciate suggestions.

Oh yeah, the mandolin is a Kentucky KM172 and the pick is a golden gate

----------


## Don Grieser

Steve, you sound great on that tune. 

awesome playing, swinginmandolins.

Troy, you've got lots of good things happening there--you've got your right hand in motion and you keep it going, and your left hand is very efficient--fingers close to the fretboard. Now its just a function of putting in more time and playing to a metronome.

I played a few blues tunes last night. Lots of fun.


Before they turned the lights down low.

----------


## Ed Goist

Great stuff Don! Great stuff.
I'm re-posting these over in the Blues Mandolin social group.
Wonderful!

----------


## Don Grieser

Thanks, Ed, I appreciate your comments!

----------


## Jim Murton

me playing wildwood flower. my first video.

http://youtu.be/hA3w4hx6Sgg

----------


## Ed Goist

Really nice job, Jim!
I love the "old-timey" tone of your mandolin, too.
Thanks for posting.

----------


## Jim Murton

Thank You Ed, I will be posting more when i get the chance.

----------


## evmando

This is a video of my band NDN Booger playing an original tune titled "Manifest Destiny"

Im the long hair, but not the lass.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6H3D7...eature=related

----------


## Ed Goist

> This is a video of my band NDN Booger playing an original tune titled "Manifest Destiny"
> 
> Im the long hair, but not the lass.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6H3D7...eature=related


Nice! And I really like the "Big Ole Hearts Dancing in our Eyes" (?) video from the same performance.
You folks have a great sound.
Thanks for posting.

----------


## evmando

Ha thanks man, thats a John Prine and Iris Dement duo, real cute stuff.  That is actually pretty funny considering our singer and guitar player recently split up.  Us stringed four carry on under the name Sizzle Biscuit needless to say, we dont do that song anymore.

----------


## Michael Thompson

Well, I just got my mic stand and decided to test out my condenser mic with my The Loar LM-700 fresh back from the shop where they fitted a new CA bridge.

Why not have a little fun at the same time, right?

----------


## Marc Woodward

Damn - I listened to this and now I can't stop singing 'My fat baby loves to eat'! not going down well with my wife...

----------


## Maddie Witler

A video of me from a few months ago at Berklee College of Music's Mandolin Mashup...

Mandolin: Matt Witler
Guitar: Hayes Griffin
fiddle: John Mailander
Bass: Jared Henderson

http://youtu.be/Y9u2OUJEmuM

----------


## Dan Hoover

really nice matt.. :Smile:

----------


## Don Grieser

Walked out of the house this morning to a huge double rainbow. Set it to some mandolin family music.  :Smile:

----------


## Mike Bunting

Lovely, both visually and sonically.

----------


## pjlama

Just an experiment folks, that was with the cam and mic on my lap top going to try another pass with the flip.

http://youtu.be/xMRdMjAapqw

----------


## pjlama

Well the Flip seems to be a big improvement but I am struggling with the embedding part also I'm just goofing on the playing but figured I'd share anyway. 

http://youtu.be/FFyXJKT4eRU


Ok so I've completely failed at embedding a youtube clip, I'm going to bed, somebody can tell me what I'm doing wrong in the morning  :Crying:

----------


## rico mando

> Ok so I've completely failed at embedding a youtube clip, I'm going to bed, somebody can tell me what I'm doing wrong in the morning


the video takes time to go through youtube filters . in case your posting porn . let me try

----------


## sgarrity

I don't think I've posted this before.  Heart of the Heartland by Peter Ostroushko on the mandola:

----------


## Ed Goist

Fantastic job Shaun! Really enjoyed that.
Thanks for posting.

----------


## Don Grieser

Yes, sir. Beautiful tune, great playing, and some really fine tremolo. Caught the spirit of the tune, I'd say.

----------


## rico mando

Guess this is me and my band but hear you go

----------


## amanco45

http://youtu.be/XYn7Q13Vd0Y

This is my daughter Katie.  She is 12 and has been playing the piano since she was 6 and has decided to try out the mandolin. The whole string thing works well for her and after about 9 lessons I would say she is doing pretty good!  :Mandosmiley: 
She has an amazing innate ability of perfect pitch hearing and all I can say is that she is a truly gifted musician.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Well done Katie!! I'd say she's doing more than pretty good - tell her to keep up the good work!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## amanco45

> Well done Katie!! I'd say she's doing more than pretty good - tell her to keep up the good work!
> 
> Cheers,
> Jill



Thanks!  Katie and I (her dad) are going to see Sierra Hull on Sep 17th at a Bluegrass festival not far from where we live. (central Ohio)  I told her that one thing about playing the mandolin is that you will always be in good company and meet the nicest people!

----------


## Marc Woodward

I posted this already under the Andy Manson thread but thought I'd go for a second bite of the cherry for anyone who didn't see it there! Apologies... Anyway, a little tune I've called From here to Portugal ( Andy now lives and works out there) played oon my new mandolin. Enjoy!
Cheers 
Marc

----------


## mtucker

great playing there, Marc...your new mandolin has got the goods!

----------


## Don Grieser

Really fine playing and a wonderful tune. Your new mandolin is fabulous.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Great stuff Marc, lovely playing, lovely instrument!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Marc Woodward

Well here's my old mando! This session has just gone 'live' although we recorded it back in June. A tune of mine called Giovanni's Waltz. I promise I won't post anything else for a while - enough shameless self promotion already!  :Wink: 
Marc

----------


## Ed Goist

Marc; fantastic stuff on both videos!
Do you still have the F4? If so, may I request an A/B video of the same tune played on both the F4 and the Manson?
It should be interesting and fun to hear the differences.
By the way, I LOVE the tone of that Manson.

----------


## Marc Woodward

Thanks Ed, might be an interesting exercise. The Manson is smooth and rounded - if I don't play it hard I can get ( on a good day!) the kind of bell like fluidity that Chris Thile or Simon Mayor achieve. However the oval hole Gibson (its actually an F2) has tons of punch and for blues numbers seems impossible to beat. I think on this 'Songs from the shed' vid the mando is so loud that the little mic on the camera was distorting slightly!).
Either way I'm very pleased/lucky, they're both great mandos. 
Cheers
Marc

----------


## Toycona

Wow, Marc. That was really, really cool!

----------


## journeybear

Here's a clip from a radio appearance last week. A local storefront station does a feature for locals every Wednesday. Last week I helped out a friend on some of his original songs. This is one rare time when the camera survived the experience.  :Wink:  This was shot on a pretty nice digital camera, so it looks good but sounded better over the airwaves or internet. Still, it came out pretty well, especially considering we had played these songs all of three or four times before. Note clever use of doublestops and third notes (in other words, I am scrounging around in my bag of tricks and trying to look cool at the same time) and also the ubiquitous Mandolin Café hat.  :Mandosmiley:  He is tapping his foot on a tambourine, by the way, and the clunk you hear about a half-minute in is one of the jangles falling out and hitting the floor.





This guy is a pretty interesting character. He's spent some time riding the rails all over the country, and how he ended up here isn't too clear, but he supportas himself selling coconuts and doing odd jobs. This song touches on some of his unhappy childhood, but it's served up with a pretty lighthearted melody. The start got cut off; the first verse goes like this:

"My pop says I'm an accident, he takes lots of medicine he keeps in a wooden chest
A stranger's name on the bottle, he's been sleeping for a while, my grandma says it's all for the best"

With that in mind, it was pretty surprising that his dad called in to congratulate him. Guess he wasn't listening to the words too closely.  :Wink:  Then again, parental pride often takes priority in such moments.

----------


## Trey Young

Well I just visited this thread for the first time in a while and have been reminded that I should check this one more often.  Some really great videos guys and gals.  Marc, that Giovanni's Waltz is a great tune and that F2 sounds great.  After watching these videos I have second thoughts on posting this one, but here goes.  This is Georgia Railroad played on my Elkhorn F-5.

----------


## jambalaya

Hey y'all! My name's Rob and i played guitar for years and then picked up my wife's mando about 3 months ago, bought my own shortly after, and haven't really picked up a guitar since. Anyways, here are a few clips of me with a rover rm50. there are a few mistakes but i hope you like em. please be gentle. the sound was recorded with a zoomh2 field recorder and if ya haven't seen them, they're really nice for the price(under $200). this site has been extremely helpful thanks alot. vids seem to be out of sync. youtube did it . sorry for that.


highwayman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlKqqAEH0rY

just pickin around

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQHY9RQy2RE

deal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCvb1TX_CQw

----------


## Ed Goist

Hi Rob:
That was great!
I like your chord strumming pattern on _Highwayman_ - Interesting and unique.
I like the other two videos a lot also - Really nice version of Deal. (Gotta' love The Dead!)
Nicely done. Thanks for posting.

----------


## jambalaya

thanks for listening

----------


## Michael Thompson

I made my own arrangement of "Have I Told You Lately (That I Love You)" by Lulu Belle and Scotty for a contest and put it in 3/4 time to give it a waltz feel.

If you like it, I'd appreciate votes for the contest here: http://contest.hayloftgang.com/entry/190987

----------

brose

----------


## rico mando

> Here's a clip from a radio appearance last week. A local storefront station does a feature for locals every Wednesday. Last week I helped out a friend on some of his original songs. This is one rare time when the camera survived the experience.  This was shot on a pretty nice digital camera, so it looks good but sounded better over the airwaves or internet.


its a very catchy tune . nice work guys , too bad about the mix , would love to hear it again if it is ever redone .

----------


## journeybear

Thanks, rico. I have a CD of the broadcast audio but haven't figured out how to trim it to an acceptable size for upload yet.

jambalaya - I took the liberty of embedding your vidclips. Hope you don't mind. For future reference, it's pretty easy. Click on the red Tube icon above the pane (in advanced mode), paste the youtube tag into the pop-up blank (just the string of characters after the v=), and there ya go! And in case no one has said so yet, welcome to the Café!

highwayman



just pickin around



deal

----------


## Ed Goist

> Here's a clip from a radio appearance last week. ...snip...


Excellent JB. I really enjoyed that. 
I don't know how I missed this the first time around. Glad Rico's comment bumped the post.
Thanks for posting!

----------


## Robert Moreau

Just thought I would share...
A friend and I enjoyed yesterday's national holiday here in Tokyo by heading to a local park and having a casual guitar / mandolin Jam. (Strictly amateur, but lots of fun).  There is always a fantastic atmosphere to these jams, a wide variety of music, and usually a few people who stop to enjoy the tunes.



Cheers,

Rob

----------


## Max Girouard

Here is a video of me playing a Garcia mandolin I built.

----------


## dreadhead

I guess I'm looking for some tips from some of the better players. I've only had the opportunity to play mandolin with a few guitarists over the last year or two. I'm more of a guitar player although I did play dobro in a bluegrass band in the late nineties. I started getting into bluegrass guitar & more recently mandolin after moving to France (I've lived here almost 10 years).....I moved here from Nashville, TN, lived in Johnson City, TN before that & grew up in Asheville. I moved from basically the Shrangra-La  for this kind of music to the Sahara. 

I did two takes.  

http://youtu.be/OnA1OeS9Q4E

http://youtu.be/a3MiRWTyyKk

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Joseph, seems like you have take to the mandolin pretty well. My only suggestion would be to dig in a bit. I actually learned to play the mandolin with an infant in the house and the first time I went to a jam I realized I could only play in infant-sleeping volume. Took a while to get away from that. That being said, that's only a suggestion. I definitely don't consider myself one of the "better" players here...just an enthusiast and something I noticed. 

Here's Dawn and I doing some Skillet Lickers "Rocky Pallet". I generally don't care much for C tunes, but I this one I like.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Great stuff from the two of you as always - lovely tune!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## formaldehyde-jo

Here I am just messing around one day when I was bored :P

http://youtu.be/vDBVGQ6NcYM

----------


## adizz

Here's a link to a video I did of my copperhead F5. this mandolin is for sale so if this is against the rules please let me know. My camera isnt great but it isnt horrible. thanks 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joECt-gOHio

----------


## disguiseglasses

Though it's not the greatest audio fidelity and though I certainly won't impress anyone with the "solo" (scoff, cough and gag!), this was a really fun video to make with a few friends of mine of a song I wrote early this summer.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbJKW9Ltrtk

----------


## jambalaya

i really liked that red haired boy dreadhead.

----------


## dreadhead

> i really liked that red haired boy dreadhead.


Thank you!

----------


## Don Grieser

I played the Ancient Way Fall Festival Oct. 1 with my friend Gregg Daigle. Here's a couple videos from our set. I'm wearing my red mandocafe hat, playing a Campanella Dué, using a K&K internal pickup through a Radial ToneBone PZ-Pre into the board. Gregg's running his Collings through a Fishman Aura.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Great stuff Don, and of course your Campanella sounds fantastic!!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## evmando

Heres a quick number by my band Sizzle Biscuit, sorry about the terrible video quality ha.

----------


## MandolinFWB

Foolin' around with my Ratliff mandolin.

[/YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/user/mandolin.../7/yiE5SO8WfCQ

----------


## MandolinFWB

Arkansas Traveler

http://www.youtube.com/user/mandolin.../5/npTfk2JaN68

----------


## jambalaya

here's a version of autumn leaves that i learned off of the tabledit page. thanks again for the great resources on this sight.

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

Here's a clip of the Grant Farm performance at Targhee this year, a Tyler Grant original named after his former roommate and fill-in guest for the show, "Chris Pandolfi".  You can get this tune on Tyler's album "Up the Neck".

----------


## tburcham

White Dove



Jamming at the Jackson TN iHOP

Tim Burcham - Lead Vocals & Guitar
David Killingsworth - Lead Fiddle
Dennis Bumgardner - Fiddle
Jeff Long - Lead Guitar
Jim Phillips - Upright Bass
Terry Lewis - Mandolin

----------


## tburcham

Tennessee Blues


Jamming at the Jackson TN iHOP

Tim Burcham - Lead Vocals & Guitar
David Killingsworth - Lead Fiddle
Dennis Bumgardner - Fiddle
Jeff Long - Lead Guitar
Jim Phillips - Upright Bass
Terry Lewis - Mandolin

----------


## tburcham

Angel Band

 

Jamming at the Jackson TN iHOP

Tim Burcham - Lead Vocals & Guitar
David Killingsworth - Lead Fiddle
Dennis Bumgardner - Fiddle
Jeff Long - Lead Guitar
Jim Phillips - Upright Bass
Terry Lewis - Mandolin

----------


## Bill Snyder

Tim,
Ya'll sound good. 
I noticed you did not list one of the musicians playing. Is it because he was playing the banjo  :Smile:  ?

----------


## tburcham

> Tim,
> Ya'll sound good. 
> I noticed you did not list one of the musicians playing. Is it because he was playing the banjo  ?


Hey Bill  :Laughing:   No, I simply did no know his name.  He and his wife are great singers and musicians.

Tim

----------


## evmando

All these videos sound great, not to mention the ideal location for a jam :D

----------


## Phil Jolly

Picking a tune in Humboldt Redwoods State Park in California. Maybe the coolest place I've ever played music.

----------


## F-2 Dave

Nice, Phil.

----------


## Marc Woodward

Here's a blues standard done mandolin stylee. For my friend Ed Goist who seems to like this kinda thing! :Grin:  - and any other blues mandolin fans!
Cheers all,
Marc

----------


## journeybear

Nice! Like the walkdown-turnaround. A lot of guitarists (and people who are used to guitars) think this can be done only on guitars. Ha! (I like doing this in E, with the open E string ringing - _just like on a guitar!)_ And nice ending - any time you can throw in a three octave descending line, do it! Sweet!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Marc Woodward

Thanks Journeybear! Yeah, the three octave walkdown just kind of happened - I found myself up the neck, couldn't think of anything else interesting to do so I figured it was time to leave!!

Marc
http://www.myspace.com/marcwoodward
http://www.kirkwoodbrowntrio.com
http://www.facebook.com/marcowoodward

----------


## Ed Goist

> Here's a blues standard done mandolin stylee. For my friend Ed Goist who seems to like this kinda thing! - and any other blues mandolin fans!
> Cheers all,
> Marc
> ...snipped fantastic video...


*Wow! Absolutely fantastic Marc!*
Man, that was brilliant. 
Can't wait for another album...Please keep us posted!

----------


## Dennis Verhiest

Last sunday I just couldn't wait for band practise and made this little video  :Smile:

----------


## journeybear

Yet another take on this old warhorse ...




We had been together about three months at this point. We have gotten better at this in the three months since, but this is OK, and also almost all we have available so far. No apologies for the stage presence approach. I am of the Just-Stand-There-And-Play school of thought on this. Worked for Jerry Garcia, works for me. Let the front man do all that theater and interaction; I'll just concentrate on the music.

----------


## journeybear

From the same gig, different cameraman, different axe, and some other differences ...



For some reason unbeknownst to me, this hilarious award-winning bit of satire from Hayes Carll is our most requested song. Go figure. I am sure we are the only band here doing this, so somehow word has gone out. I have made some changes to my rig - got the Morley Volume/Wah working again, so I don't have to use this cheesy backup, a Korg multi-effector, this setting being a combined compressor/wah whose clunky attack I find a bit bothersome, and I have also done away with the Boss Phase 90, as I get a nicer sound with slight washes with the Morley. But hey, you get the idea - I'm filling the pedal steel role - and until we have some better videos, these should give y'all some idea what we're up to. Plus you get to see that oh-so-cool cap in action.  :Grin:

----------


## Ed Goist

Great stuff Journeybear!
Looking forward to seeing & hearing more.

----------


## Marc Woodward

Not a vid I'm afraid but a link to Soundcloud where I've just posted the latest recording by my trio (The Kirkwood Brown Trio). I'm playing a Weber octave mandolin on this. (The OM break is just after 2 mins in if you're impatient!).

http://soundcloud.com/marc-woodward/tonight

Hope you like! Come visit us (and 'like' our page at http://www.facebook.com/kirkwoodbrowntrio
Cheers,
Marc

----------


## Darren Bailey



----------

masa618, 

Pick&Grin, 

WaxwellHaus

----------


## Backlineman

Here's my Dad's group The Summer Strummers; The Chautauqua Institute's Favorite Sing Along String Band.
http://www.youtube.com/user/backline.../0/DAL-ziFcyeA

----------


## Brian Ray



----------


## Justus True Waldron

Journeybear - your a key wester? I recognized schooner wharf in your video. My girlfriend's band lives down there half the year and plays at schooners all the time (The Doerfels). I wonder if you've crossed paths?

----------


## Barry Wilson

Hi guys. I just joined. I got my first mandolin 4 weeks ago. I fell in love. I quit smoking about 8 months ago to start singing again and bought an e cig. then 4 weeks ago sold all my e cig stuff and used the money to buy my mandolin. it's just a cheapo epiphone, but I'll replace it with a better one some day.

I also started playing harmonica 8 weeks ago. this song I am writing for a friend's rc video. he does these cool videos of different rc cars and planes and such, and this is going to go for video 2 of an rc forklift. so I called the song Pallet Shuffle.

I am redoing the vocals today as this was first time through for most everything on the song. I played all the parts aside from the drum machine

http://vimeo.com/31672996

----------

WaxwellHaus

----------


## brmichaelpaul

From our monastery in Corbara, Corsica:

----------

lowtone2, 

Pick&Grin

----------


## Scotti Adams

Heres one from 1996

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zp5EQ-GDiGw&NR=1


Passed alot of water since then. Didnt even know these existed. This was a group I played with called Higher Ground. Good ol bunch of boys. We lost the Dobro player, Bordley Polk, to lung cancer this past year.

----------


## Backlineman

1914 Gibson F4 Passed down from my Great Grandfather Joseph Ivers, Mandolin Orchestra Leader, Music Teacher, and Gibson Mandolin Company Agent. Recently given to me by my father. 
A John Prine Song, Angel From Montgomery (Gender Reversed Lyrics)

----------


## Backlineman

Here's another, an original song showcasing the 1914 F4 I recently was given by my father. Not sure if I'm doing this correctly. Can't seem to get the Youtube video to post, but here's the link:

----------


## mando1man

I'm pickin an F-4 and my buddy is pickin my style O Gibson guitar:

----------


## tburcham

Rob,
  I love it!  What a cool tune...love the timing changes.  Beautifully played!

----------


## mando1man

Thanks for the kind words tburcham. The chart was from the easrly 1900's. It was fun to play in on vintage instruments of that period. Come to think of it, when I was in the Nashville mandolin Ensemble, we recorded that song on our last CD, All the Rage" and also on our Mel Bay performance video. Check that out, this the big group with Butch Baldassari and Charlie Derrington:

----------

lowtone2

----------


## wildpikr

Nashville Mandolin Ensemble - how cool!  I have All the Rage, Plectrasonics and Bach, Beatles and Bluegrass, too.  This is a good tune; any chance of getting a copy of the chart for this tune? :Whistling: 

Thanks!

----------


## bratsche

Here's some recent Bach renditions of mine on mandola:

Sarabande from Cello Suite No. 6
I'm playing a mandola tuned as an OM, which incidentally lets me play it in the original key of D major.

Brandenburg Concerto No. 6, 1st Movement
Multitracking of regular CGDA tuned mandolas, used where violas were originally intended.

bratsche

----------


## Brent Hutto

> Brandenburg Concerto No. 6, 1st MovementMultitracking of regular CGDA tuned mandolas, used where violas were originally intended.


Per your comments on the YouTube page I agree that the audio quality is exemplary. This is also a particularly fine example of your playing. Wonderfully lively performance which totally does justice to the tune.

----------


## bratsche

Thanks, Brent!  
I keep meaning to explain (in case anyone is wondering) that for my accompaniment on the Brandenburg 6th, I swiped a MIDI version of it that I found online, took it apart, isolated the harpsichord and cello lines, gave them all the voice of the harpsichord, then added them to the mix and finally altered them to fit my tempo.  

So, in a somewhat bassackward modus operandi,  I recorded my parts first, and added the accompaniment afterward, instead of playing to it.   It was actually an afterthought, when I realized the recording was missing something!

(Ain't Audacity grand?  :Laughing:  )

bratsche

----------


## Barry Wilson

I'm still a noob but dam this is fun. my bud Tom popped over tonight. He's a great guitar player. he grabbed my acoustic and figured this tune out tonight while here. we were sipping some rum in coffees, having a visit. I was showing the recording equipment. I recorded a part he wrote, overdubbed and then after we got his tune in I grabbed the mandolin. tom hasn't jammed with me since I started mandolin 6 weeks ago... still lots to learn but I really am digging mandolin like no other instrument.

----------

Tommie

----------


## Malcolm G.

If you sound that good after only 6 weeks.... well, I hate you!

And that little Epiphone ya rode in on!

 :Smile:

----------


## Barry Wilson

we tried to record that 3 times. stupid pick flew out of my fingers twice haha. I was actually using the different hold I read about on the forum here this week. it's different getting used to. appreciate the comment though... my inflated ego grows more

----------


## Martin Stevens

No mando focus here, but you gotta hear Molly's voice..

----------


## Duff

Here's me playing with my bluegrass band copperwood last Friday

----------


## Paul Cowham

ok - here is me playing with a good friend of mine and I think a great singer songwriter, Ian Reynolds

----------

Astro

----------


## Marc Woodward

'Lately'

Played on my Andy Manson 3 point F5



Hope u like!
Cheers
Marc

----------

Astro

----------


## Tavy

Darn it Marc, you've been off and practicing again haven't you???  :Wink: 

Lovely playing, on a great sounding mandolin, John.

----------


## Duff

> 'Lately'
> 
> Played on my Andy Manson 3 point F5
> 
> 
> 
> Hope u like!
> Cheers
> Marc


Nice  :Smile:

----------


## Marc Woodward

Thanks John and Duff! 
(Like your cylinderback John - I'll look forward to seeing it next time I'm over your way!)

Cheers,
Marc

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Here's one from our show this past Sunday, "Five Miles From Town". A little crooked but a cool tune.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Great stuff Steve, really enjoyed that one!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Ben Milne

A little loose, but I thought I'd share a video to celebrate a new axe...

----------


## Bill Snyder

Never mind

----------


## Harrmob

testing iphone video, testing 1, 2,

----------


## Darren Bailey

http://www.youtube.com/user/crowebro...12/z3DLDKZ0sN4

http://www.youtube.com/user/crowebro...12/z3DLDKZ0sN4http://www.youtube.com/user/crowebro...12/z3DLDKZ0sN4The holidays are a time for making up tunes.http://www.youtube.com/user/crowebro...12/z3DLDKZ0sN4

----------


## Darren Bailey



----------


## Scotti Adams

Another one I found from 1996..sure have passed alot of water since then

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNYMXon1BzY

----------


## gregsguitars

Not a Mandolin player but I do have a few videos....

----------


## mandopete

Now someone needs to do some videos on fake Gibson mandolins.

 :Whistling:

----------


## Kip Carter

I gots one of those.. they did a really bad job  with the copy... for instance where the Gibson logo would be it says. Ibenez!! Hmmmm wait no this is an Ibenez.. still sings pertty...  :Smile: 
Kip...

----------


## swinginmandolins

An ipod video of my chord solo arrangement of T Monks Blue Monk.

----------


## Ed Goist

Very nice Terry. Thanks for posting.

----------


## swinginmandolins

> Very nice Terry. Thanks for posting.


Thanks Ed!!

----------


## Bruce Clausen

Scotti, that was terrific!  Tricky tune, and you all really nailed it.  Thanks for putting it out there for us.  Looks like I'll be spending some time going through the rest of the set.

----------


## sgarrity

Here's two new ones in AEAE tuning:

----------


## Marc Woodward

Well played Terry, a tricky piece! That chordal style makes me think of Jethro - no bad thing!

Shaun - a couple of cool tunes ! I've never tried the AEAE tuning, very interesting!
Thanks for posting,
Cheers
Marc

----------


## swinginmandolins

[QUOTE=Marc Woodward;1006461]Well played Terry, a tricky piece! That chordal style makes me think of Jethro - no bad thing!

Thanks Marc!

----------


## Gelsenbury

I love lurking on this thread! To see mere mortals (just like me) play mandolin so well (unlike me) is one of the most inspiring things about this forum. This morning, I especially enjoyed Darren Bailey's and Shaun Garrity's videos while drinking my morning coffee. Thanks guys, for making Monday morning a better place to be.  :Smile:

----------


## Maddie Witler

My good friend Patrick Gunning and I jamming on the tune "Forked Deer" in my last few days home for winter break.

----------


## Barry Wilson

I love this thread. seeing people have fun playing is the best

----------


## Dan Voight

> My good friend Patrick Gunning and I jamming on the tune "Forked Deer" in my last few days home for winter break.


Nice playing you guys. You're sounding better and better all of the time Matt.

----------


## brmichaelpaul

A cover song I recorded on my new ipod touch using garageband, kind of an experiment to see what it could do. It was just four quick takes to put the tracks down, mostly improvised...  hoping to get things tighter to record some originals.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3WvM2BNGyo

----------


## brmichaelpaul

A cover song I recorded on my new ipod touch using garageband, kind of an experiment to see what it could do. It was just four quick takes to put the tracks down, mostly improvised...  hoping to get things tighter to record some originals.

http://www.youtube.com/user/brmichaelpaul?feature=mhee

----------


## John Adrihan

Nice. What did you use for a Mic?

----------


## brmichaelpaul

> Nice. What did you use for a Mic?


since I still haven't got an irig (or other 3 phase equivalent) I just used the internal mic on the ipod, which surprisingly is pretty solid.

----------


## pefjr

> ok - here is me playing with a good friend of mine and I think a great singer songwriter, Ian Reynolds


I like this, Excellent to Outstanding. Like your avatar too, nice

----------


## Jim Hilburn

This is me along with Dave Merritt at a Ringtones show at a local coffee shop. There are 3 girls in the band but this was the boy band part of the show.
As you can see, I hold the pick a little differently than everyone else, but I've been playing mandolin for over 40 years and began my musical journey as a drummer.

----------


## JeffD

> Here's two new ones in AEAE tuning:


Your Breakin' Up Christmas is really great. Fun to listen to.

I have been doing some playing in AEAE and while I can't get used to it, every now and then its scary good fun.

----------


## JeffD

> I love this thread. seeing people have fun playing is the best


There is a way that this is all that matters.

----------


## Paul Cowham

> I like this, Excellent to Outstanding. Like your avatar too, nice


Thanks for that Pefjr,
Really nice to get some good feedback, and slightly sureal (in a good way) to hear this coming all the way from Las Vegas  :Smile: 

My avatar came about as I have a friend who is a talented artist and he offered to paint a picture of me playing the mandolin which he did. It did feel a little weird to put a scan this up here but seemed like a shame not to.

----------


## GKWilson

Sounds good Jim. Looks like fun.
Your mandolins sounds great. Who made it. :Grin: 
Gary

----------


## brmichaelpaul

Ladies and gentlemen, I am proud to present my first all original music video, written, performed, and produced by yours truly brother Michael Paul. It sort of freaks me out a bit putting my own stuff out there for the first time... more tunes to come!

http://www.youtube.com/user/brmichaelpaul?feature=mhee

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

Here's an arrangement of Dark Eyes.  The intro and last variation are from David Peters (transcribed in the Mel Bay book Mandolin 2000), and the middle arpeggiated variation is transcribed from Charlie Provenza off the album "An Evening at Gorky Park".

----------


## pefjr

> here's an arrangement of dark eyes.


wow!

----------


## Rosemary Philips

> Ladies and gentlemen, I am proud to present my first all original music video, written, performed, and produced by yours truly brother Michael Paul. It sort of freaks me out a bit putting my own stuff out there for the first time... more tunes to come!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/brmichaelpaul?feature=mhee


Very cool! Hope to see more from you!

----------


## brmichaelpaul

> Very cool! Hope to see more from you!


Thanks, I appreciate it.  I would have had some more stuff coming out soon... but I dropped my ipod last night that had all my garageband recordings, and the screen is now busted.  It is going to put me out of the game for a while...

----------


## Shawn Gambrel

Me and my friend messing around, quite a few mistakes but we where just playing around

----------


## Trey Young

Here's my take on Jenny Lynn, done with an Elkhorn F-5 in sawmill (AEAE) tuning.

----------


## Barry Wilson

what is sawmill tuning?

----------


## Trey Young

Pipeous,
  Sawmill tuning is also called cross tuning, but in my case I tuned the G strings up to A and the D strings up to E, so the mandolin is tuned AEae.  It's more common with fiddlers and banjer pickers I guess, but it allows for some good drones in that key and it's an easy way to switch a song up and play it in a different octave.  Here's a previous discussion from the cafe:
http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...Sawmill-tuning

----------


## Barry Wilson

well that's cool. I was plinking on the fiddle last night and actually making noise resembling scales. might have to tune the fiddle to that and see what happens. interesting. I learn so much from this place my head feels about ready to explode at times

----------


## Darren Bailey

a little crosspicking using a capo

----------


## Dan Voight



----------


## mandobassman

> Here's an arrangement of Dark Eyes.  The intro and last variation are from David Peters (transcribed in the Mel Bay book Mandolin 2000), and the middle arpeggiated variation is transcribed from Charlie Provenza off the album "An Evening at Gorky Park".


Nice job. I've heard Dave play that intro and have a recording of him doing it as well.  You covered it nicely.

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

Thank you, Larry and pefjr!  Nowhere near the tone, speed, or finesse that David produced, but it's a work in progress :Smile:   I really love his style, wish that I could have met him.  It's great that folks who never got the chance have a few resources (Art in America, Masters of the Mandolin, Mel Bay "Dark Eyes" arrangement, etc.) to examine his playing and influences.  It would be great to hear him today, no doubt he would be at the top of the heap.     

Great playing, Dan!

----------


## mandotim1955

This is an old standard played by the Slippery Hill Boys, the band I play with. Please note; the guitar player is on banjo, and the banjo player is on guitar! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAISV...&feature=share
Tim

----------


## Martin Stevens

My friend Ben and I are in Maui right now and we performed a couple songs with Hawaiian singer Keali'i Reichel. Here's a couple songs.. (Warning: Not bluegrass  :Wink:  Also, videos are quiet but sound alright with headphones) 

This is one of HIS songs that we did (in Hawaiian)

----------


## Martin Stevens

And here's "Hallelujah"

----------


## bonesatr

Here's my brothers and I..



and here's a link to our page..
http://www.facebook.com/rogerssilversandallen

and you can download it all FOR FREE.. here!!
http://soundcloud.com/rogerssilversandallen/sets

hope you enjoy!

----------

Chuck Leyda

----------


## Brad Weiss

my most recent. My old Gibson A4 sounds ok, I think.

----------


## Martin Stevens

Here's a song from our set at Wintergrass this weekend.

----------


## mandopete

> Here's a song from our set at Wintergrass this weekend.



I'm bummed that I missed your set with Jake, that guy is clear off the charts good! 

You guys sounded great - can't wait to hear your new recording.

Pete

----------


## Gary S

In honor of Howard Armstrong's birthday today, here is  our rendition of his outstanding song "Yes Pappy Yes".

----------


## brmichaelpaul

A quick recording I made to test my new audio set-up using garageband and a beyerdynamic TX-60 mic. One of my favorites from a long and soulful American tradition.
Instruments used: Gibson L-G2 (1942), and my custom edition weber mandolin.



check out other videos at http://www.youtube.com/user/brmichaelpaul?feature=mhee

----------


## ourgang

Here's one of my group.  We call ourselves "My Favorite Bluegrass Band.

----------


## ourgang

WOW!!  Very, very nice Bones.

----------


## ourgang

Double post - Delete

----------


## sgarrity

Dusty Miller on a Kimble A5

----------


## Ronbo



----------

samsondale

----------


## sgarrity

You certainly did that justice Ron!!

----------


## Ronbo

Thanks Shaun!

----------


## Martin Stevens

In honor of St Patty's day, here's a video of me with Dan Crary and Steve Spurgin..

----------


## Ronbo

Very nice!!

----------


## Don Grieser

Great playing on Green Leaf Fancy, Ron. I've been wanting to learn that one.

Shaun, you rock on Dusty Miller.

Thanks for posting, Martin. Wow!

----------


## masa618

I felt that arrangement to change the conventional image was considered to be it as for this song and it with very splendid harmony!

----------


## Martin Stevens

> I felt that arrangement to change the conventional image was considered to be it as for this song and it with very splendid harmony!


???

----------


## brmichaelpaul

Hi folks, this is a song I wrote inspired by the work of David Lynch. I am playing my Weber special edition on the recording. I would love to hear your feedback. This is my 2nd all original song, and I kind of put myself a little further out there on this one so I am kind of on pins and needles...

----------


## aneumann01

Here's my version of an old Patty Loveless song "On Down The Line." It was late and I didn't want to wake my son but it was a good clip of what I want to do with this song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgG9cqcP3aQ

----------


## Ed Goist

> Here's my version of an old Patty Loveless song "On Down The Line." It was late and I didn't want to wake my son but it was a good clip of what I want to do with this song.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgG9cqcP3aQ


Absolutely Wonderful! 
I really enjoyed that.
Thank you for posting.

----------


## aneumann01

> Absolutely Wonderful! 
> I really enjoyed that.
> Thank you for posting.


Thanks for watching. I appreciate it. I've been a folk artist for years but I've always been a big fan of Hillbilly Blues and am really wanting to kind of get in to that with my mandolin. I hope I'm getting closer to it a little more everyday. :0)

----------


## Mike Bunting

> I felt that arrangement to change the conventional image was considered to be it as for this song and it with very splendid harmony!


.
????? Translation?

----------


## Janos

This is a tune from an acoustic duo concert a few weeks back. Lucas Beukers wrote the melody and plays bass. After the theme it's all improvisation on the chords. I play my great Ellis A5 that I bought last year.

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## pickloser

Oh so nice, Janos, and that Ellis is indeed great!

----------


## brmichaelpaul

Here is a ditty I put together with my Weber Custom Special Edition. Enjoy!

----------


## Tim Pike

Love the break at :56, that Weber sounds so nice. Great tune by-the-way!

----------


## brmichaelpaul

> Love the break at :56, that Weber sounds so nice. Great tune by-the-way!


Thanks Tim!  I've had this mandolin for a little over two years now, and I think that the cedar top if finally really "breaking-in", it is getting warmer and rounder every day.

his is a cowboy classic I put together recently... (I realize now I should have redone the vocals, oh well)

----------


## masa618

> .
> ????? Translation?


I am sorry, everybody. It became wrong content.

----------


## brmichaelpaul

I have hesitated putting this out for awhile, it is pretty heart wrenching introspective stuff, and so have that in mind as you listen. Catharsis… big big catharsis

Anyway I discovered, making this track, the powerful effect of playing a two mandolin break with one mandolin playing the melody in tremolo and the other improvising, which I dug a lot. Tell me what you all think

peace,
br Michael Paul

----------


## Lukas J

Here is a video of my band playing a tune I wrote. We recorded this last night at Rico's, the local jazz bar in Pullman, WA. My jazz saxophone roots definitely come out in my in-progress improv... there's a less-than-discreet Charlie Parker quote at 1:55. Thanks for listening... what do you think?

----------


## brmichaelpaul

> Here is a video of my band playing a tune I wrote. We recorded this last night at Rico's, the local jazz bar in Pullman, WA. My jazz saxophone roots definitely come out in my in-progress improv... there's a less-than-discreet Charlie Parker quote at 1:55. Thanks for listening... what do you think?


Killer break brother, I wish the sound was better.... Nice Mandolin too by the way...

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

Here's a clip from the '09 Green and Bluegrass festival down at Colorado College in Co. Springs.  Keith Reed (banjo player from Open Road) runs a bluegrass program there and brings in a guest artist every year to put on workshops and perform at this yearly mini-festival.  Back in '09, the guest was my former ETSU classmate and crackerjack multi-instrumentalist Josh Goforth (on guitar in this vid).  Rounding out the band is the incredible Gene Libbea on bass, and sitting in for this tune on vocals is Co. College student Juliet Gordon.  A little impromtu "I Go Walking After Midnight".  The best break I've ever taken on camera happens at @ 2:30 :Smile: .

----------


## Bruce Clausen

Terrific!  Thanks, Jordan.  Always nice to see what you're up to.

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

Hi Bruce, thanks for the kind words, right back at you!  I'll be at Coombs in August, not sure how close we get to Vancouver on the way up there, but would love to meet you and pick a tune or two while I'm up that way.  Hope all is well, take care.

----------


## kasparwise

> post a video clip of you playing.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yw4B5...&feature=g-upl

 :Mandosmiley: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZd64...re=context-gau

 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Justus True Waldron

I've posted these somewhere else on the site, but I think this is where they are supposed to go, so I'll post here too. 

From a couple months ago, a little tune I wrote



And from a couple days ago, the band I helped put together playing a house party/rehersal for the gospel set we were asked to play at a local festival in a couple weeks. This was our first "public appearence" as it were, and our first public attempt at the one mic thing... still a work in progress! 2 originals and one obscure cover (Days of Elijah)

----------

brose, 

Raider rider, 

samsondale

----------


## sgarrity

Some of Ashland Breakdown on a Duff A5

----------


## Bruce Clausen

Good work, everyone!  

I've just noticed Janos' post (#1352), and it is really fantastic.  If you haven't heard it, check it out.  We're not used to hearing jazz playing of this quality on mandolin.

----------


## Marc Woodward

I'll second that! Superb playing, inventive, great tone and melody ally beautiful! Well done Janos!

Marc




> Good work, everyone!  
> 
> I've just noticed Janos' post (#1352), and it is really fantastic.  If you haven't heard it, check it out.  We're not used to hearing jazz playing of this quality on mandolin.

----------


## Justus True Waldron

> I'll second that! Superb playing, inventive, great tone and melody ally beautiful! Well done Janos!
> 
> Marc


I'll third that! Quite well done indeed....

----------


## Ed Goist

Everything posted to this thread is impressive!
Great and inspiring playing by all.
Thanks.

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

+1, Lots of talent hanging out here on the cafe!  I had the exteme honor of sharing the stage with one-half of Hot Rize last night, here's Long Road Home (with special guest Nick Forster on bass) doing the Jesse Fuller tune "Ninety-Nine Years".

----------


## fernmando

My cover of Tim O'Brien's cover of Senor (Tales Of Yankee Power) in Cincinnati two weeks ago.

----------


## brmichaelpaul

> My cover of Tim O'Brien's cover of Senor (Tales Of Yankee Power) in Cincinnati two weeks ago.


Senor is a Bob Dylan song... and your link doesn't work....

----------


## houseworker

fernmando's video

----------


## fernmando

> Senor is a Bob Dylan song... and your link doesn't work....


Yes..bad link. Sorry, learning as I go...BUT I did state that this was a cover of Tim O'Brien's COVER  :Smile:

----------


## fernmando

Thanks, houseworker!!!!

----------


## OldSausage

That's some great singing and playing there fernmando, from both of you.

----------


## Barry Wilson

I may not respond to every video but am subscribed to this thread so I get an email and check every vid out.

thanks to all of you that post vids. I thoroughly enjoy each and every one

----------


## fernmando

> That's some great singing and playing there fernmando, from both of you.


Thanks, OldSausage!

----------


## scottish rodger

thought id be brave and post me messing about with my electric, ive only been playing for about a year and a half so go easy on me :p

still not entirely sure how to work all this forum business so if i post something peculiar its not intentional......

----------


## brmichaelpaul

Here is a song I submitted in the American Songwriter contest to win a new Gibson
we'll see what happens...

enjoy!

----------


## Absaroke

> thought id be brave and post me messing about with my electric, ive only been playing for about a year and a half so go easy on me :p
> 
> still not entirely sure how to work all this forum business so if i post something peculiar its not intentional......


I liked it - looked like fun to me  :Smile:

----------


## sgarrity

Fortunately my mandolin playing skills are ever so slightly better than my video editing skills!   :Grin:

----------


## wildpikr

Good picking Shaun.

----------


## billkilpatrick

here's an up-town, westside version of "southern flavor" - as opposed to shaun's excellent and more accurately orientated version:

----------


## Janos

Here's the song 'Matty' (M. Wijnands) by the band Ma Rain with me on mando...

----------

Raider rider

----------


## billkilpatrick

janos - sounds fabulous!

----------


## Dan Voight

Good sounding group and nice playing Janos

----------


## Charles E.

I'll say. That is one funky groove!

----------


## Ed Goist

Janos, I am loving' it!
Awesome song & performance...and your solos are totally off the hook!
Top shelf.

----------


## Marc Woodward

Great stuff Janos, and well played! Enjoyed!
Cheers
Marc

----------


## billkilpatrick

"watson's blues" - as bill monroe probably never played it:

----------


## Ed Goist

Great job Bill.

----------


## Nathan Sanders



----------


## Nathan Sanders



----------


## journeybear

From yesterday's fairly impromptu gig:

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## hank

Alright Journeybear!  You put the drama in quite nicely.  Brings back memories of songs like Big John when I was very young.  Nice tremolo.

----------


## journeybear

Thanks! It's really a very simple thing, holding the volume in check until just before the solo kicks in - good old tension and release, tried and true. Sometimes something that simple can be very effective. The most difficult thing here was keeping the beat - the PA speaker was right in my ear, the guitarist really kicked it hard, and on the backbeat, and I could hardly hear the bass over on the other side of the "stage" for the downbeat. I thought I lost it at the time, but seems I kept it together. This is why it pays to keep a mental image of the song running in your head.  :Wink: 

BTW, I have mentioned my approach regarding stage presence - just stand there and play. This is it in spades.  :Laughing:  Managed to rock or swivel a bit, a very little bit. Well, that stuff is the front man's job, I figure, not the side man's.  :Wink:

----------


## billkilpatrick

nicely played - you remind me of someone ... a young w.c. fields perhaps? ... wallace beery?

----------


## Ron McMillan

> thought id be brave and post me messing about with my electric, ive only been playing for about a year and a half so go easy on me :p
> 
> still not entirely sure how to work all this forum business so if i post something peculiar its not intentional......


Hi Rodger,

If you haven't done before now, you should get yourself and mandolin over to the Tuesday night blues jam at the State Bar in Holland St, just off Sauchiehall. The guys there would make you welcome. It's one of the best (electric) blues jams I've ever been to, and I bet they don't often see a mandolin turn up.

ron

----------


## billkilpatrick

i've always wondered how to spell sauchiehall street properly but was too afraid to even try.

----------


## abuteague

This is a short follow up video on tower clocks that features me playing "good morning to your nightcap." I think fits well with the content. The videography is vastly superior to my previous efforts. Now I just need to improve my playing...

----------


## journeybear

> nicely played - you remind me of someone ... a young w.c. fields perhaps? ... wallace beery?


Guess I can't pass for Richard Dreyfuss any more; used to get that a lot. Well, thank you for the young part, anyway ...  :Wink:  Though WC was born in 1880, so when he hit his stride (1933-1941) he was mid-fifties to sixty, roughly my age, then he died at 66. So ... damned with faint praise, I reckon ...  :Frown:  Such is life. Oh well! All in all, I would rather be in Philadelphia.  :Smile: 

Must be the rock 'n' roll keeping me "young." Yeah, that's gotta be it ...  :Mandosmiley:

----------

billkilpatrick

----------


## Dobe

No mando but I sure like it:


The next mando build should be playable shortly. I'll thow up a vid soon !

----------


## jambalaya



----------


## aneumann01

I've been working on "High on A Mountain Top."  It's still a work in progress but so far so good! *I Think* :0)

http://youtu.be/t_Oon_2BkCU

----------


## Martin Stevens



----------


## hank

Martin, I knew you were a talented mandolinist but you've got a great singing voice as well.

----------


## mando on the side

Hi all,

I'd like to share my newer version of Be Thou My Vision. On guitar is my buddy Trevor Strohman. Thanks for listening!

Ed

----------

Mandonube, 

Shanachie

----------


## Martin Stevens

> Martin, I knew you were a talented mandolinist but you've got a great singing voice as well.


Thank you!

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Cell phone camera quality, sorry...

----------

robert.najlis

----------


## Benski

Ed...Nice job on the "Be Thou..." has a real great Thile/"Raining at Sunset" feel to it. The guitarwork is really tasteful too.

----------


## Sam Bush Fan!

Here's my version of my favorite tune.

----------

pickloser

----------


## scottish rodger

a wee mess about with a smokey amp

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## sgarrity

The Watson Blues on a Collings MF5 Deluxe V

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

> The Watson Blues on a Collings MF5 Deluxe V


And what mandolin would you be using in your post #1383? Wiens?

----------

Raider rider

----------


## Martin Stevens

Here's a video of my band messing around on Clinch Mountain Backstep

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## sgarrity

Monroe's Blues

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## scottish rodger

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMbaMY_N16M&feature=plcp

trying out some ideas on the wee electric mandolin, its all dirty  :Smile:

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Mandonube

Here's me fumbling my way through the Bach Presto (violin sonata in g minor). I've been playing mando for just over a month, so go easy on me! Oh, and please excuse the posture - I'm waiting for a strap to arrive from the US.




Rubato is unintentional sorry! I'm still working on the memory (and the fingering).

----------

Dan Hoover, 

Ed Goist, 

John Duncan, 

Mike Bunting, 

Raider rider, 

samsondale

----------


## Mike Bunting

A month you say! Marvelous.

----------

Mandonube

----------


## journeybear

As promised or threatened some time ago, whether or not anyone still cares: an original decomposition that plays on the disparity between bluegrass and regae yet srill finds some common ground. The guitarist-singer came up with this quite independent of yet concurrent with a discusion about this on another thread. I had the brilliant notion of cross-pollinating "No Woman No Cry" into the start of the "reggae" sectionc. I usually use a delay effect on this, which is pretty wiggy. As I recall, this was from a time when my amp was being uncooperative, and I had to sort something ot with it, or bypass it altogether. (That's why I was fussing about before the song.) I ended up being prety P.O.'d, and took it out musically during the first break, which got the guitarist's attention. So it came out a bit more bluegrass than reggae, but not bad, all things considered.

----------

Ed Goist, 

JEStanek

----------


## JeffD

Perhaps you meant to say that you have been playing that tune for a month.?

Or I think you mean you have been playing that mandolin for a month.  

No?

You sound great! For a month you sound amazing.

----------

Ed Goist, 

Mandonube

----------


## OldGus

> As promised or threatened some time ago....


 Nice Job, your mando sounds great. If you guys can't play steel drums maybe you could get your hands on one of these 

.

----------

Londy

----------


## Mandonube

*JeffD*: Haha thanks! Technically you are right - I had only been playing that particular piece AND that particular mandolin for one month... But before that time, I hadn't played any pieces on any mandolins  :Smile:  Really I'm cheating though, because I've played other instruments (ie piano). And I've been practising a lot, which helps.

----------


## journeybear

> Nice Job, your mando sounds great. If you guys can't play steel drums maybe you could get your hands on one of these ...


Thanks! And nice idea, but ... um ... and don't get me wrong, because those things are cool, but ... Well, it's like that line from a Hank Willians Jr. song, ''Why must you live out the songs that you wrote?'' There's no need to act on anything suggested in the lyrics of a song, regardless of how cool or clever or right on it may be. It really is the thought that counts.  :Wink:  Besides, the song is partly about how silly it is to request reggae from an Americana band. Of course, it would be very cool to go full-out reggae for that section when we record this in the studio, and do the same for the video ... we cpi;d enlist the local junkanoo outfit in all their feathered finery and stilts and all ... but that's getting _way_ ahead of ourselves!

BTW, when I was a kid my folks took my brothers and me to the Virgin Islands and Antigua for Christmas vacation three times, and I encountered steel drums, which fascinated me. Still do. My musical mindset includes calypso as a result. I don't think they play a big part in reggae, but then, I didn't write the song.  :Grin:  I think the guitarist was using the imagery to emphasize the inherent absurdity of the situation. Funny, though - in my old band I found a way to tweak a couple of effects to simulate a steel drum sound, This was useful for Jimmy Buffett songs and such. Might have to revisit that ...  :Whistling:

----------


## Maddie Witler

Here's a video of my friend Patrick Gunning and Me playing playing Land's End at Rockygrass.

----------

Dan Voight, 

hank, 

Mandonube, 

pickloser

----------


## mtucker

nice playing and great facial expression ... those gibson's look brand spanking new, did you two rob a music store?

----------


## Maddie Witler

> nice playing and great facial expression ... those gibson's look brand spanking new, did you two rob a music store?


Haha I promise that, despite my facial expressions (or lack thereof), I was enjoying myself. As for the Gibsons, I was lucky enough to get first place in both the mandolin and guitar contests this year at Rockygrass. Those two instruments were my respective prizes.

Also just to clarify, I'm on mandolin and my friend Patrick Gunning is on guitar.

----------


## hank

Congratulations on both wins and beautiful instruments Bob.  Thanks for sharing the video your run with the low bass lead was way different in an interesting twist.

----------


## mtucker

> As for the Gibsons, I was lucky enough to get first place in both the mandolin and guitar contests this year at Rockygrass. Those two instruments were my respective prizes.


Nice going! You're a talented player Matt bob.

----------


## Gelsenbury

Not just talented, but properly impressive! Can I have some of what you've had, please?  :Smile:

----------


## mandopete

> Here's a video of my friend Patrick Gunning and Me playing playing Land's End at Rockygrass.


1:56 =  :Smile: 

Nice picking you guys!  I see that neither rain, nor wind, nor lack of facial expression shall stay these pickers from their appointed jam session.

----------


## Chip Booth

Great job Matt and Patrick!  I think I'll go learn that tune.

----------


## mtucker

it appears to have stopped raining for this song ..  :Smile:  nice job you two.

----------

Dan Voight

----------


## sgarrity

Those dudes can PLAY!

----------


## he-day

[YOUTUBE[/YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4eTo...ature=youtu.be

From the show at Ugly Mug Cafe in Soquel, CA. (9/19/2012)
I wrote the tune a few years ago.   

Thanks, 


hide kawatsure
santa cruz, ca

----------

Raider rider

----------


## sgarrity

A little fun with My Last Days On Earth   :Grin:

----------


## Don Grieser

Awesome Shaun!!

----------


## hank

You nailed it.  There's no doubt Bill took it to the next level with this one.

----------


## hank

How are you tuned?

----------


## sgarrity

Thanks gentlemen.  The tuning is G#G# C#C# G#B C# E, same as Bill used on the original recording.  Later on at times he would tune to a Dm chord instead.  Not sure if there's a story behind the change or not.  I like the original

----------


## masa618

This is "The All That Grass" played the tune Cherokee Shuffle.

----------


## mandrian

Very nice!

----------


## JohnnyAquanet

Ok I'm a guitar player so this is my first attempt at mandolin.  :Smile:

----------


## Eric C.

Me and my band Chu Dat Frawg.

----------


## stevebenn

My Band, The Blue Iguanas, playing an old song re-written for the new millenium, with mwe on my Pricetone mando.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Mo-uQmJc6E

----------


## sgarrity

The Roxanna Waltz.  Written by Bill Monroe and popularized by Kenny Baker.

----------


## swinginmandolins

Here are a couple of Christmas Carols played on my Kentucky KM900. Merry Christmas to all!

----------


## mtucker

Nice job there Terry.

That Gil sounds pretty good Shaun.

----------


## swinginmandolins

> Nice job there Terry.


Thanks!

----------


## Kerry Krishna

Here is my buddy Jim Sayles and I playing Sourgrass and sweetsmoke. I am playing my '07 Collings D2H, and jim is on his 40s German made fiddle. The volumes are a bit off, as this was the first session like this and listening back was a bit of a distance away. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fsRSVWKyhI

----------


## Kerry Krishna

And another. Up here in Prince George BC, Jim has been my grounding . We jam a few times a month in Books and Company cafe on Sunday afternoons, and this is often my only musical outlet . I usually have my monteleone and the two Collings guitars and the fiddle that my great grandpa made ready to play. I am amazed that Jim puts up with me... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_E36dKsqL3A.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0E3Mpq-4x8

----------


## sgarrity

Merry Christmas Y'all!

----------

Cheryl Watson, 

GKWilson, 

langleymick

----------


## Shanachie

Great playing Ben. Wow!

----------


## drummer98

Hey!
This is a cover of Better Man, originally played by Pearl Jam.  :Smile:

----------


## jambalaya

Here's a cover of adele's someone like you. The mando's used as strictly rhythm in this one. The singer's name is Rachel Thomas.

----------


## langleymick

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjxolE2xgp8

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

Merry Christmas, Mandolin Cafe!

----------

Charles E., 

herbsandspices

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> Merry Christmas, Mandolin Cafe!
> 
> embed removed


Excellent performance and that Bush mando is a Hoss -- I mean a Boss!

----------

Jordan Ramsey

----------


## sgarrity

Happy new year!!

----------


## Astro

> Happy new year!!


I guess the Mayan Calendar was right after all.

----------


## sgarrity

Let's try again:

----------


## hank

Thank you Shaun. Happy New Year Cafe forum friends and enthusiast.  Here's to another Waltz around the sun.

----------


## Raider rider

> The Roxanna Waltz.  Written by Bill Monroe and popularized by Kenny Baker.


Great job, you just added another song to my list that I want to learn. You played that very well I think.

----------


## Tiderider

Here's a rather notchy attempt with my KM900

----------


## sgarrity

You can't know too many waltzes in F

----------


## OldGus

Sounds awesome, nice job!

----------


## gummia

Here is Mr. Monroe's Southern Flavor by my band. Playing my Mowry F5 #62.

----------

Barry Wilson, 

Bluman, 

californiajed, 

Chris "Bucket" Thomas, 

GKWilson, 

mandolinlee, 

Patrick Sylvest, 

sgarrity

----------


## Bill Snyder

Well done and very much enjoyed.

----------


## Murphy Slaw

Just a guitar, but a serious song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3a-v3uvI9k

----------


## Pete Jenner

> Here is Mr. Monroe's Southern Flavor by my band. Playing my Mowry F5 #62.


How come Bluegrass groups can only ever afford one microphone?  :Wink:  I guess it's a really really good microphone eh?  :Laughing: 
I love that homespun Icelandic Bluegrass - if only Björk could play fiddle.

----------


## Murphy Slaw

> How come Bluegrass groups can only ever afford one microphone?  I guess it's a really really good microphone eh?


It's all about "placement".....

----------


## Pete Jenner

> It's all about "placement".....


Let me guess.... ummm ... in the middle?

Good song too BTW Ben - it reminds me of that old joke about country and western songs.

----------


## mandolinlee

gummia - nice video. I liked the way all of you "played" the mic. Smooth transitions and good balanced sound.

Thanks.

Lee

----------


## Murphy Slaw

> Good song too BTW Ben - it reminds me of that old joke about country and western songs.


Thanks. I KNOW you're setting me up, but I gotta ask?

----------


## sgarrity

Nice pickin' on Southern Flavor.

----------


## Pete Jenner

> Thanks. I KNOW you're setting me up, but I gotta ask?


What do you get when you play a country and western song backwards?

----------


## Pete Jenner

You get your house wife back, you get your dog back, you get your farm back, you get your horse back, you get your girlfriend back, you get your truck back, you get your youth back, you get.... (fill in the blanks).

Well you get it.  :Wink:

----------


## Murphy Slaw

> What do you get when you play a country and western song backwards?


Yep, got it....

Hey, I'm NOT a lefty, the video is reversed. (because of the Youcam in my computer I guess)

Does that have a hidden meaning?

I'm gonna go with it!

 :Grin:

----------


## gummia

> Nice pickin' on Southern Flavor.


Thanks. 
And yes we have been studying the 'dance' around the microphone.

----------


## gummia

> How come Bluegrass groups can only ever afford one microphone?  I guess it's a really really good microphone eh? 
> I love that homespun Icelandic Bluegrass - if only Björk could play fiddle.


Actually we own two of those microphones, Audio Techninca AT4033    :Wink:  

And I really think we are the only Icelandic band playing real bluegrass. 
We even announced on national radio if anyone else was playing bluegrass in Iceland that we would like to meet them. 
It really seems that no one else here in Iceland is playing bluegrass. 
So we are spreading the good word in Iceland, so to speak.  :Smile:

----------


## gummia

Oh what the hey, while I'm at it, there is another video. The late Earl Scruggs's Flint Hill Special.

----------


## Pete Jenner

> It really seems that no one else here in Iceland is playing bluegrass. 
> So we are spreading the good word in Iceland, so to speak.


Cool.

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

Great picking, Gummia!  Glad to know bluegrass is alive and well in Iceland!  The ATs are fantastic condensers, my band Long Road Home uses two AT 4040's.  Here's me trying to pick and sing into one of them at the Gettysburg Bluegrass Festival last year, doing one of Jack Tottle's (my teacher and mentor) songs, Leavin'.  My vocal debut on the cafe, please take it easy on me :Smile:

----------

Barry Wilson, 

Bertram Henze, 

Bluman, 

mandrian, 

Murphy Slaw, 

pickloser

----------


## gummia

Great job Jordan.  Love this, and good job singing.
A few seconds into the video I was thinking, 'wait is this Pete Wernick on the banjo'... and it is, isn't it?

Do you ever run into problems using these condensers in bigger venues, considering feedback / volume etc?

----------


## mjpetrie

Here's a video..guess it's rather folky, so it would probably be considered folk jazz. The occasion was an open mic. We had worked up this song in honor of a local photographer who spends countless hours taking photos and videos of local musicians making them available without charge. The photo in the video was one to which their was the association of "Fly me to the Moon". As it would happen Juan videoed it. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=Th5XyzeYblg

----------

Barry Wilson

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

> Great job Jordan.  Love this, and good job singing.
> A few seconds into the video I was thinking, 'wait is this Pete Wernick on the banjo'... and it is, isn't it?
> 
> Do you ever run into problems using these condensers in bigger venues, considering feedback / volume etc?


Thank you, Gummia!  That's Pete, we're lucky ducks to be able to play with him on a regular basis.  We do run into issues with those microphones, but usually in loud bar situations when we're running sound, rarely on festival stages when they have good sound guys.  For the loud bars, the key is no monitors and someone who knows how to "ring out" the room (i.e. find the frequencies that are feeding back and pulling them out in the EQ).

----------


## Marc Woodward

Nice playing Mark, enjoyed  :Smile: 


Marc

----------


## Murphy Slaw

> My vocal debut on the cafe, please take it easy on me


That was great!

----------

Jordan Ramsey

----------


## gauze

my 1st video on turn of the century equipment. Be dazzled by my Rogue.

----------


## journeybear

My duo suddenly evolved into a swing band with the addition of bass, a couple who play ukuleles and percussion, and a guitarist who likes playing gypsy jazz style. Read all about it here but meanwhile, enjoy!

----------

GKWilson, 

Marc Woodward

----------


## Marc Woodward

Looks like a lot of fun! And you really get cooking at 2.45 ish in... Good stuff!

Marc

----------


## mtucker

> My duo suddenly evolved into a swing band with the addition of bass, a couple who play ukuleles and percussion, and a guitarist who likes playing gypsy jazz style. Read all about it here but meanwhile, enjoy!


Looks like you're off on a fun journey, bear!  :Wink:

----------


## Randolph

Thanks JB.  Brought a song to my heart and a smile to my lips...what fun!

----------


## journeybear

Thanks, guys! You're no slouch yourself, Marc. My favorite part is right at the end, when I look right into the camera and hit that final sixth chord. Really looks like I know what I'm doing!  :Grin:

----------


## Randi Gormley

Not me, rather one of my coworkers, Ned Rauch. I wasn't sure what his wife, Liz, was playing -- at first i thought it might be a mandolin, but it appears to be a tenor guitar? Anyway, I thought I'd post this because I know Liz plays fiddle and mandolin.

http://blogs.northcountrypublicradio...s-tall-county/

----------


## Bill Snyder

She is playing an ukulele.

----------

Randi Gormley

----------


## jambalaya

here's a couple new original songs we did at the community radio station.

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

Here is Jesse McReynolds' classic arrangement of the "Dill Pickle Rag" with an updated version of the C part.

----------

MikeyG, 

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## Murphy Slaw

Here's a quicky about a biker I knew.

Sorry, no mandolin.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxJ5XCo8wc8

----------


## mtucker

> Here is Jesse McReynolds' classic arrangement of the "Dill Pickle Rag"


Really nice picking! Thanks!

----------

Jordan Ramsey

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

I'm working on putting together a little online library of my favorite fiddle tunes. Here's one of the latest. First slow, then up to speed.




Thanks,
Baron

----------


## Bertram Henze

Very nice and solid Baron - at first I wondered if you'd ever make it up to session speed with that, but then you did  :Smile: 
With that preference of doublestops over triplets you'd be good to go on an OM as well  :Wink:

----------


## aneumann01

http://youtu.be/Q791o2OW28g A quick version of "Whiskey Before Breakfast" on my Delta Ridge custom Lefty.

----------

Bluman

----------


## fernmando

My Gibson Varnished Fern in action! Thanks for watching.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=UU...yer_detailpage

----------


## aneumann01

> My Gibson Varnished Fern in action! Thanks for watching.


Tried to look it up but the link isn't working  :Frown:  Never mind. It's active now! Very cool video!

----------

fernmando

----------


## fernmando

Re-posted. Thanks!

----------


## aneumann01

http://youtu.be/7YeDkyxpvrk <--- one more. "Mystery Train." I was feeling pretty productive today. LOL

----------

JackTripper, 

Marc Woodward

----------


## Marc Woodward

Always liked that song, lot of energy to it!
Marc

----------


## Marc Woodward

Something a little different!: cover of Stevie Wonder song...




Cheers

----------

ald, 

brose, 

fernmando, 

mandopete, 

mandrian, 

Perry Babasin

----------


## Ron McMillan

A clip of my friend and Cafe member Bert Deivert playing at Bear Bar in Chiang Mai, Thailand, a few weeks ago. With him is Willie Salomon on guitar. Bert is playing my carbon-fibre Mix A4 with internal Schertler C-dyn pick-up.

----------

Bluman, 

GKWilson, 

Pete Jenner

----------


## Ron McMillan

[duplicate post removed]

----------


## drummer98

Here´s my new one!!

----------


## mando on the side

Here is a medley of a couple of old hymn tunes. Excuse the sound quality!




Thanks for watching!
Ed

----------

brose, 

Perry Babasin

----------


## sgarrity

Nice playing Ed!

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

Here are a few clips from a coffee shop gig last year with two of my favorite people on the planet, the great Emily Reynolds on guitar and the incomparable Bill Pontarelli on clarinet.

----------

Bluman

----------


## Barry Wilson

I love that clarinet player. great playing all around

----------

Jordan Ramsey

----------


## mandopete

> I'm working on putting together a little online library of my favorite fiddle tunes. Here's one of the latest. First slow, then up to speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Baron


Very nice!  Hey, do I detect a clip-on mic, perhaps an AT 350?  I can see a bit of in the bottom left of the video and I'm curious as to how you have it attached to the mandolin.

----------


## Steve Cantrell

I don't think I have posted to this thread in a long while. Seems like I cruise the "Song of the Week" Social Group, but it was cool to catch up on this one. Here's a couple we did over the weekend.

----------

brose, 

mandrian, 

Perry Babasin

----------


## southcoastsounds

Just my sort of music - lovely.  The mandolin really shines through the other instruments

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

Thanks for watching, it's so much fun for me to get out of my bluegrass comfort zone and play some swing music.  Here's one more featuring Dave Peters' intro and various licks from his arrangement of the Russian folk song "Dark Eyes".

----------

shortymack, 

Wupeide

----------


## Barry Wilson

I went and played at a drop in Sunday. Video isn't the best but we sure had fun... and they served Heineken hehe

----------


## mtucker

> Thanks for watching, it's so much fun for me to get out of my bluegrass comfort zone and play some swing music.


That's a tight sounding combo you got there, solid dynamics...she can really rock it too!

----------

Jordan Ramsey

----------


## sgarrity

When you feel the blues, ya just gotta let 'em out!  California Not-So-Slim stops by for the 2nd half of the video   :Grin:

----------


## Murphy Slaw

I celebrated 3 years sober the other day. Here's an original from BEFORE I got there.

Someday I'll get brave enough to play my mandolin for you guys. (probably not.....)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dd7vh_qaO1s

----------

Elliot Luber

----------


## Wupeide

Brilliant!

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

Sat in with the Henhouse Prowlers for a few shows last week out here in Colorado, what a great band!  Here's an iphone clip from one of their morning interviews, a "get well" song to a friend out in Michigan.  It was 50 degrees and this was the first tune of the day, so we're all a little out of tune and stiff, but these guys kill it.  Mostly original, mostly traditional bluegrass, make sure and go see them if you get a chance.

----------


## fernmando

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=ZZkshZEqCeQ






Roscoe Morgan

----------


## Keith Witty



----------


## Keith Witty

My cover of "Another New World." Not really my best playing, and I had to keep my voice a little quiet as to not to disturb the community choir. I work in a Music School and tonight was choir night. I don't think it's that bad for having to read the lyrics as I was playing.

----------


## ald

Marc I only just noticed your great version of Stevie Wonder's song. Well done and thanks.

----------


## adamkavanagh

Keith, very well done!  I discovered this song about a month or two ago.  Played it for the first time live on st pattys.
It's my fav song, gonna post my own version here once i get a decent mandolin (I have an alabama  :Frown:  )

----------


## Keith Witty

> Keith, very well done!  I discovered this song about a month or two ago.  Played it for the first time live on st pattys.
> It's my fav song, gonna post my own version here once i get a decent mandolin (I have an alabama  )


Thanks, man. I have a better version up on my other channel. "JeanClaudeVanHam"

----------


## Bruce Clausen

Phone videos from a recent Late Thaw gig in Port Alberni, BC.

----------


## Murphy Slaw

This song is NOT sexist.

"Just an old hippy but I know what I dig".

Another original for ya'll.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YC3p7TkDRUM

----------


## Hany Hayek

my first recorded attempts on mandolin:
Long Riad, needs to be played faster  :Frown: :


Σολο Χιωτη, Greek music that needs to be played a lot faster  :Frown:

----------


## bratsche

Nice, Carlo!   And your cat is so incredibly well-mannered.  ;-)

bratsche

----------


## Hany Hayek

Thanks bratsche, actually the Longa Riad deserves to be played a lot better then this. I was completely lost in the tempo. The cat was the reason I posted it. He always sits with me while I am practicing.

----------


## scottish rodger

_<Content removed by Moderator. Discontinue similar activity or be prepared to lose posting privileges >_

----------


## Randolph

I meant to offer thanks to Mr. Eschliman for his quick scoop, not to the OP.

----------


## sgarrity

Roxanna Waltz

----------

brose, 

Caleb, 

GKWilson, 

hank

----------


## Galley nipper

Old Mountaineer and Patty on the Turnpike played on my Capek Old Era F5 which is about 6 months old.

Not claiming to be a super picker, but every time I attempt to film something I tense up  :Frown: . This was the best take

----------


## mtucker

Nice playing Shaun....youre sounding like Compton ...I've got some practicing to do... :Grin:

----------

sgarrity

----------


## GKWilson

Love them waltzes Shaun. But I miss Enzo.
Nipper. The new mando is sounding nice. Wish I could tense up that good.
Nice T-shirt.
Gary

----------


## Paul Cowham

Well, I play in this band and the lead singer/protagonist works in tv for his day job. He managed to sort out a professional quality video for us (I'm not saying the mandolin playing is professional quality though!)

Hope you like it. As an aside, I'm really chuffed for the pedal steel player (although it's not so good for the band) as he is currently on tour in the States playing with Billy Bragg..

----------

Caleb, 

hank, 

Michael Weaver

----------


## tmsweeney

nice picking

that capek sounds great!

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

I wrote most of this with my band (it's actually one of the first things I wrote on joining). I don't play a lot of melody at the moment, so very much some tremolo and rhythm playing on the breedlove. 

ps sorry it's a promo - if it transgresses guidelines, feel free to remove and accept my apology....

----------


## Gelsenbury

Paul, that looks and sounds great!

----------

Paul Cowham

----------


## sgarrity

Very nice playing Paul.  And great mandolin too!!  :Grin:

----------

Paul Cowham

----------


## Paul Cowham

Thanks Shaun,
The sound was actually recorded live in a studio although the solos were overdubbed. We were playing along to the recording during the video shoot. There must have been about 20 different shots done so even though I love the song, by the end of the shoot we were all pretty tired of it.. That Heiden A5 is my pride and joy, I believe you play one too Shaun?

We did a second song which isn't on you tube yet which is more of a comedy video but I'll post it when it's up..
cheers
Paul

----------


## Caleb

> Well, I play in this band and the lead singer/protagonist works in tv for his day job. He managed to sort out a professional quality video for us (I'm not saying the mandolin playing is professional quality though!)
> 
> Hope you like it. As an aside, I'm really chuffed for the pedal steel player (although it's not so good for the band) as he is currently on tour in the States playing with Billy Bragg..


Very cool song!  I love the sound of your band: all sorts of things going on but it all sounds great together (steel guitar and mando together - brilliant).  Coolest thing I've heard in a good while.

----------


## woodwizard

Playing some OT with my friends on April 25th  last week. A little event called Taste of the Valley where all the local restaurants set up and give free samples of their food and about 5 winery's were set up giving samples of their wine... woooooo hoooo!                       Recorded with my wife's iphone. Sound quailty not so good... You had to have been there  :Smile:

----------

Charles E., 

hank

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Playing some OT with my friends on April 25th  last week. A little event called Taste of the Valley where all the local restaurants set up and give free samples of their food and about 5 winery's were set up giving samples of their wine... woooooo hoooo!                       Recorded with my wife's iphone. Sound quailty not so good... You had to have been there


Boom-boom! terrific.

----------

woodwizard

----------


## Keith Witty

Song of Healing from Zelda

----------

hank, 

somewherepath

----------


## GKWilson

Mike [aka WW]. That sounds great and looks like a lot of fun.
I don't think I  could do a video anyone would want to see if I were near free wine and food. :Grin: 
Keith. It's nice to hear mando music that doesn't always fit the norm. People who have tried 
something  new have given us BG, Blues, Kletz, Swing, Dawg, ect. Nice job.
Gary

----------


## Paul Cowham

Great stuff Keith, really enjoyed that  :Smile: 

Here is the second of two videos that were shot on the same day (first one posted previously). This one is more for comic effect, hope you like it..

----------

Astro, 

Fred Young, 

GKWilson, 

Mike Bunting

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

Can't figure out how to embed facebook videos, last few I put up here are no longer available.  Let's see if this works...  Check out Grant's guitar solo @3:25....  

https://www.facebook.com/video/embed...01470726074242

----------


## bmac

"Great Big Butter and Egg Gal"
Enjoyed both videos very much. Butter and Egg is quite visually entertaining. The music can stand by itself but the visuals certainly add color. In my opinion quite successful. A talented bunch!!! Looking forward to seeing/hearing more.

----------


## Trent Crawford



----------


## Walt

This is a short piece played on my mandocello, which was built by Joe Mendel.

----------

Barry Wilson, 

GarY Nava, 

GKWilson, 

hank

----------


## Grommet

Awesome Matt! What a great sound! Joe put some magic in that one and you really brought it out.

Scott

----------


## Grommet

Paul,
Love the band's swingin' sound and the videos are a treat. The Heiden sounds unbelievable.

Scott

----------


## tmsweeney

Walt - pretty cool - that is a big un!

you only have it strung single instead of in courses ?

----------


## Pete Jenner

Nice one Walt. Great use of the harmonics.
Is there a camera person hidden in the wardrobe?

----------


## jambalaya

here's a couple more originals. hope you like em. headphones recommended.

----------


## Goodness

Here's a video from my past. I'm not playing mandolin. I'm playing drums. This is the only tune we did that had a mando in it.

----------

Randolph

----------


## CollingsFever101

Well, here's me playing my MD 615 Eastman on Ricky Skagg's tune "I Corinthians 1:18"  Enjoy!   :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqJm5idgkUA

----------


## tmsweeney

pretty cool - nice to have the breakdown and all

----------


## CollingsFever101

> pretty cool - nice to have the breakdown and all


Thanks tmsweeney, you're welcome.

----------


## dbmandolin

Here's one of my original tunes called The Paperclip Reel  I'm hoping to record this tune on my debut solo album, if I can raise enough funds to produce the CD.  If you like this, then you can preorder the album and support my project here: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/...but-solo-album

----------


## Dave Reiner

A few fiddle tunes with me on fiddle, with David Surrette playing fine guitar backup.

Dave

----------


## drummer98

Hello!




That´s my newest vid!
Have fun while you´re watching this  :Wink:

----------

rideough

----------


## BillD

A Video from a recent open mic night at a local Coffee House. We're known as "Woodshed Conspiracy".

Bill

----------

GKWilson

----------


## oldwave maker

Inherited a brazilian rosewood Bruno parlor guitar from a recently departed dear friend, bought this uke for his 2 yr old granddaughter to keep her in the music till its time to pass Bruno on to her.

----------

GKWilson, 

paul dirac, 

Randolph

----------


## paul dirac

Thanks for that, Bill. It's knocked a couple of "Must Sees" off my Bucket List in one fell swoop!

----------


## langleymick

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92LnVNClXj0

----------


## masa618



----------

almeriastrings, 

Barry Wilson, 

Doug Freeman, 

drjuliushibbert, 

jambalaya, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Mike Bunting, 

outsidenote, 

Randolph

----------


## sgarrity

You're playing and that Gil go perfectly together!  That was some great pickin'!

----------


## californiajed

Nice picking!

----------


## masa618

Mr.Garrity and Californiajed, Thanks for the comment. We played some Monroe's, Louvin's and 30 pieces including the fiddle tune in brothers. Masatoshi Inaba.

----------


## langleymick

Its darned warm here in the UK right now, outdoor session weather.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJrV_Umo5lg

----------


## cayuga red

> Its darned warm here in the UK right now, outdoor session weather.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJrV_Umo5lg



Well played Mick, well played!  Doesn't  look like your Paris Swing.  Thanks as always for posting.

Red

----------


## yankees1

> Well, I play in this band and the lead singer/protagonist works in tv for his day job. He managed to sort out a professional quality video for us (I'm not saying the mandolin playing is professional quality though!)
> 
> Hope you like it. As an aside, I'm really chuffed for the pedal steel player (although it's not so good for the band) as he is currently on tour in the States playing with Billy Bragg..


    I absolutely love this song and your playing ! I have an A5 on order from Michael Heiden with delivery next year but--------I won't sound as good as you !  :Frown:

----------


## sgarrity

The Old South by Lyle Meador.  Played on Blondie, the x-braced Gibson MM.

----------

DataNick, 

GKWilson, 

hank, 

masa618, 

OldSausage

----------


## Mandomax

here is my guitar pickin' bud and me playing an original I wrote, "Tuscawilla Pass."  Sorry about the landscape.  hope you like it.  I am playing a Neil Dean varnish F-5.

----------


## Pete Counter



----------


## Barry Wilson

Hope this works...

https://www.facebook.com/video/embed...51496474076044

----------


## Barry Wilson

https://www.facebook.com/video/embed...51496271891044

----------


## Pete Jenner

No Barry it didn't work.
Try putting the video on youtube and embedding it here using the video embed tags.

----------


## Barry Wilson

Sorry. I can see it. Not on my facebook so I had to use a link... grrr

----------


## Barry Wilson

https://fbcdn-video-a.akamaihd.net/h...ef9c593ff429df

https://fbcdn-video-a.akamaihd.net/h...0827b36ce6913a

----------


## Pete Jenner

That works.

----------


## Barry Wilson

I love this song, what can I say



one for the om

----------


## jambalaya

here's a couple from a recent open mic. just me and the loop pedal.

----------

Gelsenbury

----------


## cayuga red

Great effort!  Thanks for posting.

----------

jambalaya

----------


## Markelberry

Ok that sounds fine!!!1

----------


## Markelberry

Ouch!

----------


## Grizzly

Hi im new to the forums, my name is adam im from tassie, i play tunes under the name "Grizzly Lizard", have a few up on youtube but the are all just by myself without the other member who plays lead, enjoy!

Heres my Gold Tone GM70+ Lefty

one of the first tunes i wrote after getting the mandolin, played guitar for 16 years, the day i got a mando, wish i had of bought one when i got my first guitar! lol

----------


## Michael Wolf

Fiddle & Banjo in Norway

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

A Jack Tottle original, included in his book "Bluegrass Mandolin".

----------

4 Course Meal, 

kmmando, 

Markelberry, 

Marty Jacobson, 

masa618, 

OldSausage, 

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## tmsweeney

sweet
awesome right hand

----------

cayuga red, 

Jordan Ramsey

----------


## BenShavers

http://youtu.be/06bOJFsqIxY

----------


## cayuga red

> http://youtu.be/06bOJFsqIxY


That's what I call BLUEGRASS!   Thanks for posting.

----------


## BenShavers

Thank you sir. Me and the gang really appreciate it.

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

Some swing music from a house concert this weekend at Drew Horton's "Garage Mahal" down in Westcliffe, Co.  The band is Espresso...  Emily Reynolds on guitar, Bill Pontorelli on clarinet, and Ben Berry on bass.

----------

4 Course Meal, 

GKWilson, 

Patrick Sylvest, 

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

A waltz I wrote recently. Fun opportunities for chord melody (second time through).




Thanks,
Baron

----------


## cjzurcher

Wow.

----------


## Aaron Walden

My 1910 Vega roundback.

----------

GKWilson, 

Hany Hayek, 

kmmando

----------


## mandrian

> A waltz I wrote recently. Fun opportunities for chord melody (second time through).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Baron


Hi,

Nice tune, just the sort that grow on you. Chord melody arrangement worked well.

Regards

----------

brose

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

Performing original tune, 'Highway 90' at the Red Dragon Listening Room in Baton Rouge, La. Playing my Ellis A5, Clay Parker on guitar.

----------

GKWilson, 

lauri Girouard

----------


## mandobassman

> sweet
> awesome right hand


Not only does Jordan have a awesome right hand, that is the finest sounding SB I have ever heard.  Killer mandolin and playing.

----------

Jordan Ramsey

----------


## Marc Woodward

Ok, here's a pre-Christmas offering for y'all...



Cheers and happy Christmas!
Marc

----------

Patrick Sylvest

----------


## wildpikr

Hahaahahaaaaa...now that's funny! :Laughing:   Well done, Marc!

----------

Marc Woodward

----------


## Dan Douris

Performing @ The World Cafe Live. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jt2r9txKlXU

----------


## kmmando

Just some Scottish stuff .... cheers, Kevin

----------


## Markelberry



----------


## Markelberry

Someone please tell me hoe to take a video from facebook and get it on here??? I do not understand answer on my previous post

----------


## Markelberry

fantastic great sounding mando too!!!

----------


## dan@kins

Here's one of myself with my group, Hot Chocolate and the MarshMellows, there are two groups in this video and we are the second, our portion begins at the 11 minute mark.

----------

Astro

----------


## tmsweeney

A traditional tune from the Rising Fawn String Ensemble's album "Full Moon on the Farm" , unfortunately this track did not make it onto any digital reissues, so I am working from memory here, but I've been playing the tune for a while.

----------


## Gelsenbury

> Just some Scottish stuff .... cheers, Kevin


Your sound is unmistakable! Great music, thank you for sharing.

----------

kmmando

----------


## Pushka

Christmas in January ~ ~

----------


## BenShavers

That was real fine JRamsey. I really loved hearin that! 
I myself have the same book but I could never
quite play that tune smooth enough.

----------


## BenShavers

Here's me with my group No Set Standard playing Where corn don't grow
at a new years show. I was warming up and our banjo man just let 
loose!! lol 

http://youtu.be/OEldmGYYj94

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

> That was real fine JRamsey. I really loved hearin that! 
> I myself have the same book but I could never
> quite play that tune smooth enough.


Thanks a bunch, Ben!  If it makes you feel any better, I've been working on smoothing that one out for around seven or eight years :Smile:  and also had the good fortune to study with Jack.  Mighty fine picking by your band, keep the videos coming!

Here's one I've been working on lately, "Waiting On You" by the great Richard Kriehn (found in the Mel Bay "Mandolin 2000" book).

----------

Astro, 

Cue Zephyr, 

f5joe, 

Gelsenbury, 

lflngpicker, 

MaggieMae, 

mandrian, 

Zissou Intern

----------


## Gelsenbury

You could post that as a video lesson in ornamentation and playing up the neck, and no one would notice. Great stuff.

----------

Jordan Ramsey

----------


## Vernon Hughes

Here's a little better video of my latest A-5 build. Only had it strung up for 4 days at the time.Hope to get a good sound recording soon.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3nVf...m-upload_owner

----------


## John Soper

Hollow Rock Ramblers at the Blue Note Grill- we only play songs that are slightly older than we are... one for Meadowlark:

----------

Bluman

----------


## journeybear

While technically not a video of myself, but rather a link to a website with a video of my band, this seemed the most appropriate thread for this. (If I ever figure out how to embed it, I will.) It's an interview piece produced for a local access show. I was working my day job when the film crew showed up to do the interview, so I'mnot in the main body of the video, but the guys were kind enough to mention me.  There is some performance footage that does include me. Enjoy!


http://www.tripsmarter.com/key-west-...ng-music-scene

----------

Randolph

----------


## homermando

I'm on the left playing a mandocaster through a wah pedal. A couple of Dead tunes.   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mh1ylwVkDI

----------

f5joe, 

jambalaya

----------


## jambalaya

just a simple early morning improv. it kinda turns into tom thumb blues at the end

----------


## Marc Woodward

Been keeping a low profile here for a bit - but here's a couple of vids if you're interested  :Smile:  Both played on an Andy Manson 3 Point 
F5








Cheers,

Marc

----------

Barry Wilson, 

bart mcneil, 

Bluman, 

Fred Young, 

GKWilson, 

hank, 

Jordan Ramsey, 

MaggieMae, 

Zissou Intern

----------


## Galley nipper

Attempting Evening Prayer Blues, inspired by Mike Compton

----------

GKWilson, 

lflngpicker, 

MaggieMae, 

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## wildpikr

Nice picking, Galley nipper.

----------


## lflngpicker

Marc, These are really great videos.  I am a blues guitarist and that preceded my mandolin adventure.  Your blues mando playing is inspiring.  I have always loved this old Walk On song-- has a great message in it too.  Well, you guys have great skill and feel for the music. Super!




> Been keeping a low profile here for a bit - but here's a couple of vids if you're interested  Both played on an Andy Manson 3 Point 
> F5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------

kmmando, 

Marc Woodward

----------


## Zissou Intern

> Here's one I've been working on lately, "Waiting On You" by the great Richard Kriehn (found in the Mel Bay "Mandolin 2000" book).


Hey Jordan, love that Sammy and great picking!

----------

Jordan Ramsey, 

kmmando

----------


## Nathan Sanders

A medley of tunes on an '86 Flatiron 1CH mandolin:

----------

Gelsenbury

----------


## masa618

Hello,everyone.
I heard this fiddle tune from an old album of Bashful Brother Oswald well in old days.

----------

Jordan Ramsey, 

Perry Babasin

----------


## cayuga red

> Hello,everyone.
> I heard this fiddle tune from an old album of Bashful Brother Oswald well in old days.


Nice playing, 618

----------

masa618

----------


## GKWilson

Masa, it's been a long time since you've posted.
Glad to see you and the Gil are going strong.
Gary

----------

masa618

----------


## Don Grieser

Great job on Whistlin Rufus, Masa!

Here's a great Sam Bush tune, named after two of my favorites too: Norman and Nancy.

----------

brose, 

Jordan Ramsey, 

masa618, 

sgarrity

----------


## Marc Woodward

Thanks Dan (lflngpicker) for your kind words, glad you enjoyed it.

Here's something else for you but not bluesy this time - Stevie Wonder on mandolin  :Smile: 




Thanks,
Marc

----------

MaggieMae, 

masa618, 

Perry Babasin

----------


## MaggieMae

Marc, that is beautiful!  I love your voice and playing.  :Smile:

----------

Marc Woodward

----------


## Marc Woodward

Thanks very much MaggieMay  :Smile: 

Marc

----------


## kmmando

A wee waltz set

----------

Bluman, 

Perry Babasin

----------


## almeriastrings

Up-front, no mandolin content, as I had switched to flatpick guitar for this one, but it was such fun here it is anyway. Picking on the 'Wild Goose' during her epic voyage from North Carolina around the Mediterranean with Hugh Moore (banjo on several Kenny Baker recordings, the Bluegrass Cutups and the Rye Mountain Boys). My wife on the vocals, there! Fighting the breeze whipping across the harbor!

----------

Perry Babasin, 

Pete Jenner

----------


## dang

> Picking on the 'Wild Goose' during her epic voyage from North Carolina around the Mediterranean


Very Nice!

I can't imagine you are having even a single "blue night" sailing around in a boat like that!  :Wink:

----------


## almeriastrings

It's Hugh and Linda who are the sailors. The harbor was plenty rough enough for me!  :Laughing: 

We had a fantastic gig together on Thursday evening, and we're heading south (Hugh and Linda on the boat - us by road!) for another one next week.

----------


## ald

Hullo, Marc. Shame you have been keeping a low profile, as we all find you very inspiring. Any progress on the recording you referred to some time back?

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

Been playing around with Jethro's version of "I Found A New Baby", tabbed out in Dave Peters' _Masters of the Mandolin_ book.

----------

Astro, 

Barry Wilson, 

CWRoyds, 

hank, 

Joey Anchors, 

Paul Cowham, 

Randolph, 

usqebach

----------


## wildpikr

Well done!

----------

Jordan Ramsey

----------


## Paul Cowham

> Been playing around with Jethro's version of "I Found A New Baby", tabbed out in Dave Peters' _Masters of the Mandolin_ book.


Nice one Jordan sounds great and very different from the bluegrass that I saw you play live.
I hope you've recovered from your trip to the Uk? Really good to meet you and great to (try!) and pick a couple of tunes with you  :Mandosmiley:

----------

GKWilson, 

Jordan Ramsey

----------


## mandobassman

Nicely done Jordan.  Dave would be proud!!!

----------

Jordan Ramsey

----------


## rskibo

Hey guys here is a few songs or "breaks" to songs on my new Gibson Cremona Rush.

This one is Cherokee Shuffle in the Key of A.
http://youtu.be/heFnKEmQ564 

This one is Little Rabbit. Starting in D and moving to A
http://youtu.be/udmpe_p9L5E

This one is a break to Every Time You Say Goodbye in D.
http://youtu.be/GuibY9LgI1c

This is a break to Shouting on the Hills of Glory. Key of A
http://youtu.be/pTc2dtH6Qmw

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

> Nice one Jordan sounds great and very different from the bluegrass that I saw you play live.
> I hope you've recovered from your trip to the Uk? Really good to meet you and great to (try!) and pick a couple of tunes with you


Hey Paul, great to meet you!  Thank you so much for going out of your way to meet and greet, really a pleasure to put a face with the name.  I think Geoff's trying to work out a trip for next year, hopefully we'll have another opportunity to hang and some more time to pick.  All the best!

----------

Paul Cowham

----------


## Rob Zamites

Is a CBOM-ish instrument okay?

----------

Barry Wilson, 

GKWilson

----------


## kmmando



----------

Barry Wilson, 

GKWilson, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Barry Wilson

Hre's a couple from last Saturday

----------

Gelsenbury, 

GKWilson, 

Joey Anchors, 

Pete Jenner

----------


## Joey Anchors

Here is my very first song I learned on mando last month.


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9lAz0ZmzqT4

----------

Barry Wilson, 

Caleb, 

Gelsenbury, 

GKWilson

----------


## lflngpicker

Here is a song I wrote in 1983 and usually play on the guitar.  I am playing my J Bovier A5 Special.

----------

Barry Wilson, 

Caleb, 

GKWilson

----------


## mandobassman

> Here is a song I wrote in 1983 and usually play on the guitar.  I am playing my J Bovier A5 Special.


Nicely done Dan!

----------


## lflngpicker

Thank you, Larry.  Have a great day!

----------


## bratsche

A sad occasion prompted the creation of this video, but I thought I'd share anyway.  It's a slideshow, but I play the accompaniment soundtrack, and it was a therapeutic labor of love for me.  (Just a heads up - if you don't like cats, don't even bother looking...)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QHvlWOPwQE

bratsche

----------

Barry Wilson, 

DougC, 

GKWilson, 

Hany Hayek, 

lflngpicker

----------


## mandobassman

That was lovely Bratsche.  Rosie reminds me of our wonderful cat Pearl, who is the very reason my wife and I are married today.  She found Pearl as a very, very young kitten, sick, undernourished and abandoned.  It's a bit of a long story, but we met that day and were married 7 months later.  Pearl is 11 years old and we call her our love kitten.  It will certainly be a sad day when she is no longer with us.  I'm so sorry you lost Rosie.  BTW, you mandola accompaniment was beautiful.

PS - When I say that Rosie reminds me of our Pearl, I really mean she looks very much like her.

----------


## bratsche

Thank you, Larry.  It would seem like Pearl and Rosie shared more than just looks.  I don't know if you opened the full description at my video, but Rosie was also very young and abandoned when a neighbor brought her to us.  Serendipitously, we had recently opened our screened patio to a black pregnant cat just days before she gave birth to five kittens.  Though she was in the process of weaning them when Rosie came along, which is why she is obviously smaller than other kittens pictured, Mama happily adopted her, and nursed her for the next five weeks or more.   We still have Mama and one of her daughters (the tortoiseshell one).  Found homes for the rest, but learned while making the video that sadly, the little male runt of the litter (the one shown by Rosie when she was in the basket) also died this year. 

The kitten with her leg in a splint was yet another rescue a couple weeks after Rosie - we found her very badly injured, barely clinging to life - very long, expensive story, but she is still here, too, and a most wonderful cat.   It was my lifelong desire to get to watch a litter of kittens be born and raised.  Well, I got that, and then some!  2008 was "the summer of kittens" for us.

bratsche

----------


## mandobassman

I did read your description and read it to my wife, who began to cry as it reminded her so much of our story.  My wife had actually been a long time friend of my family, although it had been many years since I had even seen her.  I was living in Houston at the time and was visiting my family and staying at my sisters house.  My sisters' youngest daughter is a Vet Tech.  While my wife was visiting her Mom, who lives very close to my sister, she found this abandoned kitten practically in the street.  She picked it up and took it to my niece so she could take it to her office to have it checked out.  I had actually gone to bed for the night as I was leaving the next morning to go back to Houston.  My sister woke me up and told me what had happened and I came down to see the kitten and say hello.  I took some pictures of the kitten and when I got back to Houston I emailed the photos and then we started emailing each other.  7 months later I moved back to NJ and we were married.  Funny thing was that I had two cats of my own, one of which I took in as a stray, and she had three, including Pearl.  So now we were a family of 5 cats.  Since then two of those cats have passed away and we are left with the other three, but now have two children instead.  All of the cats we have are either adopted or strays.  Pearl never grew up to be a "full sized" cat and is only about 6 or 7 pounds, but she is such a love and always reminds us of our beginning.  I loved reading your story and really respect those who rescue helpless animals.  I often with I had the room and the money to take in every animal in need.  The Vet that my niece works for is one of the few Vets in the area that will take strays and care for them while he tries to find them a home.

----------

bratsche, 

lflngpicker

----------


## MiG-19

> Attempting Evening Prayer Blues, inspired by Mike Compton


Fantastic version!  Thanks for posting.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## MiG-19

> here's an up-town, westside version of "southern flavor" - as opposed to shaun's excellent and more accurately orientated version:


Very nice version!  Thanks for posting.

----------

brose, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Trent Crawford

Foolin `round over some funky jams...

----------

hank, 

Paul Cowham

----------


## Joey Anchors

Nice Trent!

----------


## Caleb

I never can get the video embedding to work, so...

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jKKwCAJGPQc

That's O'Carolan's Sheebeg Sheemore on my Eastman 505.

----------

derbex, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

> I never can get the video embedding to work, so...
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jKKwCAJGPQc
> 
> That's O'Carolan's Sheebeg Sheemore on my Eastman 505.


Really nice. Makes me miss my 505 even more. 

Tried to embed your link but it kept embedding the video of Tallest Man On Earth's cover of Paul Simon's Graceland!

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Caleb

> Really nice. Makes me miss my 505 even more.


Thank you. I like my 505. It's a better mando than I am a mando player. I have a CA full-contact bridge on it, and it has an excellent setup.  Plays about as easily as anything I've put my hands on.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## theCOOP

My very first stupid mandolin-video.

Carolan's Welcome. I first heard this on the Chieftain's album Boil The Breakfast Early.

Not as smooth as it should be given how long I've been at this :/

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...type=2&theater

----------

brose, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Caleb

Gee whiz, got to be a FB member to even watch the vid.

----------


## Gelsenbury

Wow, Caleb, that's the nicest version of Shebeg Shemore that I've heard in a long time! How do you manage that light touch and the speedy ornaments? I can only stand and admire.

----------

Caleb

----------


## theCOOP

Sorry about that. Tried to upload it from the computer but that didn't work. Will try something else tomorrow.

----------


## Caleb

> Wow, Caleb, that's the nicest version of Shebeg Shemore that I've heard in a long time! How do you manage that light touch and the speedy ornaments? I can only stand and admire.


Wow, thank you for such a compliment: you've made my day. 

As far as my delivery, etc. of Sheebag Sheemore goes, I have a tune book that has it in the key of A or G and it just didn't lay correctly under the fingers to me, so I learned it by ear in D. I think it sounds great with all the open droning strings in D.  It doesn't seem like a very complex piece or too fast to me, but that's just the way I play and it's the kind of music that appeals to me. As far as speed goes, I'm still working my way up to Carolan's Concerto!

----------


## theCOOP

Repost, Carolan's Welcome (rough)

----------

Gelsenbury, 

GKWilson, 

mandolindude04

----------


## theCOOP

My second ever stupid mandolin-video.

A little, hmm...plucky sounding?

Ashokan Farewell

----------

GKWilson, 

mandolindude04, 

Randolph

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> My second ever stupid mandolin-video.
> 
> A little, hmm...plucky sounding?
> 
> Ashokan Farewell


Good job!

----------


## Gelsenbury

Nice! Carolan's Welcome was played at my wedding reception. It brings back happy memories. For the same reason, though, I've never dared learn it.

----------


## Colin Lindsay

A jig I composed last year, played on a Fylde bouzouki at 5th fret (G).
It was named after the Mourne Mountains that I look over from my house, which had a very nice topping of snow. I’ve been told other tunes of that name exist but haven’t found any to date… incidentally the upload cropped a lot of the text… but it was all waffle anyway…  :Smile:

----------

Barry Wilson, 

Gelsenbury, 

Kowboy, 

Ky Slim

----------


## Caleb

> A jig I composed last year, played on a Fylde bouzouki at 5th fret (G).
> It was named after the Mourne Mountains that I look over from my house, which had a very nice topping of snow. I’ve been told other tunes of that name exist but haven’t found any to date… incidentally the upload cropped a lot of the text… but it was all waffle anyway…


Excellent!

----------

theCOOP

----------


## theCOOP

Just picked up my Eastman MD315, good tuner and BlueChip TAD 40 pick - among other belongings - from my newly-ex girlfriend today. It's been really rough breakup - I really missed my Eastman, tuner and BlueChip  :Wink: 

Seriously though...it really sucks.

Anyway, here's my stupid mandolin-video #3. I can't for the life of me remember the name of the tune. I ruled out, among other things, Red Haired Boy, Flowers of Edinburgh, Temperance Reel and...

Again, slow and in the rough:

----------

Randolph

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

That would be Whiskey Before Breakfast. No doubt a break up tune originally.

----------


## eastKYmando

Here is a tune that I jammed out with my band at our second practice....there's a few rough spots, but it does feature mandolin and guitar.  My good friend, who is an outstanding guitarist and mandolin picker, is singing some lead verses and lead on the choruses....we hadn't really worked this tuneup, just kind feeling our way through it.  Carl Vanover on banjo and Jerry Haynes on bass.  BTW, I'm playing a Silverangel distressed w/Redwood top that was built earlier this year...just a few months old.

----------

Barry Wilson, 

Burk, 

GKWilson, 

mandolindude04, 

Tim Pike

----------


## theCOOP

> That would be Whiskey Before Breakfast. No doubt a break up tune originally.


Thought it might be WBB, but didn't look it up. I thought I knew it but then looked at TAB for it on several occasions and couldn't get it right.

There are other tunes that I play...which I can't play by tab anymore. strange.

----------


## rubydubyr

> Here I am as a member of a concentration camp orchestra. The movie is "Grey Zone". The piece - "Roses from the South" by J. Strauss.


when I click the "here" I get a page not found .....

----------


## rubydubyr

> Here is my very first song I learned on mando last month.
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9lAz0ZmzqT4


Great job, I notice on the ytube page you say you have a Gretsch 9310, I have a Gretsch 9320 acoustic electric.

----------


## Bill Snyder

Ruby, that post by Plamen was from over 8 years ago. It is very common for 8 year old links to no longer work.

----------


## kmmando



----------

Barry Wilson, 

Michael Wolf

----------


## Burk

This is my 2012  Dave Harvey Gibson F-5 Goldrush. I'v been playing about 2+ years so please be kind and Merry Christmas. Any tips I would welcome. My friend Paul is playing his Martin D-18. F-5 Gibsons and D-18's go together like peas and carrots. I hope this is the right thread.

----------

Barry Wilson, 

Bernie Daniel, 

f5joe, 

Fred Young, 

GKWilson, 

hank, 

Nanny, 

Randolph, 

Tim Pike, 

Tommie

----------


## fernmando

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10204566758706503 What if Bill Monroe played Frosty The Snowman?

----------

GKWilson, 

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## Gelsenbury

That's great, Burk. Thank you and happy Christmas!

----------


## f5joe

> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10204566758706503 What if Bill Monroe played Frosty The Snowman?


Roscoe is an unsung hero.  Great Monroe touch here Roscoe!

----------

fernmando

----------


## kmmando



----------

Michael Wolf

----------


## mandolindude04

Happy New Year! I've been taking classes at Swallow Hill Music for the last six months, and practiced this little ditty almost every day this past summer at the local dog park near where I work during my lunch break. Hope you all like it.

----------

brose, 

Gelsenbury, 

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## MiG-19

> Happy New Year! I've been taking classes at Swallow Hill Music for the last six months, and practiced this little ditty almost every day this past summer at the local dog park near where I work during my lunch break. Hope you all like it.


Nice tune and picking!  I also applaud you going to the dog park, I've often thought of taking my mandolin with me when I go.

----------


## mandolindude04

Thank you MiG-19. This is my very first You Tube recording, and was mainly trying out this new Lumix camera I bought my wife for Christmas. I downloaded this video editor software, and then found the old movie countdown clip at the beginning when I googled it. There are of course modern video intros, but I'm old enough to remember the educational films of the fiftes and sixties that were 16mm and had the countdown....Sort of dating myself! I had initially posted this on my Face Book page, and had some positive feedback, so I thought, what the heck, post it on Mandolin Café where all the real mandolin players are, and even the ones who make a living playing eight strings! Glad you liked it, and Happy New Year to you sir!

----------


## mandolindude04

TheCoop, I figure if relationships go bad, I still have my little epi Mandolin....Been there done that myself. Hang in there, and have a Happy New Year!

----------


## tnfishdaddy

Great job mandolindude04. Loved it. Now I just need to find the tabs to that song. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Caleb

Here's a video of my new Colongs MT. Tune is "Hewlett" by O'Carolan. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyu7...ature=youtu.be

----------

GKWilson

----------


## MikeyG

VERY nice job, Caleb!  You've already learned where the sweet spot is on that MT.  

MikeyG

----------


## margora

This is an arrangement for solo mandolin of Joni Mitchell's "Woodstock", from a performance at the Classical Mandolin Society of America convention in Portland this past October.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiBF-Ln0834

----------


## rubydubyr

> Here's a video of my new Colongs MT. Tune is "Hewlett" by O'Carolan. 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyu7...ature=youtu.be


very nice caleb, enjoyed it  :Smile:

----------


## Caleb

Mike and Ruby: thank you.  I see from my earlier post that I need to learn to spell COLLINGS. Ha.

----------


## DataNick

My jam band playing a song that I wrote and recorded about 5 weeks ago.
Performance is at The Great 48 in Bakersfield, CA    Jan 10, 2015

Mariam's Song
http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...-Mariam-s-Song


*Video*

Disclaimer: my strings were (are) dead and need to be changed, been lazy and didn't anticipate video taping, but oh well!....not too bad...

----------

Astro, 

Barry Wilson, 

Bluman, 

bratsche, 

brose, 

bruce.b, 

cayuga red, 

DougC, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Gelsenbury, 

GKWilson, 

Jeff Mando, 

mandrian, 

noah finn, 

outsidenote, 

Perry Babasin, 

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## Pete Jenner

Good one Nick. Pass me that mandolin and I'll change the strings for you.

----------

DataNick

----------


## Michael Bridges

Nick, that's a killer! Sounds fine to me, dead strings or not. You got it cookin', my friend.

----------

DataNick

----------


## Rush Burkhardt

Nice tune, Nick! Well-balanced, good tempo and time, through-out! And, oh yeah, good picking!
Rush
 :Popcorn:

----------

DataNick

----------


## rubydubyr

Awesome song, great picking  :Smile:

----------

DataNick

----------


## Bertram Henze

That video reveals so much, Nick:

- you don't look like Patrick Stewart at all, and you play much better than he does
- the guitar player plays out of tune half the time, according to his clip-on tuner. Now I finally know why I dont keep mine on.

 :Grin:

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

Thank You everyone for the kind compliments!

Pete, you can change my strings anyday!

Bertram,  I still like the moniker Loarcutus...I think Mike came up with that one...LOL!

----------


## theCOOP

Humors of Glendart on my $40 Epiphone MM30E/AS

I'd only been playing these back on my Samsung phone but have since plugged my computer speakers into the proper port...sounds infinitely better to me now   :Smile:

----------

cayuga red, 

DataNick, 

Gelsenbury, 

GKWilson, 

rubydubyr

----------


## theCOOP

"Hot Asphalt" by Ewan MacColl, father of the late Kirsty MacColl of The Pogues' Fairytale of New York fame.

I first heard it by The Pogues but they likely learned it from The Dubliners

Facebook says this is the link I need to use so that anybody can see it, even without a FB account...we'll see.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...74344803372275

----------

GKWilson

----------


## Don Grieser

Nice tune, Nick, and fine playing all around. Enjoyed it!

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

> Nice tune, Nick, and fine playing all around. Enjoyed it!


Thank You for the kind words Don!

----------


## Themis Paraskevas

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjeW7xXavlE \

Bach's well known cello prelude ( on a not-so-old Hora mando)

----------

Barry Wilson, 

JH Murray

----------


## almeriastrings

> Disclaimer: my strings were (are) dead and need to be changed, been lazy and didn't anticipate video taping, but oh well!....not too bad...


Hey... I believe Mr Bill did not bother too much about that, and Norman Blake had a set of strings on his dobro measured in decades, not just years. Did not hurt your tone either there! 10 out of 10. Great stuff!

----------

DataNick

----------


## theCOOP

Could someone remind me what this tune is called please?




Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## rubydubyr

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjeW7xXavlE \
> 
> Bach's well known cello prelude ( on a not-so-old Hora mando)


beautiful song and wonderful playing, themis  :Smile:

----------


## rubydubyr

no clue what the song is, coop, but enjoyed it  :Smile:

----------


## BenShavers

A clip of me playing a tune I wrote.

Flat broke blues.: http://youtu.be/ZyY0uKfjBQc

----------


## theCOOP

The Limerick Rake (rough)

----------

fatt-dad, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

Snowed in here in Boulder, perfect time to noodle around on Noto Swing.

----------

Astro, 

Atlanta Mando Mike, 

Caleb, 

chasray, 

fatt-dad, 

Gelsenbury, 

Holger, 

mandrian, 

outsidenote, 

Paul South, 

Perry Babasin, 

Rush Burkhardt, 

t.drexel, 

Three-Dz, 

usqebach, 

woodwizard

----------


## noah finn

The Luachrachán . A jig.

----------

Barry Wilson, 

Caleb, 

hank, 

outsidenote

----------


## Barry Wilson

We rehearsed this once and played it last night. I never do the solo playing alone as I think it sounds thin... don't mind the mistakes LOL... pretty cool having accordion and such...

----------


## Barry Wilson

This is one of Colin's originals.

----------

Jackgaryk

----------


## Atlanta Mando Mike

Goodbye Liza Jane on a Kimble

----------

Astro, 

Barry Wilson, 

chasray, 

Jackgaryk, 

Jordan Ramsey, 

lflngpicker, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Perry Babasin, 

Pete Jenner, 

slimbob, 

usqebach, 

wildpikr, 

woodwizard

----------


## mtucker

Very nice Jordan and Mike, thanks!  Casey Cook your guitar player in the vid, ain't shabby either  :Smile:

----------


## Caleb

> The Luachrachán . A jig.


Wonderful tone and technique: you make it look easy.

----------

noah finn

----------


## John Soper

This video is an out-take from "NED the Movie".  Currently screening on Public TV near you.  Schedules for broadcast are found at www.nedthemovie.com.  No bluegrass, a little mandolin content- but it's really a conversation starter to raise awareness for our patients.

http://www.nedthemovie.com/trailers-clips-interviews/

----------


## mandolindude04

I got my Breedlove Crossover Mandolin the other day, and am absolutely loving it, and I have a video to prove it! I took it over to a friend's house yesterday for her birthday party, and we all sang Happy Birthday in the key of G, and then I did some little waltzes and fiddle tunes....I didn't get asked to leave, so I see that as a good thing!

----------

GKWilson

----------


## mandolindude04

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVCW...e_gdata_player

The thing I like about the crossover is the wider nut. At one time when I could still jump, I could almost dunk a Basketball....That's back in the day when Dr. J played ball, and I could also palm a basketball as well. Playing the Mandolin is a little more challenging for me then playing the guitar....But I love playing it because of it's tone, and it's compactness. I can sit in my little Scion XB at lunch time in the driver's seat, and pick some fiddle tunes and noodle around on scales....I can't do that with my big body acoustic guitar! I got a great deal on this thru one of those big box guitar online and brick and mortar stores, and it's really all I need for my needs. I play at church on Sundays, and we have a community dinner there on Friday nights, and I help provide live music, and hey that's cool with me....I figure no one's going to ask me to tour with them....I'm too old fat and ugly for that, and it is what it is....

----------


## Jackgaryk

cool mandolindude...congratulations on your Breedlove. sounds good.  what instrument is that sitting on the mantle behind you?

----------


## mandolindude04

The instrument on the mantel? I have no idea. About ten years ago I developed an interest in playing the mandolin. My Mom and Dad bought it on eBay. It has twelve strings and I woudn't dare tune it to pitch as the top is all dried out with this high desert climate we have in Denver, and the top is reallthin. It makes a nice decoration on the piano next to Eiffel tower souvenir, and pictures of the grandkid......

----------

Jackgaryk

----------


## masa618

"Rawhide"

----------

Bill Snyder, 

GKWilson, 

Kowboy, 

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## journeybear

We have never done "Wagon Wheel." But last night the tip was right - someone put $20 in the bucket and kept asking for it, for over an hour. So at the end of the night we got a friend up to sing it. 

We got such a crazy reaction from the crowd. Nearly everyone got up to dance, including our lead singer (red checked shirt), who got grabbed by the woman who requested it (she also stuck her head in the camera early on). Toward the end you can see she gave him a big "Thank you" and a kiss. I guess it's confirmed - it's a crowd pleaser.

At the end I said, "I told you we don't know that song." Such a smarty-pants!  :Wink:  But we really don't, not the verses, anyway. Some of us have played it well over a hundred times, the bass player probably twice that or even more (he's friends with one of the members of OCMS), and everyone knows the chorus, of course, just not all the rest. We might have to learn it ... not!  :Laughing: 

The start got cut off, and it's a little dark, but the music's all right, I guess ...  :Whistling:

----------

brose, 

Gelsenbury, 

Kowboy

----------


## Charles E.

Reminds me of the good old day's down on Big Pine Key and Little Torch. Great job, great fun.

----------


## Jackgaryk

very cool JB...u da man

----------


## journeybear

Dunno about that, but ... OK, I'll take it.  :Wink:  Thanks!

It really took us all by surprise how the crowd reacted. We get people dancing all the time, but usually just a few at a time. This was _en masse._ I'm glad we got it on video, and the video was pretty well shot. The darkness couldn't be helped, but it's not too bad.

For the past two months we had a regular, a thirtysomething woman from Arkansas visiting with her teenage daughter, while her husband was renovating their home. She had studied dance for years while she was younger, and clearly had kept up her chops. She would dance nearly all through our shows, burnt through a couple of pairs of shoes, which she would tape up and just keep going. She mixed up a slew of dance styles, just followed whatever she as feeling or hearing in the music - which was perfectly matched to what we play, a mixture of ten or more genres. Sometimes she actually embarrassed her daughter with this "wild behavior" - it's usually the other way around.  :Grin:  All of them were just the nicest people.  By some odd quirk of fate, they left after last weekend - so she missed this extraordinary occurrence. Another way to look at it is it took all these people to make up for her absence.  :Wink:

----------


## Gelsenbury

Our second open mic evening ...

----------

GKWilson

----------


## Keith Witty

Here's one I just worked up.

----------

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## Russ Donahue

The Girl I Left Behind

----------

masa618

----------


## theCOOP

Cork Hornpipe (Harvest Home, Fred Wilson's Clog...)

Clearly I've forgotten how to embed (?)

https://youtu.be/IWjEs8xROq8

----------


## pheffernan

> Clearly I've forgotten how to embed (?)


I love the pancake!

----------


## Three-Dz

Here is a video of a trio group I play in, the video quality isn't that great but the audio is pretty good.

https://youtu.be/pgHb9V_g2uY

This is my first video, not sure how to embed?

----------


## theCOOP

> I love the pancake!


Thanks for that.

I love it too, but it seems lately I have trouble finding my way around it after playing the Epi or the Eastman, dunno what the problem is :/

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Cork Hornpipe (Harvest Home, Fred Wilson's Clog...)
> Clearly I've forgotten how to embed (?)


Clean picking. Good basis. Now all you got to do is accelerate that little downward run in the A and B part to double speed respectively so the meter is maintained  :Wink: 




> Here is a video of a trio group I play in, the video quality isn't that great but the audio is pretty good.
> This is my first video, not sure how to embed?


Embedding is easy. You copy the URL from the youtube video, including the v-parameter but losing the "?" and everything behind it (should look like this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgHb9V_g2uY). Then you press that little movie-clip button (second from right) of the Quick Reply editor and paste the URL into the small window that opens. The movie will then be embedded into where your cursor was:

----------

Astro, 

Three-Dz

----------


## pheffernan

> I love it too, but it seems lately I have trouble finding my way around it after playing the Epi or the Eastman, dunno what the problem is :/


The pancake shape and flat board might be confounding at first. I know that mine has higher action than my other mandolins as well.

----------


## GKWilson

Go to Forum.
Scroll all the way to the bottom.
Click on Software Support.
Third thread down.
Scott teaches you to embed video's.

----------

Three-Dz

----------


## theCOOP

> Clean picking. Good basis. Now all you got to do is accelerate that little downward run in the A and B part to double speed respectively so the meter is maintained


Thanks, yeah, I know that part you mention, isn't quite right. When I listen to others  (videos, LPs, etc) I just can't accomplish what I hear. It's like they're playing something different than what I can find for tab.

It's funny, I learned this to play for a friend who lived in Cork for a time. And just this past Thursday I brought home two LPs from the thrift shop that had this tune on them but I didn't realise until I got them home.

One LP was by a Newfoundland accordion player by the name of Ray Johnson from about 1967 listed as Cork Hornpipe. Ray has, since the mid 80s I think, been a member of Newfoundland comedy/musical group Buddy Wassisname & The Other Fellers. The second LP is by fiddler Don Messer & His Islanders, and listed as Fred Wilson's Clog...I recognised it instantly.

Incidently, I brought home another great LP last week simply titled "Music For Mandolin; Beethoven...Schlick"

----------


## journeybear

Another one from my band, the Love Lane Gang. It's a song by Sean Lennon called "Part One Of The Cowboy Trilogy." It's been seventeen years, still waiting for Parts Two and Three ...  :Confused: 



I admit to being quite conscious of the cameraman, so I avoided my usual deer-in-the-headlights stance. I also made sure I could be heard above the din when I took my leads. I'm not the star of this band, but I do my bit, as well as I can. Usually that's good enough, and often enough, more than good enough.  :Wink:

----------

Astro, 

Teak

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Thanks, yeah, I know that part you mention, isn't quite right. When I listen to others  (videos, LPs, etc) I just can't accomplish what I hear. It's like they're playing something different than what I can find for tab.


Indeed, it is almost impossible to do, especially when the whole tune is more up-tempo. I used to do it in my early version of it (with sloppy timing, too), but today I just do a flabby hammer-on/pull-off/left-out-notes trick that superficially sounds like it without actually being the real thing. And that's perfectly legal in Irish music, since some ornaments are intended for other instruments (this part is a piece of cake for a tin whistle, for instance).

----------


## Petrus

Not great sound quality (sounds clearer with headphones) ... just some random medley that ran through my head one evening.





Processed tunes:

https://soundcloud.com/thepetrosproj...15b-150fonecho

https://soundcloud.com/thepetrosproj...15a-80echochor

----------


## sgarrity

We tried to get rid of the paparazzi but it looks like they got a video of us anyway.   :Grin: 
Yours truly with Peter Feldmann, David West, and Tom Lee, aka The Very Lonesome Trio.

----------

Astro, 

GKWilson, 

Kowboy, 

masa618

----------


## Don Grieser

But there are 4? Great picking!

----------


## Rosemary Philips

Shaun, you just keep getting better and better! Great stuff!

----------

journeybear, 

sgarrity

----------


## Bertram Henze

> But there are 4?


There's three categories of people: those who can count, and those who can't.  :Cool:

----------


## journeybear

True enough. Perhaps they took their cue from Thompson Twins (there are three, and they're not twins, or Thompsons, for that matter), or Ben Folds Five (there are three). Then again, if one were to combine all three, the head count would line up with the sum proffered in the titles.  :Whistling: 

I think the confusion arises because our guy was jamming with the trio, though he didn't say as much. I assume this because there are two mandolinists. And who wants (or needs) two mandolins in one band? That would make for some Dawg-gone crazy music!  :Disbelief: 

Besides which ...  :Wink:

----------


## Don Grieser

Found this Norman Blake ear worm this week.

----------

Astro, 

billhay4, 

David Houchens, 

GKWilson, 

hank, 

Kowboy, 

masa618, 

samsondale, 

wildpikr

----------


## sgarrity

Nice work Don!  Love that tone.

----------


## Kowboy

Thanks  so much Don G. I've been looking for a new tune and this one fits the bill nicely. "Ear Worm", I know what there're like. Got tunes going in there most times. Thanks again.

----------


## Dave Martin

https://youtu.be/-XQ0zDwoYDg

Maria and the Mudkatz playing one of my tunes, with me on mandolin.

----------

GKWilson

----------


## Dave Martin

I can't figure out how to delete the duplicate, and not sure how it happened.  Sorry.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> I can't figure out how to delete the duplicate, and not sure how it happened.  Sorry.


Deleting is not possible. It happens quite often, and to everybody, when browser/server communication gets tangled-up, i.e. your post has been received and stored, but your browser didn't get it and you think you have to press "post" a second time, or if you have used the Back/Forward buttons of your browser after posting and your editor appears to be still open and ready for posting.
I have made it a custom of mine to copy my text to clipboard before posting and re-open the whole thread in a different browser tab after posting, so I can see what I've done and post again only if really neccessary.

Wouldn't it be a nice feature of the server to delete identical duplicates by itself?

----------


## GKWilson

ddminpgfl. Here's your video.

----------


## journeybear

This just in: our band last night, doing one of our crowd-pleasers, a medley of "These Boots Are Made For Walking" and "Misirlou."  :Disbelief:  You're probably thinking, "What?!?" Me too. The connection is they're both in E, though one is in E major, the other in E minor. Phrygian mode, actually. Doesn't stop us!  :Grin: 



Thanks to our friend Sheelman, who has been shooting stills and video of us since near the start.

----------

Astro, 

GKWilson, 

Kowboy, 

Perry Babasin, 

Stu48, 

Teak

----------


## Astro

I'm not sure if this google drive link will work here, but I'll try. I'm just adding a little mando accent in the studio for a new song for a band I just joined. Its my first time in a real studio and first time I played the song with/for the band so I was pretty nervous. I'm reading the lead sheet as I go and thats never optimal but I didnt have much time to learn the song. This was the first take out of many so hopefully it got better. I get to hear it thursday. Love the song and the band. Fingers crossed:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6...djA&authuser=0

PS -The link works !

Also, I'm behind the glass in the sound booth so I can't hear the banjo or them talking. Who ever was up next usually played along in the control room with whoever was recording as a warm up prior to their turn to go in and thats what the banjo is doing here (not recording simultaneously).

----------


## Nathan Sanders

Over the Waterfall on my one of my latest acquisitions, a 1996 Flatiron Bouzouki, or Octave Mandolin.

https://youtu.be/UlVOVEVbsu4

----------

Kowboy

----------


## Nathan Sanders

--

----------


## Murphy Slaw

My first try with the mandolin. Go easy on me.......

Original song, "Just A Life"

----------

Bill Baldridge

----------


## MandoJason

Good morning all, here is a video of CLINCH MOUNTAIN BACKSTEP. I am playing a 1997 Gilchrist F5 that I have absolutely fallen in love with. 
CLINCH MOUNTAIN BACKSTEP-
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PG6K...yer_detailpage

----------

DataNick, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Kowboy

----------


## Kowboy

I can hear why you have fallen in luv w/ the Gil. Kicking video and thnx.

----------


## MandoJason

Thanks Kenny....glad you enjoyed it, take care...thanks for listening/viewing...
jason

----------


## journeybear

And now for something completely different ...



This is the performance of Mary Ann's song "Herman The Merman" that won us the award for Best Group Performance at this year's 54th Annual Conch Shell Blowing Contest, 3/6/15. By a fortunate fluke she bumped into someone who had taped it, so this pleasant performance has been preserved for posterity and presented for your pleasure. Enjoy!

----------

Barry Wilson, 

Kowboy

----------


## Kowboy

Is any fun ever had down there? J.B. you're all over the board. This is the first conch performance I've ever heard. Thanks

----------

journeybear

----------


## journeybear

Thanks! It could have been a bit higher in the mix (I know, spoken like a true mandolinist  :Wink:  ), but it was serving in a supporting role. Also, the darn thing is so loud, it seemed prudent to stay a bit off the mike.

If you'll permit a bit of indulgence about this silliness, I won in the Adult Male category four years ago, playing the riffs from "Satisfaction" and "Smoke On The Water." I chose these for their familiarity and simplicity - the true pitch range of my shell is all of five half steps, thought there ways to extend it a bit (necessary for the latter, which requires six half steps. The adult solo winners get interviewed, and these usually get sent out to the wire services, and this to newspapers and TV stations all over. That's what happened to me - the story got picked up and sent around the world, showing up as far away as India, and even a Rolling Stones fan site posted it. Heck, it even showed up in the bumper for the weekend news for the AP news service. But the local daily paper passed.  :Disbelief:  This inspired me to send them a sternly worded if tongue-in-cheek letter to the editor chiding them for their lack of support of this bit of small town fun. To their credit, they ran my letter, as a way of admitting their failure in this. You'll see all this in these clips. A still from this is what I usually use as my avatar.









Also, you'll notice the winners of the Adult Group category - a bunch of dilettantes wearing feathered boas honking non-musically and  dancing clumsily to some rudimentary choreography set to ABBA's "Dancing Queen." This group or similar ones always win in the category since no one else competes. (Actually, four years prior to this, I had won in this category as a duo with my then-boss, the most-decorated contestant ever, as I accompanied him on mandolin while he blew the conch on "Golden Slippers." * Part of the reason we won is that, after we got on the stage, I found I had to tune a string and said over the mike, "Can you give me a D?"  :Grin:  That cracked everyone up.) My brainstorm this year was to compete in this category as well as solo, and it worked a charm. That sort of artless display can't hold a candle to what we did. Well, it was really Clementine, who is a real charmer, and very willful, to boot.

Oddly enough, for some inexplicable reason, the only local paper that covered the event, a weekly that is very much devoted to running photographs much more than text and is very inclusive in what they print, said the other group had won, putting two pictures of them at the top of the section devoted to their coverage.  :Disbelief:  I didn't see this until a week or so later, when Clementine happened to mention someone had said something to her about her picture in one of the papers. I tracked it down, which by then was in the previous week's issue, and was astonished to see what they'd done. They had indeed  included a picture of us - part of their inclusive policy - on the next page - with her last name misspelled. This led me to send them a sternly worded - and a bit less tongue-in-cheek - letter to the editor chiding them for their gaffe, noting that if they looked through their files they would see a photo of us receiving the trophy. The photographer did respond very apologetically, and two weeks later (the deadline for next week had passed) the paper ran an enormous photo of the trophy presentation, which took up nearly a third of page two - with her last name still misspelled.  :Crying:  I feel a bit vindicated (though an actual printed apology would have been nice), but as I told them, I really felt bad for her having been cheated out of recognition for the first award she had ever won. That was a key motivating factor for this bit of windmill tilting - gallantry, chivalry, upholding a lady's honor. Seriously.  :Cool: 

I really do love this small town fun.  :Smile: 

* Yes, believe it or not - actual mandolin content!  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Kowboy

----------


## fredfrank

http://youtu.be/j79ybReWJNI

http://youtu.be/Qwe2EJjNrQs

----------

hank

----------


## Nathan Sanders

Actually posted a link to this earlier, but here is the embedded video of my Flatiron Bouzouki, or Octave Mandolin.

----------

hank

----------


## Nathan Sanders

Flatiron 3MC

----------


## DataNick

High Mountain Road from our Bluegrass Showcase at BollWeevil's 5/26/2015

----------

Astro, 

Barry Wilson, 

Clinton Johnson, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

hank, 

Jackgaryk, 

jonny250, 

Kowboy, 

Mike Barber, 

RopeS, 

Tom Sanderson

----------


## sgarrity

Good stuff my friend!

----------

DataNick

----------


## cayuga red

Very, very nice! That setting makes me thirsty!  Keep posting .

Red

----------

DataNick

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Yeah Nick, that was great.
 The band sounded tight, your harmony sounded real good, but most of all, I can see (hear) now why you like that 'distressed' Gibson so much.

----------

DataNick

----------


## Bill Baldridge

Me singing with the Gibson at the local museum.  I also wrote the song.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaMiKqgHeJg

----------

DataNick, 

Flame Maple, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

hank, 

Jackgaryk, 

Kowboy, 

Mike Barber

----------


## DataNick

> Yeah Nick, that was great.
>  The band sounded tight, your harmony sounded real good, but most of all, I can see (hear) now why you like that 'distressed' Gibson so much.


Thanks!

The strings are still "dead"...I know, I know (laziness)...been since last September since they were changed. Have to though soon as we're playing one of the biggest festivals in California in August, SummerGrass

----------


## DataNick

> Me singing with the Gibson at the local museum.  I also wrote the song.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaMiKqgHeJg


Hey Bill!

I really enjoyed that!....looks like a fun jam with real good pickers...nicely done on your song as well!

What year is your Fern?

Now I know where to stop off if travelling through Missouri!

----------


## Barry Wilson



----------

Clinton Johnson, 

hank

----------


## Clinton Johnson

Me playing with local friends..made 20 bucks! Man life is good! Sorry about iPhone quality

----------

Barry Wilson, 

Bill Baldridge

----------


## kmmando

What we get up to in Coigach, in the far North Western Highlands of Scotland.

----------

Barry Wilson, 

DataNick, 

PlaneSimple

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

A couple of songs from a recent gig at Wivenhoe Folk Club.   :Smile: 

Daniel

----------

Barry Wilson, 

cayuga red, 

Clinton Johnson, 

DataNick, 

Flame Maple, 

GarY Nava, 

Gelsenbury, 

GKWilson, 

Jackgaryk, 

lflngpicker, 

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## lflngpicker

Beautiful job on these performances, Daniel!  I appreciate the post and want to compliment your talent.  Dan

P.S. What type of F5 is that beauty?

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Thanks Dan!

The F5 was made by Gary Vessel (testore on the cafe) in 2006.  The spec is standard f5, but the decorative design ideas were mine and executed by both Gay and his wife.  It's basically a visual nod to teens Gibsons.


Best,
Daniel

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## DataNick

Daniel,

I listened to "The Two Soldiers"...lovely tune. I really like how an F5 sounds in this style; of course Gary builds excellent instruments, so I'm not surprised. Great singing as well my friend!

Thanks for posting!

----------


## DataNick

High Mountain Road at Summergrass 2015 in San Diego, CA

----------

Astro, 

lflngpicker, 

Paul Cowham

----------


## lflngpicker

Beautiful job, Nick. I wish I had been there.  Thanks for posting and sharing your talents!  Dan

----------

DataNick

----------


## Clinton Johnson

Nice job on the "freeborn man" DataNick!.....next time you need money, hock anything besides that nice Gibson bro :Wink:

----------

DataNick

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

> Daniel,
> 
> I listened to "The Two Soldiers"...lovely tune. I really like how an F5 sounds in this style; of course Gary builds excellent instruments, so I'm not surprised. Great singing as well my friend!
> 
> Thanks for posting!


Thanks Nick!

Daniel

----------

DataNick

----------


## Barry Wilson

I opened the summer concert series in front of Maple Ridge City Hall. Fun song.

----------

Astro, 

brose, 

Clinton Johnson, 

DataNick, 

GKWilson, 

Jackgaryk, 

Teak

----------


## Barry Wilson

Lucky I had battery power. we got hit with wind storms and power is still out in many parts of the lower mainland. I had to pull those tree limbs back to set up... I printed this song out the night before, figured the chords on guitar and decided right there to play on mandolin instead.. couldn't do this solo without the vocal harmonizer hehe. One of those times you are listening to music and hear a song and say omg I have to do that song tomorrow moments

----------

Jackgaryk

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

Hard at work noodling in the practice room (when I should be shedding for Winfield)....

----------

brose, 

Bruce Clausen, 

Cobalt, 

DataNick, 

DavidKOS, 

F-2 Dave, 

hank, 

Jackgaryk, 

masa618, 

outsidenote, 

Teak, 

Three-Dz

----------


## hank

Dang Jordan your amazing.  That wasn't noodling.  That was a fine dish of pasta by a master.

----------

Jordan Ramsey

----------


## Mike Snyder

It's your year, Jordan. I'll be in the crowd rooting for you. I'm Stumpy, from Shoo Goo camp.

----------

Jordan Ramsey

----------


## DataNick

Exquisitely done!

I wouldn't change a thing; that's a winning routine right there!

And nice to show the capabilities of the Gibson F5 mandolin; that it can shine in any genre, for it was made as a "classical" music type of instrument anyway (at least it's upgrades/enhancements that Loar made) 

You and your Sam Bush are killer!

----------

Jordan Ramsey

----------


## Keith Powell

https://youtu.be/xtFpWPF6wQY - "American" Royals cover

----------


## Bill Snyder

Keith you can embed your video by clicking the icon above that looks like a film strip and pasting the url from Youtube or Vimeo.

----------


## Keith Powell

Thanks Bill

----------


## DataNick

At the risk of subjecting you to my goulash as compared to Jordan's playing...LOL!

Here's our version of Southern Flavor from last weekend's Santee Bluegrass & Wine Festival

----------

almeriastrings, 

Bob Bass, 

Jackgaryk, 

Jim Hudson, 

John Soper, 

Jordan Ramsey, 

Kowboy, 

RopeS, 

sgarrity

----------


## John Soper

Tasty Goulash, Nick!

----------

DataNick

----------


## DavidKOS

> Hard at work noodling in the practice room


One of my favorite jazz ditties, and you play it very well, swinging!

Nice touch, too!

----------

Jordan Ramsey

----------


## masa618

Right,Right On!

----------

Bob Bass, 

brose, 

DataNick, 

doc holiday, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Kowboy, 

Mark Wilson, 

Nick Gellie, 

sgarrity

----------


## JeffD

> Here's our version of Southern Flavor from last weekend's Santee Bluegrass & Wine Festival


Very nice. Fun to listen to.

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

masa618,

You and that Gil sound very "Monroeish"...nicely done!

----------

masa618

----------


## Nick Gellie

Is your Gilchrist X-braced?

----------

masa618

----------


## masa618

Hello,DataNick. 
Thank you for having you evaluate it.  I pursue a mandolin play like Monroe!

masa618.

----------

DataNick

----------


## masa618

Thanks, Nick.   I play this mando. for 27years that has parallel braced.

masa618.

----------

DataNick

----------


## MandoJason

I posted this a couple weeks ago- Video/Song is The Worrying Kind. Artist- Fauxgrass (www.fauxgrassmusic.com). We're a Michigan based, touring band. This is a promo for the upcoming album. Enjoy!

----------

Teak

----------


## DataNick

> What we get up to in Coigach, in the far North Western Highlands of Scotland.


Sorry for the late post, but I just watched the first video, and Holy Cow!....Great stuff! I love the musical configuration and the small pub atmosphere just looks tremendous!...I've just got to take that European trip now and make it a mando journey thru the UK, Ireland, France, Spain, Italy, etc.

Thanks a bunch for posting!

----------


## Barry Wilson

Just because Journeybear pushed me into trying this one  :Wink: 
I had to transpose it down so I could sing it

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

Teak

----------


## Bertram Henze

It seems we all get pushed into something. This was ignited by Kevin Macleod:

----------

Barry Wilson, 

Bernie Daniel

----------


## Erhard Handmade Inst.

My second mandolin:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMJoH5gmnl8

----------

Clinton Johnson

----------


## NateRed88

Here's a recording of me performing Thile's "Song for a Young Queen"

I want to redo it at some point as this was years ago, and I feel I've improved in timing and such since then. But thanks for listening!

----------

Bill Baldridge, 

Kowboy

----------


## NateRed88

Some Jessamyn's Reel by Chris Thile on a Poe Scout mando!

----------

Barry Wilson, 

Bernie Daniel, 

cayuga red, 

colorado_al, 

Dave Hanson, 

f5joe, 

Gelsenbury, 

hank, 

John Eischen, 

Josh Levine, 

Kowboy, 

lflngpicker, 

pheffernan, 

Steve Jeter, 

WW52

----------


## cayuga red

As I wrote in another thread,  Nathan, your playing really does justice to Andy's Scout.

----------

lflngpicker, 

NateRed88

----------


## mbruno

Weeeee  :Smile: 

Sir Duke - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7vniiOYVKs

When I'm 64 - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUx9K7sZ5WM

----------

Barry Wilson, 

DataNick, 

lflngpicker

----------


## PlaneSimple

So here is my first DIY F5 build .. I still have some things to do.. maybe come up with some inlay for it.. and the action is still a tad high, need to change that. The little tune is, "Maid Behind The Bar" (as scribed for highland bagpipe.. AKA "the one octave version"). 
I guess now I need to start learning mandolin versions.

----------

Barry Wilson, 

Bernie Daniel, 

DataNick, 

Kowboy, 

lflngpicker, 

Steve Jeter

----------


## DataNick

A little Fall season throwback to SummerGrass 2015 from High Mountain Road
 featuring guest banjoist, Shawn Spiars on a Johnny Rodriguez tune.

----------

Barry Wilson, 

Bernie Daniel, 

f5joe, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Gelsenbury, 

Jordan Ramsey, 

Kowboy, 

lflngpicker, 

WW52

----------


## sgarrity

This tune just seems appropriate.....

----------

Barry Wilson, 

DataNick, 

f5joe, 

Jordan Ramsey, 

Kowboy, 

lflngpicker, 

masa618

----------


## DataNick

Shaun,

Excellent Monroe style pickin there Brotha!...and Holy Toledo! that Kimble has got some serious overtones goin on there!

----------

sgarrity

----------


## masa618



----------

DataNick, 

Jordan Ramsey, 

Paul Cowham, 

samsondale, 

sgarrity, 

wildpikr

----------


## margora

These are my arrangements of three well-known songs by Pete Seeger for solo mandolin.  The arrangements are dedicated to different mandolinist friends.  The performance is from the recent Classical Mandolin Society of America convention this past October in Austin, Texas.

----------

Jordan Ramsey, 

Randolph

----------


## DataNick

Sharing atbuckner21's new video of his band Steel Bridge

----------

hank, 

Kowboy

----------


## theCOOP

FINALLY figured out what this is!

Sonny's Mazurka, page 124 in my copy of Mandolin Picker's Fakebook.




> Could someone remind me what this tune is called please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks

----------

Jess L.

----------


## journeybear

> Just because Journeybear pushed me into trying this one


That's right, blame me!  :Mad:  But why not take some credit? That was just fine!  :Mandosmiley: 

Looks like kind of a tough gig. I like how, at the end, the fan went wild.  :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

OK, I'm doing something I often rail against - posting a link rather than a video. But it's on facebook, and I can't seem to download it so I can then upload it. If someone knows how to download videos from facebook, please tell me how. It's vexing, especially considering how easy youtube is in comparison.

https://www.facebook.com/bo.a.holm/v...if_t=video_tag

This is a song from the show at The Green Parrot with the half-Norwegian band, Berserk Bastards. Pretty decent mix. My solo is at 2:07. I don't remember this one, not of the better songs (IMO), but it came out well. Looking forward to another invasion next month.

----------


## lflngpicker

Great, Journeybear!  Thanks for sharing your talent.   :Mandosmiley:

----------

journeybear

----------


## lflngpicker

> A little Fall season throwback to SummerGrass 2015 from High Mountain Road
>  featuring guest banjoist, Shawn Spiars on a Johnny Rodriguez tune.


Nick, Great harmony singing and a real nice solo.  Man, you have serious talent, bro.  Thanks for posting!

----------

DataNick

----------


## mandolindude04

:Mad: [URL="http://https://www.facebook.com/justthekindyoulike/videos/10153155173791673/"]http://https://www.facebook.com/justthekindyoulike/videos/10153155173791673/[/

----------


## mandolindude04

https://www.facebook.com/justthekind...3155173791673/

This is from a recent visit with my daughter and grandson. He is playing a drum that his Auntie brought back from Burundi while on a medical mission trip a few years ago.

----------

lflngpicker, 

RopeS

----------


## lflngpicker

I enjoyed making use of my new Collings MT Gloss Top as an accompaniment for this classic folk rock song from the late 60's.  Just for fun, I am sharing it...

----------

DataNick, 

Gelsenbury, 

Kowboy, 

Mark Wilson, 

PH-Mando, 

Randolph, 

Teak

----------


## DataNick

Hey Dan,

Nicely Done!

I would never have thought of using mandolin accompaniment on that tune; pretty cool my friend!

That Collings has lot of ring to it, nice!

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

> Hey Dan,
> 
> Nicely Done!
> 
> I would never have thought of using mandolin accompaniment on that tune; pretty cool my friend!
> 
> That Collings has lot of ring to it, nice!


Hi Nick, Coming from you, my neighbor down the highway in Fallbrook, that is a wonderful compliment.  I have a realistic view of myself as a mandolin player, and I am going to keep working on being a bluegrass picker, like yourself! You could show me quite a few things and I hope I get the chance to give that a try.  Thanks.

----------

DataNick

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

From a recent show at Swallow Hill here in Denver, a Ragged Union (Geoff Union) original called "Ferris Wheel".

----------

Bruce Clausen, 

Clinton Johnson, 

DataNick, 

Franc Homier Lieu, 

Gelsenbury, 

lflngpicker, 

sgarrity

----------


## Bob Michel

Here's a go at "Little Billy Wilson," one of my favorite American OT tunes.




Bob Michel
Near Philly

----------

Gelsenbury, 

hank, 

Kowboy, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Gelsenbury

Great playing!

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## dbmandolin

Hello friends! This year I'm doing a weekly mandolin music video series called Mandolin Mondays. Check out my latest video--it's a chord melody medley of 3 of my favorite Beatles tunes: "Day Tripper," "Maxwell's Silver Hammer," and "Lady Madonna." I've written out the tab if anyone wants a copy. Just send me a message.

----------

colorado_al, 

Gelsenbury, 

hank, 

Kowboy, 

lflngpicker, 

Teak

----------


## Isaac Eicher



----------

colorado_al, 

dbmandolin, 

lflngpicker, 

Richard J, 

WW52

----------


## Michael Thompson

Chris Thile's arrangement of Ookpik Waltz is probably my favorite song to play and one of my go-to pieces when I pick up a mandolin. So, I decided to get a decent quality video of it using my clip on condenser mic for my first video on my new channel.

----------

Gary Alter, 

lflngpicker

----------


## DataNick

Not me, but some "Young Guns" friends of mine, "The Blue Js" rippin up "Bluegrass Breakdown" at The Great 48 a couple of weeks ago!

----------

colorado_al, 

Kowboy, 

lflngpicker, 

masa618

----------


## lwincott07

Check my 2 vids out 😀

https://youtu.be/Cv9dooj1N6s
https://youtu.be/4edEE7x6Fyc

Ill be doing more whenever possible.

Cheers guys 😀 happy playing.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## kmmando

A live version of a track on my "Highland Strands" cd.

----------

Gelsenbury

----------


## kmmando

and a fine song by George Duff ...

----------

Jim, 

lflngpicker

----------


## marteroyeng

Here's me playing one of my own songs.

----------

colorado_al, 

DataNick

----------


## lwincott07

Tobin's Favourite :D

https://youtu.be/d7EUJTkcGSs

----------


## kmmando



----------

BiggT, 

Gelsenbury, 

Jess L.

----------


## sgarrity

Tombstone Junction on a Kimble F5 with one good mistake to show I'm not perfect.... :Laughing:

----------

DataNick, 

Jordan Ramsey, 

wildpikr

----------


## lwincott07

Check out Ger the Rigger on my heartwood :D

https://youtu.be/R9GWaUz2MtA

----------


## CES

Shawn, that Kimble sounds great, even through my laptop speaker!

----------

sgarrity

----------


## Fred Keller

Haven't posted here in a while but this video comes from an appearance on Duluth, MN, radio station KUMD a couple weeks ago.  Song is mine, a little blues I wrote imagining Creeping Charlie as a person  :Wink:

----------

Richard J

----------


## colorado_al

Here's 3 videos of me in 1 song!




My latest bandhub.com submission. My version of David Grisman's - Dawg After Dark
Feel free to submit a track. I left some room for you!
http://bandhub.com/s/56c34acf419212b3bcc97b3f
Thanks! Al

PS- Thanks to the Dawg for all of his great music and for his awesome instruction!
I learned this tune from his new book - The Book of the Dawg - Dawg Jazz

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Wayfaring Stranger.  January 2016, Huntingdon Community Radio, Huntingdon, Cambridgeshire.  Spotlight Programme
Paul Ballantyne on Octopus guitar.  :Wink: 
Enjoy!


Daniel

----------

colorado_al, 

Pick&Grin

----------


## Frankdolin

Enjoyed that ! Great performance... :Smile:

----------

Daniel Nestlerode

----------


## colorado_al

For some reason my last video moved to a new url.
My latest bandhub.com submission. My version of David Grisman's - Dawg After Dark. I tried to get my dog to bark at the end, but she was having none of it.



And here is a recording I made yesterday of Three Lions by John Reischman & John Miller. I'm doing my best (yet feeble) imitation of John Reischman. That guy just has the best tone.



Thanks to Dawg and J&J for all of the great music!
Check out the originals of each here:
Dawg After Dark - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qRm8D6fSuQ
Three Lions - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGs9yQ1KqCI
Al

----------


## Bob Michel

The other day a YouTube follower asked if I'd post a mandolin version of the English jig "Dribbles Of Brandy," which I'd previously recorded on melodeon and uploaded. It's a simple, lovely tune, obviously related to "Lanigan's Ball" (especially the B part). So here it is, as requested, with some accompaniment on concertina and uke:




Bob Michel
Near Philly

----------

Astro, 

hank, 

Kowboy

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

Still getting acclimated to the new toy, totally obsessed.  Here's my attempt at Brian Oberlin's duo-style arrangement of Santa Lucia (from his CD and companion book Capriccio Fantastico):

----------

Drew Egerton, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

hank, 

Mike001, 

Pick&Grin

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Jordan, that was just awesome. I love the block inlays on the bowlback. You should saw off that fingerboard extension and make a Sam Bush model to match your Gibson!

----------

Jordan Ramsey

----------


## Mike001

Mighty fine playing Jordan and that's a beautiful sounding/looking instrument you've got there.

----------

Jordan Ramsey

----------


## hank

Bob, great fun stuff to play. I've enjoyed both tunes to get my Celtic,Scottish DNA awake and firing triplets.  Indian Summer and Tobins Favorite are great tunes to get the right hand moves going too.

Jordan you amaze me every time you perform.  You keep this up and your gonna have so many gone Dawg tendencies that no style defines you.  Joking aside, you've managed to smoog that old taterbug into singing mighty sweetly.

----------

Jordan Ramsey

----------


## Murphy Slaw

Storms in Kentucky yesterday. I was in Wingo with a buddy.

Notice the t-shirt.....

----------

hank

----------


## Drew Egerton

I posted in the thread about my new Kelley F5 a link to our Facebook page with this video, but I thought I'd share it here directly as well now that it is uploaded to Youtube.

----------

Jordan Ramsey

----------


## hank

Murphy your prediction of rain is spot on here this morning.  You and your buddies Blue weather forecasting had my 1913 A4 blacktop thumping on it's case trying to get out and join in the fun.

----------


## DataNick

DESPERADO at The Acoustic Grass Festival in Pahrump, NV over Mother's Day/Cinco DeMayo weekend.

----------


## Drew Egerton

A little Old Dangerfield

----------

DataNick, 

hank

----------


## jimbob

That is awesome !

----------

Drew Egerton

----------


## cbakewell

Me putting my Mandobird through its paces in order to sell it on ebay.

I never got as far as actually putting it up on eBay as the process of doing the video made me fall in love with it again... obviously.

----------

Jess L.

----------


## Jr Brown

Here in a near tune my brother and I are playing. I'm on the mando and he's on the guitar. The guitar is tuned and played more like a banjo with a high E string on the top replacing the Low E and open tuned.
Please excuse the poor I phone video quality but I think the music make's up for it at least a little.

----------

Clinton Johnson, 

DataNick, 

Gelsenbury, 

hank, 

Jess L., 

Stu48

----------


## hank

Whoa!  Very good groove Jr.  You, your brother and your young audience again making it look easy.

----------


## DataNick

DESPERADO at The Acoustic Grass Festival in Pahrump, NV over Mother's Day/Cinco DeMayo weekend.

----------

Astro, 

Gelsenbury, 

Jess L., 

Perry Babasin

----------


## wildpikr

Nice picking and fiddling...thumbs up on the mando break!

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

> Nice picking and fiddling...thumbs up on the mando break!


Thanks Mike! Appreciate the kind words!

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Yeah Nick...you kicked A$$ on that break! Do you ever bust into that stuff at the Eyetalian restaurant?

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

> Yeah Nick...you kicked A$$ on that break! Do you ever bust into that stuff at the Eyetalian restaurant?


Unfortunately the restaurant gig ended fairly quickly....there's a "Nurse Ratched" server/mgr who is on a mission to keep all live entertainment out of that restaurant. The owner let's her run the show. Several musician friends (better than me btw) couldn't keep a gig there either...

Thanks for the kind words Brotha!

----------

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## Rafael Marques

Hello guys, this is my job, hope you like!

https://rafaelmarques.bandcamp.com/releases

----------


## tmsweeney

Blind Crow doing Norman Blake's "New Chance Blues" at the Dali Mamma cafe in Albany NY, June 9th 2016.  Ryan Delaney on Fiddle, Eric Margan on Bass, Jeff Wasbes on guitar and me on the Rigel G-110.

----------


## Nathan Sanders

Midnight on the Water, as played on my Ridge F-4/F-5 neck, built by Darrel Carender at Ridge Instruments in Pawnee, Oklahoma. I made this video back in January but forgot to post it here. Enjoy!

----------

DataNick, 

Stu48

----------


## Rafael Marques

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvuoAQvdJfo

----------

Gelsenbury

----------


## Frankdolin

Hi folks! This is my first post to this thread on my Morris...

----------

DataNick, 

tmsweeney

----------


## DataNick

Frankdolin,

Nicely Done!

Lovely tone on that Morris Oval-hole!  Enjoy your technique and style...I've got to learn this stuff in earnest for my "other" life playing in restaurants solo...very impressive man!

----------

Frankdolin

----------


## Tabbcam

My band here in Asheville, N.C.

----------

Drew Streip

----------


## Drew Streip

Excuse the roughness...I got this idea and had to record it. I only did a few takes, so I started improvising toward the end.

----------

DataNick

----------


## Dave Bradford

Clip today from our gig at a wonderful nursing home that we play at every couple of months.  Best audience ever!

https://youtu.be/yL-6OCFVHOQ

----------


## Polecat

Played yesterday at my local village festival (street festival, not music) in a duo with a guitarrist/tuba player. Mostly he played guitar and sang songs from the "classic rock"  cannon whilst I accompanied him on emando, but I couldn't resist slipping this in, a mashup of Hanneke Cassel's "Glass Case of Emotion"  with Talking Heads' "Psycho Killer":

----------

Jamie-boy

----------


## yankees1

Same as with looking in a mirror ! I don't do it anymore ! Don't like what I see or hear !!  :Smile:

----------


## chris.burcher

Yeah, I'm my own worst critic and have avoided this video stuff for a long time.  But I'm seeing the value of watching myself play and learning from my mistakes.  Here's my band playing "My favorite things" last Sunday.

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Drew Egerton, 

tmsweeney

----------


## Ausdoerrt

From a recent gig. I'm on the mando  :Smile:

----------

DataNick

----------


## Frankdolin

This is an alt. ver. of the 2013 video that I just came across and felt it was a different enough to post.The pics are taken by me this year. :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

As so often happens on the interweb, looking for something leads one to finding something else -  or looking for something else leads one to finding something else altogether.  :Wink:  As a wise man once said, "Life is what happens while you're busy making other plans." I don't believe I've posted this before, from one of my old bands. I believe this falls into the "ragged but right" category.  :Wink:  At least the mandolin level is about right in the mix - a bit loud. Better than not loud enough  :Cool:

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

A short set of swing, from a recent house party here in Boulder.  Not my most flattering angle, but the set turned out pretty good and we had a lot of fun.  The band is Espresso, myself and:

Emily Reynolds, guitar
Bill Pontarelli, clanrinet
Duane Webster, bass



Frenesi   0:00

For Sephora  7:30

All of Me   13:12

I'll See You In My Dreams  19:56

Ma Premiere Guitare 27:31

----------

Astro, 

DataNick, 

David Beavers, 

derbex, 

des, 

mandrian, 

Mark Gunter, 

masa618, 

Steve Sorensen, 

Steve-o

----------


## RichieK

Thanks Jordan, loved it! You made me laugh with your first break in All of Me by staying in that position, Ha. 
And now I know that Clarinet players can have RAS...Reed Aquisition Syndrome!  :Smile:

----------

Jordan Ramsey

----------


## Jill McAuley

A reel, "The Jug of Punch", on my new (to me) 2012 Collings MT-O. Strings are the ones that were on it when it arrived, using a Blue Chip TPR 35:

----------

Backlineman, 

Joey Anchors

----------


## Dagger Gordon

> A reel, "The Jug of Punch", on my new (to me) 2012 Collings MT-O. Strings are the ones that were on it when it arrived, using a Blue Chip TPR 35:


How delightful to see you posting a video of yourself playing! 
I really like the sound of that Collings. I know you have tended to wheel and deal a bit, but if I were you I would hang on to that one.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Cheers David! Yes, I'd like to hang onto this one and just put the miles on it!

----------

Dagger Gordon

----------


## DataNick

An oldie but goody: Foggy Mtn Breakdown performed by Desperado at a house show in Ocean Beach last December

----------

Astro, 

Bertram Henze, 

Caleb, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Frankdolin, 

Jess L., 

Kowboy, 

Rob Beck

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Really nice pickin' there Nick.

----------

DataNick

----------


## Frankdolin

Good stuff!!!

----------

DataNick

----------


## Bertram Henze

Great performance, Nick.  :Cool: 
Noticed that sharkfin mojo mark - probably too late for installing a pickguard...  :Grin:

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

Hey Guys,

Thanks for the kind compliments.... Bertram, that "sharkfin" distressing (actually all of the distressing) is courtesy of the previous kid-phenom owner!

I don't plant personally, so pickguards tend to get in my way, and that mando does have a bunch of mojo that I inherited...every Bluegrass pro who's played it has given it either the thumbs up or commented about how they really liked it.

I'll never forget last year at Summergrass when Adam Steffey played it and this big smile came over his face as he shook his head and just exclaimed "Gibson!"...it was a priceless moment!

----------


## Erhard Handmade Inst.

Erhard Handmade Instruments New F5 mandolin

----------

Astro, 

BiggT, 

brose, 

DataNick

----------


## Ausdoerrt

Recorded a few "live" demos with my new band. ITM stuff or thereabouts. More vids on the channel, for those interested. Let me know what you think!  :Mandosmiley:

----------

DataNick, 

Gelsenbury, 

Mark Gunter, 

xLizardx

----------


## bobjflong

Hey everyone. I've been playing the mandolin for about 10 months now (converted from guitar). Lately I've been working on learning some of John Reischman's breaks by ear. This is me jamming over Cleo Belle:

----------

Astro, 

Mark Gunter, 

sgarrity

----------


## Gelsenbury

I like your  rendition of Morrison's. It has a lot of energy and all the right notes in it.

I play this tune slightly slower. I play everything slower because I find it hard to play fast!

----------


## Erhard Handmade Inst.

Erhard F5 premium woods and french polish:

----------

Astro

----------


## Chuck Leyda

Here's our band on the Local PBS affiliate.
First song with mando then others with an octave:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzJ1MfKhb1U

----------

billhay4

----------


## Ausdoerrt

*Chuck,* nice chops there!

*Gelsenbury,* thanks! I AM encouraging the band to start practicing everything with a metronome so that we don't rush so much  :Laughing:  Morrison's specifically, though, we play 15~20 clicks faster than other jigs, it just sounds better this way IMHO.

----------

Chuck Leyda

----------


## DataNick

A little Bluegrass _Swing_ from High Mountain Road

----------

Frankdolin, 

Mark Gunter, 

Steve Sorensen, 

T.D.Nydn

----------


## xLizardx

This is a live performance by my band, _www.facebook.com/the.whiskey.rebellion.music_  :Smile:  I'm not the mandolinist, my partner is, but I love his playing.

https://www.youtube.com/embed/jHu9At6WaC4

These are a couple of his solo videos:

https://www.youtube.com/embed/ur3eg4UIZ1U

https://www.youtube.com/embed/jQG7LFqIIpA

----------


## xLizardx

We also have some stuff on soundcloud:

https://soundcloud.com/thewhiskeyreb...st-nightingale

https://soundcloud.com/thewhiskeyreb...-funeral-songs

https://soundcloud.com/thewhiskeyreb.../deathbot-2305

----------


## xLizardx

I love your guitarist's outfit, Ausdoerrt  :Smile:  Your arrangement of the piece is lovely, good use of dynamics, and I like that you and your flautist are doing different, but complementary leads, until he gets the tin whistle out, which works well to emphasise the concluding section of the song.

----------


## DataNick

xLizardx,

here's your video embedded; nicely done!

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Ausdoerrt

> I love your guitarist's outfit, Ausdoerrt  Your arrangement of the piece is lovely, good use of dynamics, and I like that you and your flautist are doing different, but complementary leads, until he gets the tin whistle out, which works well to emphasise the concluding section of the song.


Thanks! We're planning to make matching outfits in this style at some point. The second "flute" is actually a Ukrainian sopilka rather than a tin whistle. Not "trad", but that's what he plays  :Smile: 

Also, nice cabaret vibe with Whiskey Rebellion. Any relation to Rum Rebellion from Portland, OR?

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Hard Times Come Again No More of a Paul Hathaway octave mandolin
recorded live at HCR-FM during an in-studio chat programme.  I was promoting a gig coming up this Friday 18 November in Cambridge, a multi-band venture called Cambridge Americana.

Enjoy!
Daniel

----------

DataNick, 

derbex, 

Frankdolin, 

Gelsenbury, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## Frankdolin

I always enjoy your music Daniel and this performance is great... :Mandosmiley:

----------

Daniel Nestlerode

----------


## sdunso65

I've been trying to work up some Thile tunes lately.

----------

AndyPanda, 

Astro, 

Daniel Nestlerode, 

derbex, 

Drew Streip, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Franc Homier Lieu, 

Joey Anchors, 

Mark Gunter, 

Northwest Steve, 

Paul Statman, 

Rob Fowler, 

roberto, 

Steve VandeWater

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

> I've been trying to work up some Thile tunes lately.


Really nice playing. I am on my second view already this morning. 

If I were Max Girouard, I would be linking this video on my webpage!

----------

tmsweeney

----------


## Demetrius

Hi awesome playing, and killer mandolin tone...
Well done!

Dem

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

> I always enjoy your music Daniel and this performance is great...


Thanks everyone! Very gratifying response from the mandolin sanctum sanctorum!  

I've got a new CD in the can.  Working on the artwork and registrations before sending it to the duplicator.  Should be out early next year.  Hard Times is on it.

The event in Cambridge was well attended, video taped (though more modern storage was used, the verb still applies), and we'll be doing it again in the new year.  I'll post anything worth watching!

in gratitude,
Daniel

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

[QUOTE=sdunso65;1534066]I've been trying to work up some Thile tunes lately.

Lovely!

----------


## Jim Murton

Here is a video of me playing Trust and obey.i wont charge extra for the mistakes.  :Smile: 
https://youtu.be/YmWyuQDhqTw

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## DataNick

High Mountain Road at The DelMar Library's San Diego Bluegrass Society Showcase

----------

Bertram Henze, 

BiggT, 

billhay4, 

Daniel Nestlerode, 

Don Grieser, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Frankdolin, 

Joey Anchors, 

Mark Miller, 

Smyrna5

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Your group sounds great Nick. You and your mandolin sound mighty fine. 
And that spot in the library looks perfect for an acoustic performance.

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

> Your group sounds great Nick. You and your mandolin sound mighty fine. 
> And that spot in the library looks perfect for an acoustic performance.


Thanks for the kind words Clark!

This was a test case on several fronts: playing the room without a PA, this video done on an iPhone.

I've got footage coming that was shot on an HD camcorder with much better sound capture than the phone; it will be interesting to hear what that sounds like.

Our fiddler, John-Michael Brooks, makes us all look good!

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Yeah Nick...your fiddle player really kicks butt!

----------

DataNick

----------


## Matt Harris

A video from church yesterday of my wife on vocals, me on mandolin, and our neighbor on guitar and backup vocals:

----------

DataNick

----------


## Portermusic

Hello all. Here's a song I just recorded in Melbourne AU, where I'm currently touring with the Cirque du Soleil show "Kooza." This is a little not to the happenings back home in the US. Enjoy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqDcb0DGuXI

----------

DataNick

----------


## James Rankine

The Eastman 504 just back from a re-fret with evo gold. Time for a Jig

----------

Joey Anchors, 

sbhikes

----------


## Don Grieser

Hey Nick, that clip in library sounds mighty fine!

James, that's some sweet tone you get from your oval. Nice jig.

----------

DataNick, 

James Rankine

----------


## DataNick

> Hey Nick, that clip in library sounds mighty fine!...


Hey Don!

Thanks for the kind words Brotha!  That room worked pretty well without a PA and as noted before we've got one of the best fiddlers in California, John-Michael Brooks!

----------


## DataNick

Better version of a song that I posted from an earlier show that I deleted...from our gig 3 weeks ago featuring our hot shot fiddler: John-Michael Brooks.

----------

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## sgarrity

Sounding good my friend!

----------

DataNick

----------


## Drew Egerton

If anybody is interested, here's a link to the archived live stream of my group from the Feed and Seed in Fletcher, NC this past Saturday night.

https://livestream.com/feedandseedlive/events/6996361

Stop by and 'like' our FB page if you'd like. Thanks!

----------


## DataNick

> Sounding good my friend!


Hey Shaun!

Thanks Brotha!  You comin out to Fuddrucker's tomorrow night for the SDBS 2nd Tuesday event?

I wasn't planning on it, but if you do I'll show up!

LMK...

----------


## DataNick

> If anybody is interested, here's a link to the archived live stream of my group from the Feed and Seed in Fletcher, NC this past Saturday night.
> 
> https://livestream.com/feedandseedlive/events/6996361
> 
> Stop by and 'like' our FB page if you'd like. Thanks!


Hey Drew!

You guys did a nice job man!

Looked like a fun gig as well!

What mike do you use for your condenser? It really seems to pick up well!

Again, nicely done!

----------

Drew Egerton

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

> If anybody is interested, here's a link to the archived live stream of my group from the Feed and Seed in Fletcher, NC this past Saturday night.
> 
> https://livestream.com/feedandseedlive/events/6996361
> 
> Stop by and 'like' our FB page if you'd like. Thanks!


Wow Drew...That was fantastic and looks like a fun place to play! Lots of great breaks in there, mandolin, banjo and the flat-picker is no slouch either. Really liked his break in White Freightliner near the end. 
Was that your Skip Kelly Vintage? You and it sound great. And as Nick indicated, the condenser mic really picks up nicely with very few feedback issues. Of course it helps that you've all got the 'in and out shuffle' down pat. 

One other observation. I'll bet they do a pretty brisk business selling Geritol in Fletcher. :Smile:

----------

Drew Egerton

----------


## JeffD

Hey Nick,

Let me tell you how that San Antonio Rose could have been improved...


...ummm, nope. I got nothin'   :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

DataNick, 

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## Drew Egerton

Thank you guys for the compliments!

We are using the cheap old MXL 990 mic. I had it laying around for years not being used and when we started this little band adventure last April I figured it was worth trying out. We usually use a Bose L1 compact but in this venue they had everything and we just plugged in. With the Bose we do get some feedback if we crank it up past about halfway on the volume indoors, but that's usually been enough. We try to set it out in front of the mic and off at an angle. The Bose sounds great as well.


That was the Skip Kelley. It just turned one year old on Jan 30th! I love it other than the fret wear I've put on it is starting to create some intonation problems. If I get off my butt and get it over to Skip it'll be good as new again I'm sure. Luckily he's not too far down the road.

At one time Henderson County had the highest average age population in the state of NC, but I tell you what, they danced as fast as we could play all night long to every song!

Thanks again!

----------

DataNick, 

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## DataNick

> ...That was the Skip Kelley. It just turned one year old on Jan 30th! I love it other than the fret wear I've put on it is starting to create some intonation problems. If I get off my butt and get it over to Skip it'll be good as new again I'm sure. Luckily he's not too far down the road...


If I may humbly suggest, do your re-fret with the Jescar EVO 0.080 fretwire...lasts forever especially if you're like me and you are hard on frets...

----------


## Drew Egerton

> If I may humbly suggest, do your re-fret with the Jescar EVO 0.080 fretwire...lasts forever especially if you're like me and you are hard on frets...


Nick, that is definitely the plan ultimately, but this time I may get by with just a filing down. I'll see what Skip thinks when he gets a hold of it. When I need replacements I will go that route for sure! Thanks!

----------

DataNick, 

Joey Anchors

----------


## DataNick

A little twin fiddle action from Desperado at the SDBS Showcase at The Great 48: features Jack Kinney on lead vocals and fiddle, and Pete Hicks on fiddle.

----------

bbcee, 

Don Grieser, 

Drew Egerton, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Frankdolin, 

Mark Miller

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Great job as usual Nick. One of my favorites. The twin fiddles rock!

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

> Great job as usual Nick. One of my favorites. The twin fiddles rock!


Thanks Clark!

I goofed up my break (only the 2nd time I ever played that song) but decided to eat humble pie & post it anyways cause Jack Kinney on lead vocal and fiddle along with Pete Hicks on fiddle tore it up!

----------


## sgarrity

Yeah buddy!  Sounding good!!

----------

DataNick

----------


## mmuller

Another of my little ditties on my Brazilian Taylor 814.

----------

BJ O'Day, 

Randolph

----------


## BenShavers

My group No Set Standard 

https://youtu.be/Y1T6pc3qBtE

----------


## DataNick

Nicely done Ben!

Embedded for ya here:

----------


## BenShavers

Thank you sir. The crew and myself really appreciate it.

----------

DataNick

----------


## Drew Egerton

NIce job Ben. Really good drive there! I also enjoyed the wiener dog balloon kid lol. I have a mini dachshund myself.

----------


## calisafoo

Hello Mandolin Cafe - first post here. 

Wanted to draw your attention to these guys - The Trials of Cato.

----------

Astro, 

BiggT, 

Jess L., 

Matt Harris, 

MikeEdgerton

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> Hello Mandolin Cafe - first post here. 
> 
> Wanted to draw your attention to these guys - The Trials of Cato.


It really is OK to identify yourself as a member of the band.

----------


## Mark Gunter

Great sound, I love it.

----------


## Drew Egerton

Not sure if folks that aren't on Facebook can still see this or not, but it is set to Public at least so hopefully some of you can.

https://www.facebook.com/drew.egerto...1069990597502/

I'm borrowing fellow Cafe member Philphool's Duff F5 on the left and my friend Branson is playing my Kelley F5 on the right. Sound is hard to judge since it's a jam and his back is to the video for some of it....but enjoy! Phil's jamming on my latest fun purchase, an electric upright bass.  :Cool: 

Was fun to do some on the fly harmony off the cuff. Might sound pretty cool if we actually worked it out.

----------

wildpikr

----------


## mmuller

Continuing Couch Music series (Fri night and no gig)  Phone mic doesn't do this 2006 Gibson SJ 200 Cutaway justice.

----------

Jess L.

----------


## DataNick

More Twin Fiddle from Desperado back in January at The Great 48

----------

Bamboori

----------


## Frankdolin

Wow! The "Man" got you fast... What song has they're britches bound? :Disbelief:

----------

DataNick

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

> More Twin Fiddle from Desperado back in January at The Great 48


The Mon got shut down by the Man before I got to see it.  :Frown:

----------


## DataNick

Guys/Gals,

If you have Facebook, you can watch it here  Desperado  "Big Mon" cover

----------

Clinton Johnson, 

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Thanks Nick. I don't have/do F.B. but I was still able to see and hear the video. Another nice job!

----------

DataNick

----------


## sbhikes

Not as talented as all you but here's me.

----------

Bamboori, 

DataNick, 

polaskya

----------


## mmuller

Continuing Couch Music with my early 25 A4 Blonde Snakehead. Again, phone mic doesn't do the incredible tone of this instrument justice. From my song "Custer's 2nd to last Stand".

----------

Bamboori, 

Bill Cameron, 

DataNick, 

wildpikr

----------


## masa618

We played the tune called Armadillo Breakdown.

----------

Astro, 

billkilpatrick, 

chasray, 

DataNick, 

Don Grieser, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Joey Anchors, 

Jordan Ramsey, 

Matt Harris, 

PiginaPen, 

polaskya, 

wildpikr

----------


## JeffD

> We played the tune called Armadillo Breakdown.


Sure did. Wow!

----------

masa618

----------


## AlanN

The Gilchrist and the pickers were on fire, my friend...

----------

DataNick, 

masa618

----------


## Don Grieser

Masa--that's got it all! Thanks for posting.

----------

masa618

----------


## Rich White

A little video of my band Stillwater Hill doing Dark Hollow.  I especially like the espresso machine around 2:00.

----------

DataNick, 

Don Grieser, 

Frankdolin, 

Lane Pryce, 

Mattslouch, 

Northwest Steve

----------


## Bill Cameron

Well, this is what it is...Eastman 505.
https://youtu.be/8P0oVatWif0

----------


## billkilpatrick

"Waterloo Sunset" - (Ray "Cool Ray" Davies of the Kinks) - Loar LM600 mandolin:

----------

BiggT, 

Frankdolin, 

Joey Anchors, 

Richard J, 

Ron McMillan, 

Smyrna5

----------


## Paahto

Here is a video of me practising New Camptown Races. I've been finding it difficult due to my limited knowledge in the key of Bb. But I'm happy with parts of these breaks so any advice in the right direction is much appreciated.

https://youtu.be/6YZfiQuhTMQ

----------


## Mattslouch

Hey all, here's some footage of the band that lets me play mandolin,
 alas I was a bit nervous with the whole camera preserving the song for posterity thing and had a vice like grip on my pick that I just couldn't seem to shift,
 which wasn't the best.
 But here it is anyway!

----------

Bill Cameron, 

billkilpatrick, 

DataNick, 

Don Grieser, 

F-2 Dave, 

Lane Pryce, 

Matt Harris, 

Rich White, 

Richard J

----------


## DataNick

Nicely done Matt!...Cool tune!

----------

Mattslouch

----------


## billkilpatrick

Very nice and bouncy - Bravi!

----------

Mattslouch

----------


## mtucker

nice job, you sound good to me.

----------

Mattslouch

----------


## Mattslouch

Thanks folks, I always enjoy this thread, nice to have something to add to it.

----------


## margora

I recently gave a solo concert on mandolin and mandola (GDAE, European bowl back) for the Boston Classical Guitar Society's "Sunday Sounds Series" at the Hingham Public Library, Hingham MA.   Videos of three pieces from the concert, by Jesse Jones (a world premiere), Gabriele Leone, and Oliver Kälberer are available on my YouTube channel (https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCT7...4gbmpwQja6V8lg).  Audio, video, and production are courtesy of my good friend Owen Hartford.  Thanks Owen!

----------

Jordan Ramsey, 

Mattslouch, 

Smyrna5

----------


## Bill Cameron

Well played, and if I might be direct--dont apologize on stage! This is a stage. Play it and fuggetaboutit till next time, which will be even better.

----------


## Chanmandolin

https://youtu.be/FABH2PCWhk4

Purple rain from 1 year ago.

----------

billkilpatrick, 

brose

----------


## Tabbcam

Bathtub Session



NYE Show with some fun effects.

Facebook.com/themaggievalleyband

----------


## DataNick

Another Desperado number from the Great 48: Bluegrass Breakdown.

I had Nina Weisman and Josh Gooding up to play mando with me on this one; Nina is one of the foremost female Monroe Stylists and Josh is all of 19 and a MONSTER!

----------

addamr, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Frankdolin, 

Joey Anchors, 

Mattslouch

----------


## Eric Platt

My take on Brudmarsch - Stenberg.  Only been back playing mandolin a couple of days. so stuck to a simple tune.  Mandolin is 2011 The Loar LM-220-VS.  Pick is Django Picks

----------

BiggT, 

DataNick

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

A bittersweet new acquisition, I inherited a beautiful old Gibson A Jr. from my dear friend Nancy Thorwardson.  I'm honored to have been chosen to be a caretaker of one of her instruments, I'll make sure it continues to make beautiful music in her honor.  RIP, Nancy.

----------

addamr, 

Astro, 

BiggT, 

Bill Cameron, 

brose, 

DataNick, 

F-2 Dave, 

Jesse Kinman, 

Joey Anchors, 

Lane Pryce, 

masa618, 

Northwest Steve

----------


## billkilpatrick

[QUOTE=Jordan Ramsey;1575276]A bittersweet new acquisition, I inherited a beautiful old Gibson A Jr. from my dear friend Nancy Thorwardson.  I'm honored to have been chosen to be a caretaker of one of her instruments, I'll make sure it continues to make beautiful music in her honor.  RIP, Nancy.  

Carrying the torch ...

----------

Jordan Ramsey

----------


## addamr

Jordan,
 Sorry for the loss of your friend.

Wonderfully played, and a wonderful sounding old Gibson.

Adam

----------

Jordan Ramsey

----------


## mtucker

Lovely...

----------

Jordan Ramsey

----------


## margora

One more video from my recent solo concert has been posted on YouTube at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49wt6Y46VME&t=175s. This is BWV1007 (Bach, Cello Suite #1), played on a bowl back mandola (GDAE, East German). Production by Owen Hartford -- thanks Owen!

----------

Jordan Ramsey, 

wildpikr

----------


## MichaelW

I decided to take the plunge and upload a video. I'm pretty new to the mandolin but have played the guitar since I was a kid. The tune is The Road To Malvern learned from John Reischman's playing on The Harmonic Tone Revealers album and the mandolin is a Pava A5. 

Feel free to let me know what you think. Good, bad or otherwise  :Smile:

----------

Astro, 

Frankdolin, 

Lane Pryce

----------


## mandrian

I think otherwise (very good).


Regards

----------

MichaelW

----------


## billkilpatrick

Ver' good, Michael, well played - lovely sounding instrument as well.

----------

MichaelW

----------


## Ron McMillan

> Hey all, here's some footage of the band that lets me play mandolin,
>  alas I was a bit nervous with the whole camera preserving the song for posterity thing and had a vice like grip on my pick that I just couldn't seem to shift,
>  which wasn't the best.
>  But here it is anyway!


 I really enjoyed that. Nice playing from the whole band.

----------

Mattslouch

----------


## Frankdolin

Sounds good MichaelW !!! :Mandosmiley:

----------

MichaelW

----------


## HarrisonMandolin

Hi friends!  Thought I'd post a quick video of our quartet from Joe Val this year.  It's an original tune written by our Fiddler/Band leader Rob Flax called "Alpaca Noir".  Cheers!

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

DataNick, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

usqebach

----------


## Jesse Kinman

Here's a few older videos of me playing mandolin, on my channel are more videos of my past and current gospel bluegrass groups.  We're not pros, but we're trying our best haha. 

My last days on earth
https://youtu.be/8KBeea46uvg

How great thou art 
https://youtu.be/WtL0pAMsWN8

Jesu joy of man's desiring
https://youtu.be/ktfhna1jDUQ

----------

brose, 

Lane Pryce, 

Smyrna5

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Only had time to listen to "My Last Days" so far, so I can't comment on the others. You did a really nice job on that one! And yeah, it may be tricked out a little bit (according to your posts under the YouTube vid) but I have to say, that Kentucky really sounds great.

----------

Jesse Kinman

----------


## Ausdoerrt

Did a bit o' busking yesterday with my acoustic folk / ITM band, shame the video stutters a bit.

----------

DataNick, 

Lane Pryce, 

Smyrna5, 

WaxwellHaus

----------


## fidlplr1979

> Here's a "backyard picking" clip of my band:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=aLCnvsGvQeU
> 
> I'm actually the guy on bass, not mando...
> 
> Brian


Nice job

----------


## soliver

> Here's a few older videos of me playing mandolin, on my channel are more videos of my past and current gospel bluegrass groups.  We're not pros, but we're trying our best haha. 
> 
> How great thou art 
> https://youtu.be/WtL0pAMsWN8


REALLY LOVED THIS!!!

Do you have this version written down or tabbed out?

----------

Jesse Kinman

----------


## Unseen122

Here's an original song called Coins on the Ground on my Fylde long scale archtop bouzouki from my recent EP release (free download and streaming link below).

----------

Chuck Leyda

----------


## Jesse Kinman

> REALLY LOVED THIS!!!
> 
> Do you have this version written down or tabbed out?


No I don't, I'm sorry.   I kinda came up with this arrangement by ear to go with the Jim Mills banjo arrangement for this song on his Homespun DVD.
I'm glad you like it tho, thank you!

----------


## Unseen122

> Here's an original song called Coins on the Ground on my Fylde long scale archtop bouzouki from my recent EP release (free download and streaming link below).


Here's another original from that show; Can't Stop Trying.

----------


## allenhopkins

Jim Clare and I doing his song _Smoke From a Hawthorn Fire_ at last year's Springwater Music Festival --final  one, unfortunately.



Red hats were the "uniform" for the Springwater Festival, hence our headgear.  (See the current *"Musicians and Hats" thread*).  I'm on my trusty Strad-O-Lin.

----------

billkilpatrick, 

brose, 

DataNick, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Randolph

----------


## DataNick

Nicely done Allen!

----------

allenhopkins

----------


## billkilpatrick

Nice picking, Allen and I'm hoping the twinge of MAS I experienced while listening to your Strad' will slowly fade away like drops of morning dew ...

----------

allenhopkins

----------


## Unseen122

> Quote Originally Posted by Unseen122 View Post
> Here's an original song called Coins on the Ground on my Fylde long scale archtop bouzouki from my recent EP release (free download and streaming link below).
> Here's another original from that show; Can't Stop Trying.


One more from that show Lonesome City.

----------


## Dave Bradford

Proud father playing along with some pictures of his son surfing, while playing an Adamas Mandolin accompanied by an incredible Ovation guitar player: https://youtu.be/GEyq52rkoEY

----------

Franc Homier Lieu, 

Jess L.

----------


## PiginaPen

> Proud father playing along with some pictures of his son surfing, while playing an Adamas Mandolin accompanied by an incredible Ovation guitar player: https://youtu.be/GEyq52rkoEY


This was posted in other places as well. I'm not sure why. I cringed trying to listen while it sounded like someone pulling the strings off a mandolin.

----------


## journeybear

Just a little fun with my duo partner, on a road trip last fall.

Went for a hike down a trail along a stream in Great Smoky Mountains National Park. Found a lovely spot, where a big fallen log stuck most of the way across. We sat out there and played a few of our favorite songs, including this fun one, Nancy Sinatra's "Sugar Town." It's also one of pickloser's favorites.  :Wink:

----------

Charles E.

----------


## moguy4473

https://youtu.be/z-8H4cUw2G4

My attempt at Sailors Hornpipe.

----------


## Jess L.

> ... I cringed trying to listen while it sounded like someone pulling the strings off a mandolin.


Dude. With all due respect, that's a little harsh.  :Confused:  I found it rather enjoyable, it sounds kinda old-school futuristic and trippy and trad slide blues all in one. And not bad sound considering he says it was recorded with a *phone* (in the notes below the video at the YouTube page). It's certainly better than anything I could do with trying to play those tunes. 


_My pickin':__meeses, banjer, heresy, English-esque, unauthorized variation, Brazos, holiday 1, holiday 2, etc.__Practice backing tracks (MIDI-only) & scrolling sheetmusic with mandolin tab:__Chadwick's Bog, Calypso Carol, Month of May, Newcastle, Alt Greek, Mignonne (Antonelli) variation, Northern Lass, Up On The Housetop._

----------

DataNick, 

Dave Bradford, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## DataNick

Another Desperado number from the Great 48:  The Stanley Brothers' Remember You Love In My Prayers

My Young Gun banjo player, Jesse Personeni, is from a hot, up and coming NoCal band, The Blue Js

----------

Charles E., 

Don Grieser, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Frankdolin, 

Jess L., 

Mark Gunter

----------


## Don Grieser

Mighty fine, Nick!

----------

DataNick

----------


## mmuller

Not mandolin (though it's in the background!) but a nice old John Scofield tune that I learned on pedal steel. 2 gigs in a row canceled due to the lousy Jersey Shore weather so figured I'd make lemonade out of lemons.  Did a quick backing track and thanks to wife that had to sit for multiple tries before something passable.  Enjoy.

----------

DataNick, 

Holger, 

Jess L., 

MikeZito

----------


## pit lenz

Hey Marc,
nice version of an old ScoSong and what a beautiful tone you pull out of your steel...
Hats off!

----------

mmuller

----------


## pit lenz

Here's my first published video, taken in June at a jam in GrevenGrass in Germany.
Enjoy...

----------

DataNick, 

Gelsenbury, 

Holger, 

Jess L., 

WaxwellHaus

----------


## Ausdoerrt

Some more Irish/Celtic mandolin. Drunken Sailor's Hornpipe (one of my favorites of late), taken at a street music festival in Lviv, Ukraine:

----------

Dave1066, 

Jeff Mando, 

Jess L., 

Randolph, 

WaxwellHaus

----------


## Frankdolin

Wow! My favorite so far... Love that you guys have such passion and style to go along with your music. :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Martin Stevens

Here is a song I wrote on my Fletcher Brock octive mandolin

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5eJxKi2Xok&t=

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Jess L., 

Matt Harris, 

Traveling Tracks

----------


## wildpikr

Nice tune, arrangement and playing!

----------


## tmsweeney

Here is Blind Crow doing Ryan Delaney's "Make Amends" - Animated

see if you can pick me out, now I am as famous as Sponge Bob!

----------


## tmsweeney

Here's  a  Blind Crow tune from our "Urban Grass" session - written by our esteemed flatpicker Jeff Wasbes - "take it slow"

Ryan Delaney Fiddle, Eric Margen Bass, Jeff Wasbes Guitar and vocal, and an animated corpse on mandolin.

----------


## tmsweeney

While I'm here one more tune from Blind Crow's Urban Grass Session- "That's Life" composed by  our fiddler Ryan Delaney



blindcrowband.com

----------


## masa618

Hello,everyone. played a famous Flatt and Scruggs tune with  the all that grass band of Japan .

----------

Bill Snyder, 

ccravens, 

CES, 

DataNick, 

Franc Homier Lieu, 

General Johnston, 

Jess L., 

treidm

----------


## lflngpicker

Howard Morris' oval hole creates a nice canvas on which to sing a ballad such as Johnny Cash's version of this Trent Reznor song, "Hurt."  I recorded this two years ago.

----------

ccravens, 

DataNick, 

Gelsenbury, 

Stu48

----------


## Ausdoerrt

Just a bit o' sloppy pickin'  :Wink:

----------

ccravens, 

Frankdolin

----------


## Snowdruid

......

----------


## Eric Platt

Here's a quick video of my playing a Danish tune - Tomorrow I Shall Wed. Instrument is my Breedlove Cascade.

----------

ccravens, 

DataNick

----------


## Ausdoerrt

Trying our hand at an "acoustic set" type gig with my celtic punk band, ShamRocks. The song's neither celtic nor punk, though  :Smile: 

https://www.facebook.com/ShamRocksBa...51452018255097

----------


## Chuck Leyda

Here's video short that Prairie Musicians made of us playing for their concert series:

----------

chasray, 

Jim Parriott

----------


## Paul Cowham

sorry, no mando content on this one - I usually play Americana on the mando, where I live there are a lot of great Irish musicians and I usually play rhythm guitar to Irish music. Anyhow, here is a clip of a gig at a local community centre and wellbeing centre this afternoon.
https://www.facebook.com/jipingham/v...4974844308994/

sorry - the link is to a video on facebook, not sure how to embed it...

----------


## Verne Andru

No mando content but this is a current video of me "playing" with my rig.

----------

Jess L.

----------


## masa618

Hello, everyone. I played a famous Monroe tune called "Bluegrass Part One"!

----------

chasray, 

Don Grieser, 

Franc Homier Lieu, 

Gary Hudson, 

General Johnston, 

Jess L., 

Randolph, 

smokinop, 

treidm, 

wildpikr

----------


## Frankdolin

That was great Masa, lots of FUN... :Mandosmiley:

----------

masa618

----------


## Unseen122

Thought I'd post this video of me covering Nick Drake's "One of These Things First" on my Fylde bouzouki. https://youtu.be/TIgKM3zjNPc

----------


## DataNick

New original song and video from B.K. Nicholson and Desperado...
hope you like it guys

----------

Don Grieser, 

Frankdolin, 

Jess L., 

Mark Wilson, 

Randolph, 

wildpikr

----------


## Don Grieser

Great tune and loved the playing, Nick. Good on you and the fellas. Mighty fine!

Masa, that's the stuff right there.

----------

DataNick, 

masa618

----------


## DataNick

Thanks for the kind words Don!

----------


## Jim Murton

Come,thou Fount on my Gibson Sam Bush Model.https://youtu.be/aV9t-efQgkA

----------

DataNick

----------


## Chuck Leyda

Happy New Years!

----------

BJ O'Day, 

mtucker, 

Randolph

----------


## mtucker

nice stuff Chuck! HNY!

----------

Chuck Leyda

----------


## Jonas

A little late for Christmas themed songs perhaps?

----------

billhay4, 

Steve VandeWater, 

vetus scotia

----------


## Jonas

Here's a toe tapping number for ya!

----------

billhay4, 

brose, 

Jess L., 

noah finn, 

Paul Kotapish, 

vetus scotia

----------


## Steve VandeWater

Thanks Jonas! I enjoyed both songs. On the Christmas in Prison song, the singer looks a bit like a young John Prine, and even sounds a little like him.  Are you all natives of Sweden? The voices sound very American.

----------


## Jonas

Yes, we're all swedes. Born in the wrong part of the world perhaps?  :Smile:

----------


## journeybear

Dang! Forgot to pst these ...  With two more days until the Twelve Days end, I can still get these under the wire ... So enjoy, along with your eleven pipers piping!  :Smile:

----------

Smyrna5

----------


## abmatt

Very nice, Jonas! You guys have a great sound going. Enjoyed both songs.

----------


## James Miller

Well, will be a while before I get good enough with the mandolin, and been brushing up on better vocals with the didgeridoo since this one taken 3 years ago for a 60 Second Didgeridoo entry. Miss that group, as we'd challenge three others to play their didgeridoo for only 60 seconds, and they had a month to respond to the challenge and challenge three others if they wanted.
It was when others invaded the group and were playing past 60 seconds, or were trying to pawn their wares that a lot of us ended up leaving. The moderators I think fell asleep.
Anyone that knows the didgeridoo can play up to an hour easily or beyond pending their lips cooperate. Longest I've played was 3 hours. Once you know circular breathing then playing is a snap

So here's me out at Mann Creak Forest playing the didge that was new to me only a few months prior. As for mandolin I'm still learning to play, then going to try and add the didgeridoo. Wondering if there is a pedal that can be used to beat a native American rawhide drum too?





Philip Lipsky has been an inspiration on didge playing and adding extra sounds. And he may have also giving me the mandolin bug (again) - even though he plays an Irish Bouzouki.

I like his setup.  :Smile:  


Even encouraged him to make albums over the years, and he went to Bandcamp and has four albums now and is getting well known for his works. 

Hope I did not break any rules for adding Philip Lipsky's video. He had better, this was a short demo video he made.

----------


## Frankdolin

I thought I'd give this post a bump and post my version of "Lady be Good" that I also posted on the jazz thread. I honestly don't know if my version even qualifies as being jazz but I sure loved learning and playing with it. Let me know and I hope you like it.  :Mandosmiley:

----------

brose, 

Dave Martin, 

Dave Reiner, 

Gelsenbury, 

Jake Biddix, 

Jess L., 

Jim Taylor, 

Joey Anchors, 

Khatarlan, 

Randolph, 

SOMorris, 

sportsnapper

----------


## Gelsenbury

I don't know much about jazz, and I'm rubbish at improvisation. But, for what it's worth, I really enjoyed that! Great playing up and down the neck, really confident slides, and above all great musicality and respect for the melody. Bravo!

----------

Frankdolin

----------


## SOMorris

I enjoyed it, Frank.

----------

Frankdolin

----------


## MoreThanQuinn

That's awesome, Frank. Well done.

What mandolin is that? I enjoy both the look and the sound of it.

----------

Frankdolin

----------


## Frankdolin

> That's awesome, Frank. Well done.
> 
> What mandolin is that? I enjoy both the look and the sound of it.


Thanks. The mando is a "Morris" A. She's a handmade budget model compared to most but plays and sounds like a high dollar unit, IMHO. :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Traveling Tracks

2018 Hallway & Lobby Tour - OPENING NIGHT

----------

Dave Reiner, 

Jake Biddix, 

Jess L., 

MoreThanQuinn

----------


## MoreThanQuinn

Woah, Traveling Tracks, you're ripping! That sounds fantastic. Your playing is so clean and lively. I really enjoyed that! 

Here's me doing a very short etude from August Watters' classical book. Been playing for 5 weeks now!

----------

Gelsenbury

----------


## Traveling Tracks

Thanks......to return a compliment....this is really good too especially for playing such a short time....guessing you've been playing guitar for awhile and just made the switch......stick with it.....you have excellent sensitivity and tone!

----------


## roberto

Last night in Madrid, Spain.

----------

Frankdolin

----------


## MikeZito

Absolutely love the mandolin tone on that clip . . . and the Jimmie Rodgers-inspired 'Gracias' on the back was funny.

----------

roberto

----------


## Bill Cameron

Finally put a new clip on you-too.... couple Cape Breton favourites. 
Johnny Wilmot’s Fiddles and Tarbolton Lodge. 
Well, most of them.
https://youtu.be/5ONW3PDeSJU

----------


## roberto

> Absolutely love the mandolin tone on that clip . . . and the Jimmie Rodgers-inspired 'Gracias' on the back was funny.


From the same night:

----------


## Eric Davis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8dQ8pp6dj4
 Seven by Seven on my Daley Standard F Mandolin

----------

tmsweeney

----------


## Jesse Kinman

> Last night in Madrid, Spain.


I have no clue what you’re singing about because I don’t know any other language than my own, but love the tone of that mandolin! 
Really good playing!

----------

roberto

----------


## Traveling Tracks



----------

Jake Biddix

----------


## Gelsenbury

Nicely played, and great acoustics! You obviously actually practise the mandolin, while I just surf the forum and watch other people play.  :Grin:

----------

Traveling Tracks

----------


## journeybear

Not much of a video - my first youtube video production - but this is the result of struggling for a while to convert an audio file to video so I could share it more easily.

Note fashionable headgear. Natch.  :Cool: 




My birthday present to myself this year was to visit my dear friend Patti Rothberg. Her birthday present to me was to make good on a promise made four years ago (which I'd quite forgotten) - to record our favorite jam, "Morning Dew." 

I thought we would just go out to a park and do some pickin' an' grinnin' for the ducks and such. Instead, we spent a couple of hours multi-tracking in her home studio. Here's what we ended up with. 

My concept is very much akin to Grateful Dead, as that's who hipped me to this song to begin with, and whose version runs through my mind at any given time. She was quite taken with the original version as written and performed by Bonnie Dobson, whose high singing voice inspired her backing vocals. 

It may be a bit rough in places, but we had fun. The arrangement, such as it is, was conjured up on the fly;. Maybe we'll revisit this sometime, and add the Pigpen and Jerry parts.  :Wink:  Meanwhile, we have this. Enjoy!  :Mandosmiley:

----------

brose, 

Jake Biddix, 

Randolph, 

treidm

----------


## Russ Donahue

Love it J Bear! One of my favorite tunes from the Dead's repetoire.

----------


## colorado_al

Here's a clip from a show we played on 09/21/18 at Dazzle in Denver.



If you want to check us out live, our shows are listed here: https://chezcoucouswing.com/
Thanks! Al

----------

treidm

----------


## Minorkey

Ok you asked for it. This is me noodling on open strings. I haven't played it in a while but I tuned it up, and it plays ok open. But when fretted it goes sharp-the saddles are flat topped. 
Can't afford a decent one, can't even afford a set up. Oh well, its ok for messing on.

https://youtu.be/jjgp-llNk7Y

jjgp-llNk7Y
Can anyone see this? I just see a blank post...

----------


## mmuller

Friend of the Devil from our show at City Winery.




https://youtu.be/a2YCICrdF2c

----------

colorado_al

----------


## Minorkey

> Friend of the Devil from our show at City Winery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/a2YCICrdF2c


How did you get the video to display? Mine didnt work for me, tho it worked fine on another forum.

----------

Astro

----------


## journeybear

From The 8th Annual Key West Musicians Festival Sept 22, 2018. Just as we were arriving the skies opened and rain poured for an unusually long time, nearly twenty minutes. But as they say, it wouldn't be a festival if it weren't for the rain. ;0

This is one of Luna's lovely original songs, Evergreen. It often takes her a little bit to settle into a tempo for her ukulele and key for her voice, but she gets there. Worth the bit of patience. Enjoy!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Traveling Tracks

Bach g minor presto....

----------

Bill Foss, 

BoxCarJoe, 

DataNick, 

John Kelly, 

Nick Royal, 

Rush Burkhardt, 

Smyrna5, 

tmsweeney

----------


## Jovano

Hi!

https://youtu.be/mT2OSTlqi0s

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Gelsenbury, 

MikeZito, 

ottawa_adam, 

Smyrna5, 

soliver

----------


## MontanaMatt

> Hi!
> 
> https://youtu.be/mT2OSTlqi0s


Hi!  Welcome to the cafe.  Fun J.Ridge.
Happy pickin

----------


## MikeZito

Great and unique version of Jerusalem Ridge . . .  thanks for sharing!

----------


## V70416

Bravo Jovano! Nicely done,sir.

I will enjoy picking along with you on that one.

Set,setting,and accordion. Tre unique,dude. 

Inspiring!

----------


## Jovano

Thanks!!

----------


## soliver

> Hi!
> 
> https://youtu.be/mT2OSTlqi0s


Love IT!!!

----------


## Chuck Leyda

Merry whatever doesn't offend you!
Mando content at the start then just a FB message we send to our 10's of fans.https://www.facebook.com/singletonst...4097692078429/

----------

MoreThanQuinn, 

Smyrna5

----------


## MoreThanQuinn

Chuck, that was awesome! I love it!

And Merry Christmas and happy holidays from us too :Smile:

----------

Boharm, 

brose, 

Chuck Leyda, 

Gelsenbury, 

Lane Pryce, 

masa618, 

Smyrna5

----------


## Frankdolin

That was beautiful... Hats off MTQ and compliments to the lady. :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Chuck Leyda

Thank you.  You two sound wonderful and what a great song.  Merry Christmas!

----------


## journeybear

I recorded this yesterday to commemorate the day my dear departed brother Peter would have turned 64. I send this song out to him so that his spirit may enjoy it, even though his corporeal self was never able to do so. I will love you forever, my brother.

I'm playing my 1916 H-2 mandola. I liked the C pattern fingering but the key was too high for my voice. Glad to have the option.  :Wink:  And The Beatles did it in C#!  :Disbelief:

----------

Charles E., 

Gelsenbury, 

kegcrowe, 

Khatarlan, 

Lane Pryce, 

tmsweeney

----------


## Jill McAuley

Should've posted this yesterday - I've already put it up over at the Song A Week Social group, but just in case anyone isn't a member over there, here's a nice East Galway reel called "Christmas Eve", written by Tommy Coen, and played on my new Girouard Concert model oval A (Port Orford cedar top and a one piece maple back), hands down the best oval A I've ever played:

----------

Bill McCall, 

Bogle, 

brose, 

Charles E., 

Chuck Leyda, 

des, 

Jim P., 

Kevin Lacey, 

sgarrity, 

yankees1

----------


## Bogle

WOW, that Girouard just _sings_!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

> WOW, that Girouard just _sings_!


Yes, it's everything I hoped it would be and more! I played a Girouard oval A with a Port Orford top at Marla Fibish's weekend Irish mandolin intensive back in February this year (belonged to one of the other attendees) and a week later commissioned a build with Max!

----------


## yankees1

> Should've posted this yesterday - I've already put it up over at the Song A Week Social group, but just in case anyone isn't a member over there, here's a nice East Galway reel called "Christmas Eve", written by Tommy Coen, and played on my new Girouard Concert model oval A (Port Orford cedar top and a one piece maple back), hands down the best oval A I've ever played:


Jill, As you know I have a F4 Girouard on order and I changed the top from spruce to PO if Max can find one like yours !  :Smile:

----------


## masa618

Wish you a happy new year 2019. I play this tune to everyone who is with your family.

----------

brose, 

Chuck Leyda, 

Gelsenbury, 

Jesse Kinman, 

Kevin Lacey, 

Lane Pryce

----------


## Gelsenbury

Following a resolution to play more music and learn more tunes in 2019, I'm making at least a modest dent in my to-do list.

----------

Eclectic1

----------


## Frankdolin

Great wake up piece for a stormy Sunday morn... :Mandosmiley:

----------

Gelsenbury

----------


## soliver

Going through the favorite picks on the Silverangel, I filmed this:

----------

brose, 

Jesse Kinman, 

kegcrowe

----------


## Portiia

Here's a cover I recorded with some friends

----------

Eclectic1, 

Gelsenbury, 

Joe Welna, 

John Bertotti, 

ottawa_adam, 

soliver

----------


## Eclectic1

> Following a resolution to play more music and learn more tunes in 2019, I'm making at least a modest dent in my to-do list.


This is really very cool!

----------

Gelsenbury

----------


## Eclectic1

> Here's a cover I recorded with some friends


This is amazing. !!!   Fusion bluegrass.  I love this.

----------


## Rob Roy

Awesome groove and your Collings sounds terrific! Do you guys play contra dances?

----------


## John Duncan

Belle of Lexington on a Collings MT2

----------

Astro, 

brose, 

Charles E., 

Don Grieser

----------


## hucklebilly

https://vimeo.com/305596518

----------


## Portiia

Here it goes!

----------

Chris Gray, 

Donal H, 

Gelsenbury, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Portiia

Here it goes!

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

John Soper, 

Steve Lavelle, 

vetus scotia

----------


## Gelsenbury

Wow! Very professional and impressive.

----------


## tmsweeney

A piece I wrote many years ago for Mandocello, Mandola, and Mandolin, but only now recorded in completion.

I used audacity for direct to digital through a Snowball condenser mic, Ratliff Mandocello, Web Gallatin Mandola, Rigel G110 Mandolin,

Apologies for the cheezy video, but I am reluctant to post to you tube audio only.

----------

Simon DS

----------


## Frankdolin

There's some serious beauty there Tim. I liked it very much.

----------

tmsweeney

----------


## brose

> Something a little different!: cover of Stevie Wonder song...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


LOVE this!

----------

Astro

----------


## mandoisland

Today I have made this video of a Russian melody - The lonely accordion



Enjoy!

----------

Bill Foss, 

Frankdolin, 

Gelsenbury, 

John Bertotti, 

Kevin B, 

Paul Statman, 

Randolph, 

tmsweeney

----------


## rickbella

The Oregon Mandolin Orchestra playing "Peripatos" by Victor Kioulaphides




https://youtu.be/wobh3n1NM4g

----------


## Frankdolin

Beautiful Michael. I've learned many songs from you, thank you. :Mandosmiley:

----------

mandoisland

----------


## MikeZito

About 15 _very short_ videos in this link . . . hopefully you will find one that you like:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO-..._as=subscriber

----------


## mandoisland

A piece that I have composed during the last years and finished recently
A Picking Safari

----------

Frankdolin

----------


## Frankdolin

Nice Micheal. We must be kindred, I wrote an electric guitar piece I call "Kristianas' Romp" that uses  very similar corded trills at the end of the phrase. :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Gabriel Wiseman

What the heck... here are a few videos.  2017 and 2018 Alan Bibey Mandolin Camp with Wayne Benson and Emery Lester then one of just me.  Be kind... don't judge... lol

----------

Chuck Leyda

----------


## John Duncan

Playing Lyman Enloe's "Oklahoma Redbird" out in the garden. Mandolin is an A style I built back in 2004.  :Grin:

----------

brose, 

Chuck Leyda, 

Gelsenbury

----------


## Drew Egerton

> What the heck... here are a few videos.  2017 and 2018 Alan Bibey Mandolin Camp with Wayne Benson and Emery Lester then one of just me.  Be kind... don't judge... lol


You da man Gabe, always a blast pickin with you at Ocean Lakes!

----------


## Chuck Leyda

Our Americana trio on PBS Grassland Jam!
Bayard Guitar bodied octave mandolin tuned GDAD
Northfield NF5S
(and a nice little Breedlove Revival OM guitar)

----------

brose, 

Jess L.

----------


## journeybear

"Walk Right In," the 1962 #1 hit for The Rooftop Singers, originally recorded by Gus Cannon back in 1929, here done by a pick-up band of musical miscreants. Looks like I'd gone to the gig directly from work, judging by what I was wearing.  :Cool:  It's a little dark, but the sound quality is pretty good. Note the imaginative camerawork, getting close up on my astounding left- and right-hand techniques - until I got upstaged by a dog!  :Mad: 

We had a good time playing it; hope you have a good time listening to it. Walk right in, sit right down, and let your mind roll on!

----------

Astro, 

Gelsenbury, 

vetus scotia

----------


## wlosinger

Tarantella Napoletana

----------

Gelsenbury

----------


## wlosinger

A Bonaparte's Retreat medley




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARgPvPHOzsQ

----------


## wlosinger

Tarantella Napoletana, on a bandurria




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAL9HTBNRIk

----------

Gelsenbury

----------


## wlosinger

Rattlin' Roarin' Willie, on my Giannini mandolin




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjGRoGLkJhQ

----------


## brose

Love this and placed my order for a Silverangel Econo model this week, mostly because of this lovely video!  Thanks!

----------


## Gunnar

Here's my five month progress, March 32nd 
https://redirect.viglink.com/?format...%2FbuUAS2Wm0ZY


Full post here
https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/t...78#post1722578

----------


## Gunnar

Sorry that's messy I don't know how to embed the videos  :Confused:

----------


## Cjnavigator

> post a video clip of you playing.


This one is an old Irish song called Tamlinn on electric mandolin https://www.instagram.com/p/BxyLJOBB...=1uyjx82m39fxw

----------


## Old Growth

https://www.instagram.com/p/BztZPiInZ3c/

Blues-like on a Ruhland A5( my apology for the instagram cut-off...)

----------

Jess L., 

Willem

----------


## Frankdolin

This video has no mandolin. but I wanted to post here to show how one person half way across the world can make a difference. A fellow member here, Ivan Kelsall, shared a battle with cancer that inspired me to get off my butt and do something. So I started writing again. This tune ,while not brilliant, was written in 15 minutes pen to paper, no instrument in hand. That's inspiration. Thanks Ivan

----------

WaxwellHaus

----------


## Bren

Playing a friend's Levin F-hole on Stonehaven harbour, near Aberdeen.




Half-remembering The Bonnie Lass of Bon Accord in response to a request by passers-by for "something local to the area". 

Left out the 2nd and 3rd parts having already fluffed the 1st part! 

He is using his Cuenca Spanish guitar, with special steel strings. Don't ask me how that works!

----------

Claudia Amslinger, 

derbex, 

Gelsenbury, 

Paul Statman

----------


## wlosinger

Jambalaya sur le Bayou




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU5jQMFfxA0

----------

cayuga red, 

WaxwellHaus

----------


## wlosinger

The Hut on Staffin Island




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UEwrNT6r_E

Also on the violin:




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFNWzuqCWjs

----------


## wlosinger

Brian O'Lynn




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xwEp0RwKio

----------

cayuga red

----------


## Dagger Gordon

We had a visit from Indian mandolinist Diptanshu Roy and his lovely wife Karishma recently. We had met at Mandopolis mandolin festival in 2013.

Here we are having fun with Soldiers Joy!

----------

Bill Findley, 

brose, 

derbex, 

Gelsenbury, 

Jill McAuley, 

Nbayrfr, 

Paul Statman

----------


## mandrian

Dagger,

That looked like a lot of fun. Thanks for posting.

Regards

----------

Dagger Gordon

----------


## Dagger Gordon

> Dagger,
> 
> That looked like a lot of fun. Thanks for posting.
> 
> Regards


It was fun. It was grand to see another mandolin player from a completely different part of the world. We had got on very well at Mandopolis (which is a very small mandolin festival in the South of France), and it was just really nice to have them visit us in Scotland.

----------


## Gunnar

Will anyone becruxificate me if I post a video of me playing....... a banjo? Hope not, prepare yourself for a banjo video. It is clawhammer, which is more peaceful and less obnoxious.... don't say I didn't warn you. It's a song I wrote called the Flowers of Corenwald 



Don't kill me, the next few will be mandolin.  :Smile:

----------

Astro, 

brose

----------


## MoreThanQuinn

Hey Gunnar, I'm admittedly not even really a banjo fan (generally speaking), but I found your song and your playing to be awesome! Good stuff, keep it up. And dare I even say, don't hesitate to post more banjo videos here in the future! Good stuff. 

Here's a cover of La Vie en Rose with my girlfriend. Full credit to her, she's the one doing the singing. All I had to do was arrange some chords on the old Yamaha. Tons of fun to make though!

----------

brose, 

Elliot Luber, 

Gunnar, 

John Bertotti

----------


## Gunnar

Here's a jig I wrote recently called Raise an Irish Eyebrow, and as promised it's on mandolin

----------

Astro, 

brose, 

John Bertotti

----------


## wlosinger

Le Métèque by Georges Moustaki




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69gtQXV-EYY

----------

cayuga red, 

John Bertotti

----------


## Gunnar

Here's another original tune but on fiddle this time! (Although I play it better on mandolin) 




https://youtu.be/xdaEcCRCI9U

----------

brose, 

John Bertotti

----------


## Gunnar

Another original, Dragonslayer's Reel (or Saint George's victory) 



https://youtu.be/aUKw52dASUE

----------

brose

----------


## wlosinger

Fisken Ligger På Hviden Sand




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TokhcI5fFQ

----------


## EMOgborn

My first post is of a recent rehearsal with my band Pretend Friend.  I have played that Epiphone for years and will soon upgrade to a Hagerty Mandolin from Taos, NM. 

Find more at http://pretendfriendmusic.com.

----------

brose, 

Gelsenbury, 

MikeZito, 

Paul Statman, 

Willem

----------


## tmsweeney

Dan Fogelberg's "Aspen" from his 1975 "Captured Angel" album.
Played on a Macica F5, Weber Gallatin Mandola, Weber Black Ice Octave, and a Ratliff F4 Mandocello, through a sure SM81 and a Behringer MIC500 preamp direct to digital.

Featuring the artwork of my wife Pattie Baker : Ascension, Commutation, Acceptance.

----------


## Chris Cochran

No apologies; I just started mandolin 4 days ago
Here's my group, the Elderly Brothers of Chicagoland, which does not feature mandolin...yet. I'm the one on the left.
https://youtu.be/N6sXoKTDkmA
https://youtu.be/_NEgfDkaNZo
In a parade:
https://youtu.be/1kk79lx7SUg

----------


## Cary Fagan

Here's a little tune I made up, 'Rooster on the Run.'  
Played on my 1988 Gillies mandolin.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Saw8Eo7x24Q

----------

brose, 

wildpikr

----------


## Gunnar



----------


## wlosinger

Fisken Ligger På Hviden Sand, this time on a bandurria




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuiMGUQ68go

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

Howdy!

This is mostly to give a look-see at my lovely Arches F4. Born in 2005, I am it's second owner. It's my main player and probably will be for some time to come. 

I really, REALLY hope Chris will come back online and do some building again.

I was sitting in my home studio practicing some chord shapes and this little ditty came up...

----------

AaronFilms, 

Astro, 

Elliot Luber, 

John Bertotti, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Astro

Pretty Mando. Great playing !

----------

Gerry Cassidy

----------


## wlosinger

The Spotted Cow




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6xD5hjsMxg

----------


## Gunnar

The Temperance Jig!




https://youtu.be/QeAXEvlxtBU

----------

Chuck Leyda

----------


## Frankdolin

Gentle On My Mind  

         Recently inspired by a Molly Tuttle version of this tune this is what I hear...

----------


## wlosinger

The Buckthorn Stick




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1MiMnv7ABs

Also on the violin:




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zI2wXla5p4s

----------

cayuga red

----------


## redlineroots

Here is a take on Andrew Marlin's "Cody Road" with my friend Pete (on the mandolin). We are both playing Muleskinner Instruments (https://www.muleskinnerinstruments.com/). Pete an A5 mandolin (his second from builder Andrew Mueller) and me a slightly smaller bodied D style guitar. Andy also plays in another band with us. NFI, but we love our Muleskinners...and this tune from Andrew Marlin.

----------

Gelsenbury, 

Gunnar, 

WaxwellHaus

----------


## Gunnar

Here's a tune on harmonica, haste to the wedding

----------

derbex

----------


## Gunnar

https://youtu.be/coNH_8bdL-g

Here's fire on the mountain too fast on fiddle. I'll get some mandolin video up eventually... :Chicken:

----------

Gelsenbury, 

MikeZito

----------


## wlosinger

My attempt at Dallas Rag




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNMr2EF1Frk

----------


## wlosinger

The Theme from Sailor Moon, on the Bandurria




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EXP0oGRJa0

And the xiaoruan:




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFUdM6tKdPU

----------

catmandu2

----------


## MikeZito

Quite an assortment of instruments that you have Wlosinger . . .  thanks for sharing.

----------


## wlosinger

"Les Amis" by Georges Moustaki




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3nIfGtC2Wk

----------


## catmandu2

Yes I especially like that bandurria.  Wish I had one!

----------


## Emily Weerheim

Bach's Sonata No. 2 in A minor, Andante

----------

derbex, 

Gunnar, 

MikeZito, 

Paul Statman, 

tmsweeney

----------


## tmsweeney

> Bach's Sonata No. 2 in A minor, Andante


Nice playing!

----------

Emily Weerheim

----------


## Emily Weerheim

Another piece I did as a duet in high school, and one of my favorite pieces I've ever played. I forgot that this video existed until this evening. Mountain Moor by  Stephen Funk Pearson.

----------

Gunnar, 

Steve 2E, 

vetus scotia

----------


## Gunnar

> Another piece I did as a duet in high school, and one of my favorite pieces I've ever played. I forgot that this video existed until this evening. Mountain Moor by  Stephen Funk Pearson.


That's a beautiful piece of music, very nicely played! I'm curious what mandolin is that?

----------


## Emily Weerheim

> That's a beautiful piece of music, very nicely played! I'm curious what mandolin is that?


Its a Weber River!

----------

Gunnar

----------


## Gunnar

Here's Bill Monroe's My Last Days on Earth. Mainly informed by Lauren Price's version

----------

derbex, 

Joey Anchors, 

Paul Statman, 

vetus scotia

----------


## Aaron Smith



----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Gary Hudson, 

Gunnar, 

Hubs, 

MikeZito, 

Paul Statman, 

tmsweeney, 

wildpikr

----------


## wlosinger

Reel de Pointe-au-Pic




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yXqVjraV3M

----------

John Bertotti

----------


## wlosinger

Jolie Blonde - a Cajun waltz




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIaPp_4xwBE

----------


## wildpikr

> 


Nice job on that tune, Aaron.  That Northfield sounds good too...

----------

Aaron Smith

----------


## Old Growth

https://soundcloud.com/dennis-benjam...gfellows-swing 

Not a video but a recently completed original piece. Please know that Soundcloud will just keep going into other music once this piece is over, i hope you enjoy the tune. Two mandos, nylon string guitar. Thanks.

----------


## Dusepo

Since there's violins, a ruan and a bandurria above, hopefully this is OK despite the lack of mandos (feel free to delete if not).

Here's me playing a 4 course medieval lute I built. The song I'm playing here is 'Douce Dame Jolie' by Guillame de Machaut.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G37GopFyPG0

Here's me playing a Kwitra (north African relative of the oud) I built. I'm improvising around the theme of 'Üsküdara', a traditional Turkish song.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBmAQBhj0Jk

And here's me playing a Panduri (Traditional Georgian instrument) I built. This is just an improvisation I made up on the spot.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZYawMlAJKU

I can't seem to get the videos to embed with the 'youtube' tag, so I've had to use links.

----------

Paul Cowham

----------


## John Kelly

Here is the first video embedded, Jo.  I went to the Advanced option, then click on the YouTube icon and paste in your url BUT delete everything to the left of and including the "=" sign.  So in your case you include only the G37GopFyPG0 part.

----------

Dusepo, 

wlosinger

----------


## Dusepo

> Here is the first video embedded, Jo.  I went to the Advanced option, then click on the YouTube icon and paste in your url BUT delete everything to the left of and including the "=" sign.  So in your case you include only the G37GopFyPG0 part.


Thanks!

So, let's try this again (if only editing posts was allowed beyond a certain time...)

Here's me playing a 4 course medieval lute I built. The song I'm playing here is 'Douce Dame Jolie' by Guillame de Machaut.


Here's me playing a Kwitra (north African relative of the oud) I built. I'm improvising around the theme of 'Üsküdara', a traditional Turkish song.


And here's me playing a Panduri (Traditional Georgian instrument) I built. This is just an improvisation I made up on the spot.

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Gelsenbury, 

Gunnar, 

lflngpicker, 

masa618, 

MikeZito, 

Old Growth, 

oliverkollar, 

Paul Cowham, 

Trubadur, 

wlosinger

----------


## lflngpicker

I played it on my Martin 000-28, though I wrote it on my Collings MT.  This is a rough cut of my song, "Vader Tavern."  This is a true story. (Note: my Parkinson's Plus Syndrome has affected my expression and movements, so please bear with me :Laughing:

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Elliot Luber, 

Emily Weerheim, 

Gelsenbury, 

Hubs, 

Lucas, 

MikeZito, 

pheffernan, 

Simon DS, 

Steve 2E

----------


## Gelsenbury

That's a great song! I love it. Thank you for writing and sharing it here.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

> That's a great song! I love it. Thank you for writing and sharing it here.


Hi My Friend, Gelsenbury! You are too kind.  Bless you, Lflngpicker

----------

Gelsenbury

----------


## wlosinger

"Rachel" by the Jolly Boys




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kB8cWGBwFTc

----------


## wlosinger

> Thanks!
> 
> So, let's try this again (if only editing posts was allowed beyond a certain time...)
> 
> Here's me playing a 4 course medieval lute I built. The song I'm playing here is 'Douce Dame Jolie' by Guillame de Machaut.
> 
> 
> Here's me playing a Kwitra (north African relative of the oud) I built. I'm improvising around the theme of 'Üsküdara', a traditional Turkish song.
> 
> ...


Wow! You're really talented!

----------

Dusepo, 

lflngpicker

----------


## soliver

To begin the season: Church band from this past Sunday




PS: I'm the bald one in the back playing the instrument that you can't hear  :Laughing:

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

> To begin the season: Church band from this past Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I'm the bald one in the back playing the instrument that you can't hear


Thanks for sharing your wonderful worshipful music!

----------

soliver

----------


## mojocaster

A few minutes after receiving this mandolin... and clearly, I'm not a mandolin player  :Smile:

----------

cayuga red, 

Elliot Luber, 

Simon DS, 

wlosinger

----------


## Gelsenbury

> PS: I'm the bald one in the back playing the instrument that you can't hear


No, I really can't hear you. But I'm sure you played very well. 

My favourite version of that song is at https://youtu.be/Hur5IHifG64

Embedded:


I know the thread title is "Post a video of YOURSELF", and I'm not in the video (wish I could play like that). But it just fits so well with the topic and the season.

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Elliot Luber, 

soliver

----------


## Aaron Smith

Thanks a lot Mike.  Yep, this particular Northfield is really fine.

----------


## mojocaster

Wrote this song on a Gibson J45, but when I received the mando for some reason, I felt like playing it...

----------

Elliot Luber, 

wlosinger

----------


## Dusepo

My attempt at playing a traditional Armenian song in 7/8 called 'Sevani Tsgnorsner' (Fishermen of Lake Sevan). Still needs more practice but getting there!


How it should sound: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJZdC1HK3yQ

----------

Gunnar, 

mojocaster, 

wlosinger

----------


## John Kelly

Not only do you build great instruments, Jo, but you then play the music that goes with them!  7/8 sounds like a beast to handle;  I got lost just trying to count along with your playing!

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Gunnar

Cool! What instrument is that?

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Dusepo

> Cool! What instrument is that?


That's a 4-string domra, tuned the same as a mandolin (the 3 string version is tuned in fourths).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domra

----------

Gunnar

----------


## Simon DS

Thanks Jo, that’s such a great tune, and I like the authentic feel you give to it.
Well done. 

Just an idea, but you could post yours to Song A Week under the song title and some of us 7/8 time beginners might be tempted to write out the TAB and post our various colourful versions -metronome prerequisite for this one!
Here’s George Mgrdichian playing another version (and it appears from his site that he likes bellydancers, but that’s another debate, ha, ha). 
An inspiring version that I think is easier to decipher using YouTube slow down -it’s worth it even just to learn rhythm on the first or the last couple of measures. His slides and ornaments on the oud are really something...
And thanks again, Jo.
(This isn’t a video of me -I wish!)

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Dusepo

> Thanks Jo, that’s such a great tune, and I like the authentic feel you give to it.
> Well done. 
> 
> Just an idea, but you could post yours to Song A Week under the song title and some of us 7/8 time beginners might be tempted to write out the TAB and post our various colourful versions -metronome prerequisite for this one!
> Here’s George Mgrdichian playing another version (and it appears from his site that he likes bellydancers, but that’s another debate, ha, ha). 
> An inspiring version that I think is easier to decipher using YouTube slow down -it’s worth it even just to learn rhythm on the first or the last couple of measures. His slides and ornaments on the oud are really something...
> And thanks again, Jo.


Thanks for your kind words! That's a great idea if you think there'd be sufficient interest in this tune for people?

----------


## wlosinger

Tommy Coen's Reel (Christmas Eve)




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRZiAi4QZIw

Also on the Viola:




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjUpXSJhxlM

----------

Gunnar

----------


## Dusepo

Korobeniki, a tradtional Russian song (made famous by Tetris)

----------

Gunnar

----------


## Drew Streip

Ive been doing 12 Days of Christmas Tunes, on 12 different instruments. MAS? Nah, Ive only got 5 mandolin-family instruments out of those. Heres Sleigh Ride on a borrowed e-mando. Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all!!

----------

MikeZito

----------


## Dusepo

Here's my attempt at improvising over the chords from Django Rheinhart's 'Minor Swing':


I've been trying to practice each day over the holidays to improve my technique etc.

----------

Gunnar, 

John Kelly, 

Paul Statman

----------


## mojocaster

A little picking exercise I came up with for myself...




...and a late night improv. If you can call it that. Well, it was night time, I suppose, so at least the first part is accurate  :Wink:

----------


## John Kelly

Interesting, Jo.  The instrument's tone suits the Django backing.  I loved your final flourish with the pick!

----------

Dusepo

----------


## MrMasterZac

Hey folks,

Im a classical guitarist but am frequently working out my mandolin chops and recently came across this gem of a tune, so I had to make a video. 

Reuben Sandwich by Jethro Burns. Enjoy! 
https://youtu.be/m-B3eOGq6aY

----------

Elliot Luber

----------


## V70416

Very cool,MasterZac! Love that tune.

Are you using a pick or your thumb nail?

----------


## MrMasterZac

Thanks for listening! Im using a pick. Ive been toying around with different picks, on this video I was using the rounded Golden Gate MP-12.

----------


## MikeZito

Nicely done . . . keep up the good work.

----------


## Gunnar

Nine pound hammer. First break is from banjobenclark, the other two I came up with, borrowing a few licks from several places as is the norm. 

Also broke a string filming the first time, it's the only time I've broken a string on video:

----------

mojocaster, 

Trader Todd

----------


## Aaron Smith

// Road to Columbus // 
Been learning some things by ear off of classic recordings, borrowing a few choruses from the best.

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Drew Streip, 

hisongz, 

masa618, 

tmsweeney, 

Trader Todd

----------


## tmsweeney

Aaron Smith - cool, my band does that tune on occasion, I always say - if you need an example of pure American Bluegrass tune, Road to Columbus is as good as anything else!

----------

Aaron Smith

----------


## masa618

Wish you a  happy new 2020  with my new #788.

----------

Aaron Smith, 

Chuck Leyda, 

Don Grieser, 

Doug Freeman, 

hisongz, 

Jim Taylor, 

Old Growth, 

wildpikr

----------


## Don Grieser

Congrats on the new Gil and Happy New Year to you. Lovely tune, playing, & tone.

----------

masa618

----------


## masa618

Don, thank you so much.  I'm glad to hear from you after a long absence!
And I like your new album"Palatable to a Goat" .
Masatoshi

----------

Don Grieser

----------


## Josh Levine

Here's my band playing some original material at our last gig:

----------

Don Grieser, 

Old Growth

----------


## Bill McCall

Nice job Josh.  Sorry we missed you.

----------


## Josh Levine

> Nice job Josh.  Sorry we missed you.


Thanks Bill. We will keep playing. See you up at Wintergrass?

----------


## mojocaster

Eastman MDO305 and a John Prine song... that's the way the world goes 'round!

----------


## Bill McCall

> ..........We will keep playing. See you up at Wintergrass?


You bet.  Off to Florence before that to see John Reischman and Kathy Kallick.

----------


## wlosinger

Red Apple rag





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZO1NLlRNMuQ

Also on the violin




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ksu1EfSEHw0

----------

Ranald

----------


## Trader Todd

Great thread, some talented folks here for sure! I've been an on again/off again mando player for awhile. I'm committed to improving this year and have been making some videos of my playing. So while not as talented as many of the folks here, I'll play along....

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Gunnar

----------


## Gelsenbury

You have all the talent you need, by the sounds of it! And a very nice looking and sounding mandolin.

----------

Trader Todd

----------


## Tydees

Me playing _Brooks_ by John Reischman. 





...and playing Little Maggie by John Reischman, the down tempo version.

----------

Gelsenbury, 

Gunnar, 

mojocaster, 

Old Growth

----------


## tmsweeney

a spontaneous composition, on the Kent Electric Mandola, this is the second one, I am simply calling these "night hymns" so this is the second night hymn

----------

Gelsenbury, 

Gunnar

----------


## mojocaster

> a spontaneous composition, on the Kent Electric Mandola, this is the second one, I am simply calling these "night hymns" so this is the second night hymn


so, I love everything about this! My only quibble, as if the world cared, is please turn your camera/phone so that it can record you in landscape mode, as opposed to portrait. And yeah...I'm that guy who found something about which to b*tch. So sorry!

----------


## MikeZito

Nice piece TM . . . and very cool instrument!

----------

tmsweeney

----------


## wlosinger

Incense and Peppermints, by Strawberry Alarm Clock




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljO9wCY25mM

----------


## wlosinger

The Woodpecker Song




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsauRSlsrfA

----------

cayuga red

----------


## Miltown

Not a video, but here's a recording I made of "Whiskey Before Breakfast." Given that it was just St. Patrick's Day, and that many of us are housebound with young children, I figured it was an appropriate title.  :Smile: 

https://soundcloud.com/wmando/whiske...akfast/s-8eSNm

----------

lflngpicker, 

Lucas, 

Old Growth, 

Steve 2E

----------


## Old Growth

https://www.instagram.com/p/B9-DvNrH1k6/

This Ruhland 5 year old is a tone monster. Even with an average player it is inspirational to pick up every single time. So much fun..

----------

cayuga red, 

lflngpicker, 

Steve 2E, 

Trader Todd

----------


## dukedy

> post a video clip of you playing.


Let me know what you thinl! considering doing more !


https://youtu.be/RVmtDJSdqpM

----------

Rick Jones, 

Steve 2E, 

tmsweeney

----------


## Old Growth

I personally think it's fantastic. And, thanks for posting, what a lovely texture, tone.

----------


## tmsweeney

A Cathedral Within Us - more of an improvisation than a tune, on the Kent Electric Mandola, through a TC electronics pre-amp and boss phase shift, digital delay, and compressor.

----------

lflngpicker, 

Steve 2E

----------


## MikeZito

Love that Kent . . .  thanks for sharing

----------

tmsweeney

----------


## Steve Lavelle

Since it's his birthday ("Dawg's Groove" written by his wife, Tracy):

----------

Jake Biddix, 

lflngpicker, 

Old Growth, 

Steve 2E, 

Trader Todd

----------


## dhergert

Goin' Home

----------

Gelsenbury, 

lflngpicker, 

Steve 2E, 

Trader Todd

----------


## Old Growth

https://www.dropbox.com/s/38v9898eph...0_Pro.mp4?dl=0

----------

Steve 2E

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

> Goin' Home


Soulful

----------

dhergert, 

lflngpicker, 

Steve 2E

----------


## Steve Lavelle

A somewhat sloppy, short, solo EMD:

----------

lflngpicker, 

Old Growth, 

Steve 2E, 

Tim Logan

----------


## lflngpicker

I didn't think I would be able to still sing with a tracheostomy in my throat.  With a Passy Muir Speaking Valve I am able to sing a bit.  I did a cover of a folk gospel tune this morning with my valve on.  Thought I would share here:

----------

addamr, 

dhergert, 

Don Grieser, 

Gelsenbury, 

Old Growth, 

pheffernan, 

pops1, 

Rick Jones, 

Scott Rucker, 

Steve 2E, 

V70416

----------


## Trader Todd

Still learning, still practicing. Still hoping for results. Oh no, not another fiddle tune...

----------

lflngpicker, 

Steve 2E

----------


## Old Growth

https://www.instagram.com/p/B-HDKJ3ngJU/

This is a very brief video(50 secs) and illustrates nice tone from this F5.

----------

lflngpicker, 

Steve 2E

----------


## Scott Rucker

https://youtu.be/LTRbBjk8HrY
This is a quarantine video. Desperate times call for desperate measures. It will either entertain you during self isolation or keep you at least 6 feet away from me. There are a bunch of mandolin videos on my channel, though.

----------

lflngpicker, 

Steve 2E, 

Trader Todd

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

> I didn't think I would be able to still sing with a tracheostomy in my throat.  With a Passy Muir Speaking Valve I am able to sing a bit.  I did a cover of a folk gospel tune this morning with my valve on.  Thought I would share here:


Heartfelt music. Stay safe.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## soliver

I've shared a couple of other places, I am loving the tune Midnight on the Water every since someone posted a vid of Matt Flinner playing it for Carter's Vintage Guitars a month or 2 ago. So I am finally posting a vid of it. My daughter does it very well on her violin as well.

----------

Gelsenbury, 

Hubs, 

Jake Biddix, 

lflngpicker, 

Steve 2E, 

Trader Todd, 

V70416

----------


## lflngpicker

Great job Spencer!

----------

soliver

----------


## Don Grieser

My quarantune: Little Star from the Compton/Blake Gallop to Georgia CD of Narmour and Smith tunes. Crooked.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ast3lMOtPU

----------

masa618, 

oliverkollar, 

Steve 2E, 

Trader Todd

----------


## soliver

"Quarantune"...  :Laughing: 

Love it, nice work Don!

----------

Don Grieser

----------


## oliverkollar

Good work Don!

I've been learning these songs as well....they are super fun to play!

----------

Don Grieser

----------


## Don Grieser

I hope we get to play some of these tunes at Monroe Camp, Oliver. Thanks, Spencer (also Oliver.)  :Smile:

----------

Old Growth, 

oliverkollar

----------


## Old Growth

Very nice Tone Deaf, I really enjoy it. Thanks.

----------


## lflngpicker

My first week with the Octave.  Pheffernan challenged me with the idea of playing this song.  Just out of the hospital a month ago so my voice still a bit weakened by the tracheostomy.

----------

pheffernan, 

Simon DS, 

Steve 2E

----------


## Steve 2E

> My first week with the Octave.  Pheffernan challenged me with the idea of playing this song.  Just out of the hospital a month ago so my voice still a bit weakened by the tracheostomy.


Nice job Dan! The challenge was accepted and conquered! Do you have a challenge for Pheffernan?

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## journeybear

I've been using all this down time to do some recording and video shooting. My duo, The Loons, have been augmenting our collection on youtube. We also worked up entries for NPR's Tiny Desk Contest. The first is her song with The Loons, the second is my entry, with her help.





This was supposed to be our entry, but we finally got the key deer to cooperate on "Black Magic." Luna had some fun with other forms of wildlife in this  production.



And finally, this is a song her boyfriend wrote and submitted. Same set as above. By the way, my first real instrument was the recorder (actually, the tonette), so there is some historical significance to its inclusion here. As well as hysterical.  :Wink:

----------

Gelsenbury

----------


## mreidsma

Been trying to learn some new Irish tunes while in online meetings. Here's The Wind That Shakes the Barley on my Kalamazoo KM-11.

----------


## Dave Hanson

Great tune, well played.

Dave H

----------

mreidsma

----------


## CTH Man

Heres a link hope this workd

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...tail&FORM=VIRE

----------

mreidsma

----------


## C. Welter

Been making a lot of videos while I'm stuck in my house... Here's me playing Sam Bush's _Old Widder Woman_
https://youtu.be/PByj51cA--I

----------

Rosemary Philips

----------


## Steve Lavelle

Put this up in the "Live from Home" thread yesterday for Richard Thompson's 71st Birthday, but this thread is more mandolin centered, so:

----------

cayuga red

----------


## Steve Lavelle

And here's another recent FB post from my quarantine video series. BR-549's "Chains of This Town". I love the  double stop lead!:

----------

Trader Todd

----------


## Steve Lavelle

Steve Goodman's "Between the Lines"

----------

Trader Todd

----------


## tmsweeney

My first attempt at split screen, while I'm not crazy about those kinds of videos, it doesn't make sense to me to only show one part of a multiple instrument performance

Ratliff Mandocello, Weber Yellowstone Mandola, Macica F5 mandolin

----------


## John Ritchhart

The Pleasant Beggar written by Russ Barenberg.

----------

Jake Biddix, 

Old Growth, 

Trader Todd

----------


## Trader Todd

Still here, still practising. Old Joe Clark on my Northfield.

----------

Gelsenbury, 

Old Growth

----------


## Gelsenbury

Sounding good! I like the tone and ornamentation.

----------

Trader Todd

----------


## Old Growth

https://www.instagram.com/p/B_I833rHg5H/

----------


## Don Grieser

Avalon Blues, from Narmour and Smith via Compton/Blake's Gallop to Georgia CD.

https://youtu.be/9xjVVreeKlE

----------

masa618, 

oliverkollar, 

Rush Burkhardt, 

sgarrity, 

Simon DS, 

Trader Todd

----------


## sgarrity

Well done Don!!

----------

Don Grieser

----------


## Simon DS

They say, ‘Lockdown!’
My feet say, ‘Dude, I’m trying!’



https://youtu.be/gD64TEQdAR8


https://youtu.be/pV2au5U35Cs

Be safe guys, and keep fit. 
Whatever it takes!  :Laughing:

----------


## Rosemary Philips

Great job! Love the tune!

----------


## Simon DS

Which ones? There are lots of them.
I love all of them.

----------


## lflngpicker

Trying my hand at mandolin with Octave and acoustic guitar.  Fishers Hornpipe, of course!

----------

Gelsenbury, 

Jake Biddix, 

Luna Pick, 

Simon DS

----------


## pheffernan

> Trying my hand at mandolin with Octave and acoustic guitar.  Fisher’s Hornpipe, of course!


What, no vocals?  :Laughing: 

Sounds great, Dan!

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

I am lacking to a degree, but I sure learned a lot working on this project. Kept me busy for a whole day. Thank Pat, for your kind responses!

----------


## lflngpicker

I am lacking to a degree, but I sure learned a lot working on this project. Kept me busy for a whole day. Thank you Pat, for your kind responses!

----------


## addamr

Great picking. Glad to see your making a strong come back .

Adam

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## dtb

My playing years were before videoing yourself wasn't a thing. And after the stroke took my left hand, and stopped me from every doing music again, I fell back on my former art training, and went into that full time. So I put some of my original songs and art together.
The song (we myself playing all the instruments and vocals, "Carry me back" of my 2nd cd from around 2004/5, and the art from recent years.

enjoy, or not,

Dan

https://youtu.be/SnS21Rdkb8I

----------

lflngpicker, 

V70416

----------


## lflngpicker

> My playing years were before videoing yourself wasn't a thing. And after the stroke took my left hand, and stopped me from every doing music again, I fell back on my former art training, and went into that full time. So I put some of my original songs and art together.
> The song (we myself playing all the instruments and vocals, "Carry me back" of my 2nd cd from around 2004/5, and the art from recent years.
> 
> enjoy, or not,
> 
> Dan
> 
> https://youtu.be/SnS21Rdkb8I


Dan the art is fantastic and your music (so sorry about the stroke) just incredible!  Loved it!

----------


## dtb

> Dan the art is fantastic and your music (so sorry about the stroke) just incredible!  Loved it!


  Thanks, always nice to hear good.things.

Dan

----------


## Wayne Shelton

Because of confinement I found this tune in list of things that I had put aside 20 years ago to learn.  Still trying, but fun to work on.

----------

Trader Todd, 

wlosinger

----------


## Trader Todd

Moving along with my 2020 Mandolin Project, here's Blackberry Blossom live from TikiKaNTiNa (READ: my garage). Feedback, tips and pointers always welcome, I'm trying to get better. Stand Strong and Strum Hard! Stay healthy.

----------

wlosinger

----------


## tmsweeney

Trader Todd, nice pickin', good technique all around, I would not be afraid to put a little more "oomph" in that right hand

----------

Trader Todd

----------


## mreidsma

Nice Trader Todd! I like those slides in the B part!

----------

Trader Todd

----------


## dtb

Working on a new app soon that, If I can figure it out, allow for more of a slid show and music.

----------

Trader Todd

----------


## Don Grieser

Multi-tracked this one yesterday. Something different. Old Wave octave by Bill Bussmann.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DMjbn_l0ho

----------

BlackSwan, 

Gelsenbury, 

Pierpaolo S., 

Simon DS, 

tmsweeney, 

Trader Todd, 

V70416

----------


## tmsweeney

Wow that blonde sounds awesome!

----------

Don Grieser

----------


## wlosinger

Sourwood Mountain

Refer to the posting guidelines about family friendly content.

----------


## tmsweeney

Attempting the triple delay effect with a Boss DD-7, a TC Electronics Flashback, and TC E m300 digital image  processor on the Kent Electric Mandola

----------


## wlosinger

Signior Dildo

Refer to the posting guidelines about family friendly content.

----------


## wlosinger

Brown Eyed Girl




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ez-YZBIE62w

----------


## tmsweeney

Yes I bought a Mellotron Pedal

----------

BlackSwan, 

Trader Todd

----------


## Joey Anchors

Test driving the new Waterloo WL-M

----------


## wlosinger

Norwegian Wood (This Bird Has Flown)




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjX1XdC0C0I

----------


## Old Growth

Recording of a 2018 Wienman F5.

----------


## wlosinger

Mr. Tambourine Man




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5FKqiN5jxE

----------


## wlosinger

"Wuhan Flu" - the song performed by Sacha Baron Cohen at a rally in Olympia, Washington last week





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRga57fIVuk

----------


## Trader Todd

Still here, woodshedding away. Trying to build a repertoire, some technique and a smile. Comments and inspiration always welcome. Hope everybody is staying healthy and productive.

----------

Old Growth, 

Simon DS

----------


## Isaac Revard

Nice work Trader! Keep it up my man!

----------

Trader Todd

----------


## Old Growth

https://www.instagram.com/p/CDBG53rn2q8/

Happy Friday folks.

----------

Simon DS

----------


## wlosinger

Lord Mayo




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WObgTrJpieE

Also on the Violin




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQoW5aUcPiw

And on the Xiaoruan




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1YCs8asTLg

----------


## Old Growth

I don't know if other folks have ever reached this point in their playing but i have basically concluded I can't play Bluegrass. It may be a lack of skill, dedication or inclination but dang if i can't really pull it off. I can't really "feel it". I enjoy listening it Bluegrass and I love and grew up on New Acoustic Music. Still listen and am enthralled with that style. I might need to join a "want to play Bluegrass but can't support group".
So..that is topic number one on my mind this morning.(clearly i need to take life more seriously).

Topic number two is: Does this personal/original doodle fit into an actual style of music or is it just sofa music-isk?

Respectfully Submitted,
"lost musical soul" 

https://www.instagram.com/p/CDIDLhhnbn4/

----------


## Creeksider

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1idM...ew?usp=sharing

I've never done this before.  We'll see if it works.  Anyway, this is my wife and I playing a Sidney Bechet tune, "Si Tu Vois Ma Mere."  Hope you enjoy it!  JP

----------

Nbayrfr, 

Old Growth, 

soliver

----------


## Trader Todd

[QUOTE=Old Growth;1781405]I don't know if other folks have ever reached this point in their playing but i have basically concluded I can't play Bluegrass. It may be a lack of skill, dedication or inclination but dang if i can't really pull it off.

Yeah, I'm starting to feel the same way. I don't think I'll ever get up to those speeds and fluidity...

----------


## Old Growth

Thanks TT..i guess we enjoy what we can do and keep on push'in :Smile:

----------

Trader Todd

----------


## mandrian

> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1idM...ew?usp=sharing
> 
> I've never done this before.  We'll see if it works.  Anyway, this is my wife and I playing a Sidney Bechet tune, "Si Tu Vois Ma Mere."  Hope you enjoy it!  JP


Hi,

Nicely played. I’m not usually a tremolo fan, but that was tastefully done.

Regards,

----------


## Old Growth

Creeksider..that was really lovely. Thank you for sharing that, you both sound great :Smile:

----------


## Old Growth

Hi had a chance to play this newly constructed Gatti #7 this morning. It probably could use some time to adjust to the local climate but it seems to have a nice woody tone right off the bat.

https://www.instagram.com/p/CDPdwFzHAL3/

----------


## Old Growth



----------

Don Grieser, 

Steve Lavelle, 

Trader Todd

----------


## clevin

This is my first attempt at a collage video. The piece is an original composition.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbUUNum1-Ag

----------

Jess L., 

Sue Rieter, 

tmsweeney

----------


## tmsweeney

nicely done - lets hear more!

----------


## CBFrench

mandolin is far away from my primary instrument as can tell... trying to thumb brubeck 



and goofing off

----------

Erin M, 

lflngpicker, 

Old Growth, 

soliver, 

SOMorris, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## Lucas

Very nice CB.  I've never used my thumb when strumming.  I'll have to give it a try. Was that second tune  "Bluegrass Stomp"?  Sounds a lot like it.

----------


## CBFrench

hey Lucas, I just play on the couch so I'm in no volume competition (ha) and I like the mellow tone of flesh and second tune was kinda sorta the stomp, I was just diddling around

----------


## lflngpicker

Our praise team is working from home these days-- I am playing my 1912 Gibson A Oval.  We each make a video to a click track so it is quite a trick to coordinate.  Thanks for your time MC friends!

----------

CBFrench, 

soliver, 

SOMorris, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## lflngpicker

> mandolin is far away from my primary instrument as can tell... trying to thumb brubeck 
> 
> 
> 
> and goofing off


CBFrench, Great playing on that Pava.  I just bought one and can't wait to get it.  You are talented with that bluesy/jazz style.  Thanks for sharing!

----------


## CBFrench

> CBFrench, Great playing on that Pava.  I just bought one and can't wait to get it.  You are talented with that bluesy/jazz style.  Thanks for sharing!


I just broke a string so I went on and changed them all, oh my goodness wish I could figure out an easier way and wish I had someone closer than 500 miles (Nashville) that could do a good setup and offer any suggestions even tho I'd be too ashamed to play around a real mandolin player...

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

> I just broke a string so I went on and changed them all, oh my goodness wish I could figure out an easier way and wish I had someone closer than 500 miles (Nashville) that could do a good setup and offer any suggestions even tho I'd be too ashamed to play around a real mandolin player...


CBFrench, You’re the real deal man!  You have touch, style and timing.  You do that Pava justice!

----------


## CBFrench

> CBFrench, Youre the real deal man!  You have touch, style and timing.  You do that Pava justice!


You are way too kind, Im just learning a little as I go but I do like the Pava. I wanted a mandolin that was not bright with a nice full tone

----------

lflngpicker, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## redlineroots

Played a socially distanced gig over the weekend at a friend's local farm. Felt good to be in front of folks and out in the Vermont air.

----------

Erin M, 

lflngpicker, 

SOMorris, 

Steve 2E, 

Sue Rieter, 

Trader Todd

----------


## CBFrench

sounds good guys...

----------

redlineroots

----------


## Traveling Tracks

Early morning recording of some Bach......I need someone to do the second part of the duo.....looking for someone who can play this on banjo....

----------

Erin M, 

lflngpicker, 

Old Growth, 

Steve Lavelle, 

wildpikr

----------


## redlineroots

> sounds good guys...


Thanks so much. We certainly take a few liberties on the melody (especially the 2nd or 3rd time through), but its keeps us on our toes.

----------


## Gelsenbury

> Our praise team is working from home these days-- I am playing my 1912 Gibson A Oval.  We each make a video to a click track so it is quite a trick to coordinate.  Thanks for your time MC friends!


That's quite the band you have there! Good to see you enjoying the music.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Sue Rieter

Love this hymn.

Sue

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

Thank you Sue and Gelsenbury! Bless you both!

----------

Gelsenbury, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## Old Growth

https://www.instagram.com/p/CDweOlfnyb_/

'77 Halsey F5...

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Just me, my 10 string mandolin and my firebowl just after 9.30 last night. The tune is Mull Of The Mountains.

----------

Gelsenbury, 

John Kelly, 

Nbayrfr, 

Steve 2E, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## Dave Hanson

Love it.

Dave H

----------

Dagger Gordon, 

Trader Todd

----------


## lflngpicker

Not a great performance, but I wanted to share my new Pava Pro with the Varnish and Torrefied Top.  I have been working on my double stops.

----------

Erin M, 

Rush Burkhardt, 

Steve 2E, 

wildpikr

----------


## Sue Rieter

Wow that sounds great, and it looks like it's super easy to play!

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

Sue, The action is so low and the curvature on the saddle is so carefully arched to match the radius of the frets it is semi-radiused I would call it.  Not flat, but a bit traditional with compound radius. The neck is a soft V shape and a bit less bulky than the more average size of say the Collings MT neck.  I have noticed less strain on my left hand.  At 65 I do get arthritis pain.  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Sue Rieter

----------


## Bill Cameron

Skye Boat Song, A favourite chestnut!  Recorded in the sugarbush where I do most of my best work (such as it is).

----------

lflngpicker, 

wildpikr

----------


## lflngpicker

> Skye Boat Song, A favourite chestnut!  Recorded in the sugarbush where I do most of my best work (such as it is).


Beautifully played, Bill!  Thanks!

----------


## Erin M

> Not a great performance, but I wanted to share my new Pava Pro with the Varnish and Torrefied Top.  I have been working on my double stops.


Love the shirt too!  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Early morning recording of some Bach......I need someone to do the second part of the duo.....looking for someone who can play this on banjo....


No better way to get a day started than with J. S.

----------

lflngpicker, 

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## Eric Platt

Here's my take on New Century Hornpipe. Instrument is a 1935 Kalamazoo KM21 with replaced bridge, Tonegard and arm rest.

----------

Don Grieser, 

Gelsenbury, 

lflngpicker, 

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## masa618

I posted a fiddle tune that my own style.

----------

Don Grieser, 

lflngpicker, 

Rush Burkhardt, 

Trader Todd

----------


## Don Grieser

A fine rendition masa618. Wonderful tone on your Gilchrist. Sounds like a challenging tune in Bb and your up-the-neck variation was especially nice.

----------

lflngpicker, 

masa618

----------


## masa618

> A fine rendition masa618. Wonderful tone on your Gilchrist. Sounds like a challenging tune in Bb and your up-the-neck variation was especially nice.


Thank you, Don. It's been a long time since I had been counting on you, and I'm really happy. 
Music activities are tough, but we can really enjoy the Mandolin Cafe where can share the performances of everyone around the world.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## John Kelly

Really fine picking and playing, Masa618.  Left hand really working well there!  :Mandosmiley:

----------

masa618

----------


## Bren

Thanks to Charlie Abel for setting this up, I played to his accordion version in my earbuds, then he stitched it together.

Kenny Baker's "Festival Waltz" done by accordion and mandolin, one take each, warts and all, enjoy!


http://youtu.be/7jj9ZM8Oxic

(Sorry I can't see full editor on my tablet so couldn't see how to embed video)

----------


## Bren

Ah.
I found the "full site" option.

----------

Cary Fagan, 

Gelsenbury, 

masa618

----------


## John Kelly

Fine collaboration, Bren.  Lovely blend of all the instruments and a great tune with "continental" flavours specially on the box!

----------


## Bill Cameron

Thanks! For my 64th birthday on the weekend I got the ol’ band together for the first time in 6 months and we put some of our standards down...same stage ;/=
So this is the Lobster Buoys, playing a  Wade Hemsworth classic.  Geez this Collings records nicely!

----------

Cary Fagan, 

Holger, 

Lucas, 

mandrian

----------


## Bill Cameron

Please note the highly sophisticated Gmaj/Em chord at the end. We practiced that a lot.

----------


## masa618

This time I posted the Bill Monroe tune called " Right ,Right On" .

----------

Bill Cameron, 

Don Grieser, 

Gelsenbury, 

Old Growth

----------


## Cary Fagan

My friend Steve and I did a mandolin and guitar recording of a tune I wrote called "Kitchen Stomp."

----------

Bill Cameron, 

Don Grieser, 

Gelsenbury, 

Lucas, 

masa618, 

Ranald, 

Steve 2E, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## Don Grieser

Cool tune, Cary. A stomp for sure.

masa618: Love your playing on this fine Monroe tune. Your playing is Right Right On.

----------

Cary Fagan, 

Gelsenbury, 

masa618

----------


## Old Growth

Very fine, talented playing. Inspiring, Thank you!

----------

masa618

----------


## Old Growth

I should know better than to post a video after such fine picking. None the less, I've been offered a chance to play on a builder friends beautiful sounding 1977 F5. I believe it's modeled after a '23 Loar. Sure has the old tone. Thanks.

https://www.instagram.com/p/CElFU2gnv4Q/

----------


## Frankdolin

Can't see your post OG

----------


## Bill McCall

That tune is just fun.  Thanks

----------


## Aaron Smith



----------

Gelsenbury

----------


## Gelsenbury

> Not a great performance, but I wanted to share my new Pava Pro with the Varnish and Torrefied Top.  I have been working on my double stops.


Congratulations on the new mandolin! I'm glad you're happy with it. It looks and sounds great.

----------


## Frankdolin

A song that was certainly among my first learned and always brings me home.

----------

Alfons, 

Gelsenbury, 

masa618, 

soliver, 

Sue Rieter, 

tmsweeney

----------


## soliver

Very nice Frankdolin!

----------

Frankdolin

----------


## wlosinger

Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjZec2atwFo

----------


## wlosinger

Fortunate Son




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8H4_hpGCOo

----------


## wlosinger

"Fortunate Son" by John Fogerty




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8H4_hpGCOo


"The Disabled Debauchee" by John Wilmot, 2nd Earl of Rochester




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSvmiFy7Rho

----------


## Frankdolin

This is one of my favorite love songs, done here for my lovely wife. " If " by Bread.  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Alfons, 

Gelsenbury, 

PH-Mando, 

tmsweeney

----------


## Lucas

That was great Frank.  Played it with great sensitivity and feeling.

----------

Frankdolin

----------


## JMFingerstyle

Hi, all. New to the group, and new to the mandolin.  I just purchased an Eastman MDO-305 Octave Mandolin last week, and here's my first attempt at posting a tune (although I didn't quite stick the landing).  This is a simple arrangement of Harvest Home. I usually play this fingerstyle on the guitar in an open tuning, so transitioning to flatpicking for the OM is a new experience for me.  Loving the Eastman, by the way.

----------

Alfons, 

Lucas

----------


## clevin

Here is my arrangement of In the Bleak Midwinter for Mandolin and Guitar Trio. I have attached the arrangemet.

----------

JMFingerstyle, 

yankees1

----------


## David Lewis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXTm...UVuI8h14AaABAg


Please be gentle ....

the song is by Chuck Berry, but I took an arrangement by Ry Cooder and converted it to Mandolin...

Hope you don't hate it too much...

(I know I'm not the greatest singer...)

----------

Hubs

----------


## Woyvel

My first video posts on the cafe.  A couple brief tributes to Tom Petty for what would have been his 70th birthday a few weeks ago.  

http://http
<iframe src="https://ww...1930084858621/

----------


## muleskinnermandos

A video of an original tune featuring a Muleskinner Instruments guitar bodied octave mandolin, with Muleskinner Instruments luthier Andy Mueller and his bandmates Chloe and Justin.

Filmed and engineered in the main concert hall at the Chandler Center for the Arts by friend Brian Carroll.

----------

Frankdolin, 

John Kelly, 

soliver, 

wildpikr

----------


## tmsweeney

Martin Wynne's number two, done in the Gerald Trimble style, mandocello takes the melody doubled on mandola, over an octave mandolin and mandola chord progression

----------

Cary Fagan, 

Chuck Leyda, 

Frankdolin, 

Gelsenbury, 

Jess L., 

John Kelly, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## Frankdolin

I haven't played this song since I was kid ,probably over 50 years. I found a nice backing track on YT and had a blast revisiting, knowing how much has changed since then. Anyway... Played on a Morris flattie with terrible strings. Which are gonna stay that way for now since it's NMD. Waiting impatiently for Fed-Ex. Then 24 HOURS more,  Too Cold !  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Charles E., 

John Kelly, 

Lucas, 

mandrian, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## Sue Rieter

NMD? What are  you expecting?

It is cold, isn't it?

----------

Frankdolin

----------


## John Kelly

Great original song, Andy, and a fine trio of musicians.  Super octave as well!

----------


## Frankdolin

In case you missed my NMD post, here's my new Pava. :Mandosmiley:

----------

Chuck Leyda

----------


## John Kelly

Great-sounding instrument and fine playing and video.

----------

Frankdolin

----------


## yankees1

> A song that was certainly among my first learned and always brings me home.


Good job !

----------

Frankdolin

----------


## Traveling Tracks

Thanksgiving Bebop....."Dexterity" by Charlie Parker.....

----------


## hidk

Solo over Falling Grace

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/MsT8jRWkaQ8" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Not sure why the video doesn't come up here. Sorry.

----------


## Jess L.

> Not sure why the video doesn't come up here. Sorry.


Maybe this will work: 



_(or direct link)_

Nice playing, by the way!  :Mandosmiley:  I enjoyed that.

----------


## hidk

> Maybe this will work: 
> 
> Nice playing, by the way!  I enjoyed that.


Thank you for figuring this out.  : )

----------

Jess L.

----------


## Jess L.

> Thank you for figuring this out.  : )


You're welcome.  :Smile:

----------


## Traveling Tracks

....my latest take on "Brilliancy".....

----------

Denny Gies, 

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## mmuller

2 years today since our rescue dog rescued us. Used him in livestream promo video taken last week where you can see how intelligent he is by how focused he is on the riveting dialogue, and how much he appreciates fine music! https://youtu.be/yFezpLjhKHA

----------


## mtucker

:Laughing:  :Crying:  mmuller, you’re so funny just had to laugh, but you can really play that box and one talented mofo. Hope all is well with you through all of this. Best to you!

----------

mmuller

----------


## Gelsenbury

> This is one of my favorite love songs, done here for my lovely wife. " If " by Bread.


Outstanding! That's beautifully done. I'm sure your wife liked it.

----------

Frankdolin, 

Ranald

----------


## redlineroots

I have been neglecting this beautiful instrument for far too long. A guitar bodied octave mandolin built for me by my friend Andy Mueller of Muleskinner Instruments here in central Vermont...but I have good reason, I have been playing the dreadnaught guitar he built me a bit more than mandolin as of late. But as winter descends on us here in the hills I think the tone of this beauty fits right in with the dark seeping in extra early and the chill biting in the air.

Here is a quick multi-track on a holiday tune...

----------

Gene Lewis, 

Sue Rieter, 

tmsweeney

----------


## wlosinger

Ridée à Six Temps




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGXg09UqWuY

----------


## fredfrank

Heres a little holiday music. Sorry, there is banjo content, but I have managed to bookend it with mandolin.

----------

Alfons, 

Chuck Leyda, 

Frankdolin, 

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## Lucas

Fred:  That was a lot of fun!  I enjoyed it.  Thanks for bringing some holiday cheer.

----------

fredfrank

----------


## Maurizio Vitagliani

...I'm not a virtuoso but I hope someone enjoys! Greetings  :Redface: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRKBsXk2mVU

----------

Alfons, 

soliver

----------


## Frankdolin

Very Pretty Maurizio  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Maurizio Vitagliani, 

tmsweeney

----------


## Sue Rieter

> I have been neglecting this beautiful instrument for far too long. A guitar bodied octave mandolin built for me by my friend Andy Mueller of Muleskinner Instruments here in central Vermont...but I have good reason, I have been playing the dreadnaught guitar he built me a bit more than mandolin as of late. But as winter descends on us here in the hills I think the tone of this beauty fits right in with the dark seeping in extra early and the chill biting in the air.
> 
> Here is a quick multi-track on a holiday tune...


This was great. I love this tune and had been wondering how it would sound on a mandolin family instrument. The video production is wonderful as well. Love it!

----------

Gene Lewis, 

redlineroots

----------


## muleskinnermandos

A quick Tim O' Brien cover by Vermont based trio "Trifolium" (featuring an A-style mandolin that Andy built)

----------

Bill McCall, 

Elliot Luber, 

Frankdolin, 

Gene Lewis, 

Hubs, 

Ken, 

Rob Roy, 

tmsweeney

----------


## Frankdolin

This is my version of this very old song that escaped me somehow through the years. Done on my Pava A4. Hope you enjoy!  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Cary Fagan, 

Denny Gies, 

Gelsenbury, 

Lucas

----------


## Gelsenbury

I enjoyed both the music and the photography. Superb quality throughout.

----------

Frankdolin

----------


## Frankdolin

Thanks G, I didn't take these photos, but did go through more than a few to get the right ones.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Frankdolin

> I enjoyed both the music and the photography. Superb quality throughout.


 Thanks G, :Mandosmiley:  I did take those photos I was spacing out...

----------


## Sue Rieter

I love this song and have been working on it on and off. Your version is great, and so are the photos!

----------

Frankdolin

----------


## mjbee

Hi all, 
I haven't been brave enough to post on this yet, and I'm a bit daunted by all of you with "more perfecter" timing than I seem to manage whilst playing along with meself, but what the hay....  Here's a jug band standard, the Dallas Rag....

https://youtu.be/SKM6UYlfhjQ

----------

Charles E., 

soliver, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## soliver

mjbee, that was great!... loved it, good work!

----------


## Alfons

mjbee, great stuff. Really enjoyed it, and the cheerleading section is great too.  :Smile:

----------


## yankees1

> Here is my arrangement of In the Bleak Midwinter for Mandolin and Guitar Trio. I have attached the arrangemet.


Good job ! Like it  !

----------


## Dusepo

Just a bit of musical nerd fun for time of year...

"Good Shah Wenceslas" (Good King Wenceslas, but it's in Persian mode Avaz-e Esfahan)

----------

Frankdolin, 

Gelsenbury, 

Jess L., 

journeybear, 

Louise NM, 

tmsweeney

----------


## margora

This is my solo arrangement of Astor Piazzolla's "Oblivion," here performed on octave mandolin.  The video was made for the Classical Mandolin Society of America's online "Convention in the Clouds" this past November and was first broadcast during the Convention's Open Mic concert.   The instrument was made by the late Walt Kuhlman.

----------

Elliot Luber, 

Nick Royal, 

tmsweeney

----------


## Nick Royal

I like the clarity of the piece; of the way Bob arranged it.

----------


## allegromoderato

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQgOSROwBNo  :Smile:  https://www.instagram.com/p/CDPPEsyA9wo/

----------

Jess L.

----------


## margora

This is a solo arrangement of Stephen Stills, "For What It's Worth," here played on octave mandolin.  It is the first movement of a three movement suite entitled "Protest Songs".  The video was made for the virtual Open Mic concert at the Classical Mandolin Society of America's online "Convention in the Clouds" this past November.  The Stills arrangement is dedicated to my good friends Sue Lesser and Susan McLaughlin, co-Presidents of the CMSA, in recognition and appreciation for all that they do on behalf of the Society.   The instrument is by the late Walt Kuhlman.

----------

Elliot Luber, 

Jess L.

----------


## Bill McCall

Very nice.  Thanks

----------


## margora

This is a solo arrangement of Bob Dylan, "The Times They Are A-Changin'," performed here on octave mandolin.  It is the second movement of a three-movement suite entitled "Protest Songs".  The video was made for the virtual Open Mic concert at the Classical Mandolin Society of America's online "Convention in the Clouds" this past November.  The instrument is by the late Walt Kuhlman.

----------


## journeybear

Here's this year's version of my Christmas Medley, Acoustic Thrash style. With a little help from some little reindeer - OK, key deer - who seemed fascinated, until they realized there wasn't going to be any food. Also some participation by Oscar the Octopus Ornament, who ended up stage diving into the mosh pit. Things went a little haywire in the middle - I mean, I got a little creative. Kind of had to, to pull it out. Very ... interesting.  :Cool:  But the videography and cervine improvisation overrode my misgivings. Enjoy!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Maurizio Vitagliani

Hi, here is my personal arrangement of "I ricordi della sera", an early 60's romantic italian song: the original one is a very romantic song, mine a little less!  :Smile: 
Happy New Year everybody from Italy!
 :Mandosmiley:

----------

Cary Fagan, 

cayuga red, 

Frankdolin, 

Hubs, 

journeybear, 

Rob Roy

----------


## journeybear

Molto bene! Intriguing picking style. One doesn't see fingerpicking on the mandolin very often. You did it very well, very expressively. And you stuck the landing!  :Mandosmiley: 

This is one of my songs that features fingerpicking mandolin - more of a roll style as contrasted with your brush style. It's an original composition in the style of Scott Joplin. I've always called this "On The Rag," an homage to how numerous treatises are titled "On this or that," and of course there's a double entendre. Don't really mean anything by it. I've been told this sounds like a music box, and maybe someday I'll change the name to "Music Box Rag." Maybe not.  :Whistling: 

I'm sorry it's not in sync. (Apologizing for my camera, which screwed it up, unapologetically.)

----------

cayuga red, 

Maurizio Vitagliani

----------


## Frankdolin

A song from my youth and a farewell to 2020. Pics are from better years...

----------

masa618, 

tmsweeney

----------


## wlosinger

"Queen Bathsheba" from The Pearl (London, 1879) - a bawdy Biblical ballad




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gg_6M06Bfrs

----------


## wlosinger

250 to Sligo




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMbbHKZ3lm8

----------


## Frankdolin

A new tune for me played while this video was shot from my kitchen this morning.

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

tmsweeney, 

yankees1

----------


## ampyjoe

Lovely, and really nice how you've played it.

----------

Frankdolin

----------


## tmsweeney

Nice one!
is there really any deeper catharsis than a snow covered plastic flamingo?

----------

Frankdolin

----------


## John Kelly

Beautiful tune and so well played with your mix of single notes and chordal phrases.  Great tone too!

----------

Frankdolin

----------


## Frankdolin

I did this this morn fresh out the gate and it seemed not half bad... You'll here a big difference with me trying out a BC CT with a lot more high end than the TAD-3R 40 I used previously. :Mandosmiley:

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Ranald

----------


## margora

This is my solo mandolin arrangement of Joni Mitchell's "Both Sides Now," here performed on octave mandolin.  The instrument is by the late Walt Kuhlman.

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Denis Kearns, 

JMFingerstyle, 

Kuno Wagner, 

Nbayrfr, 

SunnylandBob, 

tmsweeney

----------


## Minorkey

Just me noodling on a crappy mando




https://www.instagram.com/p/CJ3wwhtA...d=n2zxusl9152q

----------


## Frankdolin

This is an original composition by fellow MC member John Kelly that I found in the " Song a Week" social group here. It's just so beautifully written and played that I wanted to share here for anyone that might have missed it. I'm going to learn this next, now.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## John Kelly

Frankdolin, many thanks for posting this here.  As a regular over on the SAW group I do not tend to post my videos anywhere else, so a new avenue has been opened!

----------


## Old Growth

https://www.instagram.com/p/CKDyVhGn1Gn/

Simple day of pick'in.

----------


## yankees1

> A new tune for me played while this video was shot from my kitchen this morning.


Great job !

----------

Frankdolin

----------


## cayuga red

Beautiful!  Thank you for posting.

- - - Updated - - -




> This is my solo mandolin arrangement of Joni Mitchell's "Both Sides Now," here performed on octave mandolin.  The instrument is by the late Walt Kuhlman.


Beautiful. Thank you for posting.

----------


## Frankdolin

I dusted off my Taylor this morning to do my Riley Puckett version of this beauty on my Pava. :Mandosmiley:

----------

Chuck Leyda

----------


## Chuck Leyda

Sounds beautiful Frankdolin

----------

Frankdolin

----------


## Chuck Leyda

Solo version of Liberty for our Facebook page.  Northfield NF5S is really developing a nice voice.  

Happy inauguration day!

----------

EvanElk, 

Frankdolin, 

Gelsenbury, 

JMFingerstyle, 

Kuno Wagner, 

Old Growth, 

Pierpaolo S., 

tmsweeney

----------


## sgarrity

Lots of great contributions here.  Thanks for sharing everyone!!

----------


## Frankdolin

Sounds great Chuck. That Northfield is sounding like it means business. :Mandosmiley:

----------

Chuck Leyda

----------


## yankees1

> Solo version of Liberty for our Facebook page.  Northfield NF5S is really developing a nice voice.  
> 
> Happy inauguration day!


Very nice ! You see, a song doesn't have to be fast to sound nice !  :Smile:

----------

Chuck Leyda

----------


## Sherry Cadenhead

> Solo version of Liberty for our Facebook page.  Northfield NF5S is really developing a nice voice.  
> 
> Happy inauguration day!


Really nice!

----------

Chuck Leyda

----------


## Sherry Cadenhead

> I dusted off my Taylor this morning to do my Riley Puckett version of this beauty on my Pava.


Nice! Love the tremolo.

----------

Frankdolin

----------


## ampyjoe

A video of an online set I did for the Irish Pastoral Center, an organization in San Francisco. There are quite a few songs/tunes but if you go to YouTube and watch it there, the first post gives details of each song/tune. So you can choose, say, to only look the ones featuring mandolin!

----------


## Old Growth

https://www.instagram.com/p/CKpgzNCBI6N/

On a trip, a little bit stir crazy so thought I'd pop this up. Brief doodle-ease.

----------


## margora

This is my solo arrangement of "The Girl from Ipanema" here played on the mandola (CGDA).  The arrangement is dedicated to my friend, Lucille Bjorneby, in appreciation for her contributions to the Classical Mandolin Society of America.  The instrument is a Weber Alder #1, early 2000s.

----------

Dusepo, 

tmsweeney

----------


## Dusepo

Here's Gule Sangam, a Persian/Iranian folk song. Also testing out new mic!




(Please let me know if non-mando-family videos are not suitable for this thread)

----------

journeybear, 

Lucas

----------


## journeybear

> (Please let me know if non-mando-family videos are not suitable for this thread)


I am but one small, still voice in the wilderness, but I would say your contributions are most welcome. They provide a glimpse into a different yet related world of music. Cross-pollination, cross-referencing - important aspects and means of broadening one's horizons. Also, it's invigorating to see your luthiery - you do tend to play your own instruments, yes? Very nice work.  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Dusepo

> I am but one small, still voice in the wilderness, but I would say your contributions are most welcome. They provide a glimpse into a different yet related world of music. Cross-pollination, cross-referencing - important aspects and means of broadening one's horizons. Also, it's invigorating to see your luthiery - you do tend to play your own instruments, yes? Very nice work.


Thanks for your kind words. Yes I tend to play my own instruments - this oud is one I built last year.

----------

journeybear

----------


## John Kelly

Another fascinating instrument and very unusual melody, Jo.  You come up with some very lovely instruments that seem almost unique.

----------

Dusepo

----------


## journeybear

Yes, it's true. You posted something a week or two ago, which intrigued me. I found your website and was very impressed with your skill and craftsmanship. The music is different from what I usually hear, and certainly play (well, there was that time in college ...  :Whistling:  ... involved with the Folk Dance Club, which introduced me to different time signatures and scales and such), though it got me going all the same. I appreciate the scales, different from standard Western traditions. The main thing is to learn as much as one can while one can, and exploring other cultures than one's own is a key element in that quest.

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Jonathan Raphael

Here's the Brazilian tune "Guitarra Baiana", performed by Jonathan Raphael, Marcelo Novaes and Peu Souza.

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

Pierpaolo S., 

seththedude

----------


## yankees1

> Very nice ! You see, a song doesn't have to be fast to sound nice !


Nice job ! No, a song DOESN'T have to be fast to sound good ! However, I like the faster version a bit better !  :Smile:

----------


## iancohen82

Here's a video of me playing my new song, THAT'S RIGHT, on my new Godin A8 Electric-Acoustic mandolin.  Hope you like it!
https://bit.ly/thatsright-iancohen

----------

Lucas

----------


## Chuck Leyda

Hector the Hero.  Low G MK whistle, Trillium mandola, Bass.

----------

Eric Platt, 

Frankdolin, 

Jake Biddix, 

lflngpicker, 

lowtone2, 

Lucas, 

mandomentch, 

Pierpaolo S., 

Simon DS, 

Steve 2E, 

tmsweeney

----------


## tmsweeney

nice right hand there Chuck, plus 2 on the beard!

----------

Chuck Leyda

----------


## CBFrench

> Here's a video of me playing my new song, THAT'S RIGHT, on my new Godin A8 Electric-Acoustic mandolin.  Hope you like it!
> https://bit.ly/thatsright-iancohen



don't post much but i diggity!

----------


## Frankdolin

Way to represent Chuck! Verry pretty. :Mandosmiley:

----------

Chuck Leyda

----------


## Traveling Tracks

mandolin version of Wes Montgomery's "Four on Six"

----------

Denis Kearns, 

lflngpicker, 

tmsweeney

----------


## lflngpicker

Just sharing the sound of my Pava Pro A5 playing with the praise band.

----------

Chuck Leyda

----------


## lflngpicker

Just beautiful, Chuck.  Thanks for posting!

----------

Chuck Leyda

----------


## Chuck Leyda

Sounds great!  A killer Pava and well played.

Two fun songs to jam along with.  Makes me hopeful for summer outdoor music.  It hit -30 here last night!

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

> Sounds great!  A killer Pava and well played.
> 
> Two fun songs to jam along with.  Makes me hopeful for summer outdoor music.  It hit -30 here last night!


Chuck, minus 30?  Holy cow!  Thanks your feedback.   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

This showed up today on fb, randomly. Fittingly, as this was a one-time only pickup band, hastily assembled for this evening. We all knew each other, and had played with each other in various cofigurations, but this was the first time for this lineup. Things went pretty well, as I recall. This jug band classic came out all right, for sure. I think the videographer was a friend of the piano player, so she is featured a good bit.  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Chuck Leyda

----------


## wlosinger

"Da Lounge Bar" by Annlaug Børsheim




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i68V7NR69ho

----------


## wlosinger

"Ku-Klux Song" (a pro-Grant, anti-### song from the 1872 presidential election)




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKF0pgUNjIk

----------


## Frankdolin

Here's a couple tunes on my new Collings MT2. Let me just say this mandolin IS everything it's said to be. Just a joy! :Mandosmiley:

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Gene Lewis, 

lowtone2, 

Lucas, 

Sue Rieter, 

tmsweeney

----------


## John Kelly

What a great sound, Frank.  You must be delighted with the Collins.

I really liked your version of _The Lover's Waltz_ with the chordal arrangement and the key change, then the accompanied rendition of _Jerusalem Ridge. _ Two fine videos.

----------

Frankdolin

----------


## Frankdolin

> What a great sound, Frank.  You must be delighted with the Collins.
> 
> I really liked your version of _The Lover's Waltz_ with the chordal arrangement and the key change, then the accompanied rendition of _Jerusalem Ridge. _ Two fine videos.


    Thanks John ! I am indeed delighted. The arrangement and the key change are all Jay and Mollys, and I love all their work. :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Chuck Leyda

Sounds great Frank!  That MT2 has some nice sparkle but sounds good when you dig in too.  Seems versatile and looks great.  A good partner for your Pava.  Can those two end MAS?  Always the question  :Smile:

----------

Frankdolin

----------


## Don Grieser

Bruce (bbcee on the cafe and SAW group) got in touch with me about doing a collaboration on this tune from the "Gallop to Georgia" CD by Compton and Blake. It's an old tune played by Narmour and Smith and other old time ensembles. The tune has a long form of AABABC. It's in the key of C so Bruce learned it on mandola and I'm playing the mandolin part (doing my best Compton imitation) the first time through while Bruce lays down some excellent rhythm on the mandola. Then he takes the melody and I back him up. We both had a lot of fun putting this together! I used some time-lapse videos I've gotten into shooting lately even though they have nothing to do with Captain George or his money. Bruce and I hope you enjoy our collaboration.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahp0aYwJ7hY

----------

bennyb, 

EvanElk, 

Gary Alter, 

Gene Lewis, 

goose 2, 

Jim Roberts, 

Lucas, 

masa618, 

sgarrity, 

Sue Rieter, 

tmsweeney

----------


## masa618

Hello everyone. 　Now, every day I feel the smell of spring.　So we play the tune called The Southern Flavor.

----------

Bren, 

Don Grieser, 

fishermike, 

Lucas, 

sgarrity, 

tmsweeney, 

wildpikr

----------


## sgarrity

An Andrew Marlin tune... :Mandosmiley:

----------

Amanda Gregg, 

Chuck Leyda, 

Don Grieser, 

EvanElk, 

Frankdolin, 

Gelsenbury, 

Gene Lewis, 

lowtone2, 

masa618, 

Steve 2E, 

wildpikr

----------


## EvanElk

Nice job Shaun

----------

sgarrity

----------


## Harmon Gladding

George Gershwin, 1919, Lullaby for Strings, mandocello and mandolins, Harmon Gladding.                                             https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GCokrM...60rXYVdvItkiCo

----------

Brian B

----------


## lowtone2

> An Andrew Marlin tune...


 If you're wondering what this tune is about, it's not something anyone would guess.

----------


## tmsweeney

in Homage to the late Great Peter Ostroushko, here is "Mesa De Esperanza" recorded on fiddle and guitar as part of set with Dean McGraw from "The Duo" recording.
I am playing  this mournful fiddle tune on a set set of matching Weber Gallatins, an oval hole octave and and oval hole mandola.

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Don Grieser, 

Frankdolin, 

lowtone2, 

wildpikr

----------


## Chuck Leyda

Great tune and very well played!  Lays out nicely on those two Webers.

----------

tmsweeney

----------


## CBFrench

Here’s ah little ole easy tune , key of d, nothing fancy, I only show out for my pups

https://share.icloud.com/photos/03fz...KTtptyE7Ay7BlQ

----------


## CBFrench

I'm just a mediocre player at best but here's a little tune I came up with on acoustic...I had been listening to Debussy and stole the chord after minor intro from the old tune Greensleeves...just simple foolin around




after I bought my mandolin Little Rock Getaway was a tune I wanted to learn but I didn't even know it on guitar. I'm an ear player and it was extremely difficult for me to find a version that I could hear and remember the melody. It took me quiet a bit to put this slowed down melody together. Yhe A section is pretty accurate, the B section isn't exactly right but it was what I was hearing...I still haven't tried to figure it out on my mandolin but I'll get around to it someday.

----------

Nbayrfr

----------


## Lucas

CB:  very nice guitar playing.  You've got a great baritone voice too.  You sound like Trace Adkins.

----------


## CBFrench

> CB:  very nice guitar playing.  You've got a great baritone voice too.  You sound like Trace Adkins.


well tks Lucas, I'm probably older than that Trace guy so he sounds like me ha...kinda like Ramblin Jack said when the interviewer asked him what he thought about people saying he sounded like Bob Dylan, Ramblin Jack was about 40 at the time, Dylan was a young kid...Ramblin Jack said "well that's ok I've been sounding like him my whole life" haha now who sounded like who

----------


## Brian B

> George Gershwin, 1919, Lullaby for Strings, mandocello and mandolins, Harmon Gladding.                                             https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GCokrM...60rXYVdvItkiCo


THIS IS UNBELIEVABLY BEAUTIFUL. 

Ive just listened to it three times. Its such a wonderful performance. Just great.

----------


## wlosinger

"Pressed for Time" by Gordon Duncan




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMB4xm4XIOc

----------


## Dusepo

Lama bada

----------

Miked, 

Reywas, 

soliver

----------


## catmandu2

> Lama bada


Nice.  I think I've posted the same on here someplace, myself.  What scale length do you use?

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Dusepo

> Nice.  I think I've posted the same on here someplace, myself.  What scale length do you use?


I prefer 58.5cm myself, which is what I'm using here, but also build to 60cm if requested.

P.S. If you like this, you can listen to (and download for free) a whole album of solo oud music I recorded here: https://dusepo.bandcamp.com/album/grey-like-the-sky

----------


## John Kelly

Very distinctive sound you are creating, Jo.  Fine playing.

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Don Grieser

Here's a transcontinental collab between bbcee and me.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyuMNtk_alU

----------

Brad Grafton, 

Frankdolin, 

Gene Lewis, 

Lucas, 

masa618, 

tmsweeney

----------


## tmsweeney

This is the second theme from Mike Oldfield's 1974 album Hergest Ridge. I'm playing the guitar parts on mandocello and octave mandolin and the oboe on mandola.

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Frankdolin, 

Gene Lewis, 

Holger, 

John Kelly, 

Mandophyte, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## Chuck Leyda

Very nice!  Perfect for a chilly Spring morning here in Minnesota.

----------

tmsweeney

----------


## Traveling Tracks



----------

Chuck Leyda

----------


## John Kelly

Fine solo arrangement and playing, Brad.  Lovely tone too.

----------

Traveling Tracks

----------


## Steve Lavelle

Here's a collaboration of East and West Coast musicians on the Justin Townes Earle tune "Harlem River Blues". I was lucky enough to get the intro and a solo. recorded with cellphones and tablets and  then brought together and edited. all the credits are in the video. I used a Nueman TLM 103 and  an AT4031 on the mandolin.  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuI4VbSrrsQ

----------


## John Kelly

Great collaboration, Steve.  The vocal harmonies are really good.

----------


## Dusepo

Here's a video of me playing this nice Iranian/Persian piece on an oud I built. If you wish to follow along, here's the sheet music: https://i.imgur.com/YI0DGcm.png

----------

catmandu2, 

Jill McAuley, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## catmandu2

Nice sounding instrument - and your playing.

----------

Dusepo

----------


## tmsweeney

more Oldfield

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Frankdolin, 

Jozef

----------


## Jozef

> more Oldfield


Great!

----------

tmsweeney

----------


## Chuck Leyda

Sounds great Tim!

----------

tmsweeney

----------


## Frankdolin

Here's a cover of my favorite Don Mclean song. Bought the album for American Pie, but this is the cream IMHO. Thanks for the listen! :Mandosmiley:

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

masa618, 

tmsweeney

----------


## tmsweeney

Really nice Frank!

----------

Frankdolin

----------


## journeybear

Very nice! This is a song that intrigued me, even mystified me, when it was first out. It took me quite a long time to learn that it was Don McLean. And even longer to learn it was not about a girl he knew who had committed suicide (similar to Taylor's "Fire And Rain") but Vincent Van Gogh. I think it was years before I'd even heard the song's title. That's a kind of measure of how haphazard radio programming and DJs were at the time. But that's all beside the point - nice rendition, in arrangement and performance.

I'm going to see the immersive exhibit in two weeks. Thoroughly psyched. Not just for the artwork and experience, but the company. My first date with a very special someone.  :Cool:  Think it's a good choice, all around.

----------

Frankdolin

----------


## John Kelly

Lovely wistful version there, Frank.  Beautifully played.  Reminds me of the version Ginny Aitchison and I collaborated on over in the SAW group back in March.  Here is a link to our version.

https://youtu.be/1p5F-RPjt9A

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Frankdolin

----------


## wlosinger

Cotton-Eyed Joe




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5i0ls0sEeeo

----------


## Cdubz

First post here, hello everybody. Here's a little bit of Whiskey Before Breakfast. https://youtu.be/3uBWatZsn5g

----------

Lucas

----------


## Cdubz

Here's a slow rendition of Red Apple Rag: 



Despite my involuntary scowl, I do enjoy playing lol.

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Lucas

----------


## John Kelly

Two fine offerings from you here, Casey, in _Whiskey Before Breakfast_ and _Red Apple Rag_.  Great picking and delivery.

I usually post only on the SAW Group but thought I would add my latest tune in this section of the forum too.
My arrangement of the old Country/Gospel evergreen,_ Peace in The valley_.

----------

Don Grieser, 

Dusepo, 

Frankdolin, 

masa618, 

tmsweeney

----------


## Frankdolin

Love those country slides John! Beautiful rendition, very peaceful, very needed. :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Don Grieser

Lovely, John.

Here's a collaboration between Bruce (bbcee on the cafe) and me. Did it for the SAW group, but thought I'd share it here too. Bruce is on his new to him Rigel mandolin and I'm playing my Old Wave oval hole octave (fits with the video theme). Bruce provided the snorkeling video.

https://youtu.be/sIB4hnmvYrw

----------

Lucas, 

masa618, 

Rob Roy, 

tmsweeney

----------


## John Kelly

Great combined effort there, Don.  Lovely balance of parts and of the relative volumes of the instruments.

----------


## Cdubz

Thanks John. Great job on your arrangement!

----------


## ukcarrie

Here goes - my first mandolin video!  I usually play banjo which is a bit different in terms of left hand position.  The first tune is from the David Surette book which has some lovely tunes.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2y9-9fITL4

----------

Reywas

----------


## John Kelly

Great first posting of your mandolin playing, Carrie.  The two tunes make a fine set and your playing is very steady throughout.

----------


## ukcarrie

> Great first posting of your mandolin playing, Carrie.  The two tunes make a fine set and your playing is very steady throughout.


Thank you John!

----------


## Dusepo

Üsküdar'a Gider Iken / Kâtibim (Turkish traditional)

----------

Gelsenbury

----------


## John Kelly

Great sound and fine playing once again, Jo.

----------

Dusepo

----------


## wlosinger

"Skirmish" by Nick Barber




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiazcm94mHQ

----------


## CBFrench

diddling around on my acoustic stealing bits and pieces here and there I guess from melodies I had heard...anyway if I ever get around to it I'm gonna see how my mandolin and acoustic get along on my little melody piece...still kinda shabby and recorded on phone

----------


## phb256

I've been working on _As Time Goes By_. I'm hoping to add a bass track, but I keep getting off beat for the bridge. Maybe if I throw in a pick up note at the beginning...

----------


## Chris Cochran

Playing Telecaster with my Elderly Brothers Band

----------


## Dusepo

"Pishdaramad-e Abu-Ata" By Ali-Akbar Shahnazi

----------


## John Kelly

Another of your little gems, Jo.  They demonstrate the instruments so well.

----------

Dusepo

----------


## catmandu2

> "Pishdaramad-e Abu-Ata" By Ali-Akbar Shahnazi


Nice Jo.  Do you have any vids of your ronroco builds?

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Dusepo

> Nice Jo.  Do you have any vids of your ronroco builds?


Thanks! I'm afraid I don't (...yet!)

----------


## Simon DS

Fine playing Jo, thanks for posting that.


I went out to the woods last week and did some rough recording.
Lockdown is relaxing a bit here. Hope things are peaceful and safe wherever you are.



https://youtu.be/hu838qJeBo4

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Dusepo

----------


## masa618

We played the tune called Kentucky Mandolin of Bill Monroe.

----------


## Dusepo

> We played the tune called Kentucky Mandolin of Bill Monroe.


Your video isn't working, it says it's set to private?

----------

masa618

----------


## masa618

[QUOTE=masa618;1826008]I'm sorry to everyone. The video was private. And thank you so much Mr.Dusepo!! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQZcdMy_fSs

----------


## journeybear

Once upon a time, there was a band called Tin Can Alley. And I was in it. It was my first real band. Fiddle, mandolin, guitar. Added a bass soon enough. Eventually pedal steel and a female singer, too. We started out playing the usual 60s stuff - The Band, The Dead, The Beatles, etc. We had to make a change, and we got into swing, Western swing, some Southern rock, and more.

This just showed up. It's from a little music festival in Canaan CT, in 1981, I think, and not too well recorded - but pretty well played, if I say so myself.  :Wink:  We worked on our arrangements, and came up with some nice touches, like the doubled riffs here, in unison and harmony. This dates from the Dark Ages - before cell phones and wall-to-wall videos, so there aren't any videos of us. Indeed, this is the first time I've ever even seen a photograph of us.  :Disbelief:  Enjoy!  :Mandosmiley: 



Dave Bradford - fiddle, lead vocal
Lou Florio - guitar, harmony vocal
Steve Gibson - mandolin

----------

EdHanrahan, 

Frankdolin, 

Steve Lavelle

----------


## Chris Cochran

From a remote choir recording. Can you tell Im new to mandolin? 🙈

----------


## journeybear

> And thank you so much Mr.Dusepo!!


That would be *Ms.* Dusepo!  :Disbelief:  Though it is an easy mistake to make, as she is a bit reticent about showing her face. And we don't know if "Jo" is short for Joanne, Josephine, or Jolene. (That would be my vote.  :Wink:  ) Just "Jo," all we need to know.  :Cool:

----------

Dusepo

----------


## tmsweeney

The Maids of Mitchelstown, Bothy Band style. On a 1914 ? Gibson A1, 2011 Weber Black Ice Octave, 2003 Weber Yellowstone Mandola and 1920 Gibson F4.

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Dusepo, 

Frankdolin, 

Gene Lewis, 

mswilks, 

Paul Cowham, 

Steve 2E

----------


## Chuck Leyda

Great stuff Tim.  I love that layered sound.

----------

tmsweeney

----------


## journeybear

Nothing fancy here, just new. Got a tip on a gig playing background music, which would suit me just fine. Thought I'd go with a lot of what I used to do at my old Italian restaurant gig. I have no recordings of that, of course. So I whipped up a demo of this old work horse. Not really exemplary, as most of what I used to do were actual Italian folk dances from the Abruzzo region - but recognizable, which is what you want in a demo. Took a few passes, plus passing on tremolo, for the most part. I guess I'll see how it goes, and how well I survive practicing this stuff. I hope my fingers are up to the task. _Ah, l la vita e bella!_ Enjoy!  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Lucas

----------


## Frankdolin

So Heres two Irish poems from my Dads "Little black book" that I put music to. Hope you enjoy! :Mandosmiley:

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Gene Lewis, 

John Kelly, 

keith.rogers, 

Ranald, 

Sue Rieter, 

tmsweeney

----------


## Chuck Leyda

> So Heres two Irish poems from my Dads "Little black book" that I put music to. Hope you enjoy!


Dude just wants his hat.  Understandable.

----------

Frankdolin

----------


## Ranald

Thanks for that, Chuck. Other versions of "The Night Pat Murphy Died" or "Pat Murphy's Wake" have passed through oral tradition in different parts of Canada, and undoubtedly other countries. I wish I could find Lennox Gavan's Ottawa Valley version online, but here's Great Big Sea from Newfoundland, tough they're always over the top. I never heard the words as you sang them.

----------

Frankdolin, 

keith.rogers

----------


## Ranald

Regarding Great Big Sea, post #2843:  They play the common traditional tune for "The Night Pat Murphy Died." Lennox Gavan, mentioned above, sings the same tune for the first four lines of the verse, the A part, but has a different B part for the last four lines.

----------

Frankdolin

----------


## wlosinger

Farewell to Whalley Range




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYaRVbhKn4c

----------


## Frankdolin

Here's a tune called Kelly's Waltz accompanied by a Mallard family I was lucky to meet Monday. Hope u enjoy and thanks for the listen! :Mandosmiley:

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

mswilks, 

Ranald, 

tmsweeney

----------


## Dusepo

"Pishdaramad-e Dashti" by Musa Marufi 
Played by me on an oud I built.

----------

James Vwaal, 

Ranald

----------


## Frankdolin

This is a song written in 1968 by a beautiful lady by the name of "Mary Parent". Who was the leader of a country band called "Country 2+2" and sometimes "2+3". Mary was kind enough to let this little 12 year old be a regular member of the band. That is until the ABC or booze police walked in and put a quick end to that! Broke my Dads heart. But anyway she wrote this song when I was with the band and luckily my Dad copied the words from hers and got permission for us to use it, but we never did. So here it is not heard for 50 years or so. With words from Dads black book and music from a 12 year old brain that's aged 53 years since. Hope u enjoy and thanks for the listen! :Mandosmiley:

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

John Kelly, 

mswilks, 

Ranald

----------


## mswilks

This is a piece from a collection I'm working on that is inspired by the Great Plains. The instrument is a Kimble 2-point mandola.

----------

BoxCarJoe, 

Chuck Leyda, 

Frankdolin, 

John Kelly, 

Lucas, 

Ranald

----------


## James Vwaal

> "Pishdaramad-e Dashti" by Musa Marufi 
> Played by me on an oud I built.


Jo, I think that it is awesome that you built your own instrument and then play it so well. Keep up the good work!

 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## James Vwaal

I have wanted to post something for quite a while now, but never got around to recording a tune or session properly.

This was done in March of this year after an 8-month break for the trio due to Covid. We got together to record three songs that we had not practiced together for a long time, and all I had was a usb microphone for my computer for which I simply used the built-in video recorder. Okay, enough excuses; this is our version of the "Barnyard Dance" song that is on a Martin, Bogan, and Armstrong album from way back in 1972.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JjSEZxSW9w

Unfortunately, one must turn the computer volume up to 100 to hear it.

----------


## John Kelly

I very rarely post to this part of the forum, keeping to the SAW Group for my regular postings, but here is a version of Jim Garber's lovely _Tree Of Life_ waltz that I have already posted over on the SAW Group.  Just adding it here too as I think Jim deserves to have his composition more widely heard.  Thnaks again to Jim for making the notation available.

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Dusepo, 

Frankdolin, 

tmsweeney

----------


## Frankdolin

Thanks for posting this great version and pretty video and bringing attention to this beautiful song by our own Jim Garber. :Mandosmiley:

----------


## tmsweeney

nice one John!

----------


## journeybear

From the sublime to the ... whatever.  :Whistling: 



Posting this on my fb page last night to commemorate the holiday, I saw it was the tenth anniversary of this performance. That seemed noteworthy, so I thought it worth posting here one more time - hopefully the last time for a while.  :Whistling:  Both I and my equipment have improved considerably since then. Perhaps the instrument most so.  :Wink:  Instead of the el cheapo MandoBird I've got a nice custom-made Ryder EM-44, purchased from Fast Eddie. Though now that I think of it, the Morley optical volume-wah bit the dust. That was a sweet pedal, provided much fluidity. The Yamaha Rex50 Multi-Effector gave up the ghost, too, after a quarter century of meritorious service.  :Frown:  Now I have a Bad Horsie 2 pedal, and my Fender Super Champ XD is cranking along just fine, even if Fender doesn't make them anymore. Anyway ...

In case anyone wonders, yes, I fairly well lost my place soon into the second verse. No idea what happened, though I suspect that the late hour and the possibility there were a couple of beers in me by then were contributing factors.  :Wink:  I managed to pull it back from the brink of disaster all right. But gee whiz! I'd been practicing this for days.  :Disbelief: 

There's a point after the quote of "Taps" where Hendrix quoted "Strangers In The Night." I'd practiced that, too, but couldn't find it at the moment. So I threw in "Santa Lucia." That's actually more appropriate, personally, as that's the first song I ever heard on a mandolin, while waiting for a to-go pizza with my dad. It's always been a go-to time filler, so it was right there in my mind.

What I said was "Wrong flag!" We had a flag display of the American and Conch Republic flags, and I thought it would have been better to display the Conch Republic flag - we do prize our independence here. But the singer/guitarist wanted the Stars And Stripes in the shot, befitting the moment. It does wave in the breeze rather nicely.

Enjoy!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## John Kelly

I had always thought this was an Irish tune, but in fact it was composed by Canadian fiddler Graham Townsend for his wife Eleanor, who came from Dungannon, Ontario, quite some way from Dungannon, County Tyrone!

----------

Dusepo, 

Frankdolin, 

Kirk Higgins, 

mswilks, 

Ranald

----------


## Ranald

[QUOTE=John Kelly;1829573]I had always thought this was an Irish tune, but in fact it was composed by Canadian fiddler Graham Townsend for his wife Eleanor, who came from Dungannon, Ontario, quite some way from Dungannon, County Tyrone!QUOTE]

Yes, Graham's "Dungannon Sweetheart" from the Lake Huon region was my fiddle teacher in Toronto long ago. I liked both Eleanor and Graham very much.
A fine interpretation, John.

----------

Bren

----------


## John Kelly

What an interesting connection, Ranald.  Another wee gem I can use if playing this tune to an audience.  They like to hear about the tunes and any wee personal links always go down well.  Thanks too for your kind comment.

----------


## Frankdolin

This is a traditional song I learned as a kid. Thanks for the listen. :Mandosmiley:

----------

Hubs, 

mswilks, 

Simon DS, 

tmsweeney

----------


## Frankdolin

This is another song from my youth. Well from birth and before would be more correct. Thanks for the listen! :Mandosmiley:

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

John Kelly, 

masa618

----------


## journeybear

This a video of a song we cooked up. It's really Luna's show - she wrote the lyrics and music, but it fell to me to figure out the chords and an arrangement. We started shooting just before dusk, but kept goofing up or cracking up because of the little Key deer. They are friendly, but in order to keep them near we kept scattering bits of carrots around. So we ran late, and had to turn on the car's headlights. This ended up being a blessing in disguise, as it created an otherworldly lighting effect - in keeping with the theme of the songs, and all the odd activity.

It's an odd sound we created - two high-pitched instruments. I think it's sort of airy and dreamy. The chords are kind of jazzy. I'm a little impressed with my ability to figure them out - that's rare that I impress myself. We vary the strum patterns from verse to verse, which creates a sort of flow, or evolution. This was recorded to be our entry in last year's NPR Tiny Desk Contest. That explains why there is a little end table behind us, with a conch shell for good measure.  :Wink:

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Mitch Stein, 

Steve Lavelle

----------


## Chris Cochran

https://fb.watch/6FlQ-fZ_r3/

----------


## Dusepo

"Pishdaramad-e Abu-Ata" by Esmail Zarrinfar

----------

Ranald

----------


## bwnunnally

New original song from Friday playing along on my recent Big Muddy MW0.   Just learning mandolin, but having fun with it.  Mike made a beautiful mandolin.

----------


## Frankdolin

For Ranald :Mandosmiley:

----------

BoxCarJoe, 

Hubs, 

Nbayrfr, 

Ranald

----------


## Dusepo

"Pishdaramad-e Segah" by Hosein Esma'ilzade
This piece is in Dastgah-e Segah, which features a quarter tone as the tonic.

----------

Ranald, 

Willi Bahrenberg

----------


## Chris Cochran

Remote choir recording

----------


## hooked

I really loved this mandolin - probably should have had it speed-necked and shaved it to fit me better instead of selling it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0p7kltozd_4

----------

Ranald

----------


## Amanda Gregg

Just got a setup, and I thought the mandolin was sounding pretty darn good!

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Dusepo, 

f5gibson, 

lflngpicker, 

Lucas, 

Ranald

----------


## John Kelly

Fine playing and a great sound from that Duff, Amanda.  I especially like Kentucky Waltz.

----------

Amanda Gregg

----------


## wlosinger

The British Grenadiers




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrxnIpDtnMY

----------


## Dusepo

> Just got a setup, and I thought the mandolin was sounding pretty darn good!
> ::videos::


Great playing!

----------

Amanda Gregg

----------


## mingusb1

Excellent tone Amanda!

Z

----------

Amanda Gregg

----------


## tmsweeney

Here's a little attempt at Miles Davis's "Nardis" on a Weber Black Ice Octave and a Weber Yellowstone Mandola, I think the two compliment each other nicely. I love the sparseness of this tune, inspired by Tony Rice's versions with John Carlini, Todd Phillp's, Darol Anger, Jerry Douglas and from his Mar West Album with Wyatt, Todd Phillps and I think its Mike Marshall on that one.

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Frankdolin, 

Ranald

----------


## Frankdolin

Really pretty and great job TM ! Awesome pair of 8 strings there! :Mandosmiley:

----------

tmsweeney

----------


## Ranald

> For Ranald


Thanks, Frank. Well done.
I see that's Elmore James's song. I associate with Chuck Berry's "Live at The Fillmore Auditorium."

----------

Frankdolin

----------


## redlineroots

A quick take on "Coming Down from Green Mountain" off of the new self titled Watchhouse (fmr. Mandolin Orange) album just released yesterday. Played on my Muleskinner Instruments guitar bodied octave mandolin.




I tried to learn the melody best I could listening through the tune a time or two...but want to tighten this one up because the song is about Green Mountain Bluegrass & Roots Festival, a festival that is real important and close to my heart (I am the festival artist session videographer).

If you haven't heard their new album yet, I highly recommend digging in this weekend.

----------

Ranald, 

tmsweeney

----------


## Dusepo

One Iranian/Persian song in Mahur (similar to Western major):


And one Welsh song:

----------

Frankdolin

----------


## Chris Cochran

Sorry, not performing much yet with mandolin, but here's my Logan Custom Tele

----------

John Kelly

----------


## keith.rogers

Here I'm doing _Long Black Veil_ with a friend I used to play with somewhat regularly (B.C.) but this is the just the 2nd time in a couple weeks we got together and I demonstrated my fledgling, mad mandolin skills  :Wink: . Working on switching from a guitar strummer to chop chords - fiddle tunes are a work-in-progress - thanks to Mike Marshall's mandolin course I started back in May.

----------

tmsweeney

----------


## standing.wav

My first YouTube upload! Playing Wohlfahrt violin etudes on my Eastman.

----------

Dusepo, 

Frankdolin

----------


## Dusepo

A Turkish song from the time of the Ottoman Empire, composed by by Cemil Bey (1873-1916):

----------

Frankdolin, 

John Kelly

----------


## redlineroots

Been trying to write some melodies and fiddle tunes for an upcoming project and messing around on my Muleskinner Instruments octave mandolin. I sent a voice memo recording of this tune to a friend and he said "oh yeah that sounds a little like X tune". I think he was being nice and what he actually meant was "it sounds like a slightly slower and less technical version" haha. Back to the drawing board...the challenge of writing instrumental tunes is not ripping off already existing ones I suppose! 
Anyway, posting here anyway because I love this GBOM and I heard from a little birdy that Andy is gearing up for a new batch of A styles soon. Excited to see what comes off his bench next.

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

John Bertotti

----------


## Dave Hicks

A Dylan tune - backed by my wife on guitar, her first time on the other side of the mic.

D.H.


https://www.facebook.com/thefirehous...9043349241432/

----------


## keith.rogers

When I should have been learning more fiddle tunes and, especially, figuring out how to improvise for the past month, I found a way to do something else - just like I always did in school...

Anyway, lots of work to do yet, but doing this (not the first take!) kept me from what I was supposed to do for almost a whole day  :Smile: . Here's my mandolin stab at bourée 1 & 2 from Bach's 3rd cello suite (BMV 1009).

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Frankdolin

Ordale Waltz. This is a beautiful Shetland waltz I just had the pleasure of learning. Thanks for listen! :Mandosmiley:

----------

BoxCarJoe, 

Cary Fagan, 

Gunnar, 

John Kelly, 

keith.rogers, 

Kirk Higgins

----------


## Lucy Lindblom

A video of me playing with my band, Headin' Home Bluegrass at a festival recently. So much fun!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4T-0xGRqJU

----------

Gunnar, 

keith.rogers, 

Kirk Higgins, 

Ranald

----------


## lflngpicker

> Ordale Waltz. This is a beautiful Shetland waltz I just had the pleasure of learning. Thanks for listen!



I always enjoy your YouTube videos!  Thanks for sharing. Dan

----------

Frankdolin

----------


## John Kelly

I just posted this one on the SAW group earlier and thought I would put it here too. It is Blair Douglas's lovely tribute to all the victims of the 9/11 terrorist attack on the World Trade Center.  I arranged my version here for mandolon, octave, guitar and Yamaha electric piano.  Photos courtesy of National Library of Congress.

----------

Frankdolin, 

kmmando

----------


## Traveling Tracks

playing along with The Dave Brubeck Quartet's "Blue Rondo a la Turk".....this is where's it's at after one week of practice....it's not perfect but it's a fun work in progress.

----------

E.R. Villalobos, 

John Bertotti, 

Paul Cowham, 

tmsweeney

----------


## Frankdolin

Live, from my backyard woods. Thanks for the listen! :Mandosmiley:

----------

f5gibson, 

John Bertotti

----------


## Frankdolin

Cover of Fiddlin' Arthur Smiths' Peacock Rag. Thanks for the Listen! :Mandosmiley:

----------

Chuck Leyda

----------


## Chris Cochran



----------

Austin Bob

----------


## Frankdolin

Ragtime Annie, From my backyard. Thanks for the Listen! :Mandosmiley:

----------

f5gibson

----------


## Dusepo

3 songs from 3 different places and times!

1. Cantiga 232: 'Ontre toda las vertudes', 1280 [Medieval Spanish].
Played on medieval gittern:

Played on oud:


2. 'Sirto Nikriz' by Cemil Bey (1873-1916) [Turkish/Ottoman song].


3. 'Daramad-e Segah' from the radif of Mirza Abdollah (19th century, but based on ancient folk theme) [Persian/Iranian].

----------

Bruce Clausen, 

keith.rogers

----------


## cayuga red

Terrific performance and great sounding instruments.  Thanks Dusi for posting!!

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Frankdolin

Hector The Hero ( Scottish Air ) Mandolin and Guitar Thanks for the Listen! :Mandosmiley:

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Ranald

----------


## Mike Crocker

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mx4gViiJ7ug

I kind of have a guerrilla recording technique, one or two blasts through the part and on to the next. Moving pictures are a bit beyond me so I rely on stills.

----------

Ranald

----------


## Mike Crocker

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dOJNkHe50c

Some of you may know of Simon Mayor. This is my take on his tune.

----------

Ranald, 

tmsweeney

----------


## Frankdolin

The Bee Gees " I Started A Joke" Thanks for the Listen! :Mandosmiley:

----------

John Kelly, 

Ranald

----------


## Sue Rieter

I love that, Frank. Old Bee Gees, yeah!

Nice photography, too  :Smile:

----------

Frankdolin

----------


## Mike Crocker

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlJfOFr3hwk

Reel Eugene.

A little French Canadian content.

----------

Kirk Higgins

----------


## margora

This is my arrangement of Antonio Carlos Jobim's "Stone Flower," performed here by the New American Mandolin Ensemble in its original configuration (from left to right, Mark Davis, mandolin and director; Bob Asprinio, mandolin; Robert Margo, liuto cantabile; August Watters, mandola in G; Beverly Davis, classical guitar; Jim Bates, bass; Judy Handler, classical guitar; Mark Levesque, mandolin; and David Miller, mandolin). Audio by Emiel Stöpler and video by Henk Houtschild.  From a concert in Steenwijk, The Netherlands, in June 2014.

----------

Dusepo, 

John Kelly, 

Ranald

----------


## Mike Crocker

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbwOJmySWI4&t=22s

I Used To Be Handsome.

----------

Ranald

----------


## margora

This is a performance of Clarice Assad’s “Song for My Father” (Sergio Assad), by the New American Mandolin Ensemble, from a concert in Steenwijk, The Netherlands, in 2014.   The piece was written originally for the Providence Mandolin Orchestra.  From left to right: Mark Davis, mandolin and director; Bob Asprinio, mandolin; Robert Margo, liuto cantabile; August Watters, mandola in G (octave mandolin); Beverly Davis, classical guitar; Jim Bates, bass; Judy Handler, classical guitar; Mark Levesque, mandolin; and David Miller, mandolin.  Audio by Emiel Stöpler and video by Henk Houtschild.  “Song for My Father” is published by Joachim-Trekel-Musikverlag, Hamburg.

----------


## Frankdolin

Fascination played on my Pava A4 with a YT backing track. Thanks for the Listen!

----------


## Frankdolin

Maybe a little more modern Fascination ? Thanks for the Listen! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Frankdolin

Here's my attempt to copy the original version of this great tune. Thanks for the Listen! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Dusepo

A medley in Persian mode Nava:

----------


## Don Grieser

The Dead March is a tune Bill Monroe learned from his Uncle Pen and included on his "Uncle Pen" album. This is a collaboration between Bruce (bbcee) and me. Bruce has the mandolin melody (first and last time through) and the mandolin improv. I'm doing the harmony parts and the octave mandolin parts. Bass by iRealPro. Last time through is 3 part harmony. Bruce made the video.

https://youtu.be/sd__47bHRu0

----------

Ranald, 

Sue Rieter, 

tmsweeney

----------


## Frankdolin

Great playing and video Don and Bruce!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Frankdolin

Made this today w/ YT backing. Thanks for the Listen. :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Dusepo

For Hallowe'en:

----------

Ranald

----------


## allegromoderato

https://www.instagram.com/tv/CDPPEsyA9wo/

- - - Updated - - -

https://www.instagram.com/tv/CDPPEsy..._web_copy_link

----------


## John Kelly

Great sound, Jo, and I liked the lighting on this one - suitably spooky and creating a fine Hallowe'en atmosphere.  Much too short an extract here - I wanted to hear more.

----------

Dusepo

----------


## tmsweeney

Nice one Don, I recall that from the Baldasari - Reichman- Bullock Travelers album!

----------


## zgraft

> For Hallowe'en:


Nicely done!

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Frankdolin

This beautiful song was composed by fellow Cafe and SAW member John Kelly, who also provides the lovely arpeggio backup. Thanks for the Listen! :Mandosmiley:

----------

ampyjoe, 

Denny Gies, 

Dusepo, 

Gelsenbury, 

Lucas, 

Ranald

----------


## John Kelly

Frank, thanks so much for posting my tune and even more for the lovely pictures of my home county.  I really love that opening shot of Kilchurn Castle on Loch Awe.  I have photographed that scene so often over the years.

----------

Frankdolin

----------


## Shawn Collins

Sonatina in C major is the first song I heard that I associated with mandolin.  This was on the first Beethoven's Wig CD, and was a Father's Day gift in 2007.  A couple years later a family member gave me a mandolin that had sat in his attic untouched for some unknown period of time.  That turned into mandolin as a hobby.  The old mandolin got upgraded to a Fylde Single Malt after I visited Roger Bucknall's workshop one Christmas break when our family lived in the UK.  Sonatina has been an "I really need to finish learning" item through that whole journey.  This past summer I finally put the time into learning the last half.  Here is a mandolin / mandola duet recording of the Ken Yearick version posted in the TablEdit library.  Fylde Single Malt mandolin and Eastman MD315 mandola.

----------

Denny Gies, 

Dusepo

----------


## John Kelly

Fine duet, Shawn.  That Single Malt Fylde looks (and sounds) great with the stained top from the old whisky casks.

----------


## ampyjoe

> Frank, thanks so much for posting my tune and even more for the lovely pictures of my home county.  I really love that opening shot of Kilchurn Castle on Loch Awe.  I have photographed that scene so often over the years.


Nice tune! It has a very old fashioned sound (and that is very much a compliment!).

----------


## Shawn Collins

> Fine duet, Shawn.  That Single Malt Fylde looks (and sounds) great with the stained top from the old whisky casks.


Thanks, John.  It's a lovely instrument that is a lot of fun to play.  It's also a lot of fun, in non-quarantine times, to watch responses from people who see the stained top when I take it out of its case.

----------


## Dusepo

Here's the latest piece I've been learning, called 'Sahel', which translates to shore/beach.



And here's the sheet music for anyone who wants to give it a go (open image in new tab for full size):

----------

Cary Fagan, 

Joe Bartl, 

Ranald, 

Simon DS

----------


## Frankdolin

Summertime, a little late... Thanks for the Listen!  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Ranald, 

Rob Roy, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## Sue Rieter

I love that tune, and your version is great! Wicked cool photography, as always  :Smile:

----------

Frankdolin

----------


## margora

Here is a video by the Providence Mandolin Orchestra (PMO) of Konrad Wölki's (1903-1983) "Tafelmusik" for recorder and plucked string ensemble. The video was made for the virtual open mic event (November 13, 2021) at the Classical Mandolin Society of America's "Convention in the Clouds". The recorder soloist is PMO member Michael J. Raymond, Jr.  There are four movements: Poco Allegretto, Adagio, Allegro Marciale, and Poco Allegretto. The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is directed by Mark Davis.  First mandolins are Lynne Bell, Chris Chito, Mark Davis, and John Rufo.  Second mandolins are Mark Chuoke, Marcie Glicksman and Paul Wilde. The mandola section is Gayle Raposa (mandola in C) and myself (Robert Margo) on mandola in G (octave).  The guitar section is Mark Armstrong, Beverly Davis, and James Macartney.  On mandocello is Oliver Reid, and Hiatt Kniapp is the bassist.

----------

Don Grieser, 

Dusepo

----------


## margora

This is an arrangement for solo mandola in G (octave mandolin) of George Harrison, "While My Guitar Gently Weeps".  The arrangement is dedicated to the late John Goodin.  The video was made for the virtual open mic at the Classical Mandolin Society of America's "Convention in the Clouds" held this past weekend.  The instrument is by Alfred Woll (2005).

----------

bbcee, 

Don Grieser, 

Jordan Ramsey, 

sgarrity

----------


## Frankdolin

Rubber Dolly  :Grin: Mando and Guitar :Chicken: Thanks 4 listen'n :Mandosmiley:

----------

Dave Hicks, 

Ranald, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## Skip Kelley

Here’s the latest Kelley mandolin.

Here’s the video link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJ8pvWx6yx0

----------

bbcee, 

Ranald, 

Sue Rieter, 

Willem

----------


## bbcee

That 2-point's got it all going on, Skip!!

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Don Grieser

Robert, beautiful job on While My Guitar Gently Weeps! Enjoyed the mandolin orchestra piece too.

----------


## margora

"Robert, beautiful job on While My Guitar Gently Weeps! Enjoyed the mandolin orchestra piece too."

Thanks, Don, I appreciate it, and also on behalf of the Providence Mandolin Orchestra!

----------


## Dusepo

A medieval Spanish song:

...and the sheet music for those who want to give it a go:

----------

Bob Clark, 

Jim Imhoff, 

Joe Bartl, 

Pierpaolo S., 

Ranald, 

tmsweeney

----------


## tmsweeney

The Devil's Staircase, an original piece for  solo mandola, played here on a Kent Electric mandola

----------

Jim Imhoff, 

Ranald

----------


## Jim Imhoff

Nice--that Dola has a nice low register, would this work on mandocello? Always interesting and creative Tim. I hope my CMSA Mandocello colleagues enjoyed your selections I included in my session. You are definitely taking the mandolin family into the 21st Century.

----------


## Jim Imhoff

> A medieval Spanish song:


Very nice, but I was hoping to hear you sing it! 
jim

----------

Dusepo

----------


## tmsweeney

Thanks Jim, you know I think this piece might be stretchy for mandocello, but perhaps someone could work out the fingering, or possibly use 2 instruments or an alternate tuning. I'm pretty sure its notated somewhere, happy to share if interested, its a fairly new piece and is very much in its original form as when I first composed it, probably more than a year ago now. I really enjoyed the symposium in the clouds, particularly the Even Marshall stuff, he is a true master.

----------


## Dusepo

> Very nice, but I was hoping to hear you sing it! 
> jim


Ha! I can't sing for **** I'm afraid, but there are plenty of versions on youtube etc.

----------

Sue Rieter

----------


## Sue Rieter

> Very nice, but I was hoping to hear you sing it! 
> jim


Me too!

----------


## tmsweeney

more electric this time on the Eastwood MRG Electric Octave, finally getting around to exploring that box, I like it.

----------

Eastwood Guitars, 

Jozef

----------


## Jozef

> more electric this time on the Eastwood MRG Electric Octave, finally getting around to exploring that box, I like it.


Excellent!!!

----------


## Barry Canada

Well be have been back doing some gigs!
Here we are actually separated from the audience by a plexiglass wall!
Lets continue to be safe!
Have a great safe and festive season!
Barry

----------

Ranald

----------


## journeybear

> A medieval Spanish song


Nice piece, well played - as usual.  :Wink:  I'm a bit baffled, though, by the sheet music. It seems to be in Dm, but the key signature is in C.  :Confused:

----------


## Dusepo

> Nice piece, well played - as usual.  I'm a bit baffled, though, by the sheet music. It seems to be in Dm, but the key signature is in C.


Thanks!
I got the sheet music from Wikipedia (they have a few of the Cantigas on there) so it was either put together by someone who did it that way for whatever reason, or modern key signatures are not relevant for medieval modal music... who knows *shrug*.

----------


## journeybear

I think you may be right about it being modal. I also think it may be something to do with notation. The B note would be flat in the key of Dm (or F), yet the transcriber put it in C to make the B note in Part B natural, then flatting it a bit later. I wonder whether it would have been wiser to make the key notation Dm (F) and then sharp that B note (ie, make it natural) when needed. I dunno; glad it's not my job.  :Wink: 




> who knows *shrug*


This is why I ask the experts. Sometimes shrugging of shoulders or throwing up of hands is the only reasonable answer.  :Whistling:

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Frankdolin

Here's an oldie but goodie... Thanks For The Listen! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Dusepo

Sound comparison of two ouds I built (spruce vs cedar) with a short piece by Mansour Nariman:



Which is your favourite? Spruce or cedar?

----------


## Dagger Gordon

> medieval modal music... who knows *shrug*.


Some of the people at Labyrinth Music Workshop based in Crete will know, or Labyrinth Online.

If you haven't come across them already, check out the Spanish multi-instrumentalist Efren Lopez, or Italian Peppe Frana.

https://www.facebook.com/LabyrinthOnline/

https://www.facebook.com/labyrinthmusicalworkshop

https://www.facebook.com/Efren.Lopez.1972

https://www.facebook.com/peppe.frana

----------

Dusepo

----------


## MysteryBeans

Here's my band Mystery Beans playing a couple songs at the Irie Bean open mic in Austin, TX. We play original country, folk, and bluegrass, plus some favorite covers! In this clip, we're playing Tom T. Hall's "How I Got To Memphis" and our original song "First Rodeo." Please enjoy! And if you do, you can find more of our tunes over on Instagram.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/V7JYYebWUtqZv5DB9

----------


## Paul Roberts

oops, need to post this with the video it references.

----------


## Paul Roberts

> Sound comparison of two ouds I built (spruce vs cedar) with a short piece by Mansour Nariman:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is your favourite? Spruce or cedar?


There's a huge difference. The first, with the spruce soundboard, sounds soft and mushy, compared to the second, with the cedar soundboard, which projects much better and has a strong and focused sound.

----------

Dusepo

----------


## snakehead_a2z

Here’s a video I made for the virtual 2020 Florida Fiddlers Convention. I’m playing an original tune, “Snake In the Henhouse.” Hope everyone enjoys it.



https://billpaine.com
https://flafiddlers.wordpress.com/
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYv...Vq254kZPIl_RiQ

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Dusepo, 

Ranald

----------


## tmsweeney

> Here’s a video I made for the virtual 2020 Florida Fiddlers Convention. I’m playing an original tune, “Snake In the Henhouse.” Hope everyone enjoys it.
> 
> 
> 
> https://billpaine.com
> https://flafiddlers.wordpress.com/
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYv...Vq254kZPIl_RiQ


Nice is that a Rigel you're playing there?

----------


## Ranald

> Sound comparison of two ouds I built (spruce vs cedar) with a short piece by Mansour Nariman:
> 
> Which is your favourite? Spruce or cedar?


I too liked the cedar better, and felt that it had a fuller, richer sound, although I quite liked the spruce before I heard the cedar. That's the opinion of an old hard-of-hearing guy who hasn't yet put his hearing aids in, for what that's worth. (Your studio should be moth-free after shaving all that cedar.)

----------

Dusepo

----------


## John Ritchhart

Here's a clip of our band The Knob Creek Incident

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fx97cmVUL8E

----------

Ranald

----------


## Dusepo

"Pishdaramad-e Bayat-e Tork" پیشدرامد بیات ترک by Abolhasan Saba

----------

Jim Imhoff, 

Ranald

----------


## John Kelly

Great sound, Jo, and so good to hear you playing a longer piece which showcases both the instrument and the playing.

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Jim Imhoff

I am curious about the "Western" sound of this composer born and trained (on violin) in Iran. The scalar passages and sequences could be from a German baroque composer. Is this fusion effect typical of his music, just this particular piece, or is it an effect of modern times with radio (early 1900's) and other media connections spreading stylistic tendencies to previously localized and indigenous music? So often I hear people say "_Their_ music sounds just like _ours_" without awareness of the influences of colonialism and universal media. In my field of choral music there is a tendency to emphasize so-called "universals" that are really the result of European and American cultural influences (if not outright colonialism).
Many of your recorded selections have a clearly Middle Eastern sound, which is why this piece struck me as unusually Western.

p.s. Looking forward to my 2022 Christmas present, your 5 course cittern/mandocello!

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Dusepo

> I am curious about the "Western" sound of this composer born and trained (on violin) in Iran. The scalar passages and sequences could be from a German baroque composer. Is this fusion effect typical of his music, just this particular piece, or is it an effect of modern times with radio (early 1900's) and other media connections spreading stylistic tendencies to previously localized and indigenous music? So often I hear people say "_Their_ music sounds just like _ours_" without awareness of the influences of colonialism and universal media. In my field of choral music there is a tendency to emphasize so-called "universals" that are really the result of European and American cultural influences (if not outright colonialism).
> Many of your recorded selections have a clearly Middle Eastern sound, which is why this piece struck me as unusually Western.
> 
> p.s. Looking forward to my 2022 Christmas present, your 5 course cittern/mandocello!


I don't really think I'm qualified to answer this question, and you'd probably get a better answer from an Iranian, but here's some analysis which may help...

The Western 'major' mode is actually used throughout the world. In Persian music it's known as Dastgah-e Mahur (though it develops in a different way) and in Arabic music it's known as Maqam Ajam, and many other cultures also have something similar. This piece is in a mode called Avaz-e Bayat-e Tork, which does have some similarities to major, but features a quarter tone (called koron and notated with a square p-like symbol), which gives it a different quality. There is also a section halfway through the piece which has a second quarter tone, before switching back towards the end.

The tonic (Or to be specific the 'shahed' which is slightly different) here is F, and so Bayat-e Tork here is F, G, A, Bb, C, D E koron. In that short alternating section, the A is flattened to A koron, and in the higher octave the E koron is flattened to Eb sometimes. 

The Dastgah (or more accuractely sub-Dastgah of Shur, hence Avaz) of Bayat-e Tork dates back to at least the 19th century, when the radif was composed, and probably is much older than that. The radif is a collection of non-rhythmic melodies which are used as a basis for composition and improvisation. It may originate from medieval Persia or the Sassanid Empire, since many of the melodies in the radif do.. Since Bayat-e Tork was previously also known as Bayat-e Zand, some theorise it comes from the time of the Zand Dynasty (1751–1794).

As for the violin, that was introduced into Iran in the 18th or 19th century from France (Iran had good relations with France at this time and Farsi also got a lot of loanwords from French during this time). 

So, whilst there may be some western influence, how much is difficult to say. In case it's helpful, here's the sheet music:
(although this piece was probably originally written for violin, this sheet music is for tar and setar, so sadly it's not immediately transferrable to mandolin, or even to oud, so I did transpose some bits into a higher octave)


And here's a zarbi version (slightly different to the pishdaramad version I played but same melody) played by Iranian musicians for comparison: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fVSFoQZxcE

I'm looking forward to building your instrument when I get to that place on my waiting list  :Smile:  .

----------


## Jim Imhoff

I think your answer demonstrates that you are quite qualified. I am vaguely familiar with some Middle Eastern and Indian-karnatic scales and their differences from Major-minor. But not to the level you have explained here; thank you.
jim

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Frankdolin

This is Frankie Rodgers Ookpik Waltz. Thanks for the Listen! :Mandosmiley:

----------

Dusepo, 

Gelsenbury, 

Nbayrfr, 

Ranald, 

tmsweeney

----------


## Dusepo

> This is Frankie Rodgers Ookpik Waltz. Thanks for the Listen!


Great playing! I had to look up what an Ookpik was and learnt something!

----------

Frankdolin

----------


## tmsweeney

a sampling of some of my electric mandos

----------

Frankdolin, 

journeybear, 

Ranald, 

Simon DS

----------


## Gelsenbury

I posted this in the Song-a-Week social group a couple of weeks ago. I'll link it here as well to give more exposure to this nice tune by Simon Wascher. It's called Mazurka Schloss Freiberg. The composer seems to be a hurdy-gurdy player based in Austria. I like the melody very much.

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Dusepo, 

Frankdolin, 

Ranald, 

Simon DS

----------


## Dusepo

"Rasa Sayang" (traditional song from Malaysia and Indonesia)

----------

Cary Fagan, 

Frankdolin, 

Jim Garber, 

Ranald, 

Simon DS

----------


## Jim Garber

> "Rasa Sayang" (traditional song from Malaysia and Indonesia)


Jo, that is a sweet song. I have been getting into playing OM lately and it might sound good on that instrument. And your lute sounds great. Thanks!

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Dusepo

> Jo, that is a sweet song. I have been getting into playing OM lately and it might sound good on that instrument. And your lute sounds great. Thanks!


Thanks. I look forward to hearing your version of it. Here's the sheet music:


Also, to be pedantic (when am I ever not?  :Wink:  ) it's an oud not a lute.

----------


## Frankdolin

Here's a couple Friday morn'n tunes. Thanks for the Listen! :Mandosmiley:

----------

Ranald

----------


## snakehead_a2z

Post deleted

----------


## snakehead_a2z

> Nice is that a Rigel you're playing there?


Yes, an A+ Deluxe. I bought it new from Elderly in 2002.

----------

tmsweeney

----------


## journeybear

From our gig at The Green Parrot, December 2015, maybe? Three members of the Norwegian band Berserk Bastards came to visit, loot, and pillage the town and its inhabitants, and three of us local musicians joined them in this endeavor. This was one of the most fun bands I've ever had the pleasure and honor of joining. The lead singer was quite a character - an able seaman as well as musician. He was part of a crew that sailed through the Northwest Passage of North America, all of which was recorded for a Norwegian TV series. Many years ago the bass player (with whom I've been in six bands, or more) spent some time in Norway, which is where he met them, and ended up producing an album. It was at his suggestion that they come here and see what would happen. A lot did. I've got lots of stills, some of which I've posted, but this video showed up as a facebook memory, much to my good fortune and delight. My solo is about two minutes around and goes pretty quickly. I rarely am very impressed by my playing, but this time I am. I don't know how I got the idea to throw triplets into my lead, but I pulled it off. Enjoy!  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Dusepo, 

Gelsenbury, 

Jim Garber, 

Lucas, 

Nbayrfr, 

pops1, 

Ranald, 

seththedude

----------


## Gelsenbury

That looks like a fun evening!

----------


## journeybear

Thank you! Yes, it was, as much as I remember. Which, sadly, isn't much - there were certainly some inebriants involved, and also, those Norwegians, especially the lead singer, were rather rambunctious. Fred the Red's charisma and charm led us to do a lot of gigs in short order, and a lot of that two months is a blur. It was at the time, and the time since has only blurred it more.  :Whistling:  One of the most memorable shows was the one time we played at Schooner Wharf, one of my most frequented clubs, which is owned by a Swedish lady. I'm not sure how, but rancor between the two developed almost immediately after we started. We had to cut it short a bit. At least there was no bloodshed.

But I'm grateful this video showed up. I knew there were some out there, somehow. Thanks to the bass player's recollection, I've tracked down several more. This really seems like the best one from this show. The others are a bit rough. As you can see, Fred drank and smoked onstage, all through the gig, so by the end, he would be pretty loose. The fiddler with the odd technique and I maintained some modicum of coherence, but it was a struggle.  :Wink:  Still, I would join up again for another round in a heartbeat.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Frankdolin

Here's Fiddlin' Arthur Smith's " Tulsa Hop" Thanks for Listen'n! :Mandosmiley:

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Eldon Dennis, 

Jim Garber, 

masa618, 

Ranald

----------


## Ranald

> Here's Fiddlin' Arthur Smith's " Tulsa Hop" Thanks for Listen'n!


Thanks, Frank. I always enjoy your tunes, even more than your photo montages.

----------

Frankdolin

----------


## Dusepo

Here's me playing a Mexican song:


and here's the sheet music for anyone who wants to give it a go: https://i.imgur.com/TfkbUh6.jpg

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Frankdolin, 

Jim Garber, 

masa618, 

pops1, 

Ranald

----------


## Cary Fagan

I learned the Orvetta Waltz years ago and then forgot about it for about a decade.  It just came back to me.

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Ranald

----------


## wlosinger

Quinn the Eskimo (Mighty Quinn)




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Svr816LXe44

----------


## Frankdolin

This my cover of Chubby Wise's " Memphis Blues" Thanks for Listen'n! :Mandosmiley:

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

masa618, 

Ranald

----------


## pluckinstrings

A slower and yet challenging little tune for you.  This Celtic beauty is really nice to play and a good one to add to your list.  Enjoy!

TABS/Standard Notation available at my website.

----------


## Michael Wolf

> This is Frankie Rodgers Ookpik Waltz. Thanks for the Listen!


Thanks for this, Frankdolin. Beautifully played.
Here´s another version:

----------

Frankdolin, 

Ranald

----------


## Dusepo

A couple of traditional songs, one English, one French. Bonus points to whoever can name everything in the background of both  :Wink:  .

----------

Frankdolin, 

Jess L., 

journeybear, 

Ranald

----------


## Frankdolin

Old Joe Clark Thanks for the Listen! :Mandosmiley:

----------

Ranald

----------


## Jess L.

Humphreys Waltz, cover of a Daniel Nestlerode tune: 



_(or direct link)_

Winter Lochan, cover of a John Kelly composition: 



_(or direct link)_

No. 1 Stepdance: 



_(or direct link)_

----------

Ranald

----------


## Jess L.

Down Home Waltz: 



_(or direct link)_

Song of the Seashore (Hamabe No Uta)



_(or direct link)_

Blackeyed Susie, oldtime long style, banjo is ok but mandolin is slackin' and is only playing about every other note  :Laughing:  lol: 



_(or direct link)_

----------

Dusepo, 

Ranald

----------


## Jess L.

Jim Donoghue's Reel: 



_(or direct link)_

Sandy River Belles: 



_(or direct link)_

Birdfeeder Waltz, my cover (with harmony) of a tune by John Kelly:



_(or direct link)_

----------

Bill McCall, 

Ranald

----------


## Ranald

I enjoyed those tune very much, JL. Lovely playing. Thanks for sharing.

----------

Jess L.

----------


## journeybear

> A couple of traditional songs, one English, one French. Bonus points to whoever can name everything in the background of both


In the first clip, I see a can of Heinz vegetarian (I think) beans, a jar of Marmite, and a bottle of HP sauce - lovely stuff, named for its being served at the *H*ouses of *P*arliament. (Extra points for anyone who can correctly guess which of those *I* have on hand.  :Wink:  ) In the second clip, je voix un sac d'oignons et une bouteille (il est difficile de dire de quoi; peut être de l'huile d'olive, du vinaigre balsamique, ou du vin.)

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Dusepo

> In the first clip, I see a can of Heinz vegetarian (I think) beans, a jar of Marmite, and a bottle of HP sauce - lovely stuff, named for its being served at the *H*ouses of *P*arliament. (Extra points for anyone who can correctly guess which of those *I* have on hand.  ) In the second clip, je voix un sac d'oignons et une bouteille (il est difficile de dire de quoi; peut être de l'huile d'olive, du vinaigre balsamique, ou du vin.)


Looks like it was easier than I thought. Since you're from the USA (according to your profile), I'm impressed with your knowledge of British foods. You're spot on anyway: baked beans (when would beans not be vegetarian, unless they had something else added?), marmite and HP sauce.
Je ne parles la francais but I think I got the gist of your second video guesses, which were pretty spot on too: A load of onions (because of the song) and a bottle of balsamic vinegar trying it's best to pretend to look French wine. I wish I had a baguette that day.

----------

journeybear

----------


## journeybear

Well, to be fair, the Marmite IS labelled thusly.  :Wink:  The reason I specified "vegetarian" beans is that that's how they are labelled here, with the color of the label indicating that variety. It's much more common here for cans of beans to contain a wee bit of pork, mostly fat. Indeed, the labels usually say "pork and beans," even though they should clearly be labelled the other way around. That little bit of pork doesn't add much flavor, as far as I can tell, and it's mostly fat. Sometimes I'll separate that, render it in a pan, saute some onions in it, then stir in the beans. Yep - _haute cuisine_ with beans.  :Laughing: 

I went with French for thematic consistency with the national origin of the second song.  :Grin: 

Oh, and apparently it wasn't all that easy. Looks like people were stumped for more than a day.  :Wink:

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Simon DS

> "Rasa Sayang" (traditional song from Malaysia and Indonesia)


Lovely tune, thanks.

X:1
T:Rasa Sayang
L: 1/8
Z:http://mtbink.com/song-book/077-rasa-sayang.html
M:4/4
K:C
|:EFG2G2c2|BAGG EF G2|B2AA GFEG|CEDF B,D C2:|
EFGG GA G2|GFEE EF E2|EGFF FGE2|CEDC B,D C2|
EF G2G2 C2|BAGG EF G2|B2AA GFEG|CEDF B,D C2|

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Frankdolin

Paris Waltz  Thanks for the Listen! :Mandosmiley:

----------

Cary Fagan, 

Lane Pryce, 

tmsweeney

----------


## tmsweeney

nice once Frank, I noticed that was your 666th post, so be careful signing any "contracts" today

----------


## Simon DS

Very enjoyable Frank, nice driving rhythm.


Just tidied this up a bit...
X:1
T:Rasa Sayang
L: 1/8
P:AABA
Z:Malaysian Folk Song http://mtbink.com/song-book/077-rasa-sayang.html
M:4/4
K:C
P:A
EF|G2G2c2BA|GG EF G2B2|AA GFEG|CE|DF B,D C2 |
P:B
EF||GG GA G2GF|EE EF E2EG|FF FGE2CE|DC B,D C2EF|
 G2G2 c2BA|GG EF G2B2|AA GFEGCE|DF B,D C4|

----------


## Dusepo

> Very enjoyable Frank, nice driving rhythm.
> 
> 
> Just tidied this up a bit...
> X:1
> T:Rasa Sayang
> L: 1/8
> P:AABA
> Z:Malaysian Folk Song http://mtbink.com/song-book/077-rasa-sayang.html
> ...


I am happy to share the sheet music of any other songs I've posted here if you'd like them! I assume you're converting them to note names or tabs here?

----------


## Cary Fagan

I've gotten rusty on my old time tunes so I'm playing them through.  Josio is fun to play.

----------

Jim Garber

----------


## Jim Garber

Very nice, Cary and Frankdolin! Josio is a favorite tune and I love waltzes— I’ll have to learn that one.

----------

Cary Fagan

----------


## Simon DS

The last tune I recorded as the sun went down. 
There’s snow behind those logs and the old fingers are starting to seize up, I’m thinking: ‘take two? ...nah let’s get out of here!’.    :Smile: 
-I got some other tunes recorded so I was happy with that.

Enjoy!



https://youtu.be/Ux3pRK-d-K8

----------


## Simon DS

The last tune I recorded as the sun went down. 
There’s snow behind those logs and the old fingers are starting to seize up. I’m thinking: ‘take two? ...nah let’s get out of here!’.    :Smile: 
-I got some other tunes recorded so I was happy with that.

Here’s the TAB:  https://thesession.org/tunes/767

Enjoy!



https://youtu.be/Ux3pRK-d-K8

----------


## John Kelly

Nice one, Simon.  Other comments over on the SAW Group.

----------


## Dusepo

Another couple of traditional songs.

"Debarsko Oro" (traditional song from North Macedonia):


"Nuba Al-Istihlal" نوبة الإستهلال (Traditional Moroccan Andalusi song):

----------

Jess L.

----------


## Simon DS

Nice Jo, do you have the TAB for Debarsko Oro or a link to a site where it’s posted? Love that time signiature.

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Jess L.

> Nice Jo, do you have the TAB for Debarsko Oro or a link to a site where it's posted? Love that time signiature.


Looks like she posted tab a couple years ago in the Song-a-Week thread "Debarsko Oro (traditional Macedonian dance in 7/8)".

----------

Dusepo

----------


## wlosinger

The Lambton Worm




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esPL3B6dcRs

----------


## Dusepo

> Looks like she posted tab a couple years ago in the Song-a-Week thread "Debarsko Oro (traditional Macedonian dance in 7/8)".


Yep, that's the one! Arranged for mandolin vs arranged for oud but same song  :Smile:  . I suspect the mandolin arrangement there is more useful here.

----------

Jess L.

----------


## Frankdolin

This is my cover of Fiddlin' Arthur Smith's " Dickson County Blues" and my version of the classic "Whispering Hope". Thanks for the Listen! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## redlineroots

My wife and I were fortunate enough to take a balloon ride with a local Vermont legend, hot air balloon pioneer Brian Boland, about a year and half ago. I only met him once, spending a few hours setting up the balloon, sailing within the clouds and high above the foliage in the Upper Valley where we live, then setting down and putting the balloon away. Certain types of folks, though, can leave an impression that is lasting, infectious and heavy. Something that sticks with you long after. A thirst for life that is palpable. Brian was one of those people. Last summer, Brian passed away unexpectedly in a tragic ballooning accident around the same time this melody came to me on the porch pickin' on my Muleskinner Instruments octave mandolin.

Something about the melody felt heavy, but hopeful. The idea that this man passed away doing something he loved so much stuck with me and still does. A reminder to try and live each day and be thankful we get another 24 hours to experience whatever the point of "this" all is.

I am thankful that I am surrounded by people I care about and are immensely talented. One example being my friend here in this video with me, Mark Burds and what added to this tune is truly a beautiful thing that I am unendingly grateful for...and also grateful for the Mandolin Cafe, of course.

----------


## Dusepo

...is this thread broken for anyone else? Or did a load of replies just disappear?

----------


## CBFrench

does it have to be a mandolin? this is a short little dodad I made for my son

----------


## tmsweeney

Electric Foggy Dew on Eastwood Octave and Gold Tone Mandocello

----------


## Dusepo

Can anyone else not see past page 106? Not that anyone can tell me if they can't see it or read this... lol.

----------


## journeybear

I haven't said anything because ai thought it might be just me, but yes, I'm having a problem of that nature. When not logged in, I can't see that far - ie, all the way to the end, where the newest posts would be. When I log in, though, I can see them, since I have my setting set so the newest posts display first. I thought all was well, but now I see the thread does indeed get cut off at that point, now not displaying the _oldest_ posts, and now that I've posted this post, that cut-off point has moved - or stayed the same as the compendium has moved. In other words, what had been the penultimate post displayed has become the last one. Could there be some sort of limiting factor in play?  :Confused:

----------


## Charles E.

It appears that I cannot get past page 106 on this thread. Tech problem?  :Confused:

----------


## journeybear

In case it helps, the Women with Mandolins thread is displaying properly, and it has more posts.  :Confused:

----------


## tmsweeney

The foggy dew on Eastwood electric octave and Goldtone mandocello

----------


## journeybear

> ...is this thread broken for anyone else? Or did a load of replies just disappear?


Or repeat.  :Whistling:  Thanks for fixing it, whoever did.  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Charles E.

----------


## journeybear

Southernmost Magnolia, 2022 edition. At B.O.'s Fish Wagon, our Thursday night gig. weather permitting. Fun place, almost as much outside as inside. And fun tune, good old New Orleans style. Note stylish choice in millinery.  :Cool:  And at the end, the fan goes wild. (Small crowd.)  :Grin:

----------


## journeybear

And now, a word FOR our sponsor. From a few years ago, with more personnel. Wrote this for Buddy and Holly (for real, the owners' names; Buddy Owens IS B.O.  :Wink: ) at our regular Thursday night gig at this highly irregular eatery. We've been playing here since 2009, as far as anyone can figure. (We weren't taking notes, just playing them.  :Wink: ) But seriously, fresh seafood, the best cracked conch I know of - you can tell by the hammering (tenderizing) after you order it ("they do conch right") - the best French fries in town, very refreshing Key limeade, and a funky downhome ambience like nowhere else. Y'all come on down!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Charles E.

> Can anyone else not see past page 106? Not that anyone can tell me if they can't see it or read this... lol.


The same issue just arose with the "Women with mandolins" thread.  :Confused:

----------


## Minorkey

Not mandolin (mine isn't playable) but here's some ukulele.

----------


## Minorkey

A little bit of McGuinness Flint on the baritone uke currently tuned CGDA, with capo on the 7th so it sounds more like a mandolin, which is what it was originally played on.

----------


## Dusepo

A meme song medley! Just a bit of fun:

----------

Michael Wolf, 

Simon DS

----------


## journeybear

I don't know if this is the fulfillment of a long-held dream or a long-sought goal, but I believe that with this you have finally attained the glorious appellation Madonna Of The Oud, due to the multiple costume changes.  :Cool:

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Charles E.

Nice Jo! I have been meaning to ask, what type of plectrum are you using? It seems to be very long so that part of it exits the lower part of your palm?

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Minorkey

> Nice Jo! I have been meaning to ask, what type of plectrum are you using? It seems to be very long so that part of it exits the lower part of your palm?


That's a reesha, an arabic pic for oud

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Dusepo

> I don't know if this is the fulfillment of a long-held dream or a long-sought goal, but I believe that with this you have finally attained the glorious appellation Madonna Of The Oud, due to the multiple costume changes.


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 
I wanted to match the theme of each meme. Obviously the audio was recorded first!




> Nice Jo! I have been meaning to ask, what type of plectrum are you using? It seems to be very long so that part of it exits the lower part of your palm?


It's called a risha or mezrab, a long thin plastic* plectrum that gives the oud part of it's distinctive sound.
*you can also get ones made of horn, feather, etc etc.


This is the usual way to hold it.


And this is the way I hold it, which is a more Persian/Iranian style way. I find this gives me more control.

(Pictures from oudforguitarists, not taken by me, but this gives you an idea)

----------

Charles E.

----------


## journeybear

> I wanted to match the theme of each meme. Obviously the audio was recorded first!


Oh, I know. I will say this, though, about Lady M. The one and only time I saw her was on her first major tour. For her encore, she did two of her biggest songs then, "Like A Virgin" and "Material Girl." She acted out her videos  :Disbelief:  complete with a stairway she could walk down in the same red dress she wore in the video, with adoring gentlemen in tuxedos. This meant a pause in the middle while she scooted off stage to change costume. Never seen anything like it, before or since.

You accomplished many more costume changes in a much briefer time. It was truly cine-magic.  :Grin: 

"the theme of each meme" - You're a poet, and I think you know it.  :Wink:

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Frankdolin

This is my cover of the Ray Charles version of " Georgia On My Mind" done with a YT backing track. Thanks for the Listen! :Mandosmiley:

----------

John Kelly, 

Larry Simonson, 

Michael Wolf

----------


## Dusepo

"Korobeiniki" Коробе́йники (traditional Russian song, AKA Tetris theme):

----------

John Kelly, 

journeybear, 

Michael Wolf, 

Paul Kotapish, 

seththedude

----------


## Jim Imhoff

Jo, I am fascinated with the range of cultures you cover in your plucked videos. I am looking into a "mandolins around the world" study: I realize many of your instruments are not mandolins, but probably related by way of history and geography. Thank you for that, as well as my 10-string cittern I hope you might start work on soon.
But I disagree with the "Madonna of the oud" label. Having seen just about all of your videos, I think of you as the Headless Luthier.

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Dusepo

> Jo, I am fascinated with the range of cultures you cover in your plucked videos. I am looking into a "mandolins around the world" study: I realize many of your instruments are not mandolins, but probably related by way of history and geography. Thank you for that, as well as my 10-string cittern I hope you might start work on soon.
> But I disagree with the "Madonna of the oud" label. Having seen just about all of your videos, I think of you as the Headless Luthier.


If you like the world music stuff, here's a full playlist of me playing traditional/folk songs from around the world on oud: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcOY...yoZS8rPZX8rmeo

If you're interested in playing world music on mandolin, I can recommend a book I have called 'Around the world in 80 tunes' by Philip Berthoud. It has the scores and mandolin tabs for lots of great songs from around the world. I've played some of them on oud too, so they are very transferable to a variety of instruments (although this makes the tab part obsolete.) I have volume 2 of this book but I'm sure volume 1 is equally good.

Don't worry, you're in my order book and I'll start work on your instrument in due course. I have a 10 month waiting list as you know and so to be fair to all customers, instruments are built in the order they were ordered.

Yeah, I'm shy about showing my face on youtube (I have a serious case of 'jazz face' whilst playing, and have got stupid sexist comments in the past on my videos), but I do now have a picture of my face on here!

----------


## journeybear

> "Korobeiniki" Коробе́йники (traditional Russian song, AKA Tetris theme)


Wonderful to hear this - and to have something truly relevant to share. My old band used to do this all the time. Along with the swing, ragtime, and jug band music that made up the heart of our repertoire, we also ventured into Eastern European and gypsy-jazz musics. That included accordion sometimes - sadly, less and less as time went by.

We arranged the hell out of this, yet kept it loose. So much fun. We started with the B part and ended with the A part. I'd stretch out those transitions at the end of the B part before going back to the A part, playing with time - very dramatic and also rather silly, intentionally. Also, everyone would shout "Hey!" on the beat, every beat, during the final A part. So would the crowd. Great fun! 

I don't think a live video exists. Too bad. But here's the album version. Enjoy!  :Grin:  And feel free to shout "Hey!"

----------

Dusepo, 

tmsweeney

----------


## Dusepo

> Wonderful to hear this - and to have something truly relevant to share. My old band used to do this all the time. Along with the swing, ragtime, and jug band music that made up the heart of our repertoire, we also ventured into Eastern European and gypsy-jazz musics. That included accordion sometimes - sadly, less and less as time went by.
> 
> We arranged the hell out of this, yet kept it loose. So much fun. We started with the B part and ended with the A part. I'd stretch out those transitions at the end of the B part before going back to the A part, playing with time - very dramatic and also rather silly, intentionally. Also, everyone would shout "Hey!" on the beat, every beat, during the final A part. So would the crowd. Great fun! 
> 
> I don't think a live video exists. Too bad. But here's the album version. Enjoy!  And feel free to shout "Hey!"


Oh I love this version! Gypsy jazz Tetris with mandolin!! Amazing :D

----------


## journeybear

Thanks! This band had a freethinking "why not?" attitude that helped to bring in all kinds of styles and genres, anything we liked - even an early attempt at "Strawberry Fields Forever" from a practice session, as an excerpt vid clip just resurfaced shows. Glad we didn't stick with that, though two more suitable Beatles songs did - "Maxwell's Silver Hammer" and "Honey Pie." As to Eastern European and gypsy-jazz, there was another Russian tune we did a lot, "Ochi Chernye,", a couple of Polish folk songs in horrible keys like Ebm, though they sounded really good on the accordion, a mash-up of Django Reinhardt's "Minor Swing" and Louis Prima's "I Wanna Be Like You" (from "The Jungle Book), and a nutso mashup of "These Boots Are Made For Walking" and "Misirlou," which I've posted before, nearly 1000 posts ago  :Disbelief:  in Post #1770. 

I think the statute of limitations has expired; I'll post it again.  :Grin:

----------

Charles E., 

Dusepo

----------


## Frankdolin

This is a beautiful waltz done on my Pava A4 and a 6-string. Thanks for the Listen! :Mandosmiley:

----------

Dusepo, 

Michael Wolf, 

Nbayrfr, 

tmsweeney

----------


## HelenaMaria

I love Mandolins. The best.

----------


## Dagger Gordon

> A meme song medley! Just a bit of fun:


Pretty impressive, I would say.

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Frankdolin

This is a song written by Charlie Chaplin, who also wrote "Smile". Thanks for the Listen! :Mandosmiley:

----------

Sue Rieter

----------


## tmsweeney

Celebrating 101 Subscribers to my You tube channel of mandolin music. here is an Irish double jig "The Mist Covered Mountain" introducing the Gold Tome Resonator bass guitar, and using an Eastwood  electric Octave and a Kent electric mandola.

----------


## Jim Imhoff

> If you like the world music stuff, here's a full playlist of me playing traditional/folk songs from around the world on oud: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcOY...yoZS8rPZX8rmeo
> 
> If you're interested in playing world music on mandolin, I can recommend a book I have called 'Around the world in 80 tunes' by Philip Berthoud. It has the scores and mandolin tabs for lots of great songs from around the world. I've played some of them on oud too, so they are very transferable to a variety of instruments (although this makes the tab part obsolete.) I have volume 2 of this book but I'm sure volume 1 is equally good.
> 
> Don't worry, you're in my order book and I'll start work on your instrument in due course. I have a 10 month waiting list as you know and so to be fair to all customers, instruments are built in the order they were ordered.
> 
> Yeah, I'm shy about showing my face on youtube (I have a serious case of 'jazz face' whilst playing, and have got stupid sexist comments in the past on my videos), but I do now have a picture of my face on here!


I will check out that Berthoud book; but I am always more interested in origins. I'm a retired choral director and I saw too many "nice arrangements" of music from different cultures with a nice Western/American piano accompaniment and bad stereotypical translations. So, for example, I prefer your playing Middle Eastern music on an oud rather than playing it on a modern F style mandolin. 
 I am looking for the use of mandolins in different cultures; I have references and sources for India from the Carnatic Academy, and Western influenced (but original) mandolin music from Coastal Africa. And of course Brazil has its choro; these are genuine mandolin styles, not transfers. 
Not objecting to the transfers, I love what you are doing; but I am just _researching_ the use of mandolins in other cultures, as opposed to playing other cultures on the mandolin.
I will make no further comments on your head, sorry the internet lends itself to inappropriate and idiotic content. Keep doing what you're doing, it has opened many of our ears to new worlds. And take your time with my 10 stringer, I just hope I have it in time for next year's CMSA event.

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Dusepo

'Aziz Joon' عزیز جون (traditional Iranian / Persian song, AKA 'Seda Kon')

----------


## John Kelly

You have an amazing bass response in this instrument, Jo.  I am listening through good headphones and they really bring out the tonal range.  The rhythm in this tune is very strong too.  You play those tunes so well.

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Frankdolin

Georgiana Moon Waltz  Thanks for the Listen! :Mandosmiley:

----------

masa618, 

Michael Wolf

----------


## webber

Our band had our first big show this weekend– we compiled this video of the songs we played during the first half (before our camera's battery died!). We play a variety of originals and covers, and call ourselves "eclectic bluegrass and folk"– does anyone have a better idea of what genre we can use to classify our music?

----------


## Michael Wolf

"Cold frosty Morning" Twin Mandolin-Version.

----------

Charles E., 

Chuck Leyda, 

Frankdolin, 

Lucas, 

tmsweeney

----------


## Frankdolin

That was really, really good Michael!!! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Michael Wolf

> That was really, really good Michael!!!


Thanks Frank, I´m glad you like it.  :Smile:

----------


## Frankdolin

2 for 2/22/2022 Thanks for the Listen! :Mandosmiley:

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

J.C. Bryant, 

Michael Wolf

----------


## Chuck Leyda

Sounds great Frank!

----------


## Chuck Leyda

Nicely done Michael!  Goes well with -5 degree morning here in Minnesota.

----------


## Bhiyao

Hello, This is my first upload. learning frm this site for 14 months on and off. got the opportunity to jam with a friend.
La Noyee by Yann Tiersann
https://youtu.be/MDMJO7R7czw

----------

James Vwaal

----------


## journeybear

Here you go

----------

Bhiyao, 

James Vwaal, 

John Kelly

----------


## Bhiyao

thanks a lot!

----------

journeybear

----------


## Dave Hicks

My friend Bob Kaylor (guitar) and I do a Dylan tune at Sweetwater's open mike last week.  (Looks like embedding doesn't work for this format.)

D.H.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1fCW...ew?ts=621d565f

----------


## Mark Marino

I was asked to add mandolin to an original tune by a great local trio, which was really an honor but also stressful as Im pretty self critical.   https://youtu.be/seHNot03ulE

----------

John Kelly

----------


## John Kelly

Lovely tune and fine playing by all of you, Mark.  Could not leavea comment on the YT video as comments are turned off.

----------


## Dusepo

A collaboration with an online friend for Ukraine:

----------

Jim Imhoff, 

Pierpaolo S.

----------


## John Kelly

Great to see this, Jo.  Everything helps at this time and music is a powerful force.

----------

Dusepo

----------


## wlosinger

Andy Renwick's Ferret




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GA3An8z9JZw

----------


## Cary Fagan

The Old Folks Played and the Young Folks Danced.

I guess I'm one of the former at this point.

----------

Gene Lewis

----------


## Dusepo

Two duet versions of Cantiga 353 - One with Rebab Andalusi played by Nashenas Naujawân and the other with guitar played by Tony Mizen. Which is your favourite?

----------


## Frankdolin

Here's a couple of Beatles tunes. Thanks for the Listen! :Mandosmiley:

----------

Gene Lewis, 

tmsweeney

----------


## tmsweeney

I've attended a few Irish jams down in Durham NY at the Shamrock house, nicest people on the planet, which has re-ignited my interest in Celtic music on mandolin.
I started out on Jigs, Reels, Hornpipes and Aires, before bluegrass and Dawg. Anyway here is my take on Fred Finn's / Sailing into Walpole Marsh from the classic Andy Irvine and Paul Brady Album, on the Weber Black Ice Octave.

----------

Cary Fagan, 

Chuck Leyda, 

Dusepo, 

Gene Lewis, 

Jim Garber, 

Jim Imhoff

----------


## Dusepo

Spring is finally arriving, so here's a duet version of the Japanese song 'Sakura' (cherry blossom):

----------

Jim Garber

----------


## Cary Fagan

Old Tobacco Hill

----------

Jim Garber

----------


## Michael T

Not a video, but hopefully that isn't a problem! I've been working on the tune Scotland recently, and tried recording some twin mandolins on it.

Scotland.mp3

----------


## John Kelly

Lovely recording and playing, Michael.  Can you give us any information on the tune - as a Scotsman I would love to learn the origins of this tune which does not sound immediately Scottish?

----------


## Michael T

Thanks John! It's actually a Bill Monroe tune. There's a video on youtube where he talks about writing it, and it sounds like he had some family from Scotland. I feel like the open drones, especially on the fiddle, give a little bit of a bagpipe vibe, although I can't claim to have listened to too much Scottish music.


The version I tried to learn it from is this one.

----------


## Michael T

It looks like that first video didn't post correctly. Here's the link!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lu5J5UCvUEw

----------


## John Kelly

Thanks, Michael.  Great to see Ally Bain in that video.  He is still very much to the fore not just in Scotland but worldwide.

----------


## Dusepo



----------


## John Kelly

I like this combination of oud and percussion, Jo.  The two really complement each other.

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Cary Fagan

Jonesboro.  I think it should be more uptempo. Anyone know?

----------

Frankdolin

----------


## journeybear

A couple of posts came through recently with just links, not videos. Yes, Michael T, your youtube settings don't allow reposting. But here's Mark's. Nice!

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Frankdolin

> Jonesboro.  I think it should be more uptempo. Anyone know?


 Sounds good Cary. I think the tempo is ok. I'd just tighten it up some, and hit those phrases like thier lines in a poem. Sweet mando! :Mandosmiley:

----------

Cary Fagan, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## webber

Our band put out our first studio single and music video this week! I'm playing my Northfield throughout  :Smile:

----------

Dusepo, 

Gelsenbury, 

John Kelly

----------


## tmsweeney

the ending to Blood Money from Time Rice and Andrew Lloyd Weber's Jesus Christ Superstar on mandola and mandocello

----------

Frankdolin

----------


## Dusepo

Duo and trio versions of the traditional Greek song 'Servikos', played with some online friends  :Smile:  .

----------

Frankdolin

----------


## John Kelly

Really enjoyed both versions, Jo.  Thanks for posting.

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Skip Kelley

Here’s a little video of a newly finished mandolin. It’s a real strong mandolin. Let me know what you think.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSncXhcd8B0

----------

Cary Fagan, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Frankdolin, 

tmsweeney

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

That thing looks and sounds wonderful Skip! You certainly build some beautiful instruments. 
Just one point of contention with your video... What you call "sloppy pickin'' puts a lot of us (myself included) to shame.

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Frankdolin

Yeah, pretty darn good pick'n! And a nice Mando! :Mandosmiley:

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Cary Fagan

Just a waltz I made up.

----------

Nbayrfr

----------


## wlosinger

Nevil'nyk (Ukrainian Waltz) 




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-UmbdkZROA

Also on the violin:




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pvV7t1_-dM

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Dagger Gordon playing Here, there and everywhere by the Beatles.

----------

bbcee, 

des, 

Jill McAuley, 

John Kelly, 

mandrian, 

Nashville, 

tmsweeney

----------


## diptanshu

love it!

----------

Dagger Gordon

----------


## Dusepo

Something a little different...! Two collaborations I've been working on recently:

----------

bbcee, 

Marty Jacobson, 

tmsweeney, 

tom.gibson

----------


## bbcee

Different and great, Jo! These must have been a gas to work on. Did you have any direction for your parts, or was it, "Go nuts"?

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Dusepo

> Different and great, Jo! These must have been a gas to work on. Did you have any direction for your parts, or was it, "Go nuts"?


I played the oud parts to a click track, and everything else was built up around that by this duo  :Smile:  .

----------

bbcee

----------


## Jim Garber

Jo, who are the “Secret Archives of the Vatican”? I love the music and its worldly moods.

----------

Dusepo

----------


## journeybear

> Jo, who are the “Secret Archives of the Vatican”?


Secret? Vatican? What part of these did you not understand?  :Disbelief:  Best not to be snooping around in these hidden areas, for your own safety.

----------

Jim Garber

----------


## Dusepo

> Jo, who are the “Secret Archives of the Vatican”? I love the music and its worldly moods.


They're a duo from London, UK. Here's all their social medias etc: https://linktr.ee/SecretArchivesOfTheVatican




> Secret? Vatican? What part of these did you not understand?  Best not to be snooping around in these hidden areas, for your own safety.


 :Laughing:

----------

journeybear

----------


## Jim Imhoff

I think you are just about the most innovative and international-intercultural musician I have encountered. This track is a nearly psychedelic blend of sounds and cultures. Was the throat singer Tuvan or Himalayan? Or do you do THAT too?
I respect the way you draw on and blend worlds of music, but are still able to play things in a more or less "pure" authentic style. 
I can't wait to get my hands on the 10-string cittern/liuto; I know you had orders well ahead of mine, so I will bee patient. And our friends from the UK just spent a week with us and we hope to return the visit in the coming year. When we do, I hope to do a video tour of your shop, maybe put together a presentation for CMSA.

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Jim Garber

> Secret? Vatican? What part of these did you not understand?  Best not to be snooping around in these hidden areas, for your own safety.


Someone had to ask… hey with your name I would think you are not afraid of anything.  :Smile:

----------

Dusepo

----------


## journeybear

Oh, no sir, you have guessed wrong. I take great pains to keep out of the clutches of them secretive Vatican types. Don't want to end up tucked away in some dark musty corner of the Archives.  :Disbelief:  Or worse ... like shackled in a dungeon of the Banjo Hangout, engulfed in cacophony, begging for deafness ...  :Crying:

----------

Dusepo, 

Jim Garber

----------


## Michael T

I've been working on Grey Owl recently, and finally got something recorded. I learned the melody from David Benedict's youtube channel, and tried to transcribe the solo from Joe Walsh's video with Molly Tuttle and John Mailander. Trying to keep a good rhythm between several tracks in audacity while listening with a cheap pair of headphones is a chore, but I'll keep working at it.  :Smile: 

Grey Owl.mp3

Also, does anyone have recommendations for better ways to post sound files? I think the way I'm posting them now, they have to be downloaded before you can listen.

----------


## keith.rogers

> I've been working on Grey Owl recently, and finally got something recorded. I learned the melody from David Benedict's youtube channel, and tried to transcribe the solo from Joe Walsh's video with Molly Tuttle and John Mailander. Trying to keep a good rhythm between several tracks in audacity while listening with a cheap pair of headphones is a chore, but I'll keep working at it. 
> 
> Grey Owl.mp3
> 
> Also, does anyone have recommendations for better ways to post sound files? I think the way I'm posting them now, they have to be downloaded before you can listen.


That's a nice tune. (I'm not a fan of Audacity for recording except to rule out problems, and I do use it for editing files, occasionally, but, boy, the more featured DAWs out there are worth the learning curve, IMHO.)

I'd say a number of folks use SoundCloud for music [only] file sharing. The embedded player here is kind of huge for some reason, but you don't have to download anything to listen.

----------

Michael T

----------


## pluckinstrings

Another Irish slip jig in 9/8 for your enjoyment.  I really like these at a slower tempo.  Plus it gives someone the opportunity to learn it a bit easier.

----------


## tmsweeney

The First of May on the first of May, from the James Bryan album of the same title, I had to plant on the pick guard of this 20 F4 as it was causing some distortion, I may remove it yet. Thanks to Fiddlin' Dave Roberts for learning me up on this one.

----------

Cary Fagan, 

John Duncan, 

Michael Wolf

----------


## Dusepo

A collaboration of a song from Tuva:


And a solo bit of Beethoven:


Here's the notation for anyone who wants to give either a go:

----------

Denis Kearns

----------


## Rob Fowler

Hey all, my bluegrass band recorded a few videos last week in an effort to start booking some gigs. Here's one our banjo player edited real nice. Hope you enjoy!

----------

Cary Fagan, 

Don Grieser, 

Drew Egerton, 

Gelsenbury, 

keith.rogers, 

Michael Wolf, 

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## Scott L

Sounds great, Rob!  Nice playing and vocals. Hope to hear you guys playing live in the near future.

----------


## webber

Here's a live recording of a quick original! The audio is running through our TASCAM mixer  :Smile:

----------

Dusepo, 

Gelsenbury

----------


## Dusepo



----------

Bruce Clausen, 

Don Grieser, 

Jim Imhoff, 

Michael Wolf, 

Simon DS, 

webber

----------


## Jim Imhoff

Jo,
Your selections are so interestingly out of the mandolin "mainstream" (Euro-classical, Irish, Bluegrass, etc.). I see printed sheet music in the video: what are your sources for these many musics? My aging joints pretty much limit my practice and play time to the classical mandocello and Americana mandolin, but at a scholarly level I am fascinated with musical traditions from places other than Western Europe and USA. And it is an interest of some of my grad students, although mostly of a vocal/choral nature.

----------


## Dusepo

> Jo,
> Your selections are so interestingly out of the mandolin "mainstream" (Euro-classical, Irish, Bluegrass, etc.). I see printed sheet music in the video: what are your sources for these many musics? My aging joints pretty much limit my practice and play time to the classical mandocello and Americana mandolin, but at a scholarly level I am fascinated with musical traditions from places other than Western Europe and USA. And it is an interest of some of my grad students, although mostly of a vocal/choral nature.


Thanks for your kind words. This is from the book '42 pieces for lute (oud)' by Mansur Nariman (the composer). I have a few books of Iranian music which I have been learning from but this particular book and the pieces in it have been taught to me by my teacher Negar Buban.

----------

Jim Imhoff

----------


## Charles E.

Jo, a very interesting tune. It is dark in nature in reference to an oncoming hurricane I suppose. It instantly reminded me of a tune I tried to compose after hearing a story about two teenagers who died in a grain silo doing a process called "walking down the corn" years ago. The drone and the rhythm are very similar.


https://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/29/u...20in%20seconds.

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Dusepo

> Jo, a very interesting tune. It is dark in nature in reference to an oncoming hurricane I suppose. It instantly reminded me of a tune I tried to compose after hearing a story about two teenagers who died in a grain silo doing a process called "walking down the corn" years ago. The drone and the rhythm are very similar.
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/29/u...20in%20seconds.


A sad story indeed, but I'd love to hear your song.

----------


## Dusepo

Since people seem interested in this song, here's how it *should* sound, played by a professional musician from Iran, instead of by a luthier from Britain!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrKgb6oCghM

(Certainly being played a bit faster sounds more hurricane-like at least!)

----------


## John Duncan

I learned up Ricky Skaggs solo from " Head Over Heels" from the Boone Creek days. Lots of fun downstrokes in that one!

----------

Cary Fagan, 

Dusepo, 

Michael Wolf

----------


## journeybear

Here's the first of hopefully many videos from my newest musical venture: Finder Keepers, a duo with the highly talented, versatile, and hilarious Patti Rothberg. We've been working on a five-song EP for what seems like forever but has really been a couple of years (one song, kind of the instigator, goes back a bit more), and is finally done. Just waiting on the packaging and pressing. The delay was caused by difficulties inherent in physical distance, technicological knowhow (or the lack thereof), and sundry diversions. We've just established a youtube channel with this debut video, a bit of a sneak preview. You can see more of my kooky kinetoscopes at my youtube channel.

----------

Rush Burkhardt, 

tmsweeney

----------


## ohnoitsalobo

My cover band covering yet another band.

----------

Cary Fagan, 

Don Grieser, 

Gelsenbury, 

Lucas

----------


## Michael Wolf

Farewell Trion with some twin mandolin later. As I´m recording tunes mainly to try them out and to find second voices, I usually have no video of myself. So I made a little foto show, again.

----------

Bruce Clausen, 

Cary Fagan, 

Don Grieser, 

Dusepo, 

Gelsenbury, 

keith.rogers

----------


## John Duncan

I'm starting to try to play in the earliest Bill Monroe style. I love his playing from the 1937 recordings and I think his playing is really unique in this time period. I also think he changed his playing pretty drastically from the 30s-40s-50s etc.

----------


## Dusepo

"Sai Ma" 赛马 (Horse racing), Traditional Chinese song   


"Greensleeves" (English renaissance song)     


"Gol-e Sangam" گل سنگم (Iranian song)    


"Primavera" (Spring) by Antonio Vivaldi

----------

Don Grieser, 

Gelsenbury, 

journeybear, 

webber

----------


## John Kelly

Quite a range of genres there, Jo.  A versatile instrument when you hear this range of music being played.  Thanks for posting.

----------

Dusepo, 

Gelsenbury

----------


## tmsweeney

a little of the Soldier's Joy on this recently repaired 25 H1 mandola



The top had cracked over the winter, so I took it down to  Binghamton Luthier Tom Dobrovich's shop. 
Apparently the whole neck had come loose at the shoulder, and was twisting the tail piece.
He steamed the bridge and re-enforced with ebony pegs he had made.

Other than new frets ( a different luthier had replaced the tuners earlier) we decided not to change anything cosmetically.

I put Curt Mangan mandola strings on, I don't think it ever sounded better!

----------

keith.rogers

----------


## keith.rogers

> a little of the Soldier's Joy on this recently repaired 25 H1 mandola
> 
> ...
> 
> The top had cracked over the winter, so I took it down to  Binghamton Luthier Tom Dobrovich's shop. 
> Apparently the whole neck had come loose at the shoulder, and was twisting the tail piece.
> He steamed the bridge and re-enforced with ebony pegs he had made.
> 
> Other than new frets (a different luthier had replaced the tuners earlier) we decided not to change anything cosmetically.
> ...


That is a really nice sounding mandola; and nice version of SJ, too!

----------

tmsweeney

----------


## Michael T

I've been working on Roland White's version of Texas Gales on his "I Wasn't Born to Rock'n Roll" cd recently

----------


## webber

A friend and I are working on a tribute show for Nirvana's MTV Unplugged in New York performance. My friend is playing his Martin D18, and I'm playing a Yamaha Melodica and my Northfield F5S-E. Here's a sneak peak:

----------

Gelsenbury, 

Lucas

----------


## Dusepo



----------

Gelsenbury, 

Richard500

----------


## thesecretmandolinist



----------


## John Kelly

The video does not open, giving an error message instead.  Maybe you posted it as a private rather than public upload? Ah, you're called thesecretmandolinist -clever!  :Wink:

----------

Steve 2E

----------


## thesecretmandolinist

It’s public. Can’t seem to get it to embed from mobile on here.

----------


## vonbiber

I went directly to youtube
https://youtu.be/Av86k6VEWiPAZ2cA
and I got this message:
This video isn't available anymore.
Maybe youtube removed your video.

----------


## thesecretmandolinist

Video is still there. Literally the only youtube video I have up.

----------


## vonbiber

The link you provided was wrong
That should have been
https://youtu.be/noLO09Uv9QQ
Here, I embedded it for you

----------

thesecretmandolinist, 

tjmangum

----------


## thesecretmandolinist



----------

Gelsenbury, 

tjmangum

----------


## thesecretmandolinist

Thanks. I had to go onto my laptop to do it. Maybe can't embed on mobile from the app.

----------


## John Kelly

Worth getting it posted correctly.  Your mandolin sounds great and your picking in very clean and fluid, especially on the runs you are playing here.

----------


## thesecretmandolinist

Thanks. I appreciate it

----------


## tmsweeney

really liking the wide nut on this 96 Collings, here's a solo rendition of Grisman's Dawg Funk

----------

Frankdolin, 

keith.rogers

----------


## keith.rogers

> really liking the wide nut on this 96 Collings, here's a solo rendition of Grisman's Dawg Funk
> ...


Sounded really good to me! (And, I have to ask, where's that sig come from? Your own pen?  :Laughing:

----------


## journeybear

I've been working on a duo project called Finders Keepers with Patti Rothberg (qv) intermittently over a period of a couple of years, one track that goes back a year or so more. Finished up the recording and mixing and mastering in March. While waiting on the package and pressing - yes, we're putting it out on CD - I put together a video using still photos, in order to give people a sample of our work. 

Here's our take on a well-known mandolin feature. Patti handled the Rod Stewart and Martin Quittenton roles (vocal and rhythm guitar) while I handled the Ray Jackson and Ron Wood roles (mandolin and lead guitar). I also played rhythm mandolin, bass, and tambourine, as well as contributed harmonica and slide steel tenor guitar to the intro. We're pretty pleased with the results. Hope you enjoy it!  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Old Growth

----------


## Old Growth

This piece of music is being played on an F5 with a 100(plus) year old Adi top. The instrument is about 4 months old, give or take.https://www.instagram.com/p/CeZS_UDDJKg/?hl=en Pretty slow, blues-like.

----------


## tmsweeney

I thought I would try this beautiful Ukrainian Waltz written for his Grandmother Katerina, by the late great Peter Ostroushko on my Weber Yellowstone mandola.

----------

Cary Fagan

----------


## Dusepo

"Tamo Daleko" (Traditional song from Serbia) 


"Iny Hono Izy Ravorombazaha" (Traditional song from Madagascar) 


"Zu Arel op der Knippchen" (Traditional song from Luxembourg)  


"Mas Que Nada" by Jorge Ben (Jor), Brazilian song

----------

Ranald

----------


## Jim Imhoff

"Around the World in 80 Strings!" 
What indigenous plucked string instruments would these have been played on originally? I'm imagining a Darwinian evolutionary/geneological/roots family tree of modern mandolins and guitars. Also curious about "song" term--would these in fact have been sung?

----------


## Dusepo

> "Around the World in 80 Strings!" 
> What indigenous plucked string instruments would these have been played on originally? I'm imagining a Darwinian evolutionary/geneological/roots family tree of modern mandolins and guitars. Also curious about "song" term--would these in fact have been sung?


:D !

"Tamo Daleko" would have been presumably played by tamburica orchestras, or similar. Would therefore work great on mandolin! Here's where I got the sheet music from: https://musescore.com/static/musesco...43/score_0.png

"Iny Hono Izy Ravorombazaha" is a lullaby I think, and thus probably wouldn't be played on kabosy but might be played on valiha or marovany, and this song has lyrics and would most certainly be sung as you suggest. There are sung versions on youtube. The melody would probably work well on mandolin with lots of tremolo.

"Zu Arel op der Knippchen" has lyrics and is sung. It'd usually be backed up by some guitar chords or similar. The melody would probably work well on mandolin too.

"Mas Que Nada", as you may already know, was written in the 60's by Jorge Ben, and the original version is sung and accompanied by piano, guitar, bass and a brass section (and quite possibly more). The most famous version was recorded later by Sergio Mendes and features the same lyrics but a more percussion-oriented arrangement and more prominent piano. Whilst neither version prominently features it, they may well also have a cavaquinho in there. I've never seen a mandolin/bandolim version, but it'd probably work well.

----------

Jim Imhoff

----------


## OakBeach

I bought a ukulele kit and built a Mando-lele fit for Mr. Monroe himself!

----------

Cary Fagan, 

Dusepo

----------


## wlosinger

Song of a Thousand Years by Henry Clay Work




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtH4jnvrsIQ

----------


## wlosinger

Up From Your Knees by Ralph Chaplin:




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gisPZRfrsw

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Dagger Gordon playing The Harsh February.

----------

Eric Platt, 

Gelsenbury, 

RFluke

----------


## Jill McAuley

Lovely stuff David!

----------


## thesecretmandolinist

New tune I've been writing for my doggo

----------

707erich, 

Dusepo, 

Lucas, 

Ranald, 

tmsweeney

----------


## Michael T

I've been working on Red Prairie Dawn recently

----------

Gelsenbury, 

Lucas, 

Ranald, 

tmsweeney

----------


## Dusepo

"Nazanin Yari Man" (Traditional song from Tajikistan):


"Cidlaan Dareemaya" (Somali song):


"Ax dê û bavê me" (Kurdish song):


"Zarbi Segah" ضربی سه گاه composed by Abolhassan Saba ابوالحسن صبا (Iranian song):


"Molk-e Del" ملک دل (Traditional Iranian song):

----------

Jim Garber, 

Joe Bartl, 

Patrick Melly, 

Simon DS, 

tmsweeney

----------


## Jim Garber

Very nice, Jo. I like that oud with the star-shaped sound hole in the background of the Somali song.

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Simon DS

Lovely songs and instruments too Jo, do you have notation for the songs?

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Dusepo

> Lovely songs and instruments too Jo, do you have notation for the songs?


Sure, here you are (some of these can only be played on fretless instruments or ones with quarter tone frets):

Nazanin yari man:


Ax de u bave me:


Cidlaan Dareemaya:


Zarbi Segah:

----------

Joe Bartl, 

Simon DS

----------


## Simon DS

Thanks, yes this is great though now I think it would take me a couple of years just to learn the one tune!   :Smile: 
https://youtu.be/FuOsFnqY1g4

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Dusepo

> Thanks, yes this is great though now I think it would take me a couple of years just to learn the one tune!  
> https://youtu.be/FuOsFnqY1g4


I forgot to add, I learnt Molk-e Del by ear, but here's a nice version: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkr-W18_bZE

----------

Simon DS

----------


## Jim Imhoff

> I forgot to add, I learnt Molk-e Del by ear, but here's a nice version: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkr-W18_bZE


"Molk-e Del" with a huge choir & orchestra!
Wish I knew of this music when I was still conducting choirs. Do you have notation for this one? I'm not sure my ear is as good as yours; also, any kind of transliteration of the text? I'd love to try singing it accompanied with my mandocello. Possibly re-tune a couple strings for the drone. I would need to do some reading on the spiritual aspects, out of respect.
jim

----------


## Dusepo

> "Molk-e Del" with a huge choir & orchestra!
> Wish I knew of this music when I was still conducting choirs. Do you have notation for this one? I'm not sure my ear is as good as yours; also, any kind of transliteration of the text? I'd love to try singing it accompanied with my mandocello. Possibly re-tune a couple strings for the drone. I would need to do some reading on the spiritual aspects, out of respect.
> jim


Sorry, I don't have notation for that as I learnt it by ear. I also have no idea what they're singing as I don't speak Farsi (only musical terms).

----------


## Dusepo

"Izmir Marşi" (Turkish song):


"Kirim Hasret Şarkisi" (Traditional Crimean Tatar song):






OK, gonna stop posting for a bit to avoid hijacking the thread, lol.

----------

Jim Imhoff, 

Joe Bartl, 

lowtone2

----------


## MonroeFan

Need some advice. In my first post I said I was a beginner....sorta. This is what I can do. I've been playing on and off for a little while. Know there's tons more I need to know. But, what stage do you all think I am?

https://youtu.be/0434rxzwLl0

----------


## Steve 2E

Just having a little fun in a local park.

----------

707erich, 

Chuck Leyda, 

Gelsenbury, 

John Kelly, 

texasdw

----------


## Frankdolin

3 outta 3  Steve 2E ! Great playing, video, and Mando ! :Mandosmiley:

----------

Steve 2E

----------


## stringalong

Here's Constitution March with a drum beat behind it.  It's me playing on YouTube.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaaP...ariandrake1942

I would love to know who here sent me the drumbeats a couple of years ago.  I would like to give him credit, and I really, really appreciate his generosity for sending me the drumbeats.   I originally gave him credit, but I had a lot of trouble with Google/YouTube for a few months and lost the information!

----------


## Lucy Lindblom

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3NPcgAOxyE

----------

Franc Homier Lieu, 

Steve 2E, 

stringalong, 

tmsweeney

----------


## Dagger Gordon

I quite enjoy singing. I know I'm not much good, but I go on the basis that EVERYBODY can sing. This song is Hard Times Come Again No More, by Stephen Foster. I heard Hannah Rarity sing it (beautifully) at Belladrum Festival at the weekend, so I thought I'd give it a go. I have always enjoyed this song, and I have particularly fond memories of the late Willie Beaton of The Incredible Fling Band singing it in the bar of the National Hotel in Dingwall about 40 years ago (now there was a character ...).

----------

Frankdolin, 

Gelsenbury, 

Simon DS, 

Steve 2E

----------


## Frankdolin

Right On Dagger! I'll take that, all day! :Mandosmiley:

----------

Dagger Gordon

----------


## stringalong

Lucy, you are a HOT PLAYER.  Really nice videos on YouTube.

----------

Lucy Lindblom

----------


## John Kelly

Good to hear you vocally, Dagger.  A fine delivery of a great old song, and interesting backing on your offering.

----------

Dagger Gordon

----------


## John Kelly

Great precision in your picking and very fluent left hand, Lucy.  Well played!

----------

Lucy Lindblom

----------


## Dagger Gordon

> Good to hear you vocally, Dagger.  A fine delivery of a great old song, and interesting backing on your offering.


Thanks John, and also Frankdolin. Actually it's the first video I've ever done of my singing, and I don't really sing on stage. As I say, I do quite like singing though.

----------


## Lucy Lindblom

Thank you! ☺️

----------


## Simon DS

Still a bit rough but I just discovered this lovely little foot tapper and had to share.
I’ve posted the PDF and TAB in YT details. 
I think it sounds OldTime.
Hope you guys enjoy it.



https://youtu.be/-neAetTpl68

----------

707erich, 

Gelsenbury, 

Lucas, 

Ranald, 

Steve 2E, 

stringalong, 

tmsweeney

----------


## pluckinstrings

Lillibullero is a march composed by Henry Purcell that became popular in England at the time of the Glorious Revolution of 1688. 

If you want to learn to incorporate your thumb in your playing, try this one out!

----------

Ranald

----------


## Simon DS

Is this is a video of myself?   Maybe  :Smile: 
Hope you guys enjoy it. 



https://youtu.be/S9pFpfPqP3k

----------

707erich, 

Chuck Leyda, 

Gelsenbury, 

Nbayrfr, 

pluckinstrings, 

Ranald, 

Steve 2E, 

tmsweeney

----------


## Joseph Baker

I enjoyed Willow's Edge very much !
Thank you for posting it, Simon.

Joseph Baker

----------

Simon DS

----------


## Dusepo

"Rolandskvadet" (Medieval Norwegian song):


"Raghs-e Choobi" رقص چوبی composed by Abolhassan Saba ابوالحسن صبا (Iranian):


"La Vicuñita" (Traditional Peruvian Song):


"Land of the silver birch" (Traditional Canadian song):

----------

Jim Imhoff, 

John Kelly, 

lowtone2, 

Ranald, 

Simon DS

----------


## Ranald

Thanks for the tunes and instruments, Jo. I always enjoy your postings. Still, I never thought I'd hear the old Canadian campfire song, "Land of The Silver Birch" played on oud. It worked well. This song is still popular in Canada, though many of us are uncomfortable with the pseudo-First Nations lyrics, especially the "boomdidi boom boom" line, meant to sound like indigenous drumming. Still, the song evokes the love so many Canadians have for the woodland, even though today most of us are urbanites.

Land of the silver birch
Home of the beaver
Where still the mighty moose
Wanders at will
Refrain:
Blue lake and rocky shore
I will return once more
boomdidi boom boom  boomdidi boom boom  boomdidi boom boom boom

In Windsor, Ontario, where I learned the song, we sang "Close to Lake Huron's shore/ I will return once more," Lake Huron being where many local people went to camp in the "north woods."

(Speaking of ouds, in case you missed this thread, it might interest you: https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/t...out-oud-player)

----------

Dusepo, 

Simon DS

----------


## Jim Imhoff

Jo, I know you had the world music radio program, but I still wonder where and how you find so much varied and interesting music. Recordings? Travel? Printed sheet music?

----------


## Dusepo

> Thanks for the tunes and instruments, Jo. I always enjoy your postings. Still, I never thought I'd hear the old Canadian campfire song, "Land of The Silver Birch" played on oud. It worked well. This song is still popular in Canada, though many of us are uncomfortable with the pseudo-First Nations lyrics, especially the "boomdidi boom boom" line, meant to sound like indigenous drumming. Still, the song evokes the love so many Canadians have for the woodland, even though today most of us are urbanites.
> 
> Land of the silver birch
> Home of the beaver
> Where still the mighty moose
> Wanders at will
> Refrain:
> Blue lake and rocky shore
> I will return once more
> ...


Very interesting! I was not aware of the problematic lyrics, so I apologise for any offence caused.

I had indeed missed that thread, so thanks for bringing it to my attention.




> Jo, I know you had the world music radio program, but I still wonder where and how you find so much varied and interesting music. Recordings? Travel? Printed sheet music?


I find much of this sheet music online. Some of the Iranian stuff is from my teacher Negar Bouban, the rest just from online also.

----------


## journeybear

Here is my duo Finders Keepers from our world debut at Parkside Lounge in lower Manhattan last night. This is the third song of the set, just after "Maggie May." (Unfortunately, the guy shooting video botched just about everything he did, including that all-important classic.) It's the first single off her 1996 debut, "Between The 1 & The 9."

----------

Gelsenbury

----------


## Lucas

Journeybear: is your partner from New Jersey?  I used to live near the 1 and 9 in NJ.

----------


## journeybear

Close - she's from New York. The reference is to the subway platform where she used to busk before she got discovered. The 9 train has since been discontinued. IIRC your 1 and 9 are highway route numbers. As in "Born To Run": "sprung from cages on Highway 9."

----------


## Gelsenbury

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3NPcgAOxyE


I love that David Benedict tune, and you play it incredibly well!

----------


## Ranald

[QUOTE=Dusepo;1875173]Very interesting! I was not aware of the problematic lyrics, so I apologise for any offence caused.]



Absolutely no offence taken. You were playing a tune, not singing a song. Anyway, these matters are complex. If I'm with a group and someone sings "Land of The Silver Birch," I join in. As I said, the song evokes the love of the northern forest, where I love to spend time. However, we Canadians have our own issues to work out with indigenous people ("Truth and Reconciliation" is the term). In truth, non-indigenous people singing folk songs is very low down on their list of concerns. I don't think you'll be offending anyone by playing that tune. I enjoyed it.

----------


## Dusepo

Not sure if this is the right place for this (mods please delete if not), but I put together an album of oud music here: https://dusepo.bandcamp.com/album/waves-of-sound

----------

Ranald

----------


## Dagger Gordon

> Some of the Iranian stuff is from my teacher Negar Bouban, the rest just from online also.


I met Negar in Crete in March 2019. She was teaching an oud course, and I was doing groupwork with Efren Lopez at the same time. Her concert was fantastic. Very nice lady as well.

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Old Growth

A couple of years ago I placed an order for what I thought would be the last mandolin purchase I would make. This clip of me doodling around is on the F5 I received. It's just at the 6 month mark. Enjoyable instrument, wish I could play it better but it's always fun to pick it up.

https://www.instagram.com/p/ChbMIjTDtVs/?hl=en

----------


## masa618

Hello, Today's practice tune on key of C, that's my own style.

----------

Don Grieser, 

Dusepo, 

John Kelly, 

Simon DS

----------


## Dusepo

*Here are two collaborations with Thomas Preece...*

"I've got a bonnet trimmed in blue" (Irish folk song):


"Jenny Jones" AKA "Cadair Idris" (Welsh folk song):


*And a solo piece...*

"Tia Anica De Loule" (Portuguese folk song):

----------

Jim Imhoff, 

Ranald, 

Simon DS

----------


## Old Growth

https://www.instagram.com/p/Chd_B4wDrkc/?hl=en

This is a recording I made of my 1977 Bill Halsey F5. My laptop is poor quality but the F5 is a true inspiration each time I pick it up to play. #nontraditionaltune.
Thanks for your time today.

----------

Ranald

----------


## tmsweeney

Old Growth that is some FATT tone on that little box!

----------


## Old Growth

Thanks tmsweeney...it's such a blast to play.

----------


## Simon DS

Here’s a tune I couldn’t resist, along with a vid on a cycling trip.


https://youtu.be/prpmZC24D8M

----------


## Simon DS

Oops, lost the vid above.

----------

Michael T

----------


## Michael T

Here's Mill Valley Waltz off of the Tone Poems album. My mom and I have been working on this one and trying to figure out how to record together when we are in different states

----------

Gelsenbury, 

lflngpicker, 

Lucas, 

Simon DS, 

tmsweeney

----------


## wlosinger

Here's A Health to All True Lovers




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnPAf63M5PM

----------

Simon DS

----------


## Gelsenbury

Michael, that waltz was truly beautiful!

----------

lflngpicker, 

Michael T

----------


## Michael T

Thank you!

----------


## Simon DS

More foot-tappers. Hope you guys all enjoy this Northumberland tune as much as I did playing it.
Lot of traffic in the background but the recorder, a Zoom H6 seems to have reduced it quite a bit.



https://youtu.be/k84ic537pRI

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

f5gibson, 

Frankdolin, 

Gelsenbury, 

J.C. Bryant, 

lflngpicker, 

Old Growth

----------


## wlosinger

Ashokan Farewell




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAZbPGovMOI

----------

f5gibson, 

Gelsenbury, 

John Kelly, 

lflngpicker, 

Old Growth, 

Simon DS

----------


## rodeoryan

> More foot-tappers. Hope you guys all enjoy this Northumberland tune as much as I did playing it.
> Lot of traffic in the background but the recorder, a Zoom H6 seems to have reduced it quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/k84ic537pRI


That background noise sounds almost like a drone note! 

Great playing by the way!

----------

Simon DS

----------


## lflngpicker

A little Bach anyone? My humble effort despite Parkinson’s causing my coordination gradually to degrade.  I had fun working on this and the video was a goal I made for myself several years ago.  Senior citizen speed! Thanks for our cafe community!

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Frankdolin, 

Gelsenbury, 

Jim Garber, 

keith.rogers, 

Michael T, 

Old Growth, 

Simon DS, 

Steve 2E

----------


## Gelsenbury

Dan, it's just great to see and hear you playing and keeping the music in the world. Thanks for sharing!

----------

Frankdolin, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Frankdolin

I'd say mission accompilshed! You and that Pava sound wonderful and and inspire us all... :Mandosmiley:

----------

lflngpicker, 

Old Growth

----------


## lflngpicker

Gelsenbury and Frankdolin— I am so encouraged by your generous remarks.  I appreciate your friendship.

----------


## Dusepo



----------

Charles E., 

Jim Imhoff, 

Old Growth

----------


## Jim Imhoff

With your knowledge of so-called "world" music (what music _isn't_?) I wonder if this is in a specific style or form...? Keep the contributions coming to expand the mandolin/plucked instrument world, or at least bring it to a new audience.
jim

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Dusepo

> With your knowledge of so-called "world" music (what music _isn't_?) I wonder if this is in a specific style or form...? Keep the contributions coming to expand the mandolin/plucked instrument world, or at least bring it to a new audience.
> jim


This piece is in Iranian classical style. It's in Dastgah-e Mahur. It's close to what we might call Major in western music theory, but it develops in a certain way, varies slightly in the higher octave and features some quarter tones later in the piece which would of course never feature in a major piece. 

It's one I composed myself, and is in my recently released book of sheet music of my own compositions.

Here's another from the same book, this one's in Dastgah-e Segah, which features two quarter tones, one of which is the tonic:


(as I think I mentioned in a previous reply, you'd get a much more in-depth answer from someone with more knowledge and experience, and there are many whole books on the subject).

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Old Growth

I'm working my way back from a right hand injury. Being able to pick up a mandolin and doddle around is very helpful.

----------

lflngpicker, 

tmsweeney

----------


## lflngpicker

> I'm working my way back from a right hand injury. Being able to pick up a mandolin and doddle around is very helpful.


Couldn't detect the hand injury-- but you know how you played prior. Sounds great!  Sorry about the accident and here's wishing you continued healing.  Your playing will surely help, Old Growth. That mandolin sounds really beautiful and looks great, too! Thanks for the posting.

----------

Old Growth

----------


## Dusepo



----------

Bertram Henze

----------


## John Kelly

Interesting set of tunes you have posted here, Jo.  I like the mood you have created in the originals, especially the _Grey Like The Sky_ composition.
That oud has a haunting sound, enhanced by the scales you use in the tunes.

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Simon DS

Octave mandolin, Keech banjolele, guitar,  B drone.
Hope you guys enjoy this lovely tune by Gráda.



https://youtu.be/bStH0WZD__8

----------

Frankdolin, 

Gene Lewis, 

Lucas

----------


## treble

Minor Swing on my 98' Heiden mandolin. Would love any feedback and c&c from this great community.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vw60LjnIFI

----------

Bren, 

Lucas

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

An audience member took this video at a recent house concert.  It's not the best angle for mandolin watchers, but the sound is very good.  Listen with headphones.
I wrote the song in English when my daughter was about a year old.  (She's 10 now.) A few years ago my wife translated the chorus into French, and that's how I sing it now.
Tout ce qui fait toi = All the things you are

Yes, that's an electric mandolin. I'm running clean with some chorus in the signal.

I should mention Fred Liebert on the bass.  Enourmous tone, super tasteful, and a truly wonderful human being.




Thanks for watching!
Daniel

----------

Gelsenbury, 

Lucas, 

Simon DS

----------


## tmsweeney

"Hecate's Gate" on the Collings Blonde Wide Nut

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Frankdolin, 

Gelsenbury, 

Nbayrfr, 

Simon DS

----------


## Frankdolin

Great tune and excellently picked Timothy! And that Collings! :Mandosmiley:

----------

tmsweeney

----------


## Colin Botts

Hello All, this is my first Mandolin Cafe post! Mike Buesseler gets credit for introducing me to mandolin cafe.  He also was kind enough to lend me his Pomeroy 2-point mandola, a spectacular instrument to behold and play.  Here are a few clips I've recently recorded using the Pomeroy...

La Sansonette
Ashokan Farewell
Red Prairie Dawn
Geamparaua de la Murfatlar

----------

Bertram Henze, 

Chuck Leyda, 

Gene Lewis, 

Lucas, 

tmsweeney

----------


## tmsweeney

That Pomeroy Mandola has awesome tone, nice pickin' as well.

I preferred the solo pieces to the RPD ensemble, though I liked La Sansonette ensemble version as well.

Keep doin' what you do!

----------


## Bertram Henze

> ...


Haunting sound and harmony.
I've noticed a certain asymmetry of fingernail colors, which seems to suggest that luthiery is another trade where you hit your thumb with a hammer, occasionally  :Grin:

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Hello All, this is my first Mandolin Cafe post!


Welcome here, Colin. I remember I learned the Joe Banes set from the video you did with Alan Colfer. The synced foot stomp was awesome, and I have tried to copy that with whatever shoes available  :Wink:

----------


## Bertram Henze

Time to contribute one of mine here again, featuring the Fylde OM and the Royall RTG...

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Frankdolin, 

Nbayrfr, 

Ranald

----------


## Nashville

> Hello All, this is my first Mandolin Cafe post! Mike Buesseler gets credit for introducing me to mandolin cafe.  He also was kind enough to lend me his Pomeroy 2-point mandola, a spectacular instrument to behold and play.  Here are a few clips I've recently recorded using the Pomeroy...


Very well played and recorded Colin.

----------


## Dusepo

Here's 'Sorud-e Zan' (Women's Anthem), a protest song from the currently ongoing protests in Iran. I transcribed it and you can see the sheet music here if you wish to give it a go: https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/t...rud-e-Zan-quot


Here's 'Zard-e Malijeh' (Yellow Sparrow), a traditional song from Gilan in the North of Iran.


And here's one of my original compositions from my book:

----------

Don Grieser, 

lowtone2

----------


## John Kelly

Lovely mix of tunes here, Jo, and the oud sounds very well balanced across the courses.

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Old Growth

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfI0Ai7fmkg&t=23s 

Love pick'in this F5.

----------


## Mando Mafia

Heres a one hour concert that I recently played with my buddies in a new band called The Webley Twizzle Project on WTJU Charlottesville. I put a tune list, with times, in the first comment. Im playing a Northfield Octave Mandolin.




Pete

----------

Bertram Henze, 

Don Grieser, 

Dusepo, 

Nbayrfr

----------


## tmsweeney

Pat Metheny's "Bright Size Life" on a pair of Webers, a Black Ice Octave and a Yellowstone Mandola.

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Don Grieser, 

Frankdolin, 

lowtone2, 

Lucas, 

Steve 2E, 

Tom Haywood

----------


## Don Grieser

Tim, Wow! That's some amazing playing!

----------

tmsweeney

----------


## Dusepo



----------

Jim Imhoff, 

lowtone2, 

Michael Wolf, 

tmsweeney

----------


## Jim Imhoff

" I am a luthier specialising in historical and world stringed instruments. You can see more info at my website. "

Jo, I recently got the 10 string liuto/cittern "hybrid" back from the local shop; it needed some readjusting after crossing the Atlantic with (appropriately) loose strings. I just had my first lesson on it with Fabio Giudice, liuto master and Calace scholar. I don't know if you are familiar with Calace, the preeminent composer for the liuto, but his music and Fabio are the reason I commissioned this instrument. Fabio was very impressed with the beauty and quality of your work. It needs a much lighter and more delicate touch than my big old Gibson K4, something he has wanted me to work on. It will be some time before I feel I can do justice and post a video: I still get confused even tuning with the extra string(s)!
Posting this here so others might give thought to expanding their repertoire and instrument collection. Thank you again for your excellent work,
jim

----------

Dusepo, 

Nbayrfr

----------


## Old Growth

Full on foolishness Alert...not to be taken seriously.

----------


## Michael Wolf

"The Atlantean", a tune written by the piper John McSherry.

----------

Bertram Henze, 

Chuck Leyda, 

Gelsenbury, 

Simon DS, 

tmsweeney

----------


## Bruce Clausen

That is terrific, Michael unusual combination of instruments, but works perfectly.  What a nice sound you three make.  Thanks!  :Smile:

----------

Michael Wolf

----------


## Old Growth

I thought it might be a little bit of fun to compare a couple of different mandos in these original recordings i.e. "original doodles" If this works right I tried to place a non mando recording in between for a pallet cleanser. 

https://soundcloud.com/dennis-benjam...tten-mourn-mp3

https://soundcloud.com/dennis-benjam...-project-2-wav

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## Old Growth

If anyone has overcome trigger finger and has suggestions on that I am all ears. Tremolo seems to be especially challenging.(this particular recording has clearly "borrowed" from a well known tune. I don't mean to represent it as original at all).

----------


## Old Growth



----------


## Old Growth

Variations on a theme..

----------


## stringalong

Here are two different versions of Coleman's March, played by Stringalong on mandolin, and Sarah Huntington on fiddle.  The two versions harmonize perfectly.  I hope you enjoy this video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USzo...ariandrake1942

----------


## John Kelly

My version of_ Da Lounge Bar_, a Shetland jig composed by Norwegian musician Annlaug Bersheim.  Solo octave and solo mandolin, both my own builds.  Recorded on a Tascam DR-05.

----------

Frankdolin, 

Gelsenbury, 

tmsweeney

----------


## tmsweeney

Loving the tone on that Octave.

 Great stuff there John, music all the way from scratch, Hats Off!

----------

Frankdolin, 

John Kelly

----------


## Mando Mafia

> My version of_ Da Lounge Bar_, a Shetland jig composed by Norwegian musician Annlaug Bersheim.  Solo octave and solo mandolin, both my own builds.  Recorded on a Tascam DR-05.


Very nice job, John!

Pete
PS a propos quote there from Eric Morecambe.takes me back to all those Morecambe and Wise Christmas specials!

----------

John Kelly

----------


## Chuck Leyda

Happy Holidays!

----------

Frankdolin, 

Lucas, 

Nashville, 

Nbayrfr, 

tmsweeney

----------


## Bertram Henze

> "The Atlantean", a tune written by the piper John McSherry.


So that comes when Flook are playing Rhythm&Blues! Excellent!  :Cool:

----------


## Bertram Henze

With a hint at Christmas as well, but not as barebones basic as John Kelly's, this is my take on Lounge Bar, paired with Garster's Dream.

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Frankdolin, 

John Kelly, 

tmsweeney

----------


## wlosinger

"Rainbow" by Alfred Bryan & Percy Wenrich




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X37uY3H6mls

AND "What we Want" by Joe Hill




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyqqQr8gTNM

----------


## Simon DS

This is from the Athole Collection, 1884. 
The tune was VERY popular in the 18-19th century throughout Scotland, Ireland, Wales and England.
The Fiddler’s Companion:
"It first appears as a country dance called “Scotland” in Playford (1709)"



https://youtu.be/TZorMZyIL1k

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Frankdolin, 

Gelsenbury, 

tmsweeney

----------


## Chuck Leyda

> This is from the Athole Collection, 1884. 
> The tune was VERY popular in the 18-19th century throughout Scotland, Ireland, Wales and England.
> The Fiddler’s Companion:
> "It first appears as a country dance called “Scotland” in Playford (1709)"
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/TZorMZyIL1k


Well played.  I've never heard that tune before.  Kinda sounds like a slip jig but more stately than the Irish slip jigs I'm used to.  Really nice!

----------


## Simon DS

Thanks Chuck, it was I believe more popular in Scotland, and had a few different versions and names. I first heard it on an Australian site. I can’t remember which site but they had a load of tunes that were played with very energetic, upbeat rhythms. The Athole version has two sets of triplets in the A part (which sound good, but I removed) and has a slightly higher tempo.
The rhythm is slip jig but has something extra, an upright feeling which reminds me of the Northumbrian triple hornpipe tunes.

The Aussie site is somewhere here:
http://folkstream.com/musites.html

Good luck!  :Smile:

----------

Chuck Leyda

----------


## wlosinger

The Young Man Who Wouldn't Hoe Corn




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZATzgOOE78c

----------


## journeybear

I recorded this a few years ago on the occasion of what would have been my dear departed younger brother's 64th birthday, about this time of year. I used my 1916 H-2 mandola to accommodate the chord fingering I liked and my voice, often contentious. I'm not really dressed up; those were my work clothes at the time. Hang in there for the big splashy finish.  :Whistling:

----------


## sliebers

I had the opportunity to stretch my musical boundaries sitting in with a Latin Funk Fusion band.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdvnn5y6-1Q

----------

Nbayrfr, 

Simon DS

----------


## Malk

i decided recording myself is route to improving so this is my first post here




it's the kind of tunes I like to play.  I used to mess around on a uke but bought a mandoline during lock down - it's addictive  :Smile:

----------

Ranald

----------


## tmsweeney

Malk - I agree recoding yourself is a great way to improve, when we play we focus on the different notes and parts of a tune and tend to hear the whole thing.  John McGann used to talk about playing in front of a mirror, mostly for left hand development. Sounds like you are getting good tone and solid notes, I think a metronome may be advised for the timing. Also try some scales and arpeggios in the keys of the tunes you are playing, and its fine to go what ever speed you are comfortable at.

----------

Malk

----------


## John Kelly

I heard Frankdolin playing this one on the SAW Group and decided to add my version.  It is a beautiful tune written by Scottish accordionist and composer Phil Cunningham and is called Sarah's Song.

----------


## Malk

> Malk - I agree recoding yourself is a great way to improve, when we play we focus on the different notes and parts of a tune and tend to hear the whole thing.  John McGann used to talk about playing in front of a mirror, mostly for left hand development. Sounds like you are getting good tone and solid notes, I think a metronome may be advised for the timing. Also try some scales and arpeggios in the keys of the tunes you are playing, and its fine to go what ever speed you are comfortable at.


Thanks for the tips!  Ive found when I try to record that I seem to tense up and it takes a fair few attempts to get through it in reasonable fashion. I think when I  play without recording that it just flows so much better (but as I cant play it back I may be deluding myself :Wink:  )

----------

